# Anyone playing wordle?



## billymach4

Wordle 203 1/6








						Wordle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






			Wordle - The New York Times


----------



## stmartinfan

Thanks for the heads up.  Just downloaded it and gave it a spin.  It's pretty doable, especially when they prevent you from entering some words because they aren't on their list. I was able to solve the first 3 I tried with only 3 or 4 tries.  The blurb on the link says a new puzzle every day but I was able to keep playing.


----------



## LannyPC

I just tried it.  I solved it on the third try!  Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Limace

Every day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaesibley

billymach4 said:


> Wordle 203 1/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - The New York Times
> 
> 
> Wordle


Just tried it now.  Took me five tries.  I like it and will give it a go tomorrow.  Very similar in concept to a game called mastermind.  It is played with colored pegs and you try and guess the order your opponent places them in.  This adds to that a vocabulary lesson.


----------



## DaveNV

I recently started playing this.  I'm not usually one for online games, so I tend to forget about it till I see someone post their results for that day.  So far, I'm enjoying it.

Dave


----------



## x3 skier

Wonder how long this will last?

Cheers


----------



## HitchHiker71

NYT bought Wordle last week - betting it's going to become an in-app payment model of some kind soon.  We play it as a family every day and share our results in a text thread in the name of playful competition.


----------



## DaveNV

HitchHiker71 said:


> NYT bought Wordle last week - betting it's going to become an in-app payment model of some kind soon.  We play it as a family every day and share our results in a text thread in the name of playful competition.



And if it does become a paid model, I'll move on.  It's entertaining, but not _THAT_ entertaining.

Dave


----------



## needvaca

I love it!  My co-workers have a sharing text string.  My friends and family do it.  I'm hooked.
It puts me in a good mood every morning.


----------



## Patri

I kept seeing references to it. My son explained it to me last weekend. I’m hooked. A nice way to start the day. I don’t want it to allow more than one puzzle a day or I will waste more time!


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> And if it does become a paid model, I'll move on.  It's entertaining, but not _THAT_ entertaining.
> 
> Dave


I play it every day and love it. I have a digital subscription to NYT so, hopefully, if they put it behind a paywall, it’ll be the one I have access to.


----------



## LannyPC

HitchHiker71 said:


> NYT bought Wordle last week - betting it's going to become an in-app payment model of some kind soon.  We play it as a family every day and share our results in a text thread in the name of playful competition.



Yes.  I noticed that in the OP, the link for the game was a website powerlanguage.co.uk.  Now if you click that link, it's the NY Times.


----------



## DaveNV

Rolltydr said:


> I play it every day and love it. I have a digital subscription to NYT so, hopefully, if they put it behind a paywall, it’ll be the one I have access to.



That's excellent.  I don't have a NYT subscription, and doubt I'd want to start one just for the side benefit of playing Wordle. 

If I have a complaint about the game itself, it's that there is no clue as to which type of word they're looking for that day. If they offered some kind of a clue it might give a better direction to things.  It's easy to find yourself convinced you've got the right word, only to learn it was completely wrong. But how would you know that?  Offering a clue similar to how crossword puzzles have clues would make it more interesting, I think. Maybe it's just me.

Dave


----------



## PamMo

HitchHiker71 said:


> ...We play it as a family every day and share our results in a text thread in the name of playful competition.



We do the same thing with our family spread thousands of miles apart, except we don't really mind how many tries it takes to get the word. We're impressed when you can make a lot of words with the remaining letters! It's fun to see everyone's guesses.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I play it every day as well.  @MichaelColey  told me about it on Facebook. 

Today's word was tough, took me five turns to get.  Usually I get it in four.


----------



## SueDonJ

There's another app, PuzzWord, that's similar except you can play more than one puzzle a day - a single game continues until you can't solve a word. I use it to practice when I have a few minutes.

Wordle is part of our family text groups, too, and we've developed a pattern of seeing who plays in the morning, who plays at suppertime, who jumps right on the next puzzle when it changes at midnight.

I saw this story on the 6 o'clock news last night. Whoa!


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> That's excellent.  I don't have a NYT subscription, and doubt I'd want to start one just for the side benefit of playing Wordle.
> 
> If I have a complaint about the game itself, it's that there is no clue as to which type of word they're looking for that day. If they offered some kind of a clue it might give a better direction to things.  It's easy to find yourself convinced you've got the right word, only to learn it was completely wrong. But how would you know that?  Offering a clue similar to how crossword puzzles have clues would make it more interesting, I think. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Dave


I have to disagree. To me, that’s part of the allure of the game. Most mornings, I start by trying to identify the most vowels with a word like adieu. Some mornings, I just try to identify a couple vowels and a couple of the most used letters like D, S or T. And, some mornings, I feel adventurous and see if I can get inside the creators' head and take a wild guess. To me, it's a lot of fun starting from zero without a clue and seeing how long it takes to figure it out.


----------



## VacationForever

Saw this thread and played for the first time today and got it on the 4th try.  I like it!


----------



## billymach4

Glad people are interested


----------



## DaveNV

Rolltydr said:


> I have to disagree. To me, that’s part of the allure of the game. Most mornings, I start by trying to identify the most vowels with a word like adieu. Some mornings, I just try to identify a couple vowels and a couple of the most used letters like D, S or T. And, some mornings, I feel adventurous and see if I can get inside the creators' head and take a wild guess. To me, it's a lot of fun starting from zero without a clue and seeing how long it takes to figure it out.



It's obvious I need to play it longer.  It's great that you enjoy it so much.  I'd hope to become a bigger fan of the game.  

Dave


----------



## clifffaith

SPOILER ALERT



We had never heard of it before reading this, and then misunderstood how it was played. I thought it was similar to the game hangman, so after my first guess was WHILE and it liked the L and E, we spent the time trying to come up with five letter words ending in LE. It didn't like STYLE, but it liked some of bUgLE. Then gUiLE and tUlLE(tulle) didn't work and we were done. We stared stupidly at the answer for a minute before realizing that the U,L,E could be in any order in the word. Duh.


----------



## DaveNV

clifffaith said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> We had never heard of it before reading this, and then misunderstood how it was played. I thought it was similar to the game hangman, so after my first guess was WHILE and it liked the L and E, we spent the time trying to come up with five letter words ending in LE. It didn't like STYLE, but it liked some of bUgLE. Then gUiLE and tUlLE(tulle) didn't work and we were done. We stared stupidly at the answer for a minute before realizing that the U,L,E could be in any order in the word. Duh.



It can be frustrating, when the word you KNOW is right isn't.   (That's what I meant above about having some sort of clue.  Is it a noun, a verb? Something like that.)

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

This has been posted on the NYT website. 



			https://help.nytimes.com/hc/en-us/articles/360029050872-Word-Games-and-Logic-Puzzles#h_01FVGCB2Z00ZQMDMCYWBPWJNXB
		


In case the link is behind the paywall, here is the most pertinent information:
*Do I have to register with The New York Times or pay to play Wordle?*

Nope! Wordle is free to play. You do not have to register or sign in to play.


----------



## 10spro

Every day! It's addicting!


----------



## AnnaS

I started playing about a week ago.  Everyone was talking about it and two people kept posting results on FB.  Of course, inquiring minds want to know.

I also think it's similar to the hangman game.  I play hangman with my 7 year old granddaughter   all the time.

I have done pretty well.  After a few days, a word had two Ls - learned real quick that they don't show up when you get that letter right.

I start with the same word each day - three vowels - not the cheat word.  Not that it really matters.

There have been a few times when there are multiple choices of what the "word" of the day can be - so might have to get it right on the 5th or 6th try 

I am enjoying it and will not pay if it comes to that.  The only other game I play is solitaire on my desktop.


----------



## DeniseM

I started playing 10 days ago: I like it because I don't have the time to spend hours on a puzzle.


----------



## Brett

I play wordle occasionally 

_"start your Wordle with a word like ADIEU then you have four out of the five vowels for colored feedback from the game. The odds of at least one of the said vowels retuning with yellow or green feedback is higher than you receiving positive feedback for another vowel-packed word like QUEUE."_


----------



## JudyH

Everyday


----------



## DrQ

I saw that longtime users were upset that their stats were reset when NYT moved it to their servers.








						Was Your ‘Wordle’ Streak Reset? Try This Fix
					

Well, I’ve got good Wordle news and bad Wordle news—all the Wordle news that’s fit to print!




					www.forbes.com


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Wordle Unlimited Practice Game
					

Daily Puzzle 5




					www.wordleunlimited.com
				




This version allows you to change the word length from four to eleven letters.


----------



## dmbrand

Very reminiscent of Mastermind that we played in the 70’s and 80’s; only with colors instead of letters.


----------



## moonstone

Playing and posting your results might save you.  Wordle saves 80-year-old woman held hostage by naked man | CTV News 


~Diane


----------



## AnnaS

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Wordle Unlimited Practice Game
> 
> 
> Daily Puzzle 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wordleunlimited.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version allows you to change the word length from four to eleven letters.



Interesting it's out there already.  I figured after 5 letter word, move on to 6 letter word and so forth.

I might give the "cheat" word a try here and there when pressed for time


----------



## DaveNV

What I'm finding tricky is the box colors.  I'm colorblind, and initially the yellow boxes look very green to me. Once I get the puzzle solved, the green  "right answer" boxes look "more" green to me.  I wish they used a more vibrant yellow color.  It'd be easier for me to see. Anybody else have this issue?

I've taken a screen cap of a solved screen, so I can compare the differences in the colors.

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> Wordle 238 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm finding tricky is the box colors.  I'm colorblind, and initially the yellow boxes look very green to me. Once I get the puzzle solved, the green  "right answer" boxes look "more" green to me.  I wish they used a more vibrant yellow color.  It'd be easier for me to see. Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> I've taken a screen cap of a solved screen, so I can compare the differences in the colors.
> 
> Dave


I can certainly see how that would be frustrating. I’m not colorblind so I’m just offering an uneducated suggestion. Is it possible the glasses that block out blue light would change the shades of the colors enough to help?


----------



## needvaca

DaveNV said:


> View attachment 46899
> 
> What I'm finding tricky is the box colors.  I'm colorblind, and initially the yellow boxes look very green to me. Once I get the puzzle solved, the green  "right answer" boxes look "more" green to me.  I wish they used a more vibrant yellow color.  It'd be easier for me to see. Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> I've taken a screen cap of a solved screen, so I can compare the differences in the colors.
> 
> Dave


There is a color blind setting with orange and blue boxes instead. Click the icon for settings and choose it.


----------



## dioxide45

needvaca said:


> There is a color blind setting with orange and blue boxes instead. Click the icon for settings and choose it.


Yeah, looks like High Contrast Mode. Orange is a correct letter in the correct location and blue would be correct letter in wrong location.


----------



## DaveNV

I didn't know that option was there.  That definitely gives me a better comparison to work with.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Patri

moonstone said:


> Playing and posting your results might save you.  Wordle saves 80-year-old woman held hostage by naked man | CTV News


Yikes. That man cannot claim insanity, since he went out of his way with rational decisions on how to prevent her from calling for help.


----------



## JudyH

My DH is very color blind and we changed the colors in settings.


----------



## Patri

Today’s word was tough but I got it.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Today’s word was tough but I got it.


I got it on the 4th try after striking out completely with my 1st word. I think that’s the first time I didn’t get any letters with my first try, but I took a wild guess this morning hoping to get lucky. I failed miserably! 

Wordle 240 4/6


----------



## MULTIZ321

'Wordle': Math analysis reveals 3 starting words to win as fast as possible 










						'Wordle': Math analysis reveals 3 starting words to win as fast as possible
					

Winning at 'Wordle' may be more strategic and less to do with linguistics than you think, according to a new mathematical analysis.




					www.inverse.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## jackio

DH and I play together every day.  It took us 6 tries today...hard word


----------



## DaveNV

Today was tough - I struck out. And it proves a huge point:  Do not attempt Wordle until drinking at least a second cup of coffee.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

DaveNV said:


> Today was tough - I struck out. And it proves a huge point:  Do not attempt Wordle until drinking at least a second cup of coffee.  LOL!


LOL. Paula got it in 4.


----------



## DaveNV

Passepartout said:


> LOL. Paula got it in 4.



Given her profession, that makes perfect sense.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

MULTIZ321 said:


> 'Wordle': Math analysis reveals 3 starting words to win as fast as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wordle': Math analysis reveals 3 starting words to win as fast as possible
> 
> 
> Winning at 'Wordle' may be more strategic and less to do with linguistics than you think, according to a new mathematical analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inverse.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DW, Paula has a 97% win average, and rarely uses more than 2 of her 3 words. They are STARE, DOILY, and BUNCH which gives all vowels and most common consonants.

Jim


----------



## needvaca

and for all the math nerds out there, try Nerdle - the daily numbers game (nerdlegame.com) 
It's basically the math version of wordle.  You have to create a math equation. from scratch.
I love it, but it is pretty challenging, sometimes frustrating.


----------



## marmite

Every single day!  Our family shares our results each day.  I also play the "Worldle" where you look at a shape of a country and have to guess which one it is.   It tells you how close you are to the correct country and what direction it is in from where your guess was.


----------



## Rolltydr

needvaca said:


> and for all the math nerds out there, try Nerdle - the daily numbers game (nerdlegame.com)
> It's basically the math version of wordle.  You have to create a math equation. from scratch.
> I love it, but it is pretty challenging, sometimes frustrating.


God created calculators so I would never have to do math again.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Today's was tough indeed. And my first guess was a complete bust. But I got it in 4 after two cups of coffee and thinking long and hard!


----------



## DaveNV

needvaca said:


> and for all the math nerds out there, try Nerdle - the daily numbers game (nerdlegame.com)
> It's basically the math version of wordle.  You have to create a math equation. from scratch.
> I love it, but it is pretty challenging, sometimes frustrating.



Sorry, I just couldn't do it.  I'm still trying to figure out what time those two trains will pass each other. You know, the ones in Oklahoma or North Carolina or some other place, if one leaves San Antonio at 6:00AM traveling East at 12 inches per second and the other leaves Chicago at 9:00PM traveling North at 43 miles per day. On a Tuesday.

I think I started this when I was in the 4th grade...

 Dave


----------



## clifffaith

I got it in four today, but it stumped Cliff in spite of me telling him the only letter he was missing was used twice. I’ve threatened to get the scrabble tiles out to help us.


----------



## sdbrier

My 70’s version!


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

sdbrier said:


> My 70’s version!
> 
> View attachment 47070



D?  Lol


----------



## AnnaS

Rolltydr said:


> I got it on the 4th try after striking out completely with my 1st word. I think that’s the first time I didn’t get any letters with my first try, but I took a wild guess this morning hoping to get lucky. I failed miserably!
> 
> Wordle 240 4/6



Same here - got it on the 4th try...


----------



## billymach4

5th Try 4 me


----------



## MULTIZ321

The New York Times has changed Wordle's solutions 









						The New York Times has changed Wordle’s solutions
					

If you got a different Wordle solution today, here’s why




					www.theverge.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV

3/6 today.  I feel vindicated, after yesterday's failure. 





Dave


----------



## dioxide45

This was mine today;


----------



## PcflEZFlng

I got lucky with my first guess and ended up 2/6.


----------



## VegasBella

I've been playing daily. I compare with my family and friends. I like how it's just once a day.


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> 3/6 today.  I feel vindicated, after yesterday's failure.
> 
> View attachment 47124
> 
> Dave



I agree today seemed easier. I also got 3/6, and spent an unreasonable amount of time on my last guess to get 6/6 yesterday


----------



## DaveNV

Today was tricky.

Wordle 242 5/6







(Why does the copied/pasted shared results from this end up as all gray boxes, and the colored boxes are missing?)

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Today’s results
Wordle 241 3/6





DaveNV said:


> Today was tricky.
> 
> Wordle 242 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why does the copied/pasted shared results from this end up as all gray boxes, and the colored boxes are missing?)
> 
> Dave


I have the same problem with the copy & paste. Weird!

It also took me 4 tries on the word today.


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNV said:


> Today was tricky.
> 
> Wordle 242 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why does the copied/pasted shared results from this end up as all gray boxes, and the colored boxes are missing?)
> 
> Dave


I've noticed that the green and yellow boxes don't come through once posted.

Wordle 242 3/6








I have to paste it, then do a screenshot of it, then attach the screenshot image to get the above.


----------



## clifffaith

I did it in three yesterday, with my first two guesses landing me three letters, two in the correct position. It took me 15 minutes to decide if I couldn't come up with something from the remaining letters, maybe they were using one letter twice like they did Monday. That solved it quickly. Today got it in three again, and my time is improving.


----------



## DaveNV

clifffaith said:


> I did it in three yesterday, with my first two guesses landing me three letters, two in the correct position. It took me 15 minutes to decide if I couldn't come up with something from the remaining letters, maybe they were using one letter twice like they did Monday. That solved it quickly. Today got it in three again, and my time is improving.



Come sit by me. I can use your brain. 

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

3rd try this morning. Almost had it on 2nd.
Wordle 243 3/6


----------



## Patri

Took me four because there were so many choices.


----------



## clifffaith

On my third try today I had 4/5 letters. On my fourth I still only had 4/5, but everything was in the right spot leaving one missing letter. Because I had three letters that would work, even though I thought one was a letter less often used than others and likely a better choice, I decided to make up a totally different word that used two of my three possibilities. That way I tested all three letters (2 in my new word, one by virtue of being left out of the word). So I got it in six, but if I’d chosen the letter “less often used” I would have had it in five.


----------



## Passepartout

DW informed me that she bombed today. After having 3 letters in the right place on try #1. Blew her 34 day streak.


----------



## bizaro86

clifffaith said:


> On my third try today I had 4/5 letters. On my fourth I still only had 4/5, but everything was in the right spot leaving one missing letter. Because I had three letters that would work, even though I thought one was a letter less often used than others and likely a better choice, I decided to make up a totally different word that used two of my three possibilities. That way I tested all three letters (2 in my new word, one by virtue of being left out of the word). So I got it in six, but if I’d chosen the letter “less often used” I would have had it in five.



That was a good strategy. I had the same 4/5 in the right places after 3, but it took me all 6 to finally get the word. There are quite a few options for that one letter.


----------



## jwalk03

Just played for the first time today.  Got the word but it took me all 6 tries.


----------



## LisaH

I just started playing recently. Today’s word was frustrating. It had so many options and in the end it became a guessing game. 




I also play Mathler, a math version of wordle and like it better.


----------



## LisaH

clifffaith said:


> On my third try today I had 4/5 letters. On my fourth I still only had 4/5, but everything was in the right spot leaving one missing letter. Because I had three letters that would work, even though I thought one was a letter less often used than others and likely a better choice, I decided to make up a totally different word that used two of my three possibilities. That way I tested all three letters (2 in my new word, one by virtue of being left out of the word). So I got it in six, but if I’d chosen the letter “less often used” I would have had it in five.


Good strategy ! Will try next time…


----------



## Rolltydr

LisaH said:


> I just started playing recently. Today’s word was frustrating. It had so many options and in the end it became a guessing game.
> View attachment 47286
> 
> I also play Mathler, a math version of wordle and like it better.


You like numbers better than words? Whaaaattt?

i’m just kidding. I just hate math, as referenced in post #52 above.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 243 5/6







Hard, because there were too many choices.

Dave


----------



## LisaH

Rolltydr said:


> You like numbers better than words? Whaaaattt?
> 
> i’m just kidding. I just hate math, as referenced in post #52 above.


Hey I am Chinese. I’m predisposed to math over English words


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 244 4/6

Wordle 244 4/6






Yesterday, my wife had 4 letters Green on her first guess…Took her 6 tries to get the right word! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Anybody solved today’s word yet? I’m down to my 5th try and I can’t even make a word with the letters I have.


----------



## Patri

I got it in six and the screen popped up ‘Whew!’ It was tough.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> I got it in six and the screen popped up ‘Whew!’ It was tough.


I have to leave for an appointment but I’ll keep trying!


----------



## clifffaith

Took me four tries today in about 15 minutes. I am starting to check some of their "tricks" earlier on in my puzzle solving. I no longer do Sudoku puzzles marked easy or hard. I like mediums which keep me busy for a decent amount of time and are ultimately solved. Wordle so far is hitting me in that sweet spot of time + effort + results = worth it to me!


----------



## LisaH

I finally figured out after five tries.  
Wordle 244 5/6


----------



## DaveNV

Five tries for me today, too.  I wasted a few guesses trying to decide what was in there, before realizing most letters I'd use were not included. 

Wordle 244 5/6







Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got it in three today. My third guess could have easily been my second! Grr.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Twitter Is in Shambles After Yesterday's Wordle Game Left Many Players 'Hurt' and 'Sad'









						Yesterday’s Wordle Game Left Players Devastated Over Guess With ‘Too Many Possibilities’
					

Spoiler alert!




					www.prevention.com
				





Richard


----------



## Rolltydr

Sheesh! I finally got it on my fifth word after working on it off and on all day between appointments and errands.  I also tried a lot of non-words just trying to find something that worked.

@DaveNV , I’m having 2nd thoughts about your idea for a clue. I sure could have used one today!


----------



## DaveNV

Rolltydr said:


> Sheesh! I finally got it on my fifth word after working on it off and on all day between appointments and errands.  I also tried a lot of non-words just trying to find something that worked.
> 
> @DaveNV , I’m having 2nd thoughts about your idea for a clue. I sure could have used one today!



Which clue was that?  That I'm useless when it comes to being quick to solve these things?  LOL!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in four today.  Rick got it in five.  Yesterday's puzzle Rick got in TWO.  I skipped it because he whoop-whooped so loud, I looked over to see what he was so excited about and saw the work on his screen.  Killjoy.


----------



## DaveNV

rickandcindy23 said:


> Got it in four today.  Rick got it in five.  Yesterday's puzzle Rick got in TWO.  I skipped it because he whoop-whooped so loud, I looked over to see what he was so excited about and saw the work on his screen.  Killjoy.



What brand of vehicle does he drive? He may have had an insider's head start. 

Dave


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> What brand of vehicle does he drive? He may have had an insider's head start.
> 
> Dave



The darn double letters get me every time. Today took me 6 again.


----------



## AnnaS

bizaro86 said:


> The darn double letters get me every time. Today took me 6 again.



same here - did not get it yesterday -  disappointed


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 6 today. Whew! I had the double letters on third try but took me 4 tries to get the correct letter in the 2nd position.

Wordle 245 6/6


----------



## nerodog

Some good days...some not so good!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 245 5/6







Lucky guess on 3rd clue, but then didn't think it'd be the word it turned out to be.  5/6.  Weird game. 

Dave


----------



## ecassidy6

I can access other NY Times games, but not Wordle. When I click on the link to the game, nothing happens. Are you paying to be a subscriber?


----------



## clifffaith

ecassidy6 said:


> I can access other NY Times games, but not Wordle. When I click on the link to the game, nothing happens. Are you paying to be a subscriber?


No. I just googled wordle on Monday and clicked on the NYT link. After that, every day I just click on my previous puzzle and it wipes it out to start a new one.


----------



## clifffaith

Three tries in about 90 seconds for me today. I use the same first two words every time, and this has been "double letter week" so by allowing that possibility I had it.


----------



## DaveNV

ecassidy6 said:


> I can access other NY Times games, but not Wordle. When I click on the link to the game, nothing happens. Are you paying to be a subscriber?



I set a bookmark to the Wordle page. https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got it in 3 with a lucky second guess!


----------



## LisaH

ecassidy6 said:


> I can access other NY Times games, but not Wordle. When I click on the link to the game, nothing happens. Are you paying to be a subscriber?


No it’s free. 
Took me 6 tries today and it’s the least of the possibilities that I guessed .


----------



## stmartinfan

Guessing the second letter took both me and my husband several tries after we had all the rest of them set.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 246 3/6




Wow, hard word today! I was lucky to get in 3!
Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piwacket

I am addicted too.  Heard somewhere to start every game with “arose” to maximize vowel possibilities on the first try and it has worked really well for me.


----------



## Rolltydr

Got it in 4 today, but wow! The words seem to be getting harder since the NYT took over.
Wordle 246 4/6


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Got it in 4 today, but wow! The words seem to be getting harder since the NYT took over.
> Wordle 246 4/6


I agree they seem harder, but I have only been playing for two weeks. In four also for me. I use a different starter word everyday, just to make it more fun.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me four today. All day I find myself coming across five letter words thinking "there's a good one, there's another"!


----------



## Passepartout

Patri said:


> I agree they seem harder, but I have only been playing for two weeks. In four also for me. I use a different starter word everyday, just to make it more fun.


DW tells me that she went back into the archives and played EVERY word back months and months. Hundreds. And says that since NYT took it over, the words have gotten harder. More double letters. Less 'common' words. Like who can use today's word in a sentence?


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Passepartout said:


> Like who can use today's word in a sentence?


Someone will be sure to tell you tomorrow!


----------



## Passepartout

PcflEZFlng said:


> Someone will be sure to tell you tomorrow!


I am very VERY happy with this thread and the fact that NOBODY is posting spoilers. THANK YOU!

Jim


----------



## LisaH

Three for me today, but I scored really with my mathler and worldle today!!!


----------



## Luvtoride

LisaH, what are those other 2 games? Knockoffs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 246 5/6







Tough word today. 

Dave


----------



## LisaH

Luvtoride said:


> LisaH, what are those other 2 games? Knockoffs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Mathler is the math version of wordle, and worldle is the geographic version. I think tuggers will enjoy playing worldle


----------



## DaveNV

Piwacket said:


> I am addicted too.  Heard somewhere to start every game with “arose” to maximize vowel possibilities on the first try and it has worked really well for me.



You can also start with 'adieu" to get four vowels.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith

DaveNV said:


> You can also start with 'adieu" to get four vowels.
> 
> Dave



Adieu is always my first word. I have a word with an O and four consonants that I use as my second.


----------



## clifffaith

LisaH said:


> Yes. Mathler is the math version of wordle, and worldle is the geographic version. I think tuggers will enjoy playing worldle



I can't pronounce worldle in one try to save my soul!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Passepartout said:


> I am very VERY happy with this thread and the fact that NOBODY is posting spoilers. THANK YOU!
> 
> Jim


COMPLETELY agree!


----------



## bizaro86

clifffaith said:


> Adieu is always my first word. I have a word with an O and four consonants that I use as my second.



I always start with "adieu" and "story". 

But you're pretty consistently scoring better than me...


----------



## clifffaith

bizaro86 said:


> I always start with "adieu" and "story".
> 
> But you're pretty consistently scoring better than me...



I’ve been using “whorl” as my second word my first week on Wordle. I like “story” a lot and will try that this week!


----------



## billymach4

Took all 6 today


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 247 3/6






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

4 tries for me today.
Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## Patri

I got it in two! Had the correct last two letters, and a vowel in the wrong place. There was only one logical spot for that vowel. Then it was easy.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Why is Wordle no longer fun? 










						Why is Wordle no longer fun?
					

They ruined our silly little word game.




					i-d.vice.com
				





Richard


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 247 4/6






Dave


----------



## DaveNV

MULTIZ321 said:


> Why is Wordle no longer fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Wordle no longer fun?
> 
> 
> They ruined our silly little word game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i-d.vice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard



I'm quickly coming to the same conclusion.  I'll give this another week or two, before moving on.

Dave


----------



## BarbmC

Play and share the results with my kids - that's been fun.


----------



## Rolltydr

4th try again. I’m detecting a pattern here.
Wordle 248 4/6


----------



## LisaH

Three for me today. I’m getting better!
Wordle 248 3/6


----------



## PcflEZFlng




----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 248 3/6





Dave


----------



## LisaH

DaveNV said:


> Wordle 248 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Let me guess: was your 1st word ADIEU?


----------



## DaveNV

LisaH said:


> Let me guess: was your 1st word ADIEU?



Yep.     Second word was "STORY."  Between them I was pretty much set up for success. 5+ vowels (counting Y) and three common consonants. Gives a great launchpad for things.

Dave


----------



## LisaH

DaveNV said:


> Yep.  Second word was "STORY." Between them I was pretty much set up for success. 5+ vowels (counting Y) and three common consonants. Gives a great launchpad for things.
> 
> Dave



Me too! Sometimes I use STORM, other times STORY. Since none of the vowels were found from the first word, I used Story this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Improvement! 3 tries today. I started with audio.
Wordle 249 3/6


----------



## bizaro86

4 tries today for me. I had 4 letters after 2 and had inferred the order, but there were two possibilities for the remaining letter. Naturally I guessed them in the wrong order.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 249 3/6





Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 250 3/6




Getting less interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

This is a game the Commander-In-Chief enjoys. She plays daily and on the other hand I enjoy playing Sudoku. LOL


----------



## rickandcindy23

It took me five tries today.  Rick got it in 3.  He is so much smarter than I am.  I admit it.


----------



## "Roger"

I just got it in 3, but I don't think it has that much to do with being that bright. I think it was ninety percent luck that it did not take me 5 or 6 tries. Tough word.


----------



## rickandcindy23

"Roger" said:


> I just got it in 3, but I don't think it has that much to do with being that bright. I think it was ninety percent luck that it did not take me 5 or 6 tries. Tough word.


Agree.  If you get a bunch of the letters the first guess, you are golden.


----------



## DaveNV

Wow.  I struck out today. 

Dave


----------



## SmithOp

DaveNV said:


> Wow. I struck out today.
> 
> Dave


English slang word, I got it in 3. 

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

SmithOp said:


> English slang word, I got it in 3.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk



And since I don't normally use English (aka British) slang words, I would have no reason to guess that word.  Which points back to my earlier complaint about Wordle:  Without a direction to focus your thinking, it's all a huge shot in the dark.  Today's word could have been a number of choices that fit the letter pattern.  Those who guessed it right likely did so - as a guess. They could just as easily have guessed it wrong, as I did.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

DaveNV said:


> And since I don't normally use English (aka British) slang words, I would have no reason to guess that word.    Those who guesses it right likely did so - as a guess.


Paula told me she got it in 3, but that it was not a 'usual' word in her (our) vocabulary. Sometimes it boils down to blind luck. And sometimes luck and treachery beats youth and skill.


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 250 1/6
Wordle 250 1/6


----------



## DaveNV

Got lucky today.

Wordle 251 3/6





Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> Got lucky today.
> 
> Wordle 251 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Wow, Good job. Took me 5 tries today.


----------



## Passepartout

DW got it in 3 by sheer tenacity of working the used letter board. It was a toughie likely designed to foil all those 'starter' words.


----------



## LisaH

Two sets of double letters. I was livid!


----------



## bizaro86

5 for me today. It took me quite awhile on my 5th guess, but the number of words that existed with the letters I had left was very low (maybe just the one, not sure).


----------



## stmartinfan

Got it in 4 but it was hard!  After 3 tries, I had only 1 letter identified and struggled to even find a word I could make with remaining letters.


----------



## bizaro86

stmartinfan said:


> Got it in 4 but it was hard!  After 3 tries, I had only 1 letter identified and struggled to even find a word I could make with remaining letters.



The q/x/z/v wasn't helping you either?


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 251 3/6


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me five turns, too.  Rick also took five on that one.  Hardest one yet.


----------



## "Roger"

I made it in three, but only had the last letter after the first turn (and the second). Given all the letters that I had eliminated, I was desperate to find any word that I could put in.


----------



## Patri

They should somehow prevent people from using the same starter word over and over. Wouldn’t that throw everyone into a tizzy? I like to use a different word everyday. Takes me 4 tries most of the time.


----------



## DeniseM

There are many good starter words, so there is no way to stop people from using all of them, not to mention, no good reason to do so.


----------



## DaveNV

Patri said:


> They should somehow prevent people from using the same starter word over and over. Wouldn’t that throw everyone into a tizzy? I like to use a different word everyday. Takes me 4 tries most of the time.





DeniseM said:


> There are many good starter words, so there is no way to stop people from using all of them, not to mention, no good reason to do so.



If they did that, I'd just stop playing it.  "Here, guess the five random letters we selected, with no idea of what word they might spell."  No thanks, not fun for me.  I'd go back to Sudoku, where at least there is a specific goal.   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

What helps more than anything is having a large vocabulary, and a good understanding of the structure of words. Avid readers have an advantage.


----------



## needvaca

DeniseM said:


> What helps more than anything is having a large vocabulary, and a good understanding of the structure of words. Avid readers have an advantage.


Yep. I tried to teach my young kids. Argh. What an exercise in futility


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> What helps more than anything is having a large vocabulary, and a good understanding of the structure of words. Avid readers have an advantage.



See, that may be part of the problem.  I absolutely DO have a large vocabulary. My head tries to put in words that might just as easily be wrong as they might be right.  So unless it's a definite answer, like today's puzzle, I might as well be shooting in the dark.  After my second word, I had one vowel and one consonant in the word, and knew which vowels and a few common consonants were not used. Eliminating those letters left me with few choices, and I got the word on the third try.  Part of it was skill (knowing which two letters to use and where they didn't fit) and then trying to come up with a word that did fit the pattern. Others days, and with other words, it's a lot tougher, because the known letters are common, and there is no way to know what word they're after.  Add in the British slang word, as they did the other day, and it really wrinkles things up.

Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 252 5/6






Good luck  tricky with many possibilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

5 tries for me today, also.
Wordle 252 5/6


----------



## Patri

In three today! (And above I meant one person starting every puzzle with the same word, not banning the most popular starter words people tend to use, if there even are any. Just like sites require new passwords periodically, that can’t be what you had before. If you want to stay challenged, take chances . It is only a game.)


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took four tries today.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five today.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 252 3/6





Dave


----------



## DeniseM

In Wordle, you are only competing against yourself, so I don't care how many people use the same start word every time.  I don't see the logic in wanting to add new rules.  If it ain't broke - don't  fix it.


----------



## dioxide45

This is getting to be like the RSTLN-E and CDM-A of Wheel of Fortune where they select words that have as few as possible. They seem to be selecting Wordle words that don't have these letters. I have used ADIEU and FROST as one and two to try to hit some common letters and still only come out with a single vowel somewhere in the word.


----------



## PamMo

I tried using ADIEU a few times, but find it's much more fun (for me) to use random starter words. If I was just reading TUG, I might try FORUM. If I was reading the NYT that morning, I might try TIMES. When we were on the road for three days, I used words that I saw on billboards that we drove by. So far, it's been a fun little diversion, and I don't mind at all that I've never hit the Wordle in my first or second tries!


----------



## Patri

I found Word Guess in my apps. Free. The same game. So I’ve been playing it more during the day. I have four other games on my iPad and needed to branch out for my downtime.


----------



## JudyH

DH has played IPad word games for years and he has great spacial and geometry skills so he can manipulate the letters in his head as well as come up with possible words often in three tries. And I was the English major and I sweat out the words, sometimes with paper and pencil.


----------



## Rolltydr

Today is DDs birthday so I tried birth as my first word. I got it in 4.
Wordle 253 4/6


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 253 2/6



Wow! In 2….That was amazing and lucky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Colorblind day, and probably not enough coffee.  I got confused on the right/wrong colors. Had to go back to the directions to remind myself which color meant which. Once I had it sorted correctly, life got easier. 

Wordle 253 5/6







Dave


----------



## clifffaith

I totally blew it! On my third try I had four letters in a row that were correct. The fact that they were all yellow and ALL in the WRONG place didn’t register with me because it was such a nice string of letters.  And it was a string where four different consonants made it a word. So my next try was a throw away word that used three of those consonants. That didn’t give me a new letter. Fifth try was the remaining consonant. Nope. Aha! Another double letter word so my last try used one of the letters I’d already had in my word. That left me staring stupidly at the screen before it dawned on me none of my four correct letters had ever been in the proper position. And it was a really good combination of letters, much like a couple weeks ago when there were complaints there were too many possibilities. I’ll go sit in the corner with the dunce cap on now.


----------



## DaveNV

clifffaith said:


> I totally blew it! On my third try I had four letters in a row that were correct. The fact that they were all yellow and ALL in the WRONG place didn’t register with me because it was such a nice string of letters.  And it was a string where four different consonants made it a word. So my next try was a throw away word that used three of those consonants. That didn’t give me a new letter. Fifth try was the remaining consonant. Nope. Aha! Another double letter word so my last try used one of the letters I’d already had in my word. That left me staring stupidly at the screen before it dawned on me none of my four correct letters had ever been in the proper position. And it was a really good combination of letters, much like a couple weeks ago when there were complaints there were too many possibilities. I’ll go sit in the corner with the dunce cap on now.



No need for a dunce cap.  You're in very good company. On my screen, the yellow and green tones are so close to my colorblind eyes, I have trouble telling them apart. I frequently have to switch to the High Contrast colors to be able to tell what's what.  As I mentioned above, today I got those colors switched around, so confused myself.  Once I got things sorted out in my head, the word came to me.  No idea how @Luvtoride got it in two. That was amazing! 

Dave


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 253 4/6


----------



## LisaH

Got it in four tries. @Luvtoride What start word did you use today? Mine are ADIEU and FARTS and after these two, it only yielded two yellow letters. Luckily my third word THONG gave me two green letters which made the 4th try easier.


----------



## Rolltydr

LisaH said:


> Got it in four tries. @Luvtoride What start word did you use today? Mine are ADIEU and FARTS and after these two, it only yielded two yellow letters. Luckily my third word THONG gave me two green letters which made the 4th try easier.


I like trying different words. I do use adieu occasionally but, to me, it takes the fun out of it to stick to a pattern and guess the same words everyday. But, to each, his own.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got it in four after getting only one yellow on my first guess.


----------



## rapmarks

Started with canoe today and got it pretty fast


----------



## Passepartout

LisaH said:


> Mine are ADIEU and FARTS which made the 4th try easier.


I try this, but it creates a . . . ahem, different problem- or solution, your choice!


----------



## DeniseM

When someone ran a computer simulation, the computer had the most success using CRATE as the start word.


----------



## Rolltydr

Got it in 3 today.
Wordle 254 3/6


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Got it in 3 today.
> Wordle 254 3/6


Me too. After zero right the first try, and one right but in the wrong place the second try.


----------



## clifffaith

Someone up thread mentioned using doily, bunch and stare. After yesterday's dunce cap moment I decided to try those words today instead of my usual first two words. Pretty much an instant win on the fourth try. Ditto for Cliff. I like having the chance to get it in three, and I don't mind having to puzzle over it awhile, so will go back to my old favorites.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 254 5/6







Dave


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 255 5/6


----------



## Patri

Today was a weird one. This is good for our vocabulary.


----------



## DaveNV

I had it, but didn't think I was right.  So wasted a guess. Note to self:  trust your instincts. 

Wordle 255 6/6


----------



## TomCO

This is a fun game. Started a few days ago and got personal best today.
Wordle 255 3/6




Tried to copy/paste several times and not sure why it doesn't display well. Any suggestions? 

Tom


----------



## clifffaith

Thought I had it on my third try, but that left me with only squares 1,2 and 4 with letters in the correct spot. Then i struggled on and off for 90 minutes. My fourth try was a throw away word to try four new consonants. Not one hit. Another throw away word omitted three more consonants. I didn't have much left to try at that point, and suddenly there it was on my sixth try. (SIXTH, another good five letter word!)


----------



## HitchHiker71

DeniseM said:


> When someone ran a computer simulation, the computer had the most success using CRATE as the start word.



I use TRACE as my first word every time.  Same letters as the above - just in different order.   I might have to try CRATE and see if the letter order makes any difference.


----------



## dioxide45

TomCO said:


> This is a fun game. Started a few days ago and got personal best today.
> Wordle 255 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to copy/paste several times and not sure why it doesn't display well. Any suggestions?
> 
> Tom


Yeah, the pasting of results doesn't seem to work here on TUG. Not sure why. I found other Xenforo forums where it does work.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it today in four.  Tougher word for me.


----------



## TomCO

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, the pasting of results doesn't seem to work here on TUG. Not sure why. I found other Xenforo forums where it does work.


I appreciate the quick update, thank you!
On a completely unrelated note; it's getting quite toasty in the Denver metro for the first day of March Nearly scorching! 

If AccuWeather is to be trusted it's warmer in Colorado today compared to parts of Florida. I have noticed about 1-2 days a month during winter are similar to today's conditions. Daily factoid!

Tom

View attachment 47992View attachment 47993


----------



## DaveNV

HitchHiker71 said:


> I use TRACE as my first word every time.  Same letters as the above - just in different order.   I might have to try CRATE and see if the letter order makes any difference.



Since D is more commonly used than C, you might want to try using TRADE.

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Here's what I do to display my results. After copying the Wordle results to the clipboard, I paste them to a generic document with a black background, then cut a snippet from the document to my desktop. It's then a PDF that can be attached to a post. It's certainly more than I would *like* to do, but at least I get the desired result.


----------



## DaveNV

PcflEZFlng said:


> Here's what I do to display my results. After copying the Wordle results to the clipboard, I paste them to a generic document with a black background, then cut a snippet from the document to my desktop. It's then a PDF that can be attached to a post. It's certainly more than I would *like* to do, but at least I get the desired result.
> 
> View attachment 48007



If you happen to be using a Mac, you can use Shift-Command-$ and do a screen capture of the pasted image area.  Then you can upload the screen cap to the thread.  Saves a few steps.

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

DaveNV said:


> If you happen to be using a Mac, you can use Shift-Command-$ and do a screen capture of the pasted image area.  Then you can upload the screen cap to the thread.  Saves a few steps.
> 
> Dave


That's exactly what I do, using a Mac. You just explained it better than I did!


----------



## stmartinfan

Today's word seems pretty obscure to me!


----------



## DaveNV

stmartinfan said:


> Today's word seems pretty obscure to me!



Especially if you switch the two consonants.  Different word, but it also fit the pattern.

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

2nd try today! I went with a word just off the top of my head this morning and hit 3 letters, none in the correct position. I then tried the first word that came to mind with those 3 letters and I hit it. Maybe I’ve been thinking too much.


----------



## bizaro86

Rolltydr said:


> 2nd try today! I went with a word just off the top of my head this morning and hit 3 letters, none in the correct position. I then tried the first word that came to mind with those 3 letters and I hit it. Maybe I’ve been thinking too much.



Nice! Took me 3 tries today, which ties my record. Was an easier word, I suspect, certainly compared to yesterday.


----------



## "Roger"

It took me 4 tries today after a string of about four or five 3's.  

Like Patri I like to use different starting words, but they are not too different. I always try to get three of the following letters into my starter: T A E I

One thing I discovered it that it is not that bad to strike out or come close to striking out on your first word. If you keep avoiding odd letters like Q, Z, X, etc. on your second word, you fairly quickly get to the point where it is hard to find any word that you can put it using the leftover letters. Thus, early disaster can lead to a quick success.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 256 3/6





Dave


----------



## TomCO

I am really surprised yesterday went better for me than today. Think I will change up the starting words and see how that goes. Also, used screenshot to paste which seems to show up better.
Tom


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four today.


----------



## stmartinfan

Aarrrgh.  Took me 5 today.  After 2 tries, I had figured out the last 4 letters in the correct order, but then took 3 guesses to get the first letter right!


----------



## Rolltydr

2nd try again today. I again went for the first word that popped into my head and got 1 letter but it wasn’t in the correct sequence. I spent just a minute thinking and took a shot and got it right. Although, it feels good to get it right so quickly, it almost makes me sad because I can’t play again until tomorrow.

Wordle 257 2/6


----------



## dioxide45

Rolltydr said:


> 2nd try again today. I again went for the first word that popped into my head and got 1 letter but it wasn’t in the correct sequence. I spent just a minute thinking and took a shot and got it right. Although, it feels good to get it right so quickly, it almost makes me sad because I can’t play again until tomorrow.
> 
> Wordle 257 2/6


If you play WordleUnlimited.com you can play as many times a day as you want.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 257 4/6






Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng




----------



## DaveNV

Question for those who have played this a lot:  

Let's say you guess a word containing the letter R. Then Wordle tells you the R is in the word, and it's in the right position.  If you guess another word containing a second R, will it tell you whether that second R is also in the word, and whether it is also in the right spot? Or does it only tell you about the first one?

Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

DaveNV said:


> Question for those who have played this a lot:
> 
> Let's say you guess a word containing the letter R. Then Wordle tells you the R is in the word, and it's in the right position.  *If you guess another word containing a second R, will it tell you whether that second R is also in the word, and whether it is also in the right spot?*
> 
> Dave


Yes.


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNV said:


> Question for those who have played this a lot:
> 
> Let's say you guess a word containing the letter R. Then Wordle tells you the R is in the word, and it's in the right position.  If you guess another word containing a second R, will it tell you whether that second R is also in the word, and whether it is also in the right spot? Or does it only tell you about the first one?
> 
> Dave


That is how it works. It will also tell you if the second R is not in the right spot while the first R is in the right spot. So you would see both a Green and Yellow R.


----------



## TomCO

I really applaud anyone solving with only two words. That seems like the skill of a more advanced mind; the ability to place letters in sequence with such a minimal level of elimination. Maybe one day....

Tom


----------



## LisaH

I have yet to get it done in less than three tries.


----------



## clifffaith

dioxide45 said:


> If you play WordleUnlimited.com you can play as many times a day as you want.



Now you've done it! I'll have to ration how many I do a day to get anything else done!


----------



## clifffaith

I tested using a random word to start on wordleunlimited (instead of adieu) and didn’t have much luck solving in less than five or six tries. Played half a dozen times and decided to play with stare-doily-bunch. It was fun to type in STARE and have all the letters except R light up green. Getting STAGE in two tries will likely be the only time I ever get it in two plays!


----------



## Rolltydr

Third word today. My run of brilliance (2 days in a row of lucking out on my 2nd guess) is over. 

Wordle 258 3/6


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Third word today. My run of brilliance (2 days in a row of lucking out on my 2nd guess) is over.
> 
> Wordle 258 3/6


You are brilliant. I was four. Of course, I made a careless mistake of putting a letter in the same wrong space.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 258 3/6





Dave


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNV said:


> Wordle 258 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


It took me five today. I had all the letters at 4 and just had to unscramble.


----------



## DaveNV

dioxide45 said:


> It took me five today. I had all the letters at 4 and just had to unscramble.



I was lucky - my first word gave me three important letters. But my second word had zero. For the third try I played with rearranging what I knew, adding "X" as a placeholder, until it looked right.  It was.   

Dave


----------



## clifffaith

DaveNV said:


> I was lucky - my first word gave me three important letters. But my second word had zero. For the third try I played with rearranging what I knew, adding "X" as a placeholder, until it looked right.  It was.
> 
> Dave



I’ve started using X placeholders too, but it didn’t help much today. I had to revert to a throw away word to get the last consonant.


----------



## TomCO

My first word had zero and I was later able to pick up the pieces. Think I made this one harder than it needed to be!


----------



## bizaro86

4/6 for me today.


----------



## Rolltydr

First time I’ve had this pattern.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 259 3/6





Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3 turns today.  I was surprised.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me, also.


----------



## Patri

Oh my. In 2! From two letters in the wrong place. Pretty much luck. The game comment was ‘magnificent’. I may never see that again.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Oh my. In 2! From two letters in the wrong place. Pretty much luck. The game comment was ‘magnificent’. I may never see that again.


Congrats! I think luck has a lot to do with it, too. For the past few days, I’ve started with just some random word that pops into my head and I’ve actually been scoring better. To me, it makes the game more fun than using the same starter word every day.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 260 3/6





Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng




----------



## Rolltydr

3 tries again today.


----------



## clifffaith

Rolltydr said:


> Congrats! I think luck has a lot to do with it, too. For the past few days, I’ve started with just some random word that pops into my head and I’ve actually been scoring better. To me, it makes the game more fun than using the same starter word every day.



I feel like I "must" start with adieu and storm/story on the daily wordle. But I'm now playing Wordle Unlimited several times per day and I have fun with random words. In 4-5 days of playing I've hit the answer three times on my second word -- I've never done that on the NYT game.


----------



## DaveNV

I had four letters by the second word, but then had to decide the fifth.  Took me a guess or two.

Wordle 261 4/6






Dave


----------



## bizaro86

3/6 for me today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3, Rick got it in two.  He started out with a word that used four of the letters.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 this morning and I guessed it using what I thought was a throwaway word.


----------



## DaveNV

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 262 3/6





Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Had a hard time today after striking out with my first word.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 263 4/6






Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 264 4/6





Recovered well after a bad start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Luvtoride said:


> Wordle 264 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recovered well after a bad start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job. Took me 4, also.


----------



## TomCO

I took a break from Wordle posts to get in some good timesharing! Spent 3 nights at the WorldMark Steamboat Springs for some night snowboarding, day skiing and a visit to the Old Town Hot Springs. Except for the salesweasels (from whom I much enjoy getting free stuff), I think I could live here indefinitely. Shuttle to the mountain, underground heated parking, indoor pool, hot tub, steam room, sauna, fitness center, game area with pool table, etc..... Less than $100 a night (for 2br/2ba, full kitchen) with tax on Inventory Special. During prime ski season! I really appreciate you WM Tuggers for the education I have received here and also on WMOWNERS.com. My family can now travel like never before and it is absolutely awesome.

Back to Wordle! Had all the letters on the third try, but NONE in the right spot! Then figured it out. Enjoy!


----------



## bizaro86

2 for me today. Tried a new starting word and got 4 letters (only the last in the right spot). Mostly luck to get it in 2, but still pleased as I've never been less than 3 previously


----------



## PcflEZFlng

My second guess made all the difference to set up the third.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 264 5/6







Dave


----------



## Ken555

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

I kept guessing the wrong first letter today but I got it on my last chance.


----------



## Patri

Five for me. Too many rhyming words that worked.


----------



## bizaro86

Rolltydr said:


> I kept guessing the wrong first letter today but I got it on my last chance.
> View attachment 48774


I had to use a throw away word on number 5 as I had more than 2 possibilities left for the first letter.

So 6 for me today


----------



## clifffaith

bizaro86 said:


> I had to use a throw away word on number 5 as I had more than 2 possibilities left for the first letter.
> 
> So 6 for me today


Yep, throw away word day. Got it in six. Luckily I got the missing letter on my first attempt because I couldn't come up with one throw away word that used more than two letters and I had four letters that would work and was on my fifth try.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in three today.  Rick and I have completely different strategies for getting these figured out.  Different brains, even though our kids keep saying we have the same brain because we react the same to everything they do or say.


----------



## stmartinfan

Made it in 5 but could easily have missed completely given all the possibilities for the first letter.


----------



## dioxide45

I gave up on #6 and just put in a word so I could see what the word was.


----------



## "Roger"

This was the first time I struck out. That was despite the fact that I had the last four letters correct on the third try. So, I had four shots at the first letter (if you include my third entry) and got it wrong four times. Oh well...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

*Wordle cheating is at all-time high, study shows. Where do the worst offenders live? * 










						Wordle cheating is at all-time high, study shows. Where do the worst offenders live?
					

A new study shows that cheating while playing Wordle has become more prevalent since The New York Times’ takeover.




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## needvaca

"Roger" said:


> This was the first time I struck out. That was despite the fact that I had the last four letters correct on the third try. So, I had four shots at the first letter (if you include my third entry) and got it wrong four times. Oh well...


Me too. My first strike out in 52 games. Bummer
Same- had last 4 letters on 3rd try. Just too many possibilities


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Rolltydr said:


> I kept guessing the wrong first letter today but I got it on my last chance.
> View attachment 48774


Same here. It was a tough one today with all the possibilities.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 tries today. I went with a totally random 1st word and hit one vowel and one consonant. Then, I used one of the more popular beginning words as my 2nd try and hit another vowel and consonant but none of the 4 were in the right position. My 3rd try was a kind if strange but I thought since NYT has taken over, they might go that route. Then when I realized what the word actually was, I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Patri

Three for me. I am shocked anyone would cheat. Why???? You are just playing against yourself. No prize money, no rounds of applause. I also play Word Guess. It lets you do unlimited games. Seems to have the same logo as Wordle so I don’t know if it is old games. But they seem harder.


----------



## JudyH

Now I am hooked on Medical Wordle.    Got the first two days correct. 
HEALIO.COM/WORDDOC 12 6/6


----------



## TomCO

Swing and a miss.... Swing and a miss..... Score! 
 Still have yet to solve in 2. It does help when most of the letters show up regardless of order.


----------



## DaveNV

LOL! I had the five letters by the second word.  Arranged them wrong, so wasted the third play.  Fourth try for the win. 

Wordle 266 4/6






Dave


----------



## TomCO

Judy, thanks for sharing! 
I just now got into this Wordle too. 
HEALIO.COM/WORDDOC 12 5/6


----------



## dioxide45

Surprised myself today;


----------



## clifffaith

Today worked out well. I got it in three.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 today. Kinda tough word, for me at least. I spent quite a bit of time on my 3rd word.


----------



## "Roger"

Phew. After two lines, not a single letter right. Ten letters (frequently used letters) taken off the board. I feel lucky to have gotten it on the fifth line.


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Phew. After two lines, not a single letter right. Ten letters (frequently used letters) taken off the board. I feel lucky to have gotten it on the fifth line.


Excellent recovery!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got mine in 4. I thought I had a great guess on the 3rd try, but alas.


----------



## DaveNV

My first five words were great words.  Just not the right ones.  LOL!

Wordle 267 6/6








Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 268 4/6







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

A great way to start the week!


----------



## Patri

Here I thought I would get it in two. It took four.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 268 4/6






Dave


----------



## bizaro86

Three for me today


----------



## LisaH

Not a common word to me but managed to get it right in 3 tries.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 269 3/6





Tried a different starting word today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## clifffaith

Today “turks” came up as an answer on Wordle Unlimited. I actually Googled it and could find no reference that wasn’t Turks with a capital T. After turns, turds and turfs I was out of options.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four today. Should have been three but I neglected to see that I already had a letter I should have played.  Too sleepy, maybe.


----------



## "Roger"

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... Should have been three but I neglected to see that I already had a letter I should have played.  Too sleepy, maybe.


I did the exact same thing two days ago - neglected to use a letter that had been shown to be part of the solution. Like you, I ended up taking four steps when it should have been three. Ararrrg...


----------



## PcflEZFlng




----------



## Rolltydr

rickandcindy23 said:


> Took me four today. Should have been three but I neglected to see that I already had a letter I should have played.  Too sleepy, maybe.


Been there, done that! You just needed more !


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

Sobbing uncontrollably. (I should be). I didn’t get it today, even though I had the last four letters on the third try. So many choices. Then when it told me the word, I didn’t even know what it meant. Of course, I do now. I just seldom use it in that form. I was 100% before today. Oh, woe is me.


----------



## "Roger"

Phew... Like Patri, I had the last four letters on the third try. That gave me four chances at the first letter (if you include the third try). Got it on the sixth try. This is very similar to the one time that I struck out. I had four of the five letters on the third try, but with four tries did not get the right missing letter.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Sobbing uncontrollably. (I should be). I didn’t get it today, even though I had the last four letters on the third try. So many choices. Then when it told me the word, I didn’t even know what it meant. Of course, I do now. I just seldom use it in that form. I was 100% before today. Oh, woe is me.


Cheer up, Patri, you’ll start a new win streak tomorrow!


----------



## DaveNV

I had four letters in the right places by the third guess, but WAY too many options for the fifth.  I struck out.  Oh well.  

Once again, my ongoing gripe that there needs to be some sort of clue.  How else would you know which word they wanted? You wouldn't, and you can't know.  It stops being about skill, and becomes all about wild guesses and dumb luck at that point.  Not happy about things like this.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNV said:


> I had four letters in the right places by the third guess, but WAY too many options for the fifth.  I struck out.  Oh well.
> 
> Once again, my ongoing gripe that there needs to be some sort of clue.  How else would you know which word they wanted? You wouldn't, and you can't know.  It stops being about skill, and becomes all about wild guesses and dumb luck at that point.  Not happy about things like this.
> 
> Dave


Perhaps a little button you can click for a hint, but when you copy and paste the share results there is a big notice that says "I cheated"


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have never struck out completely.  I have gotten a few in six.  I play different letters each time and keep reusing the same letters that are correct, just put them in different places if they are not in correct places.  I got today's in four, which is my average.


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> I had four letters in the right places by the third guess, but WAY too many options for the fifth.  I struck out.  Oh well.
> 
> Once again, my ongoing gripe that there needs to be some sort of clue.  How else would you know which word they wanted? You wouldn't, and you can't know.  It stops being about skill, and becomes all about wild guesses and dumb luck at that point.  Not happy about things like this.
> 
> Dave


Dave, it’s a word game. Have a cocktail, sit by the pool and chill out.


----------



## DeniseM

For the first time, I got all 5 letters on my first try today, but not in order. Got the answer in 3.





Dave - If you want a clue, do a crossword puzzle...


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> Dave - If you want a clue, do a crossword puzzle...



Thanks.  Not the same. I like the premise of Wordle, just think when the answer can be any of umpteen different words, give a guy a shove in the right direction.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

DaveNV said:


> Thanks.  Not the same. I like the premise of Wordle, just think when the answer can be any of umpteen different words, give a guy a shove in the right direction.
> 
> Dave


You're using the wrong test words. By #3 Paula had 3 correct letters in place and there were only 2 choices and one was an incorrect letter that had been in a test word. So 4 tries got it. She just doesn't guess.


----------



## bizaro86

Took me 4 today.

If there are a bunch of options for a letter or two I always use a throw away word to narrow them down.


----------



## Rolltydr

The second time this week I’ve solved it in 2 tries.


----------



## clifffaith

Rolltydr said:


> The second time this week I’ve solved it in 2 tries.
> View attachment 49344



You must be psychotic, I mean psychic! With a gazillion words that start with that letter, and you get it in two?! Took me four today.


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> You must be psychotic, I mean psychic! With a gazillion words that start with that letter, and you get it in two?! Took me four today.


Psychotic? I hope not! Psychic? Nah. Today, I just went with a random word on my first try and it so happened that word only has one vowel. A lot of mornings, I’ll do like a lot of you and try to knock out as many vowels on the first word as possible but I didn’t do that this morning. However, after getting the first letter correct and in the correct position, my strategy changed and I thought I would try to get several vowels with my second word. So, I just started thinking of words that begin with that letter and that have 3 or 4 vowels. That word was the first one that came to mind. I couldn’t believe it was actually the right word.

A hint for @DaveNV - I may have been subliminally influenced  by another TUG thread.


----------



## bizaro86

5 for me today. I used an X for the first time in one of my guesses, which was both fun and helpful.


----------



## LisaH

Which first word did you use today?
Took me three tries today. It’s a good day 


DeniseM said:


> For the first time, I got all 5 letters on my first try today, but not in order. Got the answer in 3.
> 
> View attachment 49325
> 
> Dave - If you want a clue, do a crossword puzzle...


----------



## DeniseM

Yesterday, I used CRATE. I haven't done it today yet.


----------



## LisaH

Ahah, I thought it was today. Tried to guess what first word you used but couldn’t figure out…
BTW, I can’t access imoji (other than ) on this forum from my phone any more. Not sure why?


----------



## Rolltydr

I would have got it in 3 if I had been paying attention. Not enough coffee yet, I guess.


----------



## clifffaith

Got it in three today. Took me longer than it should have, I think, since I had 4/5 of the letters on my second word.


----------



## LisaH

For the first time, I got all five letters with my two regular words, and one of them was in the right position. So quite easy to get it right in three tries.


----------



## Patri

You are all hot today. Took me six.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Managed to get it in two today.  My first word (that I change daily) gave me 3 Greens and 1 Gold.  I was missing the middle letter on that first try.  Yesterday I think it took 5.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Patri said:


> You are all hot today. Took me six.


Me too.  Rick got it in 3.  Creepy guy!


----------



## clifffaith

Cliff got it in two today! His very random first word got four of the letters; three of those in the right spot so it was obvious where the fourth letter went. Then he got stuck until I told him he really needed to look at what his remaining options were. Still couldn’t get it until I suggested he say what he did have out loud. That did it.


----------



## stmartinfan

I got it in 2 today as well.  A lucky first word gave me 4 of the letters, 3 in the right place so there weren't lots of ways to go wrong!  Otherwise, it would have been a tricky word.


----------



## Rolltydr

I struck out on my first word today but got it on my fourth.


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> I struck out on my first word today but got it on my fourth.


Same here.


----------



## clifffaith

Using a throw away word for my third choice, I got it in four.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 273 3/6





Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 274 5/6








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## clifffaith

I had all the letters, two in the right spot, on my third try. Got it in four today.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## rickandcindy23

I also got it in four.  Same with Rick.  I notice that I think a lot longer than he does.  He tends to do better than I do.  Smarter.


----------



## Rolltydr

rickandcindy23 said:


> I also got it in four.  Same with Rick.  I notice that I think a lot longer than he does.  He tends to do better than I do.  Smarter.


I’m really glad there isn’t a timer on Wordle. I sometimes think a loooonnng time between words.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Rolltydr said:


> I’m really glad there isn’t a timer on Wordle. I sometimes think a loooonnng time between words.


Me too!


----------



## bizaro86

6 for me today. I got excited and thought I had it on 3, but was still in morning fog brain as I used a letter I had already eliminated in my guess.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 274 4/6






Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

A good day for me today.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 275 2/6



Woohoo  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patri

Two for me as well! I’ll take it!


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me today.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 275 4/6






Dave


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## rickandcindy23

Rick got three, took me four.  Smarter than me, yep.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Another good day for me today


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 276 3/6






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

Aw, I was four, but happy with that.


----------



## LisaH

Four for me as well.


----------



## clifffaith

Was sweating it and happy to get it in six!


----------



## DeniseM

Rough start today, but got back on track on line 3:


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 276 4/6





Dave


----------



## Patri

Five. Where do they come up with these words?


----------



## clifffaith

Crapped out and learned a new word today. For my sixth try instead of putting Xs in for missing letters I used two consonants that I didn’t think made a word, thinking that would help get my brain going. Inadvertently hit enter. Whoops, BURKE (to suppress quietly or indirectly) was a word,and not the right word!


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 277 4/6







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gymnastmomfee

billymach4 said:


> Wordle 203 1/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - The New York Times



Everyone on my facebook has been playing this. Thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 277 5/6







Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> Crapped out and learned a new word today. For my sixth try instead of putting Xs in for missing letters I used two consonants that I didn’t think made a word, thinking that would help get my brain going. Inadvertently hit enter. Whoops, BURKE (to suppress quietly or indirectly) was a word,and not the right word!


At least I’m in good company. I crapped out today, also. I know the word, It just never came to mind when it counted.


----------



## Rolltydr

Back on track after striking out yesterday.


----------



## DaveNV

Lucky guess today.   

Wordle 278 3/6





Dave


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> Lucky guess today.
> 
> Wordle 278 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


3/6 for me today as well. I had 4 letters from the two starting words I've been using, but none in order.


----------



## DaveNV

bizaro86 said:


> 3/6 for me today as well. I had 4 letters from the two starting words I've been using, but none in order.



I had three letters after the first two words I use, also in the wrong places, so rearranged them to what seemed to be a good fit.  Took a wild guess at it, and got it right on the third word.  Since I always like to start with the same two starting words, solving things on the third try is as good as it gets for me.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

I should have had it on three but goofed up on three and didn't use the letter I knew was in the fifth spot.
Wordle 278 4/6


----------



## MULTIZ321

The creator of Wordle said he made every mistake
in the book










						The creator of Wordle said he made every mistake in the book
					

Josh Wardle spoke at the Game Developers Conference about his counterintuitive success story.




					www.protocol.com
				





Richard


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Another good day today. DW got it in 2!


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

PcflEZFlng said:


> Another good day today. DW got it in 2!


Smarty pants. Tough one for me. Took 5 tries. Of course, for variety, I used the starter word silky.


----------



## clifffaith

If I had used my usual first two words I would have had four letters, albeit none in the right spots, after two tries. For the first time on the original Wordle I started with a random word and then didn’t get the answer until my sixth try. Back to same old same old!


----------



## DaveNV

I would have had it in three, but I wasted a guess thinking I had cleverly chosen a word they would likely have used.  I was wrong, with a letter in the wrong place. Switched it around and easily got the right word.  I overthought it this time.

Wordle 279 4/6





Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Patri said:


> Smarty pants. Tough one for me. Took 5 tries. Of course, for variety, I used the starter word silky.


Took me five today as well.


----------



## Rolltydr

This was almost unfair. Total luck that I got it with a wild guess.


----------



## bizaro86

4 today for me. That was a very hard one, imo.


----------



## clifffaith

Got it in three, after trying hard to get it in two. Then I laughed out loud at the way the right answer fell into place.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got today's in three!  That is a rarity for me.


----------



## LisaH

Phew! got it in my 6th try. So many possibilities and I kept getting the wrong ones…


----------



## Patri

Toughest one yet. I was ready to give up. Did it in five.


----------



## DaveNV

Had it in three, but didn't trust my guess.  Chose a different (wrong) word.  Went back to my previous guess, and I was right. Next time I'll go with my gut.

Wordle 280 4/6






Dave


----------



## stmartinfan

Today was hard!  Got it in 4 after struggling to even come up with a word I could spell with the letters left and places I could use them!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Another good day. I thought for sure my second guess would be it, but alas.


----------



## dioxide45

Today’s was just wrong on every level.


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

In five.  The Wordle editors are really out to get us.


----------



## "Roger"

First time that I have had no letters at all after two entries. Got it in four, but it was a toughie. In a way, having so many letters eliminated made it easier.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 281 4/6






 Dave


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 282 3/6




Easy…lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patri

Luvtoride said:


> Wordle 282 3/6
> Easy…lol


You were lucky! I had the last four letters on the second try. There were seven words that could have worked and I guessed wrong every time. So I bombed today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Piece of cake.


----------



## "Roger"

Wordle 282 2/6




Most of the time I get them in three or four tries. I consider even getting one in three tries to involve a fair amount of luck. Two tries? Pure luck.

PS - How do some of you get to have the color image show up?


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Wordle 282 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I get them in three or four tries. I consider even getting one in three tries to involve a fair amount of luck. Two tries? Pure luck.
> 
> PS - How do some of you get to have the color image show up?


I take a screenshot on my iPad and crop it down to just show the final score image, save that to my photo library and then select the photo from my photo library. It’s cumbersome but at least others can see the actual image instead of the bastardized version that results from copy & paste.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in four today.  My third turn, I was sure I had it, but I had that last letter wrong.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six today.


----------



## Passepartout

Today's was maddening. The last four letters were a slam-dunk, but there were too many choices for the first letter. 4 for a win!


----------



## DaveNV

What Jim ^^^ said.

Wordle 282 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Another tough one for me. Got it in 5.


----------



## "Roger"

Had the first three letters on the second try. Ended out striking out. If you count my word on the second try, that means that I have five chances for the last two letters, none of which was right.

Oh well...


----------



## bizaro86

6 for me today. Fourth letter took me 3 tries


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 283 5/6







I had all but the second letter right by the third guess. Had to consider which word would have a different second letter. First try was wrong, second try was right.  So got it in five.  Tough word today.

Dave


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Passepartout

Another crappy, too many choices one. 3rd guess did it.


----------



## Patri

Same here. I wondered if there would be many choices once the key letters were in place, but not so many obvious ones today. Four for me. (Or maybe I was lucky).


----------



## clifffaith

Quickly in three today, pretty much thanks to using same ol’, same ol’ starting words.


----------



## clifffaith

Just went to Wordle Unlimited and it has had a name change to Wordplay, and now it is not unlimited. First time I played it offered me the chance to sign up for free to save stats and I chose not to. Tried to play again and it is the same word. I do like being able to put a letter anywhere in the string of boxes rather than being forced to fill from left to right, and having it fill in a small dash if you choose to skip a letter.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 284 4/6






Dave


----------



## PamMo

There were two words today! I did mine early this morning and had a hard time (5). I couldn’t get past it was a proper name. Turns out there were so many complaints with the word, NYT changed it. Similar to AGORA and AROMA. I don’t think this word will come up now if you haven’t played yet, but did anyone else get HARRY for their Wordle word this morning?


----------



## DaveNV

PamMo said:


> There were two words today! I did mine early this morning and had a hard time (5). I couldn’t get past it was a proper name. Turns out there were so many complaints with the word, NYT changed it. Similar to AGORA and AROMA. I don’t think this word will come up now if you haven’t played yet, but did anyone else get HARRY for their Wordle word this morning?



Nope.  I played this morning, and it was a different word.

Dave


----------



## PamMo




----------



## Rolltydr

PamMo said:


> There were two words today! I did mine early this morning and had a hard time (5). I couldn’t get past it was a proper name. Turns out there were so many complaints with the word, NYT changed it. Similar to AGORA and AROMA. I don’t think this word will come up now if you haven’t played yet, but did anyone else get HARRY for their Wordle word this morning?


No, and that’s one I never would have guessed! 


Harry


----------



## Rolltydr

For this morning, it was a tough one for me.


Harry


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> For this morning, it was a tough one for me.
> Harry


Me too. I got it in six. The computer said, ‘Whew.’


----------



## "Roger"

Took me five. Modest spoiler alert (not a complete giveaway)...

...

...

...

...

...

...




For me, some of the toughest are those that use a single letter twice.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 285 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

6 today. I could have gotten it in 4 lacking just the 2nd letter, but I just didn’t think that would be it. It was literally my last choice.


----------



## Patri

Funny word today. In 4.


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

Unbelievable. I don’t know how to share on my iPad, but I did it in 2! Zero letters correct on first try. Put together one of the only possibilities from what was left, but doubted it could be right. You know why…


----------



## DaveNV

I don't even know what the word means. I got it by rearranging things I knew, and visually testing the fifth letter.  Strange day.

Wordle 287 5/6







Dave


----------



## clifffaith

After my first two tries I had three letters and a somewhat obscure (?) word came to mind immediately. But I chose a less obscure word which was wrong but gave me another correct letter. Back to my first thought and had it in four.


----------



## rickandcindy23

clifffaith said:


> After my first two tries I had three letters and a somewhat obscure (?) word came to mind immediately. But I chose a less obscure word which was wrong but gave me another correct letter. Back to my first thought and had it in four.


Me too.  Had all but one letter, the fourth letter, on the 3rd try.  I was sure I had it in 3, but no, had to go one more time.


----------



## rapmarks

Patri said:


> Unbelievable. I don’t know how to share on my iPad, but I did it in 2! Zero letters correct on first try. Put together one of the only possibilities from what was left, but doubted it could be right. You know why…


I got it in two also, never thought it was the answer, looking for an o and letter placement


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## clifffaith

Took me five today. And I didn’t think my fourth attempt was a real word, but it turned out to be one, so I learned something. Spoiler/helper below.

—————-






the SI unit of magnetic flux, causing the electromotive force of one volt in a circuit of one turn when generated or removed in one second.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four today, Rick took five.  That is unusual for Rick.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 288 5/6







Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Four again today after striking out on my first word.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Also four for me.


----------



## bizaro86

Five for me today. Silly mistake on 4 - tried to solve without using one of the letters I had as yellow


----------



## Patri

Three. I’m happy.


----------



## DaveNV

Overthinking it. 5 today.

Wordle 289 5/6







Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Sheesh!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte




----------



## BagsArePacked

Wordle 290 4/6




Today's lookin' up
Have a good one friends. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 290 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

Six! I was coming up with some good words along the way. Proud of myself for picking Wordle’s brain plus my own. Maybe in the future it will use some of my guesses.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 291 4/6






Dave


----------



## BagsArePacked

You all did great. Had me a bit stuck. 6/6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

BagsArePacked said:


> You all did great. Had me a bit stuck. 6/6
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I’ve had several days like that lately. Just curious, do you start with the same word every day? I try to switch it up. Most days, I just pick a word at random but, occasionally, I will use one of the popular words to identify the most vowels, like adieu or audio. I haven’t noticed that it makes much difference in how long it takes me to solve the word.


----------



## BagsArePacked

Rolltydr said:


> I’ve had several days like that lately. Just curious, do you start with the same word every day? I try to switch it up. Most days, I just pick a word at random but, occasionally, I will use one of the popular words to identify the most vowels, like adieu or audio. I haven’t noticed that it makes much difference in how long it takes me to solve the word.



I switch it up too. It's actually more fun to struggle a little and use the clues. I also remind myself to "think horses not zebras" for my final answer, lol, it's a 5-letter word so we can't be getting too crazy. 


My "a" kept moving along before it found it's home at the end.  I got my mental massage therapy today. I haven't been at it long so also don't have it set to hard mode.  


Thanks all for sharing


----------



## BagsArePacked

Lol, got lucky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

It was another tough one for me today.


----------



## Patri

Tough for me too. In 5.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in four today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Used my standard opening word, then my standard second guess when the only hit is yellow in the first postion.  That gave me three letters in position - the two greens and by elimination the yellow had to be in position 4.  That, combined with letters that been eliminated, left me with only two options I could think of.  I picked one of the two, and it was correct.


----------



## clifffaith

I started with a random word I heard in an ad on TV this morning. Got it in three!


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

Wasted a guess, but I'll take the 4.

Wordle 292 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

*Introducing WordleBot, the Upshot’s Daily Wordle Companion








						Introducing WordleBot, the Upshot’s Daily Wordle Companion
					

It will tell you how skillful or lucky you were, and it could help improve your results.




					www.nytimes.com
				



*
I’m not sure I’ll use this but some of you might like it. I just enjoy playing it for fun without it being a competition or something I have to study and get better at.


----------



## Rolltydr

Got back on track this morning!


----------



## "Roger"

Whew, just made it under the wire today. It was one of those cases where there were too many similar words. I had the last three letters correct on the second try and all but the second letter correct for the following tries.  That gave me four shots at the second letter (if you count the fact that it was the only incorrect letter on the third try). I finally got it right on the sixth try, but there was still at least one other possibility as to what the second letter could be at that point. I had to guess between the two on my last try.


----------



## BagsArePacked

Nice one @Rolltydr. @"Roger" yes, many options for the missing letter, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

"Roger" said:


> Whew, just made it under the wire today. It was one of those cases where there were too many similar words. I had the last three letters correct on the second try and all but the second letter correct for the following tries.  That gave me four shots at the second letter (if you count the fact that it was the only incorrect letter on the third try). I finally got it right on the sixth try, but there was still at least one other possibility as to what the second letter could be at that point. I had to guess between the two on my last try.






I had everything but the second letter after my second guess.  At that point I could think of four possible entries, so my third was a word that included all four letters. That identified which of the four letters was correct, so I got it in four.  If I had just worked through the options, the actual word would probably my sixth guess, like you did.


----------



## clifffaith

Cliff often likes to start with PLANK. In honor of his birthday I used that word and even though it only gave me one letter, I got the answer in three tries for the second day in a row. I’m on a roll now!


----------



## rickandcindy23

I got it in 3, which was unusual for me.  Rick got it in TWO.  He had it fast.


----------



## Rolltydr

rickandcindy23 said:


> I got it in 3, which was unusual for me.  Rick got it in TWO.  He had it fast.


Is Rick clairvoyant? I can’t believe some of the words he gets on the 2nd try.


----------



## bizaro86

3 for me today


----------



## DaveNV

Too many options today. Got it in six, but could have had it in three.  Or four.  Or five.  

Wordle 293 6/6








Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got awesome clues from my first guess!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Got lucky today.  My standard opening guess.  Guess 2 was my standard guess when I get that result on guess 1.  After hitting four greens on the second guess, there was only one remaining option for the last space.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 294 2/6





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

Good job guys. Took 4 for me today. I thought sure I had it with my third try but then there was only one option left so I nailed it!


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Is Rick clairvoyant? I can’t believe some of the words he gets on the 2nd try.


Maybe he is looking over her shoulder.


----------



## "Roger"

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 51192
> I had everything but the second letter after my second guess.  At that point I could think of four possible entries, so my third was a word that included all four letters. That identified which of the four letters was correct, so I got it in four.  If I had just worked through the options, the actual word would probably my sixth guess, like you did.


I had five possibilities for the second letter, all consonants. That would not allow me to post them as a new word since I can only post real words. So, either we are talking about a different word or you are allowed to do something that I cannot.

Third try today. Had four letters after second try with three of them in the correct position. Made the third entry easy.


----------



## clifffaith

I can’t believe I now have a three day streak of solving the word in three tries!


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 294 3/6





Dave


----------



## Marathoner

'Wordle' confirms the optimal starting word
					

The New York Times has confirmed the best opening word to use while playing 'Wordle' in both normal and hard mode




					www.nme.com
				




Since the game launched in October 2021, there’s been plenty of speculation about the optimal word to use when starting a game. One mathematician created an automated bot to test over 12,000 words, while online urban legend suggests words like ‘Irate’ or ‘Salet’ are best because of their vowels.

In creating their WordleBot, though, New York Times has found ‘Crane’ to be the best place to start while ‘Crate’, ‘Slate’, ‘Slant’ and ‘Trace’ are also very good guesses, as are ‘Lance’, ‘Carte’, ‘Least’ and ‘Trice’.


----------



## DaveNV

Marathoner said:


> 'Wordle' confirms the optimal starting word
> 
> 
> The New York Times has confirmed the best opening word to use while playing 'Wordle' in both normal and hard mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nme.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the game launched in October 2021, there’s been plenty of speculation about the optimal word to use when starting a game. One mathematician created an automated bot to test over 12,000 words, while online urban legend suggests words like ‘Irate’ or ‘Salet’ are best because of their vowels.
> 
> In creating their WordleBot, though, New York Times has found ‘Crane’ to be the best place to start while ‘Crate’, ‘Slate’, ‘Slant’ and ‘Trace’ are also very good guesses, as are ‘Lance’, ‘Carte’, ‘Least’ and ‘Trice’.



And if you start with ADIEU and STORY, you'll get all five vowels, the Y, plus D, R, S, and T. That covers a lot of common words. Using the words suggested above, all you'd get are the A and E, with one word providing the I.  Everybody has a preferred place to start.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNV said:


> And if you start with ADIEU and STORY, you'll get all five vowels, the Y, plus D, R, S, and T. That covers a lot of common words. Using the words suggested above, all you'd get are the A and E, with one word providing the I.  Everybody has a preferred place to start.
> 
> Dave


I usually start with ADIEU, but I tailor my second guess based on the results of the first guess.  If I hit two vowels with ADIEU, there's little  value in continuing to hunt for vowels.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Got lucky yesterday.  After the second guess I figured the word had only one vowel, in the third position, so I started hunting for consonants. Got the yellow  in space 1, so fourth guess was simply trying that letter in  a different  position. I got lucky and hit the  word.


----------



## Rolltydr

I usually start with a completely random word that just pops into my head. A lot of mornings that gets me zilch on the first try but that is more fun to me. This morning, the word I used only has one vowel. I hit 2 letters, neither in the correct position. On my 2nd guess, I hit another consonant and got one of the letters in the correct position. From that point, the word was either easy or I got lucky.


----------



## "Roger"

I found the Times article interesting. It is a matter of taste, but I like to start with different words each day. I am not suicidal, however. I always include either an "a" or an "e" or both and usually a "t." I have used a number of the words that the Times article mentioned.

Elsewhere I noted that it is far from a total disaster if you totally strikeout on your first entry. With five common letters eliminated, it limits your future entries in a helpful way.

To date, my "score" (number of entries taken to reach the correct answer has been 0, 2, 14, 21, 11 and 3, plus on two occasions I struck out. Both times that I struck out, I had four correct letters correctly positioned very early in the game. It was just that there were four, five or six words that shared those four letters in the same position and I had to guess at the fifth. It does not bother me that the Times occasionally includes such an entry. It is just a game and if sometimes one has to guess at an answer doesn't bother me.

Today was one of my four tries score.


----------



## Marathoner

DaveNV said:


> And if you start with ADIEU and STORY, you'll get all five vowels, the Y, plus D, R, S, and T. That covers a lot of common words. Using the words suggested above, all you'd get are the A and E, with one word providing the I.  Everybody has a preferred place to start.



The article is based on empirical evidence and statistics.  I can tell you anecdotally that I don't like using ADIEU any more because I find that I can solve more quickly starting with a word with consonants in it.  Knowing which vowel to use early is apparently of limited value.  FYI - this is coming from someone who solves the daily puzzle 68% of the time in 4 tries or less.  I'll tell you that my solve rate at 3 attempts or lower went way down when I started using ADIEU


----------



## DaveNV

Marathoner said:


> The article is based on empirical evidence and statistics.  I can tell you anecdotally that I don't like using ADIEU any more because I find that I can solve more quickly starting with a word with consonants in it.  Knowing which vowel to use early is apparently of limited value.  FYI - this is coming from someone who solves the daily puzzle 68% of the time in 4 tries or less.  I'll tell you that my solve rate at 3 attempts or lower went way down when I started using ADIEU



That explains why you're probably much better at this than I am.   

I'm the guy who wants them to provide a clue as to which type of word they're looking for. It needn't be anything major - maybe just like stating whether the word is a noun or verb. Something to give some idea of the direction they're seeking.  I've been told if I want a clue, to solve a crossword instead.  That's way more than what I'm suggesting. I just want a train of thought to follow. Without it, you're often just shooting in the dark.

Is Wordle is a game of luck or skill? When the word has interchangeable letters, (e.g. stare, share, spare, scare, and so forth), it's easy to lose the game because you have no idea which second letter they want, and the only way to find out is to blindly guess. The odds of winning could be improved with some idea of what they want.

I know it's a game, and I still play. I just get frustrated if I lose because I didn't happen to try the right letter, when there are legitimate options.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Having said all the ^^^ above, today I got lucky.  Sort of. 

Wordle 295 4/6






Dave


----------



## bizaro86

Noo! I got today's in 4, but apparently I forgot to do it yesterday (busy day including a funeral). Streak reset from the 50s back to 1. I'm still 100% successful, but losing the streak irks me.


----------



## clifffaith

My solve-on-three streak continues! I am a new convert to starting with a consonant heavy word. I had 3 letters in the correct position on my first try. Got another on my next try. Then I had three possible words, omitted the one with the most common letter, omitted a word a tiny bit more obscure, went with my third option and got it.


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> My solve-on-three streak continues! I am a new convert to starting with a consonant heavy word. I had 3 letters in the correct position on my first try. Got another on my next try. Then I had three possible words, omitted the one with the most common letter, omitted a word a tiny bit more obscure, went with my third option and got it.


This is the perfect example of why I think for most of us, it is a game of skill and Dave isn't giving himself enough credit. IMHO, you used a very valid thought process and deduced the correct word. You didn't just blindly guess. I think if one is putting thought into their answer, even in Dave's example, you're using deductive reasoning to find the answer and that is more skill than just dumb luck. Or, I'm just trying to make myself feel better!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got today's in 3, so did Rick.


----------



## Marathoner

Just to prove to myself that I can do it, I tried & finished duotrigordle for the first and last time today


Daily Duotrigordle #39
Guesses: 36/37
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   





						Duotrigordle
					

Put your skills to the test and solve thirty-two Wordles at once! You have 37 guesses to solve all 32 words. A new Duotrigordle available each day to solve.




					duotrigordle.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNV said:


> the only way to find out is to blindly guess.


The strategy is not to blindly guess - it's to try a word that eliminates multiple options.  For example, if the options are scare, share, snare, spare, and stare, enter a word such as punch. It won't solve, but you will get a yellow if the word is any of the options except stare.  So on the following guess, you insert the letter that came up yellow, of if none came up yellow, then by process of elimination the word must be stare. 

The only times I blindly guess is when there are only two options (then I pick one) or if I'm down to the last guess and I haven't eliminated all options.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The strategy is not to blindly guess - it's to try a word that eliminates multiple options.  For example, if the options are scare, share, snare, spare, and stare, enter a word such as punch. It won't solve, but you will get a yellow if the word is any of the options except stare.  So on the following guess, you insert the letter that came up yellow, of if none came up yellow, then by process of elimination the word must be stare.
> 
> The only times I blindly guess is when there are only two options (then I pick one) or if I'm down to the last guess and I haven't eliminated all options.



In my example, I used sample words, but the point was if I have four letters in the right places, and the fifth letter could be any of several choices, there is no other option except to guess one or the other of those fifth letters it might be.  It has to be one of them - but which one?  No way to know for sure. So among those letters it IS a blind guess. You might get lucky and get the word on the first try, but you could also be wrong, and would have to guess another letter.  There is no way at that point except to guess the final letter.  And that's where it's more about luck than skill.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> In my example, I used sample words, but the point was if I have four letters in the right places, and the fifth letter could be any of several choices, there is no other option except to guess one or the other of those fifth letters it might be.  It has to be one of them - but which one?  No way to know for sure. So among those letters it IS a blind guess. You might get lucky and get the word on the first try, but you could also be wrong, and would have to guess another letter.  There is no way at that point except to guess the final letter.  And that's where it's more about luck than skill.
> 
> Dave



No, his example is how you solve for that. It takes 2 guesses. First figure out what are the possibilities, then find a word that uses at least all but one of those letters and use that. Whichever one turns yellow (or if none do its the letter you didn't include) is the letter you're missing.


----------



## DaveNV

bizaro86 said:


> No, his example is how you solve for that. It takes 2 guesses. First figure out what are the possibilities, then find a word that uses at least all but one of those letters and use that. Whichever one turns yellow (or if none do its the letter you didn't include) is the letter you're missing.



By following that example, I'd still use a guess or two to get the word.  If I know the missing letter is one of a number of choices, I'd still use a guess or two to try and find the word. How is that any different? You still don't know the answer till you happen on the right missing letter.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNV said:


> there is no other option except to guess one or the other of those fifth letters it might be. It has to be one of them





bizaro86 said:


> No, his example is how you solve for that. It takes 2 guesses. First figure out what are the possibilities, then find a word that uses at least all but one of those letters and use that. Whichever one turns yellow (or if none do its the letter you didn't include) is the letter you're missing.


Bizaro is correct.  There are two options.  One option, your way is to eliminate the possibilities one at a time.  The way I present eliminates multiple possibilities in a single pass. In the example cited there are five possibilities.  My approach eliminates four of the options in one pass, so you are guaranteed to get it in two.

Sometimes it doesn't work that neatly.  You might end up with four possibilities, but you can't find a word that eliminates more than two of the options.  In that case you pick a word the has the missing letter for two of the options.  If you hit on the missing letter, then you solve on the next guess.  If you still have two guesses remaining then you can just do the remaining two one by one.  If you're down to your last guess, then pick one.


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> By following that example, I'd still use a guess or two to get the word.  If I know the missing letter is one of a number of choices, I'd still use a guess or two to try and find the word. How is that any different? You still don't know the answer till you happen on the right missing letter.
> 
> Dave



It's very situation dependent. If there are only two choices left you try them both.

But if you have 5 possibilities and only 3 guesses then eliminating multiple possibilities in a single word is the only way to guarantee a win.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNV said:


> You still don't know the answer till you happen on the right missing letter.


In the example cited, the missing letter is one of c, h, n, p, or t.  Five possibilities.  If my next guess is "punch", I will generate a yellow box guessing "punch" if the missing letter is anything other than stare. The box that is yellow also tells me which of the letters is the missing letter, and then I put in the answer next turn.  But if none of the letters turns yellow, that means in one guess I will have eliminated c, h, n, and p.  The only remaining letter is t, so I would know the word is "stare".

You are correct that you have to happen on the missing letter.  The idea though is to use a word that tests for multiple letters in the same guess, instead of testing letters one by one.


----------



## DaveNV

Ok.  I understand now. Thank you.  Again, I was overthinking things.  

Moving on now...

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

bizaro86 said:


> It's very situation dependent. If there are only two choices left you try them both.


Even when there are only two possibilities, I will often use a word that has both letters to identify which one it.  The reason I do that sometimes I find that the correct word is a third possibility I've overlooked.  More than once I've inserted a word that I'm sure is correct, based process of elimination, only to mutter "wha????" when the guess wasn't correct.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Wordle Tips: The Best Start Words to Keep Your Streak Alive - CNET 7h Gael Fashingbauer Cooper










						Wordle Tips: The Very Best Start Words and More
					

Learn to use your six guesses most effectively.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## LisaH

Score!
Wordle 296 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Feeling good about a 3 today.


----------



## Patri

You guys are good. Today was rough for me. Even though I did it in 4, I sort of had to cheat (ok, it was cheating). I googled words that had the third and fourth letter in the middle. At least I’m an honest cheater!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 296 3/6





Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> You guys are good. Today was rough for me. Even though I did it in 4, I sort of had to cheat (ok, it was cheating). I googled words that had the third and fourth letter in the middle. At least I’m an honest cheater!


Remember that famous line from some movie, “ There’s no cheating in Wordle!”


----------



## DaveNV

Rolltydr said:


> Remember that famous line from some movie, “ There’s no cheating in Wordle!”



A League of Their Own. Tom Hanks. "There's no crying in baseball."  

One of my favorite films. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

I did it in four today.


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> A League of Their Own. Tom Hanks. "There's no crying in baseball."
> 
> One of my favorite films.
> 
> Dave


In that case, I will admit I watched it again a couple weeks ago. I love Tom Hanks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Got it in three.  Vowels first was a good strategy today.


----------



## Rolltydr

I just knew I had it on 3 today. Wordle can be humbling.


----------



## clifffaith

Third try had last four letters, so had to use four turns today.


----------



## bizaro86

4 for me today


----------



## Patri

I was four as well. Seems to be my norm.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 297 3/6





Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

I couldn't get it today.  Rick got it in four.  I didn't get it because I had letters 2, 4 and 5.  I tried three different words with brand new letters that I was sure each time that I had it.  I struck out.


----------



## Rolltydr

rickandcindy23 said:


> I couldn't get it today.  Rick got it in four.  I didn't get it because I had letters 2, 4 and 5.  I tried three different words with brand new letters that I was sure each time that I had it.  I struck out.


Isn’t that the biggest letdown when you know you have it and sometimes you don’t even get another letter?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Space 3 on the third guess was a new letter that unlocked the word for me.


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> View attachment 51731


Me too!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me.  Rick's still in bed.


----------



## "Roger"

I had trouble even coming up with a word for my third entry both yesterday and today given what I had eliminated. In the end, I got both of them on the third try after I finally thought of a possible entry.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Having letter 3 in position really reduces the options.  When I reached guess 4 I had eliminated so many letters that the answer was the only word left I could think of that fit.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me again today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Rick got it in 3.  He only had two letters on the second word.  How does he do that?


----------



## Rolltydr

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick got it in 3.  He only had two letters on the second word.  How does he do that?


Hey, I tied Rick today! I’m feeling pretty good!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 298 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Grrrr! So close!

@DaveNV , apparently, I needed a darn clue!


----------



## "Roger"

I'm on a roll. Third day in a row on the third entry. This one was the easiest for me.


----------



## DaveNV

Rolltydr said:


> Grrrr! So close!
> View attachment 51830
> @DaveNV , apparently, I needed a darn clue!



I'm just sayin' 

I haven't played today yet.  Stay tuned. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Second-guessed myself, yet again.  

Wordle 299 5/6







Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3 today, Rick got it in four.  He usually does better than I do.


----------



## Patri

I am the queen of fours.


----------



## Rolltydr

I’m a loser. 

I ran headlong into @DaveNV’s scenario of having 4 letters in the right positions on the second try and 6 possible letters to complete the word. I struck out!


----------



## "Roger"

I'm still on a roll. Third try, fourth day in a row.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 300 5/6







Dave


----------



## dioxide45




----------



## clifffaith

Took me five to get the correct final letter today.


----------



## bizaro86

Three for me today. The 4th letter was in one of the two starting words, but I can see how that one would tough if you had all but letter 4. I had all but letter 2 which was an obvious one.


----------



## clifffaith

Cliff had no letters on his first try, four letters (3 in the correct spots) on his second, and got it in three. I was impressed!


----------



## LisaH

So far, combination of ADIEU then STORM/STORY always work for me, but consequently I never get it right in less than three tries 

Wordle 300 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Back on track today. I started with a one vowel word that is something my wife is cooking for Easter. As you can see, the Wordle gods were not amused. So my 2nd guess was a not so common word but one with some of the most used letters. Getting the first 2 letters in the right order with a vowel, along with the letters I had already eliminated, narrowed down the options considerably. In other words, I got lucky!


----------



## "Roger"

Rats. I really thought I had a shot at getting this one in two tries having the second and third letters correct on my opening try. Got the first letter right on try number two, but had wrong ending. Okay. Three tries again today. Nope. Added the last letter correctly on the third try, but needed one more try to get the fourth letter correct.


----------



## dioxide45

I wish the NY Times would just buy wordle.com, would prevent a little aggravation on my part since that seems to be stuck in my autocomplete.


----------



## clifffaith

I thought I had it with an Easter themed word on my third try, but nope took me four.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We both got it in 3.  First word was a waste.  Not a single letter.  I totally guessed on the 3rd try and got it.


----------



## Rolltydr

Needed more coffee before playing.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 302 5/6








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took four today.  Rick got it in five.


----------



## "Roger"

Back in the saddle again. Third try.


----------



## Patri

Three today. As usual, I started with an obscure word. The first two letters were in the right place. On second try I grabbed a vowel in the wrong place. Then a great guess, though probably I had only limited choices.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me, also, after getting the last 3 letters correct on my first try. This is why I like using different words on my first try. One day, I may actually guess it correctly the first time. Of course, I was disappointed when I swung on missed on my 2nd try.


----------



## clifffaith

My third and correct try was a homonym for my second word — so close!


----------



## bizaro86

Three for me today


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 303 3/6





Dave


----------



## dioxide45

I struck out!


----------



## CPNY

Got it in 3


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## bizaro86

4 for me today


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

got lucky today. Hunting vowels and hit the word.


----------



## jackio

Today we did not solve it - x/6.  Usually I am a 3/6.  Today's word is one I use often, too.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 304 3/6





Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Are you EVEN kidding me


----------



## Rolltydr

Whew!


----------



## dioxide45

In four today.


----------



## Patri

PcflEZFlng said:


> Are you EVEN kidding me
> View attachment 52448


LOL. It took me all six. You were so close.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Patri said:


> LOL. It took me all six. You were so close.


Yup, yesterday's was a real gotcha!


----------



## DaveNV

I'll take it. 

Wordle 305 6/6








Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today!


----------



## jwalk03

4 for me today


----------



## Rolltydr

I was very happy to get this one in 4. It took me a few minutes.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in four also.  It was a tough one.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 306 3/6





Dave


----------



## Patri

Five! It was indeed a doozy.


----------



## clifffaith

Five, and it was the second instance of me using a “random letter” to represent a missing letter, only to have the random letter actually be the answer to the puzzle.


----------



## dioxide45

I gave up on 6 and just put in a five letter word so I could see what the answer was.


----------



## bizaro86

clifffaith said:


> Five, and it was the second instance of me using a “random letter” to represent a missing letter, only to have the random letter actually be the answer to the puzzle.


 Five for me as well. I had only 3 letters after 4 tries (knowing letters 1, 4 and 5 with only the position for 5). I spent a solid ten minutes trying to find an actual word that was possible, as I had only one consonant and had eliminated basically all of the common ones.


----------



## rickandcindy23

dioxide45 said:


> I gave up on 6 and just put in a five letter word so I could see what the answer was.


The irony!


----------



## dioxide45

rickandcindy23 said:


> The irony!


I know, right!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Gnarly one. Had to think long and hard.


----------



## clifffaith

Aargh! Missed my only chance of getting it in one by changing up the starting word I use. Had to settle for my first time getting it in two. I’m crushed!


----------



## Rolltydr

Wordle 307 3/6


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in three today.  Rick got it in two.


----------



## dioxide45

I just added a new letter or two each word.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 307 4/6






Dave


----------



## bizaro86

3 for me today


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## tombanjo

Wordle 308 3/6


----------



## tombanjo

Wordle 308 3/6


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today, with number five being a throw away word to get another letter.


----------



## dsmrp

I had lucky guess on 2nd try, to get word in 3. 
Wordle 308 3/6


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 308 4/6






 Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Tough word today. For me, at least. I was still on my first cup of coffee, though.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 309 4/6






Dave


----------



## bizaro86

4 for me today


----------



## Patri

3. Tee hee.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me. I guessed 3 words beginning with 1st syllable until I finally got it. 

I went with the less common vowels I/O first. Usually I do E/A or A/I .  Do most of you    use the 'Wheel of Fortune' common letters first?


----------



## Rolltydr

dsmrp said:


> 5 for me. I guessed 3 words beginning with 1st syllable until I finally got it.
> 
> I went with the less common vowels I/O first. Usually I do E/A or A/I .  Do most of you    use the 'Wheel of Fortune' common letters first?


The great majority of the time, I just go with a word that pops into my head. I don't consider vowels or consonants but I do usually stay away from q, x and z. I like changing words every day and just seeing what happens. I figure the odds are I will get it on the first try eventually!


----------



## DaveNV

@dsmrp I'm a little more pragmatic than @Rolltydr.  I use ADIEU and STORY as my first two words most days, in one order or the other.  That gives me all five vowels, four common consonants, and the letter Y after two words.  Everything after that is a crapshoot.

Dave


----------



## Patri

I’m like rolltydr. My word today had one vowel that was wrong. But two consonants in the right place.


----------



## tombanjo

I tried "ADIEU" for the first word, still took all the guesses
Wordle 310 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Seems like I’m stuck on 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

As always, luck plays a huge role. Two greens on the first guess.  Second guess landed two more letters - one green and one letter that had to be in position two or three.  After that there was only one option for the fifth letter.


----------



## Patri

Five.


----------



## bizaro86

tombanjo said:


> I tried "ADIEU" for the first word, still took all the guesses
> Wordle 310 6/6



I used to go with ADIEU first, but I've switched to STORM and then PLACE (and occasionally FUNGI if necessary). 

Adieu gets you the vowels right away, but I found I would often end up repeating vowels I knew for no extra information to narrow down the consonants. 

Using less vowels in guess 1 "saves" some of them to be revealed in future guesses, which makes those guesses more powerful since all the letters add useful information.


----------



## tombanjo

I like DEATH - but I change it on a whim. It's a balance between the right vowels and getting a consonant in the right place


----------



## Rolltydr

tombanjo said:


> I like DEATH


Your enthusiasm is a little disconcerting.


----------



## dsmrp

I generally start out with words that contain 2 vowels and some commoner consonants, RTSLN.  So I don't get the word in 3 tries, usually 4 or 5. 

A few starting words I use are 'learn', 'steam', 'stain', 'train', 'moist', 'coins'.  I haven't used 'ou' vowel combos very much at all.
A lot of the words I think of have 6 letters, not 5 :-(


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

bizaro86 said:


> I used to go with ADIEU first, but I've switched to STORM and then PLACE (and occasionally FUNGI if necessary).
> 
> Adieu gets you the vowels right away, but I found I would often end up repeating vowels I knew for no extra information to narrow down the consonants.
> 
> Using less vowels in guess 1 "saves" some of them to be revealed in future guesses, which makes those guesses more powerful since all the letters add useful information.


I've tried focusing on vowels first as well as focusing on consonants first.  Personally, I find it easier to hunt vowels first, but that's probably just related to how my mind works.  I'm left-handed, so my mind generally works differently than most peoples.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 310 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

It took 4 for me today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 2 today.  That is a rarity for me.  Very rare.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

4 tries.  After my second guess, the yellow letter had to be in position 2, so that was as good as having three greens.  At that point there were only two possibilities. My third try was the incorrect one.


----------



## clifffaith

Four letters on my first try, two in correct position. So I had the answer in two plays.


----------



## dsmrp

I got it in 3, only cause I luckily guessed a 3rd letter in correct position.

Wordle 311 3/6


----------



## bizaro86

4 for me today


----------



## DaveNV

Four correct letters in the first two words, one in the right position.  Then it was a matter of rearranging the three till it seemed right.  Added the logical fifth letter, and got it right.

Wordle 311 3/6





Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Took me awhile to get traction today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3.  Lucky guesses.  Rick got it in 3 also.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 312 5/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me today. The resulting pattern is quite symmetrical.


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## clifffaith

Three today, and quickly!


----------



## bizaro86

6 for me today. I was very concerned after 4 when I only had 3 letters with none in the right place.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 313 4/6






Dave


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me today. I had 3 letters in correct position, but several words fit them.


----------



## Patri

Finally by try 4 I had four letters in the right place. Then it was easy. But I had to do some thinking to get to that point.


----------



## mentalbreak

Just started playing and it is definitely addictive!
Why is everybody’s graphic different? And why is DaveNV’s only gray?


----------



## DaveNV

mentalbreak said:


> Just started playing and it is definitely addictive!
> Why is everybody’s graphic different? And why is DaveNV’s only gray?



Weird, isn't it?  When the Wordle page invites you to Share your results, and you click Share, it copies the squares.  Then they can be pasted elsewhere - like on Tug.  For some reason, the Tug software doesn't display that copied image correctly.  The images you see from others that are accurate are done with screen caps and other ways of copying the image data.  I figure it doesn't matter what the squares look like, as long as I solve things. So I click Share, and then paste the copied data in my post here.   

Dave


----------



## DoorCountyGirl

If you like Wordle, you must try Quordle!!


----------



## mentalbreak

DoorCountyGirl said:


> If you like Wordle, you must try Quordle!!


Oh my. I think I need more wordle practice first. Today was my first 3-guess solve.


----------



## tombanjo

yesterday with 4 knowns, it still took six, today was just lucky

Wordle 314 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four today, Rick got it 2.  I usually play the same four words.  Today I tried something different for the first word.  Had I tried my usual words, I would have gotten it much sooner.


----------



## LannyPC

I got today's in three tries!


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me. Glad I said adieu to adieu and switched to consonant heavy first words.


----------



## mentalbreak

clifffaith said:


> Three for me. Glad I said adieu to adieu and switched to consonant heavy first words.


Wait, you have a set of go-to first words? I have much to learn!


----------



## dsmrp

mentalbreak said:


> Just started playing and it is definitely addictive!
> Why is everybody’s graphic different? And why is DaveNV’s only gray?


I get the same gray squares as @DaveNV, 
cause I'm playing on my phone instead of laptop. Even when I copy/paste into a intermediary email, it still comes out as gray squares in the TUGBBS interface.

4 tries for me today. I chose the wrong combo & placement of those consonants. 
I also started with a weird word "ester" ,
Just to change it up.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

mentalbreak said:


> Wait, you have a set of go-to first words? I have much to learn!



There are a number of starting words people like.  Other people use a random word that comes to mind on the day.

I like using two specific starting words:  ADIEU and STORY.  On a good day I can select (or eliminate) all five vowels, four common consonants, and the letter Y.  That often gives me a good head start on things.

Today it gave me four letters (in the wrong order).  I solved the Wordle on the third word today.  So sometimes it works.

Wordle 314 3/6





Dave


----------



## clifffaith

mentalbreak said:


> Wait, you have a set of go-to first words? I have much to learn!


I use PLANK and SHIFT a lot.


----------



## Rolltydr

Took all 6 for me today. My brain just wasn’t rearranging the letters correctly. I had to use a throwaway word on my fifth try to ooint me in the right direction.


----------



## Mister Sir

Took me 6 as well today. I was afraid I might have my first loss.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took four for me, five for Rick.


----------



## bizaro86

rickandcindy23 said:


> Took four for me, five for Rick.



I was a bit disappointed with my 5 today until I heard that was tied with Rick!


----------



## clifffaith

I took all six. Cliff didn’t get it today.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 315 5/6







Dave


----------



## dsmrp

I took a WAG, and got in 3!
I was trying to rule out a consonant, 
and confirm a vowel, expecting the word to be wrong.

Wordle 315 3/6




I think these word guesses depends on your background, & words that come to mind when trying to fit the known letters into a
cohesive word.


----------



## tombanjo

Wordle 316 6/6








Tough word, took all the guesses


----------



## Rolltydr

Same!


----------



## clifffaith

Ditto. And I honestly expected to be told “not a valid word” because I thought that word actually had to have a sixth letter to be correct.


----------



## Rolltydr

Yeah, I can't say that I ever remember actually using the word, either verbally or written. Obviously, I've heard it but it's definitely not a word one uses often. I'm not complaining. It's a valid word and it just took a while for some of us to get it.


----------



## Patri

I’m in good company today, I see. It was tough.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 316 4/6






 Dave


----------



## dsmrp

5/6 for me. Would have been 6 or missed it, if I hadn't changed my approach a little based on the 'toughness' the others posted.


----------



## tombanjo

With 4 letters in a row known, I thought it would be simple. But nope





Wordle 317 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

This is not photoshopped!


----------



## bizaro86

I got it in 2 today as well, but I had 4 letters after my first guess (and got lucky on guess #2 as I believe there were 3 possibilities for letter #5)


----------



## clifffaith

Three today in record time.


----------



## DaveNV

Like @Rolltydr.  Imagine that...  

Wordle 317 2/6




Dave


----------



## Patri

3 for me. Congrats to the 2s.


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> Like @Rolltydr.  Imagine that...
> 
> Wordle 317 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


I was hoping you would get it on your first try today. I have you to thank for getting it in 2. The word just popped into my head this morning so instead of ignoring it, I went with it!


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## tombanjo

Another where I had most of it, but just couldn't get the right one





Wordle 318 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I feel bad that it took me 5 tries on this one. Again, I’ll blame it on not enough caffeine yet.


----------



## dsmrp

3 is the best I have ever done 

Wordle 318 3/6


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me five as well.  I had a similar last two tries to @Rolltydr Got the wrong word on #4, then #5 was obvious.  Rick got it in four.  He is smarter than I am.


----------



## DaveNV

I would have had it in 3, but my first guess of the fifth letter was wrong.  Second guess was right.  Either word could have been the answer.  Roll of the dice on which letter to put there.  I'll take the 4/6.

Wordle 318 4/6






Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Got it in three after striking out on a first word that just popped into my head!


----------



## tombanjo

luck played a part

Wordle 319 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Mine was all skill!


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Mine was all skill!
> View attachment 53762


LOL Me too, today, I guess. Also in 3. My starter word was SCARE, just for fun.


----------



## jwalk03

I got it in 2 today!!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 319 3/6





Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me.


----------



## tombanjo

It would be interesting to see global stats on how many guesses each wordle averages. Like today, 3 seems average. But I but there are days in the 5+ range


----------



## PcflEZFlng

A very good day.


----------



## dsmrp

First time that I got it in 2!!!
It's one of my alternate starting words,
but today I started with "STEAL"  instead.


----------



## bjones9942

I got today's in 2.  Yesterday was five though - too many choices when I just had the first letter to get.  My first word is always STONE.  Then I try for something with an R and a P and none of the letters that are listed as not used.


----------



## tombanjo

I really hit it out of the park today, first time getting it in two.





Wordle 320 2/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 5 today. Probably should have had it in 4 but had 2 possibilities and of course I went with the wrong one.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Rolltydr said:


> Took me 5 today. Probably should have had it in 4 but had 2 possibilities and of course I went with the wrong one.
> 
> View attachment 53882


Also took me five.  Rick got it in 3.


----------



## "Roger"

Wow! Two days in a row I got in in two. When you are hot, you are hot!


----------



## bizaro86

I switched away from my usual starting words today, and barely got it in 6. There were 2 possibilities for my 6th guess, so it was just luck that I got it. If I had stuck with my usual words I would have been 4 at the most...


----------



## clifffaith

Sadly five for me today.


----------



## dsmrp

All 6 for me today. 
So many more likely words with the letters I had.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Are you even kidding me. I liked yesterday's way better!


----------



## DaveNV

You all are amazing. I had three letters in the right place, but way too many choices for the other two letters.  Struck out, as it were... 

Wordle 320 X/6








Dave


----------



## bizaro86

DaveNV said:


> You all are amazing. I had three letters in the right place, but way too many choices for the other two letters.  Struck out, as it were...
> 
> Wordle 320 X/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



D'oh! Sorry to hear that. Today's was a tough one, imo.


----------



## tombanjo

I was ready to give up before I ran out of guesses, because I ran out of guesses





Wordle 321 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four today.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today and had to really jumble the three letters I had around to get it.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.
I had a great guess on my 3rd try,
but I think too unusual for Wordle.


----------



## "Roger"

Still on an incredible roll. 2nd try for the third day in a row!! 

I had the second letter correct with my first word and what turned out to be the third and last letter but in the wrong position. Given that start, it took me a couple of minutes to figure out any word that I could put for my second try. Sometimes being trapped can be the best thing that happens to you.


----------



## DaveNV

I had three letters on my first word, all in the wrong place.  Nothing new on my second guess. Four letters right on my third guess, one of which was in the right spot.  Rearranged the other three into a logical order, and got the word on my fourth guess.

Wordle 321 4/6






Dave


----------



## PamMo

I’ve been on vacation with my brilliant sisters all week. All computer research, math, English professor Type A personalities (they say I must have been switched at birth with another newborn at the hospital). They gasped that I start Wordle with a totally random word every day. It’s always a different word I see while reading the news that morning that tickles my fancy. (My DH goes through the alphabet starting with a word beginning with A, B, C, etc.) They’re having a blast playing Wordle my way now! I’m just so dang happy to solve it before I run out of guesses!

Just not proud enough to post my results here on TUG!!!


----------



## DaveNV

PamMo said:


> I’ve been on vacation with my brilliant sisters all week. All computer research, math, English professor Type A personalities (they say I must have been switched at birth with another newborn at the hospital). They gasped that I start Wordle with a totally random word every day. It’s always a different word I see while reading the news that morning that tickles my fancy. (My DH goes through the alphabet starting with a word beginning with A, B, C, etc.) They’re having a blast playing Wordle my way now! I’m just so dang happy to solve it before I run out of guesses!
> 
> Just not proud enough to post my results here on TUG!!!



I figure anything in six guesses or less is a Win.  The rest is just luck.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86

Five for me today. I agree with Dave that a win counts as a win.


----------



## PamMo

Wordle 321 4/6






I’m usually horrible with my first guess!


----------



## tombanjo

A bit ying/yang but a win






Wordle 322 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Rough start. I tried a word that popped in my head with 2 vowels and 3 commonly used consonants. Nothing! Next, another common word, 2 vowels and 3 consonants. Just got one consonant and in the wrong position but I had also identified the vowel by process of elimination. I identified one more consonant with my next 2 tries and finally stumbled onto the answer with my fifth attempt. I shouldn’t have to think this hard on Saturday morning.


----------



## "Roger"

Total letdown for me today. Three tries.

More seriously, this is still an amazing run that I have had the last four days. (Three answers in two tries, one in three.) I will never see a run like this again. Enjoy it while I can.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me five today, same with Rick.


----------



## clifffaith

My first try gave me three letters in the wrong spots, and it still took me five. Resorted to several random words just to start ruling letters out.


----------



## DaveNV

My first word gave me two letters, second word gave me the other three, all in the wrong places.  Rearranged them, and got it on the third try.

Wordle 322 3/6





Dave


----------



## dsmrp

Got lucky today, in 3.
2nd guess gave me 3 letters in correct position, and 4th letter in wrong place.
Still I had to start running thru remaining letters to come up with the word.
It's not one in my usual vocabulary.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 323 4/6







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Took me all six tries to get there today.After the fifth try I had three greens and the yellow could only go in the first spot, so I had four out five places filled.  Fortunately, there was only letter that could complete the word, so I didn't have to make a guess.


----------



## tombanjo

Having nothing for the first word was not a good start





Wordle 323 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 4.


----------



## "Roger"

Four tries today. I really thought I had it on the third try. My second try had the second, third, and last letter correct. For my third try, I put in a much more common word than the final solution, but it was wrong.

Looking at @Rolltydr 's  picture, I bet my bottom dollar that I know which letter he had for the fourth letter on his third try. Again, a much more common word than the final solution.


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Four tries today. I really thought I had it on the third try. My second try had the second, third, and last letter correct. For my third try, I put in a much more common word than the final solution, but it was wrong.
> 
> Looking at @Rolltydr 's  picture, I bet my bottom dollar that I know which letter he had for the fourth letter on his third try. Again, a much more common word than the final solution.


If you know me, it wouldn't be too hard to figure out!


----------



## bizaro86

Rolltydr said:


> If you know me, it wouldn't be too hard to figure out!



Lol. I had that word (a more fun 4th letter) for my last wrong guess as well. 

Although it took me 5 in total.


----------



## clifffaith

Three today. Hit two letters on the random first word that popped into my head, so that got me off to a good start.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me all six.  Rick got it in 5.  Stupid word.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 323 4/6






Dave


----------



## dsmrp

"Roger" said:


> Four tries today. I really thought I had it on the third try. My second try had the second, third, and last letter correct. For my third try, I put in a much more common word than the final solution, but it was wrong.
> 
> Looking at @Rolltydr 's  picture, I bet my bottom dollar that I know which letter he had for the fourth letter on his third try. Again, a much more common word than the final solution.


Me too, I guessed the more common word on my 3rd try.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 324 3/6






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo

I have redeemed my self by a lucky first word choice





Wordle 324 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me also!


----------



## dioxide45

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Took me all six tries to get there today.After the fifth try I had three greens and the yellow could only go in the first spot, so I had four out five places filled.  Fortunately, there was only letter that could complete the word, so I didn't have to make a guess.
> 
> View attachment 54161


This doesn't look like the best strategy to complete in the fewest attempts. It looks like lines three through five were just attempts to get additional letters without using words that fit the already identified letters?


----------



## clifffaith

dioxide45 said:


> This doesn't look like the best strategy to complete in the fewest attempts. It looks like lines three through five were just attempts to get additional letters without using words that fit the already identified letters?


 Nothing wrong with “throw away words” to try to narrow the possibilities down!


----------



## PamMo

There were two answers again today. They changed the original Wordle word early this morning (due to current events).


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> Nothing wrong with “throw away words” to try to narrow the possibilities down!


I use them sometimes, but I thought it was odd to do that three times in a row, especially on #5. That's a pretty big gamble.


----------



## DaveNV

I needed more coffee. 

Wordle 324 6/6








Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dioxide45 said:


> This doesn't look like the best strategy to complete in the fewest attempts. It looks like lines three through five were just attempts to get additional letters without using words that fit the already identified letters?


There were too may possible words that  would fit to start guessing randomly.  It took a few tries, but I pared it down to only one choice. 

I used the same strategy today. In this case, my second guess gave me three greens, and there were few enough remaining options that I could proceed to solve without risking running out of guesses.  That hit on two more letters in the second guess is a bit of good luck, though in my second guess I always make sure that I'm drawing from the most used consonants.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3 today, so did Rick.


----------



## tombanjo

A rather tough one for me, but, done in 6. A dearth of consonants and the same two vowels made this hard. 



Wordle 325 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Six for me, also.



Tough, but fair.


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Six for me, also.
> Tough, but fair.


Six as well. I was getting scared.


----------



## dsmrp

Wordle 325 5/6







Yup a hard one today.
My 4th try was a throwaway to just get some other letters.


----------



## "Roger"

Fourth try, but I agree that today's was a real toughie. I took a chance on my fourth try and it turned out to be right.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four, took Rick five.  He usually gets it quicker.  I spent a lot of time looking at the letters I had after that third attempt.  Really tough today.


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me, with every try only spitting out a single letter at a time, and not in the right position.


----------



## DaveNV

I had only two vowels after two starting words. Threw a wildcard third guess in to try and pin down some consonants.  Got two of them, so had a total of four letters, all in the wrong places.  Rearranged the four letters I knew until it looked right, added the obvious fifth letter, and guessed right on the fourth word.

Wordle 325 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

I actually thought I had a chance to get it in 2. Sheesh. It should have been easy but I started down the wrong track and couldn’t get off it.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 326 4/6






Dave


----------



## dsmrp

First time ever I got 4 letters in the wrong place on 1st try!  Still it took 3 for me.

Wordle 326 3/6


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for the two of us.


----------



## tombanjo

I think this is the first time I have had a straight forward progression of correct choices. One in the right spot to two, then three, then solved. 




Wordle 327 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## clifffaith

Four for me today.


----------



## "Roger"

Four seems to be the magic number today. For the first time, I entirely struck out with my initial word.


----------



## DaveNV

I missed the magic bus, apparently.  Wrong guess at four took me to five.

Wordle 327 5/6







Dave


----------



## bizaro86

5 for me as well. I made a guess with the letters I had for #3 instead of a throwaway word, which was a mistake, as the throwaway word I would have used and did use for #4 gave it to me right away.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took the both of us five tries.  Terrible first two words to start.  No letters at all for me.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me 
I had 3 possible rhyming words, and guessed wrong 2x!


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 328 4/6






Dave


----------



## Patri

2 for me. My starter word was twins. (I think it is okay to reveal more info here. People are already done with the puzzle). The i was the key. Not many ways to use it.


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me today.


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me, lucky guess on 2nd try helped a lot. I'm getting a better feeling for the types of words the Wordle authors favor. 

Is it only me, but do the words start out more commonplace at the beginning of the week, and get progressively more unusual? 
That's how the Jumble puzzles work.

Wordle 328 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me today. Should have had it in 2 but I just couldn’t make the letters fit. Finally had to go fishing for something and came up with it.


----------



## tombanjo

3 as well. Took some thinking to get the three known letters to fit 
Wordle 329 3/6


----------



## Patri

Second day of 2 for me. Last two letters in right place to start, plus a third to move. That helped.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me today.


----------



## bizaro86

3 for me today. Two letters in the wrong place after 1, but all 5 letters (none with locations) after my second guess.


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me, had 4 letters from2nd guess


----------



## DaveNV

Overthinking it.  D'oh! 

Wordle 329 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

A hard one for me today. I just couldn’t put the letters in the right order.


----------



## Zac495

Every day! I just love it so much.


----------



## dsmrp

Rolltydr said:


> A hard one for me today. I just couldn’t put the letters in the right order.
> 
> View attachment 54880


Me too! I really bombed on this one today. Only had 2 letters, and 2 rhyming word options for last try. And of course I chose the wrong one


----------



## DaveNV

Too many options today.  I got it in 6, but could easily have zeroed out.

Wordle 330 6/6








Dave


----------



## Breezy52

I didn’t finish Wordle yesterday as we had company.  Today it was still there and I finished it. But now I can’t get today’s Wordle, it remains on yesterday’s. Any ideas on how to clear?


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today.


----------



## bizaro86

5 for me today. Only 3 letters all in the wrong place after 3 guesses (but 12 others eliminated). I guessed the wrong of the 2 rhyming words for guess 4.


----------



## clifffaith

Duplicate


----------



## DaveNV

Breezy52 said:


> I didn’t finish Wordle yesterday as we had company.  Today it was still there and I finished it. But now I can’t get today’s Wordle, it remains on yesterday’s. Any ideas on how to clear?



Clear your cache, restart the computer, and launch Wordle again?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

First time I've solved in two guesses.  My second guess I was just trying to get the three yellows in different positions to try to lock down their positions.  As it happened, the word I came up for that purpose turned out correct.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> First time I've solved in two guesses.  My second guess I was just trying to get the three yellows in different positions to try to lock down their positions.  As it happened, the word I came up for that purpose turned out correct.
> 
> View attachment 54918



Great work!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me five, Rick got it in 2.


----------



## dioxide45

Well it took my five tries this time. Funny thing is though. I apparently did the same Wordle late last night on my iPod in 4. As I was working through it today on my computer, I had no idea I was working on the same Wordle game.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

After the second guess, there were still too many possibilities to do trial-and error solve.  So the third guess was a word with four common consonants. So even though there were not hits, it greatly shrunk the remaining options.  The fourth guess was another shot at finding other letters. There was only one yellow hit, but when I tried to insert that letter into one of the remaining positions, there very few options, so few that I decided to try to solve.  Even if I guessed wrong I was pretty sure I would know where that 4th row yellow would have to be. 

As It was, my fifth guess turned our correct.


----------



## Patri

4. Such obscure words! They must comb the dictionary for ideas.


----------



## Rolltydr

Damn proud to have gotten this one in four. I almost didn’t try the word based on the theory that they start out easy on Monday and get progressively harder throughout the week. If this is the easiest word this week, I may be in for a long week!


----------



## tombanjo

Nothing on first try is always difficult - but managed to pull it off in the end.

Wordle 331 4/6


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today. Nothing on my first try, then my second gave me the first position letter and an another letter in the wrong spot.


----------



## bizaro86

Five for me today. I might need to switch it up to get today's first letter in my first three words. (I only use the third if necessary). That's bit me a few times.


----------



## rickandcindy23

bizaro86 said:


> Five for me today. I might need to switch it up to get today's first letter in my first three words. (I only use the third if necessary). That's bit me a few times.


It also took me five.


----------



## LisaH

Five for me today.


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me today. Very typical of my past. A little over two thirds the times I have played, I end up with either three (23 times) or four (30 times). Today, I got to it on my fourth try. Given the letters that had been eliminated (very important) plus letters mostly in the wrong position, I ended up taking about two or three minutes to come up with any word that I could put in. That is normal.

Two other notes: I doubt that the editors choose the words. I think a computer does, although the editors might then look to approve or disapprove.

As far as I can remember (might be wrong), I have never seen a four letter word made into a five letter word by adding an "S" at the end. So entering a plural four letter word is a waste of time.


----------



## marmite

I feel so much smarter on days I get it in three. Too bad that’s not true!


----------



## Patri

"Roger" said:


> As far as I can remember (might be wrong), I have never seen a four letter word made into a five letter word by adding an "S" at the end. So entering a plural four letter word is a waste of time.


Never really thought about that, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## dsmrp

Took me 5.  I only got 1 letter in my first try.  I r/o a lot of consonants and vowels.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 331 5/6







Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

First guess gave me a green and a yellow. Second guess was to try the yellow in new position, and to look for three other common letters.  

Guess three was to put the yellow letter into the end position, and to test more common letters that hadn't been eliminated.  After guess #3 I knew the yellow letter had to be in position two, so I had three of the five letters in positions,  Combining that will all of the other letters I had eliminated in the prior guesses yielded only one remaining possibility, which was guess #4.

This is typical for my approach. I seldom solve in two or fewer guesses, and solving in three guesses doesn't happen very often.  But by the time I get through the first three guesses almost always I've winnowed down the options sufficiently that I can almost always solve in two more guesses. I do get thrown off sometimes by weird words, such as gecko, eerie, gypsy, jazzy, fuzzy, queue, etc.


----------



## tombanjo

One of those for me where the known letters narrow it down to 100 possibilities it seems



Wordle 332 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four this morning.


----------



## Patri

Three. Pretty happy.


----------



## "Roger"

Took me five. On the fourth try I had all the correct letters, but the last three in the wrong order.


----------



## clifffaith

Three today!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four today for me.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 332 4/6






Dave


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four guesses today.  After converting all my yellows to greens at step 3, there was only one remaining possibility.


----------



## bizaro86

Two for me today. My starting word had letters 1/3 green, and the letter that ended up 5 yellow in position 4. I believe the answer is the only word with that letter combination. 

Interestingly, having the yellow in position 4 really helped. There are many words with 1/3 from the answer and 5 from the answer in position 4, so knowing that letter wasn't in position 4 eliminated many possibilities.


----------



## Rolltydr

I just knew I had it in 2 today. 
Alas, ‘twas not to be. 
It took me 3.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six today, and I was ready to be DONE when I finally had it.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me 3 today, Rick also did it in 3.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me.  Lately I only get 1 yellow letter on 1st try.
Came down to 2 choices for 4th guess, and of course I chose wrong   When I go with the less common word, the answer is the commoner one, and vice versa.


----------



## LannyPC

I got today's on my second try!


----------



## DaveNV

Lucky day for me today.  I've played the game 91 times, and this is only the second time I've ever gotten it in two. I had three letters right on the first word, two of which were in the right place.    

Wordle 333 2/6




Dave


----------



## PcflEZFlng

After my second guess, there was only one possibility left.


----------



## tombanjo

This was the fastest I ever completed one, like 10 seconds 



Wordle 334 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

After my 2nd guess, there were 2 possibilities. Of course, I chose the wrong one so it took me 4 tries. It was a pretty quick one for me, too.


----------



## Patri

Five for me. But c’mon, 10 seconds? Think how long the rest of your day is now?!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 334 5/6







Dave


----------



## dsmrp

Today's stumped me, I even had letters in 2nd, 3rd and 5th positions! Several combos, and I often forget to re-use letters.


----------



## tombanjo

sometimes I just leave it for a while so I can cogitate on what could possibly fit in _anad_ (Obviously this is not a real wordle, just an example on why brain can hurt when last letter can't be an "A" )


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

The yellow letter in position 1 on the second guess was a great help.  That letter was very unlikely to be in the second position, and moving it to either position four or five narrowed things down a lot.


----------



## clifffaith

It’s been a tough couple of days for me. Thought I had it on five, then the old repeating letter caught me so I took six.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me, five for Rick.


----------



## Patri

My win streak of 52 crashed today. On chance 6 there were only two possible words. I picked the wrong one.


----------



## tombanjo

If I only had another 6 or 7 guesses I could have solved this one. 




Wordle 335 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I actually thought I was on the right track to solve it in 3, maybe 4 but it took 5.


----------



## "Roger"

Another person who struck out today. On the third try, I had the second, fourth, and last letter correct. That gave me four chances to fill in the last two letters correctly (if you count what I had on my third try). Four words filled in, but it turned out to be a fifth.

This is pretty much what happens when I strike out. (This is the third time.) A bunch of words all share the same common component and you have to guess which one it is. (I am not crying in my beer about this. It is only a game and most games will occasionally introduce an element of chance. That is why they are games.)


----------



## dsmrp

"Roger" said:


> Another person who struck out today. On the third try, I had the second, fourth, and last letter correct. That gave me four chances to fill in the last two letters correctly (if you count what I had on my third try). Four words filled in, but it turned out to be a fifth.
> 
> This is pretty much what happens when I strike out. (This is the third time.) A bunch of words all share the same common component and you have to guess which one it is. (I am not crying in my beer about this. It is only a game and most games will occasionally introduce an element of chance. That is why they are games.)


Same here on the working letters
I totally spaced and didn't see in my 4th guess that I had gotten a 4th letter but in wrong position. I should have gotten the word in 5, but struck out.

I think I'm doing this game too early in the morning, before 7, LOL.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I got it in four.  Three letters in my first word, which helped.


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me again.


----------



## bjones9942

It's been 6 for me the last two days.  Starting with 'Stone' usually works better - just too many choices at the end.


----------



## tombanjo

Took a lot of thought between guesses and it paid off (plus a good first word)





Wordle 336 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me also.


----------



## "Roger"

Three also.


----------



## clifffaith

I had three letters by my third try. Then I had a brain freeze and a snit fit and couldn’t progress beyond my fourth try in spite of staring at it endlessly and asking Cliff if it was an obscure word. Finally just repeated #4 two more times to force the answer. Really bad week for me!


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. Better than yesterday.
Had 3 correct letters on good 2nd try,
but still had 2 possibilities...


----------



## Rolltydr




----------



## "Roger"

Two days in a row, third try.


----------



## Patri

Good for you two. Four for me. I think we all like the word.


----------



## Zac495

I've done 4 tries the last few days. I can't for the life of me remember yesterday's word, but there was one which I called my son and said, "This word is for you." I'm visiting his e-sports club. Can you recall the word?


----------



## dsmrp

Zac495 said:


> I've done 4 tries the last few days. I can't for the life of me remember yesterday's word, but there was one which I called my son and said, "This word is for you." I'm visiting his e-sports club. Can you recall the word?


Two days ago the word was 'gamer' .
I struck out on that one. I can't remember yesterday's word too! But think it started with a 'C'


----------



## Zac495

dsmrp said:


> Two days ago the word was 'gamer' .
> I struck out on that one. I can't remember yesterday's word too! But think it started with a 'C'


Yup - that's the one! 
Yesterday didn't start with a C  because my favorite first word is crane and I know I didn't get a green try one. Wait - it was scrap. If you go to Wordle hint (I quickly scrolled so as not to ruin today) you can find the answers. I used it once when I was on my last try for delve.


----------



## dsmrp

Zac495 said:


> Yup - that's the one!
> Yesterday didn't start with a C  because my favorite first word is crane and I know I didn't get a green try one. Wait - it was scrap. If you go to Wordle hint (I quickly scrolled so as not to ruin today) you can find the answers. I used it once when I was on my last try for delve.


I can't find a link to the Wordle hint. But I am playing on my phone and already played today's game.


----------



## Zac495

dsmrp said:


> I can't find a link to the Wordle hint. But I am playing on my phone and already played today's game.


Google Wordle Hint

There's also Wordle Bot which analyzes your results.


----------



## dsmrp

Zac495 said:


> Google Wordle Hint
> 
> There's also Wordle Bot which analyzes your results.


Oh, duh! I thought it was a link on the NYT  Wordle page.


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 337 4/6






Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


----------



## Passepartout

Zac495 said:


> Yup - that's the one!
> Yesterday didn't start with a C  because my favorite first word is crane and I know I didn't get a green try one. Wait - it was scrap. If you go to Wordle hint (I quickly scrolled so as not to ruin today) you can find the answers. I used it once when I was on my last try for delve.


Watch the spoilers. Some of us are more serious about solving it ourselves. Thanks.


----------



## tombanjo

Well, that took a lot of effort for me, wasted number three guess to try and get some letters





Wordle 338 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I was very successful today in using every square to create a nice pattern and using all 6 tries to do so.


----------



## Patri

Three. Had last two letters right, knew what the middle had to be, so had four right on second try. Then, so many choices. Lucky guess, or this easily could have gone to six.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me, had 50/50 chance on 1st letter.


----------



## "Roger"

Woohoo. Second try for me. (Any time you get something on the second try there is an enormous amount of luck involved.)


----------



## Rolltydr

I’m going to post this just as proof that I actually did it once. Yesterday, I was playing Word Guess (the app that’s based on Wordle but allows you 
play all you want) and I actually got one on the first try.  It was 100% luck. Nice word though.


Back to Wordle.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today. After my dismal showing last week when using random words, I am back to using the same three starter words, although I use those in different order to mix it up.


----------



## tombanjo

And in the end, the wordle you got is equal to 5 guesses




Wordle 339 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me today.


----------



## "Roger"

This was a really tough one for me. With the misplaced letters and the eliminated letters, I was having difficulty coming up with any word by my fourth try. I threw in a sacrificial letter (one that had already been eliminated) on my fourth try just to get another letter. Still puzzled, but finally I figured it out and got on my fifth try.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


----------



## tombanjo

Exceedingly annoying to have 4 in a row and bleed out





Wordle 340 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me. Striking out on my first guess helped me rule out a lot of possibilities after I hit letters 2 and 3 in the right positions on my 2nd guess. Otherwise, the word would have been way down on my list of tries and I might have met the same fate.


----------



## Patri

tombanjo said:


> Exceedingly annoying to have 4 in a row and bleed out.


Five for me. Tom, I can’t even figure out what other rhyming words there are. I used three of them, and don’t know what I would have tried next.


----------



## "Roger"

Rolltydr said:


> Four for me. Striking out on my first guess helped me rule out a lot of possibilities after I hit letters 2 and 3 in the right positions on my 2nd guess. Otherwise, the word would have been way down on my list of tries and I might have met the same fate.
> 
> View attachment 55988


Almost identical to my experience. Struck out on the first line. My second line looks like your third line. It was obvious where the misplaced letter had to go. It then took me two tries to get the correct first letter.

Like Patri, at first I couldn't figure out what other first letters would work beyond the two I tried. I think the difference is that I eliminated some of the possibilities with my opening word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tombanjo said:


> Exceedingly annoying to have 4 in a row and bleed out
> 
> View attachment 55985


Five for me:




After my third guess I had the same four as  you.  Looking at the remaining options, there were at least three remaining possibilities, too many to try to eliminate one by one.  So my fourth guess was a word that contained the letter for two of the remaining options.  When that came up blank, I tried the third option, which was correct.


----------



## bizaro86

Patri said:


> Five for me. Tom, I can’t even figure out what other rhyming words there are. I used three of them, and don’t know what I would have tried next.



One of the possibilities has a double letter, one is the letter to the right on your keyboard from the double letter. Those are the two less common ones, imo. The other two start with more common letters that you may have eliminated earlier.


----------



## LisaH

Five for me


----------



## Patri

bizaro86 said:


> One of the possibilities has a double letter, one is the letter to the right on your keyboard from the double letter. Those are the two less common ones, imo. The other two start with more common letters that you may have eliminated earlier.


Tell me tomorrow!  My brain can't handle this.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me today, five for Rick.  I also struck out on my first word, which really did take out many possible words for that last try.


----------



## Zac495

Passepartout said:


> Watch the spoilers. Some of us are more serious about solving it ourselves. Thanks.


Sorry - those were old ones. I'm serious about no spoilers too. Do you do past ones? I think there is a way.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me today.


----------



## tombanjo

Jeez Louise - another 4 letters known all the way to 6


Wordle 341 6/6


----------



## "Roger"

Apparently I have hitched my wagon to @Rolltydr . Second day in a roll with an identical score (three). This time, however, we got there by different means. Four known letters on the second try, but only one in the correct position. The correct answer was the only one that I could think of at that point.


----------



## Patri

Three! With zero correct the first try. Took a while.


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Apparently I have hitched my wagon to @Rolltydr . Second day in a roll with an identical score (three). This time, however, we got there by different means. Four known letters on the second try, but only one in the correct position. The correct answer was the only one that I could think of at that point.


Be careful. That train often derails!


----------



## dsmrp

"Roger" said:


> Apparently I have hitched my wagon to @Rolltydr . Second day in a roll with an identical score (three). This time, however, we got there by different means. Four known letters on the second try, but only one in the correct position. The correct answer was the only one that I could think of at that point.


I was in same place on my 2nd guess: 4 known letters with last position correct. Still took me 4 tries. I was so sure my 3rd guess was right....

Wordle 341 4/6


----------



## clifffaith

Wow! A worthy opponent! Struck out on first word, then got 4 in the wrong spot on my second try. And every word I came up with after that placed a letter in a spot already deemed incorrect. I played and played in my mind, finally using a new word with all new letters and striking out completely again. Then I used a word I knew already had a bad letter, and that gave me three letters in the correct spot, and the fourth letter had only one viable spot, giving me four in the correct position and finally being able to get the word on my sixth try.


----------



## bizaro86

Patri said:


> Tell me tomorrow!  My brain can't handle this.



The four first letters I could think of were C V P and T.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me all six today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two hot guesses today and I hit it in three.





Getting two greens on guess 1 is a good start.  

For guess 2 I ignored the two greens from guess 1, and just focused on finding some more letters.  I found two more letters, and when I tried working with those letter, I came up with two possible words- there may have been more possibilities. But, I had lots of remaining guesses., so I decided to try to solve instead of investigating further.  I picked one of those words, and I hit the correct one.


----------



## Patri

bizaro86 said:


> The four first letters I could think of were C V P and T.


Ohhhh. I never considered the T, since it didn’t rhyme. But just as well. Thanks!


----------



## Rolltydr

My second guess narrowed down the options considerably. It was pretty easy from there.


----------



## tombanjo

Strange word, but it fit the places my known letters were. I’ll take the 4 as lucky.
Wordle 342 4/6


----------



## Patri

Three. Kind of easy today.


----------



## "Roger"

Second try. My opening word really limited what I could do on the second entry. Luck.


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me.
I sometimes use my 2nd guess as my first. 
If I had, could have gotten it in 2.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte




----------



## Zac495

Wordle 342 3/6



Why doesn’t it show up?


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## tombanjo

I'd like to thank luck for believing in me and being there for me on this day. 




Wordle 343 3/6


----------



## Patri

I was four. Good enough.


----------



## Rolltydr

I salute you for getting this one in 3. I was completely lost. It’s difficult to get 3 letters in the wrong positions on 3 consecutive tries!


----------



## "Roger"

Let the good times roll. Second day in a row in two. Again, my opening word had enough letters (four, one of which was correctly placed) that coming up with anything for the second choice was hard. It left nothing but the correct answer that I could think of.


----------



## clifffaith

After three tries I had the first three letters. My fourth try was a throwaway word to try four new letters. That gave me one more letter to play with in the 4th or 5th position, so I got it in five tries.


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me. Had best 1st word ever: 2 correct letter positions and a 3rd letter. Still there were 3 possible words ending in the last 3 letters. The English language is unusual.


----------



## Rolltydr

After the careless mistake of leaving a letter in the incorrect position on my second try, it took me three more attempts.


----------



## tombanjo

me o my o - 




Wordle 344 4/6


----------



## Patri

4. The way my letters lined up, I thought it was going to be a musical instrument on 3. Imagine my shock and I had to reorient myself.


----------



## "Roger"

3. One letter out of position on the first try. Then my recent charmed life took over. I had the first, second, and fourth letter correct on my second try. At that point, all I could think of was the correct answer.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> 4. The way my letters lined up, I thought it was going to be a musical instrument on 3. Imagine my shock and I had to reorient myself.


Been there, done that. Several times!


----------



## dsmrp

4 today. It was a tough one despite my count.  I was racking my brain for words containing the vowel(s) having no correct  consonants.


----------



## Zac495

dsmrp said:


> 3 for me. Had best 1st word ever: 2 correct letter positions and a 3rd letter. Still there were 3 possible words ending in the last 3 letters. The English language is unusual.


SAME! I wonder if we use the same first word.


----------



## bizaro86

dsmrp said:


> 4 today. It was a tough one despite my count.  I was racking my brain for words containing the vowel(s) having no correct  consonants.



This was me as well. Got in 4. Had no consonants but all the vowels (none in position) after 3. I had eliminated 10 common consonants though, so finding even a single word that worked (the answer) took me quite some time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

That green in the last position on the first guess was a tough one.  I had a hard time coming up with possibilities, so I started searching for other letters.  Finally I had enough letters in place, and enough letters eliminated, that I could finally see the answer.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five. I swear they have already used this word!


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four.  I had the three middle letters and had a tough time with that last letter.  You all know what I am talking about.


----------



## Rolltydr

I should have had it in 2, or 3 at most, but I was stubborn and thought no way that’s the word. Way!


----------



## tombanjo

After only two sips of coffee, this is a bit unexpected. I would have guessed I'd never get this one at all. 





Wordle 345 3/6


----------



## "Roger"

Third try. I thought that I had a great word for the second try, but it was wrong.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

With the two greens and the one yellow after the second try, there was only word I could think of that would work.


----------



## clifffaith

Got it in three, but I said out loud that it was probably wrong since so often I stop looking for a word as soon as I find the first one that fits. Worked out today!


----------



## dsmrp

Wow you all are good to get today's word in 3!  Considering that when unjumbling letters most people don't put  the type of the first letter, first. (edited)

4 for me today. Many more common words fit the letters I got, but we all know NYT words aren't going to be common 

Wordle 345 4/6





My 3rd guess used the first two letters and included a 3rd, but wrong.....


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took four for me today, four for Rick.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Wow you all are good to get today's word in 3!  Considering that when unjumbling letters most people don't look for the type of the first letter.
> 
> 4 for me today. Many more common words fit the letters I got, but we all know NYT words aren't going to be common
> 
> Wordle 345 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd guess used the first two letters and included a 3rd, but wrong.....


For some of us, today's word wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## dsmrp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> For some of us, today's word wasn't a problem at all.


I try to play in "hard mode" like without having the setting turned on. That is, putting all the found letters in each guess. I found that after the first guess, you can't change the setting back , if for example to fish for other letters. Have to finish the game to change the setting.


----------



## DeniseM




----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 345 3/6





Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

I had 2 possibilities on my 3rd try. one was a more common word but a less common letter, especially in that position. The other was a less common word but more common letter. Of course, I went with the wrong one. 4 for me today.


----------



## tombanjo

Not to lord it over anyone, but with 3 words gone and zero letters in the right place, I got it in five.
Wordle 346 5/6


----------



## "Roger"

My second try looked like Rolltydr's third try. I suspect that I had the same middle letter. Ended up getting it in three.


----------



## dsmrp

Rolltydr said:


> I had 2 possibilities on my 3rd try. one was a more common word but a less common letter, especially in that position. The other was a less common word but more common letter. Of course, I went with the wrong one. 4 for me today.
> 
> View attachment 56546


2 today! with luck and your post  thx
Got 2 letters , vowel & consonant, in wrong place on 1st guess.
When considering multiple possible words and vowel combos, I stumbled onto your 3rd try situation. Normally I would have chose what you did. So I chose the other


----------



## Rolltydr

dsmrp said:


> 2 today! with luck and your post  thx
> Got 2 letters , vowel & consonant, in wrong place on 1st guess.
> When considering multiple possible words and vowel combos, I stumbled onto your 3rd try situation. Normally I would have chose what you did. So I chose the other


I’m glad I could help but I was trying not to post a spoiler.


----------



## clifffaith

Rolltydr said:


> I’m glad I could help but I was trying not to post a spoiler.



I never read this thread until after I’ve done the puzzle for the day, and figured most people did the same.


----------



## bizaro86

clifffaith said:


> I never read this thread until after I’ve done the puzzle for the day, and figured most people did the same.



Same. I would say anyone who thought Roll's post was too big a spoiler probably shouldn't open the thread until they're done, as it was pretty oblique.


----------



## Patri

I agree. I think we should be more explicit on this thread. Instead of tiptoeing around our tries. No one should be on here until they are done. Share your starter words, correct letters, bum tries etc.


----------



## tombanjo

My poor old bones awake at 5:30 solving wordle in 4


Wordle 347 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 5. More coffee!


----------



## Patri

Six, but I have a good explanation. Starter word was Vowel. Why not? Make it a challenge. By 4, it was just a matter of the right first letter. They don’t all rhyme…


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Six, but I have a good explanation. Starter word was Vowel. Why not? Make it a challenge. By 4, it was just a matter of the right first letter. They don’t all rhyme…


I agree and that’s one word I haven’t tried. Thanks, Patri!


----------



## Zac495




----------



## "Roger"

Six. Close call. I had the last letters fairly quickly, but there were multiple possible first letters. Just had to keep trying and hope that I would hit the right one.


----------



## clifffaith

Patri said:


> I agree. I think we should be more explicit on this thread. Instead of tiptoeing around our tries. No one should be on here until they are done. Share your starter words, correct letters, bum tries etc.


 SPOILER BELOW



stARE (one of my usual starter words)
EARly (thought I’d get it in two, but nope)
CREAm (I always use the first word that pops into my brain, when I really should check for less often used letters that fit first)
CREAK

If the consensus is to remain more circumspect with our posts, let me know.


----------



## VacationForever

Got it on the fifth, it was a tough one for me today.


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> SPOILER BELOW
> If the consensus is to remain more circumspect with our posts, let me know.


LOL Faith. They are not the boss of me!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I go for vowels first. Hitting on two vowels in the first guess means I probably can forget about o and y .

"Stare" as a second guess puts the a and e from guess 1 in new positions, and tests for s, t, and r, which are three of the most common consonants.

"Recap" puts the r, e, and a in new positions, and tests for c and p, two more common consonants. 

"Creak" was a word that put the c, r, and e in new positions, with a good potential to actually be the correct answer. Actually "cream" would have been a "better" guess here because m is more common than k; I just didn't think of cream at the time.  Sometimes you get a bit lucky.


----------



## dioxide45

Perhaps spoilers should be enclosed in spoiler tags?



Spoiler



don't look at this


----------



## DeniseM

No spoilers, please.


----------



## Rolltydr

DeniseM said:


> No spoilers, please.


What if we started a separate thread for those who want to discuss the days’ puzzle after the fact. Or, those who simply don’t care? Something like ‘Wordle of the day discussion! Don’t come here if you haven’t played yet!’


----------



## bjones9942

I think the spoiler tags would be a great solution along with public shaming of people who don't use them   Lol.


----------



## dioxide45

bjones9942 said:


> I think the spoiler tags would be a great solution along with public shaming of people who don't use them   Lol.


Yes, all discussion of the actual answer can be contained inside Spoiler tags. They work like this;



		Code:
	

[SPOILER]
Put the stuff here you want to hide behind a button.
[/SPOILER]


----------



## clifffaith

Spoiler



test


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> test



It works!


----------



## dsmrp

Personally I don't prefer spoilers tags because one missed tag or typo, and your hidden content won't be hidden. But I guess it's the best compromise because some people seem to need to post their answers.

It'd be more courteous for all those playing to post your answers at least a day or more after the game-puzzle. That would allow the west coast people who are 3 hours behind the early morning east coast people, more time to get to the day's game. Not everyone can do the game first thing in the morning.

A while ago, the answer to the previous day's puzzle was posted which drew a spoiler protest comment from someone who hadn't played that day's game yet. Daily newspaper games used to post answers in the next day's edition.  So I suggest a 1 day's delay with the spoiler tags in case anyone has a subscription and is running a day or two behind on their game.



Rolltydr said:


> What if we started a separate thread for those who want to discuss the days’ puzzle after the fact. Or, those who simply don’t care? Something like ‘Wordle of the day discussion! Don’t come here if you haven’t played yet!’



A new thread for "Wordle Answers" sounds like a good replacement for this thread. I think this one will fade away if a new one is started.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Personally I don't prefer spoilers tags because one missed tag or typo, and your hidden content won't be hidden. But I guess it's the best compromise because some people seem to need to post their answers


If you mess up the tags it will be obvious when you see your response after you post.  You can then edit your post to fix the tags. Or you can use "Preview" to check your reply before you post.

took me five today.  I thought I had it in four.


Spoiler






I thought I had it at "smoky". Alas.


----------



## tombanjo

A rather ostentatious display of good luck. Getting the last letter right on the first go was key. 





Wordle 348 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me. For those who haven’t played yet,

And for those who have.


Spoiler







I love using the spoiler tag. I hope that‘s okay with everyone. Seems like a good compromise.


----------



## Patri

Why is anyone coming on here if you haven’t done the puzzle? Trying to get clues? Do you own solving!
I bombed today. Had the one true vowel immediately, and then didn’t take the time to really analyze the other. I know we’ve been warned Wordle doesn’t do plurals, but I added the S anyway. (There is your clue, folks).


----------



## Zac495

It was like this one was waiting for me - started with my usual word.


----------



## Zac495

Patri said:


> I agree. I think we should be more explicit on this thread. Instead of tiptoeing around our tries. No one should be on here until they are done. Share your starter words, correct letters, bum tries etc.


I agree. I think it's interesting to read how people are solving. But I was chastised once (politely as Tuggers are) not to reveal anything. I always do Wordle at night and post in the am when I remember to save it.  I wouldn't read the thread  before solving. There's actually a website Worldle Hints that would help more than this thread if one wanted to cheat. 

I used it once when I was on try 6 and really puzzled. I didn't  look at the answer, but I took the hints and got it on 6.  Not a proud moment, but at least I got it.


----------



## Patri

Hey Billy, since you started this thread, you should set the rules.


----------



## "Roger"

It took me four today. I had the second letter correct on the opening try, but by the end of the second try, that was the only letter I had. With eight fairly common letters eliminated and not too much choice for the first letter, I was very limited in what I could put in for my third choice. That had all correct letters except for the last one.

As far as spoilers, I thought people had been pretty guarded in their statements. I myself never open this thread until I have actually done the puzzle. That doesn't seem like it would be that hard for anyone to do if they are that worried about spoilers.


----------



## clifffaith

I avoid this thread like the plague until I’ve done the puzzle. I need to figure out how to post the pretty colored boxes.



Spoiler



Stare — a regular first word
SYnOd — synod came up on Wordplay a few months ago; I keep waiting for it to show up here!
SOggY — thought this would be a worthy word, but not today
SHOWY


----------



## bizaro86

Five for me as well today. 3 tries in a row on the last letter



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Patri said:


> I agree. I think we should be more explicit on this thread. Instead of tiptoeing around our tries. No one should be on here until they are done. Share your starter words, correct letters, bum tries etc.





clifffaith said:


> SPOILER BELOW
> ...
> If the consensus is to remain more circumspect with our posts, let me know.





Patri said:


> LOL Faith. They are not the boss of me!





Patri said:


> Why is anyone coming on here if you haven’t done the puzzle? Trying to get clues? Do you own solving!
> I bombed today. Had the one true vowel immediately, and then didn’t take t byhe time to really analyze the other. I know we’ve been warned Wordle doesn’t do plurals, but I added the S anyway. (There is your clue, folks).


@Patri, since you reiterated about *when* people should read this thread, I have to say that's just as 'bossy' as you being told what you or anyone else should post ( political excepted). You sound offended that anyone should gain from reading this thread. It's only a game.  

I usually do the puzzles before posting. But lately because others' posts have been coming earlier and my brain is not yet awake enough in the morning,  I just read to get a feel for average number of guesses for the day, or if a lucky streak continues. I don't think I get the word any faster. Often I take more guesses on average ,(4-5) than most of you.
In fact I'd rather not read of others' starter words because then I'd be tempted to use them too.

Btw on today's puzzle, I got it in 3, before posting this.
Wordle 348 3/6


----------



## clifffaith

Spoiler









It took me longer to figure out how to do a screen shot (hint, ignore Google words and look at the diagram for the correct buttons to push) than to do the puzzle. Between Wordle, the proper use of the spoiler code, and figuring out the screen shot my brain has gotten quite the workout this morning.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> I need to figure out how to post the pretty colored boxes.


I use the Snipping Tool on my PC.  In fact, I snip so often I keep a link to the snipping tool on the task bar at the bottom of my monitor.  

After I do the snip, I just paste the snip into the message - you would put it between the spoiler tags.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> It took me longer to figure out how to do a screen shot (hint, ignore Google words and look at the diagram for the correct buttons to push) than to do the puzzle. Between Wordle, the proper use of the spoiler code, and figuring out the screen shot my brain has gotten quite the workout this morning.


Your second choice is a great word.  I'll remember it.


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Your second choice is a great word.  I'll remember it.



I was down to my last chance on a Wordplay and somewhere in the recesses of my mind I thought maybe SYNOD was a word. I honestly expected it to be rejected and was surprised when it solved the puzzle that day.


----------



## Patri

dsmrp said:


> You sound offended that anyone should gain from reading this thread. It's only a game.


Not at all. And that is the point. It is only a game. Why should we talk in code on how we solved the puzzle? I can’t decipher what anyone else did through their explanations that aren’t really clear unless we can see the puzzle or read the words they tried. The spoiler alert is a nice feature.


----------



## DeniseM

Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Patri said:


> The spoiler alert is a nice feature.


Definitely.  I didn't realize that spoiler tags were a thing until the dioxide45 post. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## clifffaith

DeniseM said:


> View attachment 56821
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56823


That is an impressive leap from #2 to #3!!


----------



## tombanjo

it's just something I am going through when I get three two days in a row.




Wordle 349 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I started off slow but closed fast this morning.




Spoiler



Music is something I love so I started with it this morning. It didn’t get me very much.
I wanted to see if the S was in the first position and work on consonants instead of vowels so Short popped into my head and I went with it. It gave me the H in the second position which was very helpful, greatly narrowing the choices for the first letter to P, G and W. My vowels were down to E and A. Phase came to me pretty quickly and voila! Ooh, there’s another good 5 letter word!


----------



## Patri

I don’t know how to do spoiler on my ipad, but my first word had two letters in the right place. Second try had all five letters, third was just rearranging. Can you figure out the alternate word?


----------



## "Roger"

Spoiler



Mostly just trying out how the spoiler works.  Thanks dioxide45, great feature. 

As far as the puzzle went, it took me four tries. I had the two vowels on my opening word, but in the wrong position. In some ways, having the two vowels made finding the solution more difficult because I had only eliminated three common letters with my first word. My second word put one of the vowels in the correct position, but added no more correct letters.  Six common letters eliminated, but still many more. I have said this in the past. In some ways you are best off getting nothing right at the beginning in that you quickly eliminate lots of common letters leaving you with fewer choices as you move forward.


----------



## marmite

Hopefully the rest of my day goes like this.


----------



## clifffaith

Hah! Got it in two and lightening fast today!


----------



## dsmrp

I always forget certain consonant combos as was in today's puzzle. 3 for me today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler






At the third word i suspected it was either chase or phase, but I thought there might be others I hadn't thought of.  So I used chasm so that I could test another letter.  Reflecting, that was a bad idea since there is no way that m could fit any solution. Didn't affect the outcome, as I then would have used chase as my third entry, and still would have arrived at phase in guess 4.



Here's another daily challenge.





						WordPlay Challenge From Happy Alligator
					

You've been challenged by Happy Alligator to play the challenge Learning Obscurely!




					wordplay.com


----------



## Rolltydr

Four today.




Spoiler



I just went with a random word to start, as I usually do. I hit the R in the correct position and also a T that was not. I wanted to see if the T was in the first position with my second guess and knock out a few more letters. With my third word, I wanted to find the vowel(s). I found the  O by process of elimination and also got the T in the correct position. So, I had the ROT and just had to identify the first and last letters. I started looking at options and froth seemed like a logical choice. More coffee, please.


----------



## tombanjo

I'll celebrate this near disaster with a well poured draft beer. I was all in a lather as we approached a last guess.




Wordle 350 6/6


----------



## Patri

I’m impressed with you twos. Four for me.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me. I suspected the vowel(s) for today, but didn't get the consonants fast enough


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today. I’ve been very happy starting with one of my favorite words all week.



Spoiler



STARE


----------



## "Roger"

Visual evidence in the spoiler...


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

"Roger" said:


> Visual evidence in the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56958


Braggart.


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Visual evidence in the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56958


Very Good!


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Visual evidence in the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56958


I do have to ask, did you come here first before playing?


----------



## "Roger"

Rolltydr said:


> I do have to ask, did you come here first before playing?


No I did not. I never do. I'll explain my thinking in the new spoiler



Spoiler



"Their" is one of the starter words that I often use. All my starter words have two vowels and a "T."  In this case, looking at the results from the first line, I thought it fairly likely (not certain, fairly likely) that the word ended with a "th." The "r" could have gone a couple of places, but I thought the most likely spot was the second one with a letter in front of it (and only a few letters would work). Now I need a vowel to put in the third spot. It couldn't be an "e" or an "i" Again, not a sure thing, but it seemed like it would most likely be an "a" or an "o." From there, I got the right word.

Looking back at this explanation, why didn't I try the word "wrath"?  To be honest, I didn't even think of it, otherwise I might have made it my second word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Wordle 350 4/6





Approach similar to Roger, but it took me longer to get there. Details in spoiler.


Spoiler







After the second guess I knew that the only vowel was o, in the third position.  Everything else was consonants. The third guess was a search for consonants. Sport is a word to search for consonants.  (If the single o had been in position 2 or 4, I would have used ports or strop instead of sport.)

After the third guess, given the letters I had eliminated, I concluded the word did not start with "tr", and it also couldn't end with "tr", So that meant that either t or r needed to be in position 1 or 2.  Nothing worked if the word ended in r, so r had to be the letter in one first two positions.   In turn, that meant t had to be in the 4th spot, and h was about the only letter that could follow t that hadn't been eliminated.  Turning to the beginning of the word, r didn't work in the first position, so that led me to "_roth".  So it was either "froth" or "broth".  I went with "froth".


----------



## marmite

Dumb luck for my first word having so many of the letters. I used to only rotate through a few words for my first word, now I randomly pick a new word each day.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler






After the second guess, I couldn't think of a word that had an e in both positions 2 and 5, and I couldn't see any way to put a y into the word.  So I concluded the word started with "de" followed by three consonants. With the remaining letters, the only word I could think of was "depth", and it took me some studying to come up with that.


----------



## tombanjo

It didn't take a real lot of knowledge to get this, but a fair amount of guesses





Wordle 351 4/6


----------



## Patri

Four as well. I did have to think hard when it was clear there was only one vowel.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Sheesh! 
Took me all 6 today. I couldn’t do a spoiler if I tried.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and it was very easy for me.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler






I will use letters that have already been rejected like the O in DEPOT when I’m trying to get known letters into the correct position.


----------



## Rolltydr

VacationForever said:


> Three today and it was very easy for me.


I’ll quote you from yesterday, “Braggart”.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.  
Anyone do the daily Jumble?  It's in a lot of newspapers.
Today's word would be easy to unjumble.

Searching for words that fit previous Wordle games, I thought of a few words
that would make good Wordle ones.  Palindrome words such as
"civic", I think would be challenging since you might not expect 2x2 
of the same letters to be present.  Can you think of other 5 letter palindromes?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Also three for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23

dsmrp said:


> 4 for me.
> Anyone do the daily Jumble?  It's in a lot of newspapers.
> Today's word would be easy to unjumble.
> 
> Searching for words that fit previous Wordle games, I thought of a few words
> that would make good Wordle ones.  Palindrome words such as
> "civic", I think would be challenging since you might not expect 2x2
> of the same letters to be present.  Can you think of other 5 letter palindromes?


Good point.  Palindromes would be a challenge.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> 4 for me.
> Anyone do the daily Jumble?  It's in a lot of newspapers.
> Today's word would be easy to unjumble.
> 
> Searching for words that fit previous Wordle games, I thought of a few words
> that would make good Wordle ones.  Palindrome words such as
> "civic", I think would be challenging since you might not expect 2x2
> of the same letters to be present.  Can you think of other 5 letter palindromes?


Not a palindrome, but "jazzy" would probably be pretty tough. Other tough ones might be "queue", "wryly", "gypsy".   I think "paean" and "axiom" and "axion" would also be tough.

Words ending in "atch" are tough unless you hit on the "atch" pattern early. If you don't hit that by your third turn, there are lots of possibilities. 

Words with a "oo" combination can also be tough, because there are so many possibilities.  There's a high probability that you will get a green "o" pretty soon, and you will start building words by surrounding that "o" with consonants.  So you'll burn through guesses.  And once you catch on that there's a double "o", you may have too many remaining options.


----------



## mentalbreak

Two thoughts:
1) this is addictive. Many nights I find myself reading much later just waiting for a new wordle.
2) please put your spoilers behind the spoiler screen.


----------



## tombanjo

Alas, it is still dark outside. My despair at not solving this, is abundant





Wordle 352 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me 5 tries but I actually feel pretty good about that.



Spoiler



I went for vowels and most used consonants with ROUTE as my first guess. Getting only the O in the wrong position, I went with CHAOS to try and build on the O but all I did was get it in the correct 4th position. That made me think the last letter was an N. ONION came to mind but I didn’t want to use the double double word. I kept trying to think of other words but kept coming back to onion. I decided to go with it and hit another O and thought it very likely the O’s were consecutive. I almost immediately went with BLOOM instead of broom. That gave me the last 4 in order and GLOOM was the only option left.


----------



## clifffaith

OMG! Got it in five, but I easily spent 20 minutes trying to progress from word four (where I had the second and third position correct) using the letters I had left.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Fourth try. This was tough. After two entries, I only had one misplaced letter (on my second entry). Like clifffaith, I had trouble even coming up with words given that I had eliminated nine common letters.


----------



## "Roger"

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not a palindrome, but "jazzy" would probably be pretty tough. Other tough ones might be "queue", "wryly", "gypsy".   I think "paean" and "axiom" and "axion" would also be tough.


Likewise, not palindrones , but what could be really tough are words that have the same letter three times: tepee, poppy, etc. The last two days, I came close to trying one of these words in desperation. The problem is that if you are wrong - and I would have been - you have really wasted a turn by not entering anything but one new letter.


----------



## bizaro86

Spoiler









4 for me today - the two letters I got in the right place on my first guess were very helpful - that is a fairly hard word imo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler



Double o words can be tough because of all the possibilities. My third guess was just to look for consonants to limit the options, but in retrospect I think I should have used a word that had L in new position.






By the way, spoiler tags don't need to be typed in by hand.  They can be generated from the "Insert" drop down menu when creating a post.


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 57159
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Double o words can be tough because of all the possibilities. My third guess was just to look for consonants to limit the options, but in retrospect I think I should have used a word that had L in new position.
> View attachment 57162
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, spoiler tags don't need to be typed in by hand.  They can be generated from the "Insert" drop down menu when creating a post.
> 
> View attachment 57164


Well heck, thanks for that!


----------



## VacationForever

Got it on 5 today. Phew!


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 352 4/6






Dave


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> By the way, spoiler tags don't need to be typed in by hand.  They can be generated from the "Insert" drop down menu when creating a post.
> View attachment 57164


My iPad doesn’t allow that. Darn.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri, I use an iPad and I can use the dropdown for the spoiler tag. Are you not seeing the task bar at the top of the message box Like in the photo below?


----------



## dsmrp

Really lucky today to get it in 3!
Had a good 2nd guess.


Spoiler



I was going to use 'groom' for 2nd try, 
but went with 'growl' to get in another consonant. So it was a choice between
'globe' and 'gloom'


----------



## Rolltydr

dsmrp said:


> Really lucky today to get it in 3!
> Had a good 2nd guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use 'groom' for 2nd try,
> but went with 'growl' to get in another consonant. So it was a choice between
> 'globe' and 'gloom'
> 
> View attachment 57225


Actually, I like your first 2 words. I’ll have to keep those in mind.


----------



## tombanjo

Emotion overcomes me as I managed to get this in three.

A great number of possibilities entered my mind, but one was right. 



Wordle 353 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me also.



Spoiler



I’m really not much of a STEAK guy and it did nothing for me today. A tip of the cap to @clifffaith for DOILY. I had never used the word but she did a couple days ago and it was a very good one in this situation. After identifying the L, O and D, only 2 words came immediately to mind with the letter options I had remaining, blood and FLOOD. I chose correctly.


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me today. I thought I had it on the fourth try but had the wrong first letter.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler






After the second guess I figured there was a second "o" in the word, possibly in the second position, but most likely in position 3, creating a "oo" combination. Looking at the consonants available, brood looked like a good choice. Alas, but then flood seemed to be the only other option.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me, with my first and third try giving me no letters at all.


Spoiler



I should have been able to get it after doily, but figured there was a second vowel that had to be a U.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.  It was a choice of 2 words on my 3rd try, and so odds caught up with me, and I chose "poorly"   
I see @Rolltydr "chose wisely".


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Perfect symmetry! 





Spoiler


----------



## DeniseM

Spoiler


----------



## Zac495

Wordle 353 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four this morning.



Spoiler



Why not start out with the root word of SPOILer? It got me the I in the correct position. Staying on the that track, I next went with ACRID and it got me two more letters, A and R. I thought I saw a TRAIN coming but, alas, it was not to be. That only left one possibility, and one of my best TRAITs is recognizing the obvious.


----------



## "Roger"

Second day in a row, five tries. I have had good runs before, but the law of averages is apparently catching up with me.


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Patri, I use an iPad and I can use the dropdown for the spoiler tag. Are you not seeing the task bar at the top of the message box Like in the photo below?
> View attachment 57223


Yes, but the entire bar is muted. It doesn’t react to tapping any action. Maybe it is my browser.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Yes, but the entire bar is muted. It doesn’t react to tapping any action. Maybe it is my browser.


Hmmm. It could be but I don’t know what to look for. I use Safari on an iPad Air 4th generation. Hopefully, someone else can respond and help you get it fixed.


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

It must be genetic, I can guess so many words that aren’t it before I get it in 5


Wordle 354 5/6


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me...could have had it in 2 in a couple of ways (sigh)...



Spoiler



I chose the most uncommon word of the 3
( + trail) for 2nd guess, but was wrong again  
One of my starter words is 'train',
and I mixed it up today to start with stain instead.


----------



## bizaro86

clifffaith said:


> Three for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57329


That was nice jump to solve on 3.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five for me. Usually after a guess such as my second, where there are three are more solutions, I use a test word to eliminate or identify missing letters.  This time I just decided to guess and it cost me,


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

An inauspicious start left me wide of the mark, but managed to wrap it up in 5





Wordle 355 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Too many choices for that last letter. Took me 5 today.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. A fun one.


----------



## "Roger"

Very much like Rolltydr, I was close early on, but too many choices to finish it off. Third day in a row, it took me five.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me too. I started off with an uncommon word just to test the vowel combo.


Spoiler


----------



## bizaro86

Spoiler









Took me 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five for me today.


Spoiler






After the second guess I know that i was the only vowel and that it could not be in position 3.  So there were three options: 

a word with only one i, in position 2 and an r somewhere.  such as birch.
a word with only one i, in position 4, and an r somewhere, such as strip or scrip.
a word two i's, in positions 2 and 4, such as limit
I decided #1 was most likely, and I tried "birch".  That narrowed things down greatly, since the only letter that could be in position 4 was "t", meaning the word ended had to be "_irth".  The remaining options were firth, girth, and mirth.  My fourth guess, "flame" identified which of those three  Since "f" and "m" came up blank, the word had to be girth.


----------



## Rolltydr

A hard one for me today. I got the same 3 letters in the wrong positions my first 3 tries. That’s hard to do!




Spoiler



I have no idea why INLET popped into my head but I went with it and felt good about getting 3 letters, I, E, T, albeit in the wrong positions. I started to go with trite but decided against the double letters this early and went with TRIBE instead. Same 3 letters in different, but still wrong positions. Moving on, let’s see if E is in the first position and I came up with ETHIC. I can’t believe this. All 3 letters are still in the wrong position. I hesitate to use a plural as I remember someone up the thread stating they didn’t remember any being used. But, I’m running out of options and I think the IET have to be in the middle and I have to figure out the first and last letter. Also, I need to lose some weight so DIETS seemed like a good choice. Finally, the 3 letters in the right positions. PIETY! At this point, I was a little peeved at myself because pious is one of my favorite starter words. I guess I shouldn’t be feeling too pious today!


----------



## tombanjo

I am truly blessed to get this in 4. 


Wordle 356 4/6


----------



## clifffaith

Three today. Took quite a bit of finagling to get it. I much prefer Wordplay’s ability to type a random letter into the middle of the word to help with moving letters around, rather than all letters having to type left to right requiring the use of an X as a placeholder.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Not super, but after a couple of days with five, I'll take it.



Spoiler


----------



## bizaro86

Six today for me. I was pretty concerned after 4...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three for me today. Some luck involving the consonants eliminated in the first two guesses.






Spoiler



After the second guess, I couldn't find any word starting wih "ei" that didn't use one the already eliminated consonants. 

So, I figured e had to be in position 3, giving me "-ie--".  With s, d, n, and g eliminated, I could not find a word that fit that pattern using only consonants.  So I figured I was missing an o or a y; o  didn't work at all, but y fit nicely in position 5.

Now I'm hunting on "-ie-y". Seeing that I figured "piety" was a good guess,


----------



## dsmrp

Miraculously got it in 3, with only 2 known letters. I could only think of one word ending in the last 3 letters .


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Getting three letters in the right order on the first word made me think I could get it in two, but really laid an egg by taking 5





Wordle 357 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

tombanjo said:


> Getting three letters in the right order on the first word made me think I could get it in two, but really laid an egg by taking 5
> 
> View attachment 57694
> 
> Wordle 357 5/6


I see what you did there.


----------



## Rolltydr

Took all 6 for me! Good, but tough, word.



Spoiler



I tried to identify vowels with my first word, AUDIO. That never seems to work for me and only got the O in the wrong position. WROTE quickly got the O and E correct. CLONE did nothing bu eliminate 3 more letters. I thought it likely the 4th letter was an S but wasn’t sure yet so I went with SHOVE to see if S was a missing letter but also thinking it could very well be the word. I was half right. From there, I thought it had to be double O‘s and it was just a matter of identifying the right animal.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Rolltydr said:


> Took all 6 for me! Good, but tough, word.
> View attachment 57695
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to identify vowels with my first word, AUDIO. That never seems to work for me and only got the O in the wrong position. WROTE quickly got the O and E correct. CLONE did nothing bu eliminate 3 more letters. I thought it likely the 4th letter was an S but wasn’t sure yet so I went with SHOVE to see if S was a missing letter but also thinking it could very well be the word. I was half right. From there, I thought it had to be double O‘s and it was just a matter of identifying the right animal.
> View attachment 57696


It also took me six, and Rick had the same number of tries that I did.


----------



## clifffaith

All six today.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me today. I had similar reasoning as @Rolltydr at the end.



Spoiler



I thought it was goose or moose, but went with my favorite animal first  
I really liked my 3rd guess but it wasn't
'poised' to win.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. No letters correct on my opening word, them methodically going forward.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

dsmrp said:


> 5 for me today. I had similar reasoning as @Rolltydr at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was goose or moose, but went with my favorite animal first
> I really liked my 3rd guess but it wasn't
> 'poised' to win.
> View attachment 57701


Great minds?


----------



## DeniseM

Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I am on cloud nine after solving this in 3





Wordle 358 3/6


----------



## Eric B

Sometimes it's better to be lucky than to be good....

Wordle 358 2/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.



Spoiler



I felt I was on POINT this morning. I was a little FROSTed to find out I really wasn’t. Then the cream FLOATed to the top!


----------



## "Roger"

Four again. Wrong first letter on the third try. Luck runs both ways.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today, in spite of what I thought was a logical way to approach it.


Spoiler



On my third try I decided the O likely was right after the L. Then I came up with a number of words ending in -LOCK and also -LOWN. I chose CLOWN as my word figuring it could get me going on the -LOCK string of letters if the -LOWN string was wrong. Sadly that didn’t work today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Six for me.  After the third guess I knew the last four letters, but there were three options for the position 1.  Since I had three guesses left I went by process of elimination instead of using a test word.  Guesses 4 and 5 were the two incorrect answers. 



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Today I got it in 3, Rick got it in 2.  He just guessed that second word after getting two letters.


----------



## Patri

A couple of you beat me. TWO. All wrong first guess. Thought about the other vowels and put everything together right on the next try.


----------



## dsmrp

Almost forgot to do today's game, this being Sunday. 3 for me today. luckily I got the first letter on 2nd guess. 



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

I have been getting at 3 for the past 4 days, 3 again today.  I thought today was a fun word.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Best Wordle Start Words: The Ultimate Guide to Avoiding Failure










						Wordle Tips and Hints: The Best Start Words and More
					

How to use your six guesses most effectively.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 4 to start the week.



Spoiler



FLARE was the first word that popped into my head this morning and hit the R in the wrong position. I decided to identify any other vowels and went with PIOUS. An O in the wrong position. I wondered if their might be two of those O’s? Double O’s were used just a few days ago so I thought if there were indeed 2, they wouldn’t be consecutive so I tried MOTOR. My thinking was correct and I now had both O’s and the R in the right positions. From there it was pretty simple. DONOR was the first word I thought of that would work and I went with it.


----------



## Patri

This one was really hard for me. Figured out early it was only one vowel, but used a throwaway word to verify. Made it in five. Phew.


----------



## "Roger"

I seem to be stuck on four (which is not that bad a place to be).





Spoiler



My third word was poorly chosen in that I should have seen that the "D" could not have been the fouth letter.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.



Spoiler



Took me four tries to get the R in the right place.


----------



## mentalbreak

Dang, I cleared out my browsing history yesterday and lost all of my statistics. Time to restart my streak.


----------



## Rolltydr

mentalbreak said:


> Dang, I cleared out my browsing history yesterday and lost all of my statistics. Time to restart my streak.


Apparently, so did I.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler






Standard first guess.  If I don't hit any vowels on that first guess, I almost always use a second guess that includes two o's and a y.


----------



## dsmrp

I'm on a short roll of 3. 



Spoiler



I initially thought the word would have an  E and maybe an A, cause the past few days had Os. But was wrong


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Guess a country instead of a word:





__





						Worldle
					

Wordle game in the World




					worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## tombanjo

I was going to ask Vanna White to give me some letters as I was running out of ideas.


Wordle 359 5/6


----------



## DeniseM

Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

4 today.


----------



## bizaro86

Did it 5 minutes after midnight local time, got it in 2.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

bizaro86 said:


> got it in 2


same for me.

First time I've ever hit all of the letters on the first guess.  Just had to rearrange.



Spoiler



Decided to use a different first word this time.  I was tired of using ADIEU.

I wanted a word that contained at least three vowels - a, e, and either i or o.  Then the consonants needed to be from s, n, r, t, p, and l.  I came up with OATEN, probably because OATEN appears in the NYT xword puzzle often enough to stick in my mind. If had considered the letters more carefully, I might actually have plugged in ATONE instead.

A lucky day to break my opening word pattern.


----------



## Rolltydr

You guys are good! Took me 3.




Spoiler




Started with TRACE and hit 3 letters including the E in the last position. I tried BASTE, mainly to see if the T was in the 4th position. It wasn’t. It took a few minutes of thinking, and several sips of coffee after that, but I ATONEd for   my earlier errors.


----------



## tombanjo

For all my sins are washed away. I have redeemed myself with two


Wordle 360 2/6


----------



## "Roger"

I thought that I had a good shot at two given the limited choices of words after my opening word, but it took me three...



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I am impressed with all the two word wins! Took me three today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Took me 4 today.


----------



## dsmrp

Took me 3.  I ran thru a lot of words to find something that fit for my 3rd guess.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Got it in two. Another lucky first guess.



Spoiler



Again, just for variety, trying a different first word instead of ADIEU.  Yesterday I used OATEN, with good results, so today I decided to try something different.  sacrificing an A to have I, O, and E in the first guess.  Luckily, I hit on four of five, with a green I in position 3.


----------



## Rolltydr

4. That wasn’t even fair!




Spoiler



Great job, TR. I’m impressed!

CHOIR got me the O,I,R in the wrong positions. With ROILS, I was basically trying to see if R was in the first position and get at least one of the vowels in the correct position. I spent an inordinate amount of time between my second and third attempts trying to make something fit. I knew PRIOR wasn’t correct because an R couldn’t be in the last position but I finally went with it to see what it would get me in the other 3 positions.  I had tried a few words but had written off the O being in the last position. PRIMO never entered my mind until I saw the results from prior.


----------



## tombanjo

Had to be smokin some top level stuff to come up with these


Wordle 361 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four for me from starter word bawdy. At three there were two choices. Both were less common words. Yes, someone is smoking something.


----------



## "Roger"

Five...



Spoiler



With my starting word and the limited number of words that could use the two correct letters in their position , I thought that I might get this one quickly. As it turned out, I barely got it. To be honest, "primo" is not a word in my vocabulary.


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me too.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 again. I actually thought of the answer for my 2nd guess, but then thought, nah, that's too "slang", and went with a more conventional word.



Spoiler



For 2nd guess, I thought there might be a 2 consonant beginning to the word, and ran thru the combos. And with the O in potential last position, only word that fit was Primo. However I hadn't r/o the 'OI', so Moist covered it as well as more common consonants. Should have gone with my instinct this time...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> 3 again. I actually thought of the answer for my 2nd guess, but then thought, nah, that's too "slang", and went with a more conventional word.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For 2nd guess, I thought there might be a 2 consonant beginning to the word, and ran thru the combos. And with the O in potential last position, only word that fit was Primo. However I hadn't r/o the 'OI', so Moist covered it as well as more common consonants. Should have gone with my instinct this time...
> View attachment 58030


I think the logic on your second guess was very good.  In the universe of possible solutions after your first guess, your second word eliminated many more possibilities.  Had you put the answer in as  your second guess, and it was wrong (with the odds heavily stacked against you), you wouldn't have begun serious elimination until guess 3.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Wordle 361 6/6
































































































So frustrating today.


----------



## VacationForever

Took me 4 today and showed to my husband.  The first thing he said was "Is that even a word?" and then he said "I guess so."  I just looked it up, it is a real word for a different meaning from the slang which we know of.


----------



## bjones9942

My start word of 'STONE' got me the solution in 2 yesterday.  Four today, but it only took about 3 minutes.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three guesses today.



Spoiler



Continuing to use different starter words (i.e., something other than ADIEU, which I've been using since the start of this thread) to add some variety.  Today's starter was Louie - 4 vowels and one common consonant. My new word approach today was not nearly as successful as I was with OATEN on Tuesday (hits on all five letters, all out of position) and MOIRE yesterday (hits on four letters, with one letter, I, in position).

With a single out-of-position hit generated from LOUIE, I decided to continue the vowel search.  RAYON, guess 2, had A and Y, the two vowels not in LOUIE, tested a new location for O, and added two new consonants that occur frequently.  That was a good second guess, giving four of the five letters, with greens for ON at the end of the word. I figured the word needed to have A in position 1, because the only other option was position 3, and I couldn't think of any words that are xxAON.

So, if A is in position !, then R has to be in either position 2 or 3.  If R is in position 2, then the word might be ARGON. If R is in position 3, the word could be APRON.  I went with APRON, and that proved to be right.  If APRON didn't work, then ARGON would have been my next guess. [_later note: if R is in position 2, ARSON would also work. Didn't think of that at the time. If I had, I probably would have guessed ARSON or or used a word such as GRASP to identify the missing letter._]


----------



## tombanjo

A lucky start kept me clean and neat





Wordle 362 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me.



Spoiler



I opened with one of my favorite old starter words, AUDIO. I hit the A in the first position and also scored an O. AORTA seemed like a logical guess. The O was still in the wrong position but I got the R in the right place. So, unless the word ended in O, very unlikely I thought, it had to be in the 4th position. I tried ARROW to no avail. I was left with APRON. Good challenge for early in the morning.


----------



## pedro47

The Commander in Chief loved playing this game. LOL.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. It helps when they use a recognizable word (as opposed to yesterday). (I know, buck up. Quit your bitching.)



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me today.


----------



## Patri

Three as well, but I sure made it hard.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five, and I blame yesterday’s word on my fourth try even entering my mind.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

My short streak of 3 is over  
4 today. I wasn't as careful with my 3rd word, but fortunately it had a similar word structure.  I would have been mad at myself if my 3rd guess was really the answer and I didn't guess it.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Got it in 4 today and took less than a minute.


----------



## Patri

In two. Starter word brawl. Up late babysitting grandchildren. I want to go to bed!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



I like four vowel starter words.  Second guess puts the O in position 3. If the O is there, then there's a good chance it may be a one-vowel word.  GLOWS worked, and also put the L in a new position.  With the three greens on guess 2, I was ready to solve.


----------



## tombanjo

My little mind can’t conceive that no letters on first guess led to solving in three.
Wordle 363 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me, also.


Spoiler



OCEAN is one of my favorite places and starter words. Getting the N as the last letter and an O helped tremendously. BROWN narrowed it down to only one other option. BLOWN away!


----------



## "Roger"

Its pretty much a me too day... three



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

A poor showing at five.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

A lucky guess got it 3 for me, 
 after my 1st guess had zero letters.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three for me again.  Discussion in spoiler.



Spoiler



I've been trying different opening words, and I saw an article at CNET that suggested ROATE might be the optimal opening word.  So I decided to try it. 

My second guess was focused on on testing vowel locations, along with including a couple of common consonants. 

After guess 2 it seemed straightforward, since the word had to be in the form C__AO. And CACAO was the only word I could come up with that met that pattern.


----------



## tombanjo

Wordle 364 5/6










It was YESTERDAYS word, but says 364 in the stats !!!


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me and I’m very impressed by you guys that got it in 3!


Spoiler



I started with BEACH, another one of my favorite places and words. I got the A and C both out of position. Next I went with FACTS which seemed like a good guess and it did get the A and C in the correct positions. Hmm, could it be WACKY? Darn! I was really hoping that was it. Now, I’m looking to see if the last letter could be a vowel. I’d been thinking it was more likely a consonant. I tried MACRO and hit the O. It was easy from there but I believe CACAO is the first time I’ve seen double, double letters in the word. At least, it’s the first one I remember.


----------



## clifffaith

Happy to have solved in six today! I was scrambling right to the end.



Spoiler


----------



## CPNY

clifffaith said:


> Happy to have solved in six today! I was scrambling right to the end.


Same here! I couldn’t believe it. Got it in 5


----------



## "Roger"

Six for me. I thought that I had a good second word given what I started with and the letters eliminated. In the end, I was getting desperate for any word that would fit.



Spoiler



First time that I resorted to @T_R_Oglodyte's strategy of a throw away word just to find a new letter (line #5).


----------



## bizaro86

I used my usual two starting words and ended up with 3 letters, none in the right place. I quickly saw a word that I thought worked and used it for guess 3, not noticing that letter 3 was in a spot I had already eliminated. Oops! But that got me the actual letter 3, which combined with having letter 1 in the right place constrained it to only one word I could think of.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me, and four for Rick.


----------



## VacationForever

Six for me today and I was sweating bullets after 4.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Tough one today. Took me a long time.




Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Hardest one yet. Took me six. One of my guesses was fatso.


----------



## VacationForever

Patri said:


> Hardest one yet. Took me six. One of my guesses was fatso.


One of mine was wacko.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

PcflEZFlng said:


> Tough one today. Took me a long time.
> 
> View attachment 58337
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58338





Spoiler



Yeah - if I hadn't stumbled onto the "AO" ending I would have been at five or six.


----------



## bjones9942

I've attached a little excel file that can help narrow down your choices.  I only use it if I'm getting close to midnight and still can't figure it out.  It was written by Bill Jelen aka Mr. Excel.  While it uses macros, it doesn't do anything behind the scenes.  Excel might ask you if you want to allow it to run, and give you a security warning.  Depending on your settings, you may also have to enable macros.

Took me six today - and I live in México!  I should have guessed it earlier


----------



## clifffaith

Now I know “achoo” is a legitimate word!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  Came close to two, except I decided to eliminate more letters before attempting a guess. 



Spoiler



After the first guess I had my fingers on the keyboard to enter LOSER for my second guess.  But I held back, deciding that there were still too many possible words. I decided to use SHRED instead - testing for four new consonants and putting E in a new locations.


----------



## tombanjo

Nearly lost it at the end. Lots of possibilities with 3 letters in the correct place. 






Wordle 365 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.


Spoiler



Starting with CREAM identified the E and R but in the wrong positions. I felt like the ER as the last two letters was too easy so I went with RESIN as my second guess and I got the S in the correct position and basically guaranteed the word ended in ER. I thought of LOSER immediately but, c’mon man, it’s Father’s Day! That can’t be the word of the day. I kept searching for another word and I just couldn’t get one. I finally gave in and LOSER was, indeed, the word. I can only surmise that whoever created today’s Wordle has a terrible relationship with their dad. 

Happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there!


----------



## Patri

VacationForever said:


> One of mine was wacko.


I used that one too. I was desperate. Today is better. In three, even with making a mistake on try two.


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. It took me three tries to get the last letter as there were a number of possibilities.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Repeat of yesterday. Happy to have got it in six.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



Although the first guess looked bad (one out of position consonant and no vowels), it set up the second guess. In guess 2 it wasn't optimal to repeat the T in position 4, but UNITY scored all of the unguessed vowels, and used N, which is a frequent consonant.

After hitting four of five on guess 2, with a green N in position 2, there were few possible solutions.  If I all three of I, T, and U were after the N in position 2, the options had to be:

_NUIT
_NTUI
_NTIU
Based on this I tried INUIT, but to my great surprise WORDLE *rejected *INUIT as a word. So that didn't count as a guess, and it also meant that that the word had to start with IN. So the options were

INT_U
INTU_
IN_UT
INU_T
Among those options, INPUT looked like the only possible answer.




/SPOILER]


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me, also. But, it took a while!



Spoiler



I started with SAUCE which was a new starter word for me. Got the U out of position. I went with PROUD next mainly to see if the OU combination was in play but it wasn’t. It did get the U in the 4th position and also identified the P. Here, I spent an inordinate amount of time trying to identify words ending in UP. I was sure, with the letters I had already eliminated, that the P would be in the last position, but I couldn’t form any words. I finally forced myself to look at the possibility of T being in the last position and used X as a holder and INPUT became obvious. Another good word and a good challenge to shake off the cobwebs on a Monday morning.


----------



## "Roger"

Likewise three. (Glad I don't look at this thread until I have completed my own try. There would have been a lot of pressure on me to try make it in three if I had.)



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

I managed to pull it out in 3 today.
Could easily have gone to 4 or 5.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

5 for me today but it was not stressful.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

3 for me today



Spoiler



I went back to my old ADIEU standby to open.  SOAPY is what I usually use if the only hit with ADIEU is an out of position A.  SOAPY puts the A in a new position, picks up the last two vowels, and tests for two very common consonants.  

OA is a common enough letter combination that I wanted to keep them together in guess 3, which meant moving them to positions 3 and 4. GLOAT  was a lucky guess, It could as easily have been BLOAT or FLOAT.


----------



## tombanjo

Not to be smug, but three as well


Wordle 367 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

For the first time in a long time, 2 for me.


Spoiler



I had thought of a word last night that I wanted to use first but I couldn’t remember it. Sigh! For some reason STOIC popped into my head so I went with it. I got the O in the 3rd position and a T. After a little thought and based on the letters left, I thought it more likely the T was the last letter so I started looking for letter combinations to begin the word. GLOAT was the first one that came to mind. I think I’ll go back to bed now so I don‘t screw up the rest of the day.


----------



## Patri

A laggard, apparently. Four for me.


----------



## Passepartout

Today was wicked with all the rhymes. 4


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

A pathetic six for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## bizaro86

4 for me today, although it could have easily been 5 as guess 4 was one of two remaining words with 1 letter difference.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I went out on a limb with guess #2.



Spoiler



For my 3rd guess, I came up with 'thong', 
'gloat', 'float'. My husband likes to look at what I've gotten after a few guesses and come up with his own guesses. His were 'aloft' and 'float'.  I guess my own, and we see who was right.


----------



## bizaro86

dsmrp said:


> 4 for me. I went out on a limb with guess #2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For my 3rd guess, I came up with 'thong',
> 'gloat', 'float'. My husband likes to look at what I've gotten after a few guesses and come up with his own guesses. His were 'aloft' and 'float'.  I guess my own, and we see who was right.
> View attachment 58598



Great minds think alike.  My third guess was between the two words dsmrp's husband thought it was.


----------



## Patri

Four as well.


----------



## VacationForever

Four for me today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Five for me.  I could have sworn we had that word a few weeks ago.


----------



## DeniseM

Spoiler


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Four seems to be the magic number today with all the common letters.




Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

DeniseM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58627


Your third line and my fourth were identical!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two for me today.  Logic in spoiler.



Spoiler



With first guess I knew the word had a U, but not in position 3.  That meant there was most likely another vowel, which would be either A, U or Y.  I decided that a word with two Us or a U+Y was less likely than U+A.  And the word had to have an L in some position other than 1.

After puzzling this for about five minutes, AWFUL was the first word I could think of that:

put the U and L in different positions than guess 1.
Added an A to the word.
Only used common consonants.
So I tried AWFUL. I wasn't trying to solve.  I was just trying out existing letters in new locations, and introducing some common consonants that hadn't already been eliminated.  To my great surprise, AWFUL was correct..


----------



## tombanjo

I had a terrible time - cursed by two strange correct letters





Wordle 368 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me.


Spoiler



I decided to drive down to the beach to watch the sun rise this morning. It was beautiful and well worth the 20 minute drive. With that in mind, my starter word was OCEAN. Only got an out of position A. I wanted to see if an I was in the word and went with FLAIR. Much to my surprise, I now had F,L,A all out of position. Like TR above, I then spent 5 minutes, at least, trying to come up with words that had those 3 letters and a U as I felt it likely the AU combo was in play. After several minutes, and apparently, a brain fart, I went with FAULT not realizing the F could not be in the first position.  It wasn’t a total loss however as it did confirm the U. Now I had 4 letters all out of position. I contend that is extremely hard to do and one should get partial credit! From there, it became obvious pretty quickly that the word was AWFUL. Apropos!


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Two for me today.  Logic in spoiler.


My, my, you really get the brain cells going. Five for me.
I finally hit a button so now my iPad lets me do a spoiler. But when I tap share on Wordle, it goes to Clipboard. I don’t know where my Clipboard is, or how to get it over here.


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me. I was quickly running out of letters after my first two entries.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me. Probably spent twenty minutes trying to get from word four to five.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

clifffaith said:


> Five for me. Probably spent twenty minutes trying to get from word four to five.


I took a long time too trying to find any word that fit my 2 known letters in other positions.  3 for me.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Patri said:


> My, my, you really get the brain cells going. Five for me.
> I finally hit a button so now my iPad lets me do a spoiler. But when I tap share on Wordle, it goes to Clipboard. I don’t know where my Clipboard is, or how to get it over here.


Sharing doesn't show the words you played.

From Sharing, you could try to do a direct paste into this thread's reply window . I play on my Android phone, and pasting only showed some gray squares.

Instead now I take a screenshot of Wordle, and then crop & save image when my picture editing app starts automatically. It saves to my photo gallery, and I add pix as an image to my post between the spoiler tags.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Sharing doesn't show the words you played.
> 
> From Sharing, you could try to do a direct paste into this thread's reply window . I play on my Android phone, and pasting only showed some gray squares.
> 
> Instead now I take a screenshot of Wordle, and then crop & save image when my picture editing app starts automatically. It saves to my photo gallery, and add as an image to my post between the spoiler tags.


That's essentially what I do on my desktop computer.  I use the snipping tool to snip the solved puzzle, then paste the snip between the spoiler tags.

Another option, at least on a desktop or laptop computer, is click Share, then paste share into a text document.  That will show the letters. Then copy the puzzle out of the document, and paste it between the spoiler tags.  I use the snipping tool because it saves a step, and I have the snipping tool anchored in my task bar.


----------



## VacationForever

Today was a hard one.  On my 4th try, I turned it over to my husband who then solved it for me on the 5th try.


----------



## Patri

I’m getting closer to posting a spoiler.


----------



## Patri

Spoiler






 Whee. Now if I can just remember this tomorrow. The word is appropriate for the solution today, don’t you think?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me today. Guess 3 was critical.  As usual, logic in spoiler



Spoiler



For guess 1 I went back to ADIEU, my old standby.  That gave me an I in position 3. 

There are lots of words where the only vowel is I in position 3, so I decide to check out that pathway in lieu of testing for more vowels using a word such as CORNY. Guess 2 incorporates three common consonants, while also testing for xxING words.

Guess 2 yields an N in position 3. This is extremely helpful, as the word must likely ends in either INT or INK. But xxINI (BLINI) and xxINY (BRINY) are still possible.

At this point, possible words are PLINK, BLINK, CLINK, CHINK, BRINK, BOINK, BLINI, BRINY. Too many options to do process of elimination.  So guess 3 needs to test for most of those combinations. I go with CRAWL because everyone of those words except BOINK contains at least one consonant in CRAWL. So if CRAWL comes up empty, then BOINK looks like the word.  But if it's one of the other words, I'll get a hit that will narrow down the options.

Guess 3 returns R in position 2.  So the word  appears to be BRINK or BRINY.  I go with BRINK, and that happens to be correct.


----------



## tombanjo

From the edge of disaster, a result. I could use a drink after that !



Wordle 369 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me because there were too many options for that last letter.



Spoiler



I decided to look for vowels with my first 2 guesses today. I started with ARGUE and got the R in the 2nd position. Next, I tried BROIL not only to check the last 2 vowels but also to see if they were in combination. They weren’t but it almost guaranteed the I was in the 3rd position and gave B as the 1st letter. So, I start looking for words starting with BRI. The weather hasn’t been very BRISK lately but it seemed like a good word and I hit the K. Now, it’s a process of elimination. I tried BRICK, and in basketball terms, it was. But, fortunately at this point, I was on the BRINK of success!


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me today. Different issue from @Rolltydr as to which letter that was. In my case, I think I only had two possibilities (and, of course, I chose the wrong one on my first try.)



Spoiler


----------



## bizaro86

6 for me today. Yikes! 

@"Roger" you could have also had a 'Y' in that spot


----------



## clifffaith

Very happy to get out of my string of five and six word solutions. Four for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

2 today!!!
Never had 3 letters in correct position on 1st guess before.



Spoiler



I was going to use 'brine' as 1st guess, but decided to play safe and changed the B to a T. Somehow I thought today's word would have an I and E. 

Anyway for 2nd guess, came up with  drink, brink, bring and briny. I chose brink cause it would r/o the 'b' or the 'k'.  Didn't think of 'wring' as @clifffaith, or I might have gone with bring.


----------



## VacationForever

4 for me today.  I started at breakfast and was on line 2 when I had to head out.  Came back 4 hours later and got it on the 4th.


----------



## Patri

Trine is a word? Learn something new!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.



Spoiler



After checking vowels, I usually like to check S, T, and R promptly.  So this lead me to to SPITE, which checked S and T, as well as trying E in a new location. 

SMITE was an easy choice after guess 2.


----------



## tombanjo

I smile gently as wordle is vanquished in 4


Wordle 370 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me 5 this morning.



Spoiler



I started with BATHE for no apparent reason. I got the E in the last position and a T. I wanted to see if the T was in the 4th position and also check a couple more vowels with ROUTE. It confirmed the T and eliminated the other letters. With the other vowels eliminated, I thought the third letter had to be an I and I tried ELITE. Nothing. Next SPITE got the S and I believe SMITE was the other option at that point so I nailed it.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. It took me four tries with the last three letters correct. Lots of possibilities.

Like @Patri I did not know that Trine was a word.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today. My third word was a random throw away word using none of the good letters found so far in order to both introduce some new options and narrow the choices left.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four today.


----------



## bizaro86

Spoiler



Three for me today. Three consonants in the first guess left me looking for homes for two of them and a vowel. After SMITE put the M, T, and E in position I only needed the last vowel


----------



## VacationForever

Took me 5 today.  I got 4 in the right positions on line 3, then it took another 2 guesses to replace that single letter.  Not a common word for me.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.
I have never heard this word used in the present tense. More commonly in the past progressive ( I'm trying to learn Spanish,  & grammar )  And not in my verbal vocabulary either.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four today.  Description in spoiler



Spoiler



Guess 1 is a standard opener for me. I get A, D and E, all out of positions.

READS, guess 2, checks new locations for A, D, and E, as well as testing for R and S, two of most common consonants. Guess 2 gives me E, A, and D, in position. With EAD occupying positions 2-4, the only letters that could possibly follow D are S and Y.

But I already eliminated S, so the word must be xEADY.  If that's correct, the possibilities are BEADY, READY, and HEADY.  So, guess 3 is BIRCH, because that will suss out the missing letter.  Or, if BIRCH comes back empty, I'll know I'm on the wrong path.

BIRCH gives me a hit on B, so the word must be BEADY. 

_[when you do Wordle just before going to bed, you miss somethings.  Such as, I had already eliminated R with READS, so only HEADY and BEADY were options.  So, instead of  doing BIRCH, I should have just guessed one of the two options.}_


----------



## tombanjo

My little eye spotted it at the very, very end.


Wordle 371 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

5 for me



Spoiler



I went ROGUE but it didn’t help much, getting only an out of position E. With the O and U out of play, I went for the A next with CLEAN. I was right but both are still out of position. FEAST got them in the correct positions and I had eliminated quite a few common consonants. With the letters I had remaining, I thought there was a strong possibility the word ended in DY so I tried HEADY and it proved my hunch. Now, BEADY was now the only remaining option.


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me. Okay, but can't say that I am on a hot streak.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

2 for me today.  First line which is what I use always, I got 4 correct letters in their right locations.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five today.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> Took me five today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58893


Kudos.  Although it took you five, I think your logic and approach was totally sound.  You progressively worked to winnow down the possibilities, until by guess 5 there was only one answer.

Sometimes it just takes more guesses, and by hewing to a logical approach, as you did, you greatly increase the odds of arriving at solution within six guesses.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  As usual, logic in spoiler.



Spoiler



Guess 1 was a standard opening, and guess 2 was a standard guess when that Guess 1 opener yields only an out of position U.

After Guess 2 I decided it was most likely that the word was in the form _US_Y. Not a given, because a word such as USURY would also work, but I'm going with the odds.  S, T, and R are the three consonants I like to investigate first, because they are the most common, and RUSTY gave me US in a new position, as well as adding R and T in open locations.  RUSTY also gave me a direct test of the _USTY root. If RUSTY didn't work , but the _USTY form was correct, then my next guess would have been a word such as BUGLE, which would allow me to test of three of those possible answers (BUSTY, GUSTY, and LUSTY).

RUSTY, though, turned out to be correct.


----------



## tombanjo

I must not be playing enough, on three I had 4 letters, but none in the right place


Wordle 372 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.



Spoiler



I started with CLOUD this morning because I’ve been sitting in my sunroom for about an hour drinking coffee and watching the clouds float by overhead. That got me an out of position U. I find myself often wanting to see if the out of position letter is at the beginning of the word and so I did that with USHER. It wasn’t but it did identify the S and R also out of position. So, now I had RUS and wanted to see if that letter combination started the word. I went with RUSTY and, game over.


----------



## "Roger"

Three also



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

My husband and I went to a concert last night, and did it together on a long shuttle ride back to parking. It was 5 past midnight when I took out my phone, so I missed Saturday's puzzle   
We got today's/Sunday's puzzle in 3.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me today. Couldn’t help but wonder if the word I often start with, but didn’t use today, would have got me there in three. I asked Cliff to start with it, but he took four too.



Spoiler



Cliff used STaRe, pRoUd, TURnS,RUSTY


----------



## VacationForever

Took me only 15 seconds today and 3 lines and I chuckled while doing it and my husband asked what it was about.  First line, first and last letter in the correct positions.  Second line, last 2 letters were right but in the wrong positions.  It left me with a single vowel which I had not tried but it was obvious.


----------



## VacationForever

Trying to figure out how to paste wordle outcome using spoiler... still testing...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me, also.


Spoiler



I have no idea why MISER popped into my brain this morning but I went with it and got the E ad R out of position. I tried to think of a word that would knock out the remaining 3 vowels and came up with ROUGE. If I had used route, I probably would have solved it in 3 but, if a frog had wings…I now had the R starting the word and O and E out of position. I didn’t know if it would allow RECON (short for reconnaissance) but tried it and it worked. Now, I had the RE in position and since the O couldn’t be in the 4th position, it almost certainly had to be the last letter. I just needed to fill in letters 3 and 4. It had to be RETRO.


----------



## tombanjo

Strangely, a rather new word. It is annoying have four second, and take 5 


Wordle 373 5/6


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Three letters, while all out of place, in my opening word got me off to a good start.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  Got 4 letter right again after 2.  I love my starter words.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. Got carried away with an outré word and clicked enter before I realized one letter had already been rejected.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

I remember reading about how to "hide" spoiler here but I could not find it.  Can one of you be so kind to list out the steps?  I found "spoiler" under "insert" tab but could not get it to work when I did a preview.  Thanks!


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 58968


What is “louie”, and why is it a good Scrabble and Wordle word? When I looked it up it said Louie was a form of Louis, and proper nouns aren’t allowed in either game. Ack! As I typed this I went back to see if I couldn’t find it used as lower case. Turns out to be a man on man sex act.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me, and I got 2 letters on 1st guess too!
My last 2 guesses same as Trog's.  


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

VacationForever said:


> I remember reading about how to "hide" spoiler here but I could not find it.  Can one of you be so kind to list out the steps?  I found "spoiler" under "insert" tab but could not get it to work when I did a preview.  Thanks!


Here's what I do after I select to insert spoiler:
1. Click Continue to omit entering text for spoiler title.
2. Add a line break or 2 between spoiler tags
3. With cursor positioned between tags,
    click the picture icon to add-drop image/pix/screenshot of my Wordle game.

I crop my image in another app before adding.
Do not use the insert the thumbnail version to make the pix smaller.


----------



## VacationForever

dsmrp said:


> Here's what I do after I select to insert spoiler:
> 1. Click Continue to omit entering test for spoiler title.
> 2. Add a line break or 2 between spoiler tags
> 3. With cursor positioned between tags,
> add-drop image/pix/screenshot of my Wordle game.
> 
> I crop my image in another app before adding.
> Do not insert the thumbnail version to make the pix smaller.


Thanks.  I will try this tomorrow.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> What is “louie”, and why is it a good Scrabble and Wordle word? When I looked it up it said Louie was a form of Louis, and proper nouns aren’t allowed in either game. Ack! As I typed this I went back to see if I couldn’t find it used as lower case. Turns out to be a man on man sex act.


Louie is also an informal name given to a lieutenant in the military.  And it's also a colloquial name for a left turn - "hang a louie at the stop light".  (A right turn is a roger, and a U-turn is a youie.)

LOUIE is useful in Wordle because, like ADIEU, it has four vowels and a frequently occurring consonant.


dsmrp said:


> Here's what I do after I select to insert spoiler:
> 1. Click Continue to omit entering text for spoiler title.
> 2. Add a line break or 2 between spoiler tags
> 3. With cursor positioned between tags,
> click the picture icon to add-drop image/pix/screenshot of my Wordle game.
> 
> I crop my image in another app before adding.
> Do not use the insert the thumbnail version to make the pix smaller.


If you're using a Windows computer, it's easy to use the Snipping Tool to make a snip of the completed puzzle.  Then, in step 3 above, you put the cursor between the tags and press Ctl-V to paste the snip into the message.

To locate the snipping tool, use the windows search feature at the bottom right of the monitor. Below is a snip showing the location where you search for "Snipping Tool".



I use the Snipping Tool so frequently I keep it pinned to my task bar at the bottom of my monitor.


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Louie is also an informal name given to a lieutenant in the military.  And it's also a colloquial name for a left turn - "hang a louie at the stop light".  (A right turn is a roger, and a U-turn is a youie.)
> 
> LOUIE is useful in Wordle because, like ADIEU, it has four vowels and a frequently occurring consonant.



We used to have an Australian gal run past us when we were taking our ocean trail walk. We about laid her flat the first time she ran up behind us and called out “on your Roger” because of course we startled and moved right to get out of her way expecting to be passed on the left.


----------



## VacationForever

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you're using a Windows computer, it's easy to use the Snipping Tool to make a snip of the completed puzzle.  Then, in step 3 above, you put the cursor between the tags and press Ctl-V to paste the snip into the message.
> 
> To locate the snipping tool, use the windows search feature at the bottom right of the monitor. Below is a snip showing the location where you search for "Snipping Tool".
> View attachment 59012
> I use the Snipping Tool so frequently I keep it pinned to my task bar at the bottom of my monitor.


First time using the snipping tool and it is pretty cool.  Thanks!


----------



## "Roger"

I snip in a different way from T R ...

On the keyboard, press the Window Logo key, the Shift key, and the letter S simultaneously. At that point, a rectangular box appears at the top of your screen. It gives you four choices as how to snip with the default being the ability to expand a box around whatever you want to snip. You do not have to choose it. Just expand a box around what you want to save. As soon as you are done, what is in the box is saved. 

To put whatever you have saved wherever you want (in this case, into the Spoiler area), just click Control V and it appears.


----------



## Patri

Still practicing spoilers. Tougher on an iPad.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today. Logic in spoiler.


Spoiler



After seeing successes of other people hunting first for consonants instead of vowels, I decided to tack that way for guesses 1 and 2.

After guess 2, I thought the word would begin with DRO, and options I could think of with DRO as starter, with already eliminated consonants, were DROWN DROVE, DROOL, and DROLL. There's a 50:50 chance the word has an L (better odds than any other letter), so I decide to include an L in my next guess.

So I narrowed guess 3 to DROLL and DROLL, and it's a coin flip between which of those is better.  On whim, I went with DROLL instead of DROOL, and I got it.

In retrospect, a better guess 3 would have been WOOLY, since that would have immediately indicated which of the four options was correct.  (If WOOLY  showed a  W, the word would be DROWN.  If WOOLY showed two Os and an L, it would be DROOL.  If WOOLY showend one O and an L, the word would be DROLL.  And if WOOLY showed neither a W nor an L, the word would be DROVE. )

So, if I had made that better guess, I would have ended up at four.  But my actual guess 3 could easily have been wrong, and in that case I might have been looking at five guesses, maybe six, to solve.

Sometimes it better to be lucky than good.


----------



## tombanjo

The above is plain text, not a spoiler BTW. 

An amusing little word in 4 for me 

Wordle 374 4/6


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me, borrowing a new first word.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me today and I felt good about it until I saw you smart people get it in 3. The word is not one I use very often, if ever.



Spoiler



I started with OCEAN today and it got the out of position O. I used PIOUS next to identify any remaining vowels. No vowels but it got the O in the correct 3rd position. I was torn on my next guess but went with TOOTH and it didn’t get me anything. GLORY got the L and R out of position. Based on the letters I had already eliminated, I felt it likely the R was in the second position and the L was in fourth. DROLL fit that pattern and was, indeed, the word.


----------



## Patri

Spoiler



.         




Could have had it in two. Thought of both words, guessed the wrong one.
And now I know why I had such trouble with screenshots. Instructions say use the volume button, but on my iPad it worked with the power button. Still have to figure out cropping.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today...



Spoiler



I always have mixed feeling about trying a word with a double letter.  If it is wrong, I have wasted an opportunity to test out two letters. In this case, it was about the only word I could think of that still fit given the letters that I had eliminated.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tombanjo said:


> The above is plain text, not a spoiler BTW.


Fixed - thanks for the note.


----------



## VacationForever

Spoiler








5 today.


----------



## bjones9942

Four for me today - which is my average.  Two yesterday though.  That was nice


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I really thought my 3rd guess was it. 



Spoiler



On 2nd thought, droll isn't the only possibility.  It could have been 'troll'.


----------



## bizaro86

6 for me today. I think its very likely there was only 1 word left on my sixth guess - I had to resort to manually filling in the two letters I didn't have (from very few remaining possibilities) to get it.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five for me.  Logic in spoiler.



Spoiler



Guesses 1 and 2 were standard vowel hunting, along with a few common consonants.  

Guess 3 was selected to suss out the location of the A, to check whether the word might have two As, and to investigate three more common consonants.

After guess 3 I know that positions 3 and 4 needed to be two consonants that can fill between the A and the Y.  ALKY came to mine, so I tried to solve with BALKY.  When the wasn't the answer, but it added a K in position 4, I was really perplexed.  GAWKY was all I could come up with, and I wondered whether that was even a word.  But since I couldn't think of anything else, I tried GAWKY and it worked.  Afterward, I looked at the puzzle again, and I realized that HANKY would also have fit at Guess 5, and if I had seen that I certainly would have used that instead of GAWKY, which means I would have put in GAWKY as guess 6.


----------



## tombanjo

No need to stare at my awkward 5, I was running out of letters at the end


Wordle 375 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me all 6 and I was glad to get it then.


Spoiler



My first guess was AMPLE, which was not ample, only hitting an out of position A. I tried TRAIN next to see if the AI combination was in play and test a few consonants. Nada! Now, I’m searching for the correct position for the A. I went with Havoc and got the A but nothing else. With the letters I have remaining, I’m thinking maybe double letter in positions 3 and 4 and ending in Y so I start down that path with DAFFY. I get the Y. Now I’m just looking for the right letter in 3 and 4 which will dictate the correct letter to start the word. I try SASSY and nothing. Down to my last guess. Maybe I’m wrong about the 3,4 combination. I see GAWKY, but like TR, I’m not certain it’s a proper word. I don’t see anything else, so I go for it and that’s it. Whew!


----------



## Patri

I wondered if it was even a word.
In four.


----------



## "Roger"

Three for me today. Comment found in spoiler...



Spoiler



I hated putting the third word in (which turned out to be correct) given that I was using three fairly uncommon letters all at once. Still, it was about the only word I could think of given the letters that I had eliminated.


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today!



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> Took all six today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59118


Well you taught me a new word today. I’d never heard gammy before.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me, could have been 6 if I hadn't changed my guess at last second.



Spoiler



I was going to enter 'gawpy' after confirming it was an old word. Then saw the K and realized gawky was a more likely word.


----------



## VacationForever

Sweating bullets today.  Got it in 5.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four today for both of us.


----------



## tombanjo

I pulled this one from the back of the cupboard in an amazing 3


Wordle 376 3/6


----------



## Patri

Me too. This one was a thinker.


----------



## Patri

Spoiler



.     
Hit and miss if I do this right


----------



## Rolltydr

I also got it in 3.


Spoiler



I started with PIOUS which is one of my favorite starter words as it hits 3 vowels and a couple common consonants. All it got me was an out of position U. With my second try, I wanted to hit the remaining vowels in combination with the U. It took me a minute but I came up with HAUTE which got me the H in the first position and a T out of position. At this point, the U has to be in the second position and the T either in the 3rd or 5th position. I initially tried to use it as the ending letter but didn’t come up with anything quickly. As soon as I tried it in the 3rd position, I saw HUTCH would work. I thought about it for a minute but didn’t see any other possibilities and, indeed, HUTCH was correct.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today.



Spoiler



Given that I was down to one vowel after my second try, not too hard. Forgot about the fact that the H could appear twice or I would have used that as my third choice instead of the word that I did use. Still, my third word did make the final answer obvious.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today. 



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

five today for me



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me today.  Rick hasn't done it yet.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 here.
I don't think I would have gotten it any faster considering the possible letter combos for the end of the word.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

It is fascinating the variety of starter words, and how we all end up at the same place.


----------



## DaveNV

Four tries.  I've been away.

Wordle 376 4/6






Dave


----------



## tombanjo

Cool beans - another miracle.


Wordle 377 3/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today



Spoiler



Second guess was to put the I and O in new positions, to find out if the word ended in TY, and to check for a frequently used consonant.  After guess 2 I had four letters, with T in position 4.

Pinto was the only word I could find that worked.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 for me.


Spoiler



The CREAM did not rise to the top today! Since it got me nothing, I tried PIOUS to at least identify the vowel(s) and I got the PI in the first 2 positions and an O. Of course, I thought the O had to be in the 4th position since it wasn’t in the 3rd and not many words end in O, right? So, I figured it has to be PILOT or PIVOT, After changing my mind a couple times, I went with PIVOT and to my surprise, the darn O was still out of position. So, the word did end in O and I quickly decided the T had to go 4th and PINTO finally appeared in my foggy brain.


----------



## "Roger"

Three also. Any time you get one in three there is a certain amount of luck. In this case, my second answer, while wrong, pretty well set it up for the final answer.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today, with a bit of help from my husband.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

3


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me  . I was a little more fixated on the ending letter and ignored that it wasn't present on my 3rd guess.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three



Spoiler



Today, after guess 1, I decided to go for consonants instead of chasing more vowels.  Perhaps I should do that more often.  

After guess 2, I figured the word must xxRET.  BARET, BERET, EGRET, CARET were all in play. On a whim I decided to try EGRET. If EGRET had failed, my next guess would have been BRACK as an elimination word.


----------



## tombanjo

Lucky again, in golf it's like a three strokes on a par four





Wordle 378 3/6


----------



## Agepay

clifffaith said:


> Four today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59191


I got a "WHEW"


----------



## Rolltydr

4 also.


Spoiler



On a whim, I opened with BREAK and found R and E both out of position. I decided to switch their positions and tried SERUM which seemed like a good Wordle possibility. It got the R in th correct 3rd position. THREE seemed appropriate for my third guess and it got an E in the 4th position plus another E and T. I didn’t identify as many possibilities as TR. From my previous attempts, I knew the out of position E had to be the first letter and the T had to be the last letter, so I had E_RET. I love to watch the EGRETs on the lake behind my house every day.


----------



## "Roger"

Four



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Passepartout

A full 6 today! Whew!


----------



## DaveNV

I'm way out of practice.  Been away for several weeks.

Wordle 378 5/6







Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



Continuing to try new starting words, and AISLE was a good choice.

After PILAF gave me _ILA_, LILAC was the only possibility I could see.


----------



## tombanjo

The sweet smell of success came eventually at 5




Wordle 379 5/6


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 379 2/6



Sometimes it just hits you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.


Spoiler



l love PECANs and I found an A in the 4th position and an out of position C. I thought maybe the OA combination was in play, so I tried CLOAK. I was wrong but found an out of position L. LILAC came to me pretty quickly as I was trying different endings with either CAL or LAC.


----------



## VacationForever

4 for me.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler



After my second try I decided I needed to break up the AI combo. My third word was simply to try to either eliminate or gather up some consonants. Even with the C coming up it still took me a minute to get the answer.


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Anyone else use random words that you don’t know are really valid words? They aren’t counted against me so I’ll test them. I am regularly surprised which “nonsense words” or words I assume are proper nouns and therefore not eligible, are actually real words. My second and third words today are examples. 



Spoiler



Brock turns out to be a badger; spain claims to be a valid scrabble word but I see nothing to convince me it is ever used lower case.
[


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Anyone else use random words that you don’t know are really valid words? They aren’t counted against me so I’ll test them. I am regularly surprised which “nonsense words” or words I assume are proper nouns and therefore not eligible, are actually real words. My second and third words today are examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Brock turns out to be a badger; spain claims to be a valid scrabble word but I see nothing to convince me it is ever used lower case.
> [View attachment 59459


I do try words which I don't even know if they exist to check out if any of the letters could be in the word.  Sometimes, they go through as "real" words.


----------



## Patri

5. Just happy to get it. 


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Wordle 379 4/6





Dave


----------



## dsmrp

I couldn't come up with a word after 2 guesses.  My son came up with the correct answer for 3rd guess.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



New starter word today.  After guess 1, I decided to see if there were other vowels, which there weren't (skipping Y for the moment).

For guess 3, I decided to see of there might be a second E.  And I had to test a new position for the S.  So I though SEVER would be a good next guess for the purpose.  Luck is an element - and luckily SEVER turned out correct.


----------



## tombanjo

I thought my streak of threes might be cut off today, but luck persisted




Wordle 380 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Respect to you both. It took me all 6 after I was certain my 3rd guess was correct. 



Spoiler



In celebration of our nation’s birth, I opened with PEACE this morning. I almost changed my mind because of the 2 E’s, feeling I was cheating myself out of a letter, but I stuck with it and it paid off with the E in the 2nd spot and one out of position. I’m off to a good start! With METER, I’m trying to get the 2nd E in the right position which I did, and find some consonants which I also did with the ending R. DEFER pops into my head immediately and I think that has to be it! Nope. Oh, well it must be NEVER. Uh-uh! LEVER? The Wordle gods are laughing at me now. One last chance. SEVER seems rather gory for this early but I don’t see anything else. Whew!


----------



## "Roger"

Phew. 6. Had the last two letters on my second try, but that left tons of possibilities. As I eliminated letters with my guesses, there was still at least one other possibility (probably more) after my sixth try.  As I said, phew. Further comment in the spoiler.



Spoiler



I might mention that for my second try, I could have put "rarer." Wouldn't that be an awful word for Wordle - one letter used three times.


----------



## VacationForever

5 today.  That was hard!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today!


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VacationForever said:


> 5 today.  That was hard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59502


Having solved position 2 in guess 1, I like your approach in guesses 2 and 3 of using position 2 to try new letters while you are still in elimination mode.


----------



## bjones9942

I'm in with the three crowd, but yesterday took 6.


----------



## Patri

"Roger" said:


> Phew. 6. Had the last two letters on my second try, but that left tons of possibilities.


Yep. 5 for me. You missed fever and never.


----------



## dsmrp

I ran out of guesses .
I ran thru all the rhymes for the answer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Patri said:


> Yep. 5 for me. You missed fever and never.


That's when using elimination words are helpful.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two today


Spoiler



Luck plays a huge role.  Today I went back to my old reliable opening word. 

Three letters out of position, so the next guess needs to be something that puts each of those letters into a new position.  I quickly saw FIELD and YIELD as options, and I decided to go with FIELD because Fs are more valuable than Ys in elimination mode.


----------



## tombanjo

wow - a two is always special. 

I broke my three streak as the possibilities for the word were wide open even with 4 letters





Wordle 381 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Nice, TR! I was happy to get it in 3 today after a few days of taking it to the lower half of the grid.



Spoiler



i tried a new starter word today, TREAD, and got the E and D in their correct positions. I thought the 4th letter was most likely an N, with L and another E also possibilities. I decided to go with BLEND. It eliminated the N and revealed an out of position L. FIELD seemed like the logical solution but just as I was about to hit Return, I also thought of YIELD. I hesitated but fortunately stuck with FIELD for the win.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Missed by one letter on my third try. I guess I am being penalized for having negative thoughts (my third word).



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tombanjo said:


> a two is always special.


A two is almost always lucky.  In today's word I had three out of position letters on guess 1. Since I'm in elimination mode, not solving mode, had even one of those been a green instead of a yellow,  my second guess wouldn't have included that green letter, as I would be focusing on trying to get the positions of the other two letters and testing out new consonants. But because all three letters were yellow, I looked for a word that had all three letters, just in a different position.

Almost anyone doing the puzzle would prefer a guess that has one green and two yellow to one that has no green and three yellow. So in this case, I was "luckier" by having a less useful first guess.

I also didn't spend time trying to identify all of the possible words that put those three letters in a new position.  I just went with the first thing that came to mind that did that purpose and still used common letters. Again, more luck.  There are at least six other words that fit my criteria for a guess 2. I just hit on the one that was the answer. I guess that offsets some of the times when I plug in a word that I'm sure is the solution, only to have it be a miss.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Five for me too.


----------



## mentalbreak

Not cool, wordle. 6 for me today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today. I was stumped after three guesses.



Spoiler



With guess 2 I wanted a word that contained A, L, and Y, with the L in position 2, 4, or 5.  I wanted A and Y to check for the remaining vowels,

After guess 2, there weren't a lot of remaining options.  I thought I had it with guess 3, figuring it was either FLUNK or FLUNG.  If FLUNK wasn't correct, then I would have it with FLUNG in guess 4.  So, when N came up empty in guess 3 I was bewildered. Twice I mentally worked through placing each of the remaining available letters in position 4, to no avail.  In that process, it didn't occur to me that it might be FF. It took me a few minutes before I stumbled on FF to end the word - it just didn't occur to me to use the same letter three times in a word.

A couple of days ago, someone commented about how nasty it would be if a word used the same letter three times, citing RARER.  Well, now it's happened.


----------



## tombanjo

Yeah, I crashed and burned - not easy when you only have 1 letter after three tries





Wordle 382 X/6


----------



## Patri

5 today. All I can say is Geesh.
.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

5 and that almost wasn’t fair! 


Spoiler



I love the OCEAN but it was not kind to me this morning. With my second guess, I was trying the remaining vowels, U and I. FRUIT got me the F and U in the 1st and 3rd positions. I thought I was on my way. FLUSH looked like a strong possibility and got the L in the 2nd position. All I have to do is get the last 2 letters. How hard can that be, right? Looking at my remaining letters, I’m positive the word has to be FLUKY. It isn’t. I spend a few minutes trying to make words with the letters I have left and there’s nothing. And then, 3 F’s? Did they actually pick a word with 3 F’s? What the FLUFF?


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. After my first two words, not a single correct letter.



Spoiler



It was just yesterday or the day before I commented on how hard "rarer" would be with a letter repeated three times. I hope that did not inspire the editors of the Times to come up with a similar word. A letter repeated three times makes for a really difficult puzzle.


----------



## VacationForever

Same here, first 2 lines, had 0.
Ended with 5.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today!


Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

I don't know how I got it in four.



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

I took a break yesterday because I was getting in a rut.
Was lucky to get it in 4 today.



Spoiler



Like some of you I had no letters at all after 2 guesses, but then I knew the vowel. Was lucky on my 3 rd guess





.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Six for me. Couldn't get traction out of the gate.  Had to really think to get to the answer.



Spoiler



Two vowels on the first guess, with the E out of position. Two vowels is usually all that's needed, so in guesses 2 and 3 I'm trying for consonants, while putting the E in new locations.

After guess 3 I haven't picked up any consonants, but I know the E is in position 5.  With an A at the front and an E at the end, I figure there must be a vowel in the middle.  I is still open, so I try ABIDE - with no luck. 

The missing vowel in the middle is almost surely an A.  With my remaining letters, I can think of four possibilities (AGAVE, AGATE, AGAPE, AMAZE), but I only have two guesses remaining.  PIVOT, guess 5, is an elimination word.  If the word is AGAVE, AGATE, or AGAPE, I'll get a hit on P, V, or T, whichever is correct.  And if PIVOT misses entirely, then the word must be AMAZE. PIVOT gives me a P, so AGAPE it is.

Whew!!!


----------



## tombanjo

Another tough one that left me gasping. I honestly thought I was out of possibilities. Guess 4 was to test letters and none worked. 


Wordle 383 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

6 for me, also, and I was very happy to get that!


Spoiler



I almost went with BRAKE as my 1st guess which would have gotten me the middle A and ending E both in the correct positions. I probably would have played the same from there and gotten it in 5 but we’ll never know. I actually started with BEAST and got the E in the 3rd position and an out of position A. Next, I tried CRANE to see if the E was the ending letter, which it was, and to find some consonants, which I did not. From there, I went with EVADE just because I thought of it. Nada. Then GLAZE. I was trying to see if some little used consonants may be in play and I got the out of position G. I thought the G would be the 4th letter so I tried IMAGE. Nope. So, G is the 2nd letter? By this time, I’m thinking, what the.,,.? Then, resorting to using Xs as fillers in positions 1 and 4, I see AGAPE. And, I was!


----------



## Patri

In four, and I didn’t even know if 3 was a word. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. It has been a while since my opening words gave me success.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.



Spoiler



I was surprised there were so many words with A as the 1st and 3rd letters.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



Today, for variety, I decided to search for consonants instead of vowels.  Guess 2 was more consonants and a new vowe.

With guess 3, I wasn't trying to solve. I was just looking for a word that would put the O and C in new positions, and add more vowels.  And I got lucky.


----------



## tombanjo

I was poncing about with fancy words, but managed 3


Wordle 384 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me 5 and I had to resort to @T_R_Oglodyte tactic of using an elimination word to get there. So, thanks TR!


Spoiler



As I was looking at the trees out my sunroom windows this morning, MAPLE came to mind ( although I was looking at Oaks and a Magnolia). I got the ending E. With FRUIT, I was trying to find another vowel and more common consonants and ended up with an out of position I. SHINE seemed like a possibility and it did get the I in the correct 3rd position. At this point, with the letters I had remaining, I could not come up with a good word. After several minutes of racking my brain and sipping my coffee, I decided I really needed to know which remaining letter went in the 4th position, hence resorting to TR’s elimination word. I couldn’t use a word that would hit all the possibilities, but CAVED would either identify the letter or rule out the C,V and D and narrow down any remaining options. It worked, although I first had to determine if the V or C was 4th. With my remaining letters, C had to go in the 4th position, which meant the V was in the 1st position and the O was the only letter remaining that would work in the 2nd position. I had finally found my VOICE!

That was a hard one for me but still fun. I really enjoy this brain teaser every morning and also sharing it with my fellow Tuggers!


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. I thought I really had a winning word on four, but ...



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and it was almost too easy.  So much of wordle has to do with starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four today.


----------



## dsmrp

4 again. I thought there would be only 2 vowels but was wrong.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two. As others have noted, there's no substitute for a fortuitous opening word.



Spoiler



Out of position hits on A, D, and E on guess 1.  I need to know where they go. With two vowels identified, it's better to look for consonants instead of continuing to hunt vowels.

So for guess 2 my first objective was to put A, D, and E in new positions.  As concerns consonants, I generally try to use at least two of S, T, and R early in the puzzle, and that strategy led me to "STEAD" for guess 2.  STEAD gave me new positions for the vowels, and incorporated S and T.  TREAD or TRADE would have been just as fine for my purposes, but STEAD just happened to come to mind first.

I wasn't trying to solve, and I didn't expect to solve, because there are far too many words that end with xxEAD and xxADE to be making guesses at this stage.  I was just following my normal procedures for working through the upper end of the puzzle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> I really enjoy this brain teaser every morning and also sharing it with my fellow Tuggers!


As do I!!!!


----------



## tombanjo

4 letters on opening word is a record for me, but I kept my cool and plodded on to three


Wordle 385 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Arrrgggghhhhhhh! So close to having it in 2 but taking 4!



Spoiler



I don’t know why but when I looked at the blank grid to start play this word CREPT into my head. Not bad, E in the 3rd position and a T. I needed to move the T and see if the EA combination was in play. The windows of my sunroom were STEAMed over this morning so that seemed like a good word to try. Jackpot! STEA! All 
i need if the last letter. Uh-oh! There are many possibilities. STEAK, STEAL, STEAD…. I figure steak is too easy and stead is rarely used so I take the middle road with STEAL. Nope. I try STEAD next and hit.

Have a great weekend fellow TUG wordlers!


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. As T_R_ O.. said, a fortuitous opening word helps tons. While not quite as good, a complete strikeout can also be helpful. What is bad is when you might get only one letter and it is out of place.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

[/QUOTE]
Two. As others have noted, there's no substitute for a fortuitous opening word.
[/QUOTE]
Here I was so proud of my luck, and you did even better.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Hanging my head in shame. Six today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

4 today.  A rare word for me.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Rolltydr said:


> Arrrgggghhhhhhh! So close to having it in 2 but taking 4!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know why but when I looked at the blank grid to start play this word CREPT into my head. Not bad, E in the 3rd position and a T. I needed to move the T and see if the EA combination was in play. The windows of my sunroom were STEAMed over this morning so that seemed like a good word to try. Jackpot! STEA! All
> i need if the last letter. Uh-oh! There are many possibilities. STEAK, STEAL, STEAD…. I figure steak is too easy and stead is rarely used so I take the middle road with STEAL. Nope. I try STEAD next and hit.
> 
> Have a great weekend fellow TUG wordlers!
> View attachment 59784



I just started playing this today. If you remove your first line, the remaining was me today. Arrrggghhh, a 2 turned into a 3. 

Still an extremely lucky start.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me again today.  Rick took five.


----------



## Patri

slip said:


> I just started playing this today.


Welcome to the team. And our harmless addiction.


----------



## DaveNV

Three for me today.   

Wordle 385 3/6





Dave


----------



## dsmrp

clifffaith said:


> Hanging my head in shame. Six today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59789


Don't feel bad ,  it took me all 6 too 
I came up with some good guesses tho, 
but hadn't r/o the 2 more common letters.
I actually thought of the answer on guess 3 or 4, but thought it was too 'common'.
I was too conditioned by previous games' unusual words.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning. Logic in spoiler.



Spoiler



Guess 1 is my favorite opening word; I generally like to chase vowels first and ADIEU includes all but O and Y.  ADIEU gives me an out of position hit on E.

Guess 2 puts the E in a new location and checks for remaining vowels.

After guess 2, I know the only vowel is E. I don't know if the word has one or two Es, though.  I also have an out of position B.  As  I've noted before, I also like to test for S, R, and T early on in the puzzle.

So for guess 3 I'm looking for a word that:

uses B and E
incorporates at least two of E, S, R, and T in the added spaces
doesn't have an E in position 1 or 4.
doesn't have a B in position 2.
doesn't use any eliminated letters.
BERTH looks like a good fit, and Bingo!!!  Luck is still a factor, though.  I'm not trying to solve; I'm just trying to proceed using my Wordle solving strategies.  Using my criteria, I could equally have guessed BEERS or BEETS.  Based on history, though, I think that Wordle tends to not use plural nouns, so I skew away from words ending in S.


----------



## bjones9942

Yesterday was six, but today was four.


----------



## tombanjo

It’s like I’m born again with a spot on the solved in three train


Wordle 386 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

4 for me.


Spoiler



I started with DREAM today for no apparent reason. Found E and R both out of position. I wanted to move those to new positions, check for more vowels and a T in my second attempt and went with OUTER. Found a T but all 3 are still out of position so my 3rd try has to relocate those and I also wanted to see if there is another E. TERSE fit the bill and that seemed like a good wordle word so I thought I might get lucky. That’s not the word but I get the E and R in their right places. T has to be in the 4th or 5th position so in looking at my keyboard of remaining letters, I start looking for words and BERTH comes to mind pretty quickly but I spend a couple minutes looking for other options Nothing better comes to mind so I go with it for the win.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Almost a repeat of yesterday. Three letters, while out of place, on my opening word. From there it was just a matter of honing in. As noted before, there is no substitute for a fortuitous opening word.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

3 for me and got it down in 15 seconds.  It is all about the starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

You folks are amazing.  Four for me today.

Wordle 386 4/6






Dave


----------



## Patri

Lucky or what? I use a new starter word every day. This one happened to be ideal. In two.


Spoiler








PS The starter word was not ‘ideal’. LOL


----------



## bizaro86

3 for me as well today


Spoiler


----------



## bizaro86

Patri said:


> Lucky or what? I use a new starter word every day. This one happened to be ideal. In two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59842
> 
> 
> PS The starter word was not ‘ideal’. LOL



You're too modest! I would never have gotten that in two after that starter word.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Lucky or what? I use a new starter word every day. This one happened to be ideal. In two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59842
> 
> 
> PS The starter word was not ‘ideal’. LOL


You’re not giving yourself enough credit. I would never have solved it with the results from your starter word. Give yourself a hand!


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Three today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59845


Your starter word made me chuckle, again.


----------



## Patri

bizaro86 said:


> You're too modest! I would never have gotten that in two after that starter word.


With the R in the middle, I guessed the ending could be TH. Move the E to the second spot, and I could think of only one choice. Although later someone told me DERTH is a word (archaic form).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Patri said:


> With the R in the middle, I guessed the ending could be TH. Move the E to the second spot, and I could think of only one choice. Although later someone told me DERTH is a word (archaic form).


BERET was also possible. In the circumstances I would have used BERTH and not BERET, because I don't to use double letters that early in the puzzle.
I really like youir logic in selecting BERTH; I think it was very sound.  Even if you didn't get the word, you were testing some key letters, and checking for the TH combo.


----------



## dsmrp

4 again


Spoiler



I went hunting for vowels in my first 2 guesses. I thought there might be multiple E's or a 'Y'.


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 386 3/6


----------



## slip

Back down to earth today with a 5.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.



Spoiler



Guess 2 put the D and A in new positions, and checked the last remaining vowels.

After guess there had to be another A, most likely in position 2.  So I'm trying to solve xADAx.  The only words I can come up with remaining letters are MADAM and RADAR. I arbitrarily chose MADAM.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me also.



Spoiler



I started with a new word this morning when OPIUM popped into my head. I hesitated, but thought, it’s got 3 vowels and 2 common consonants so go with it. I got the ending M. Next, I want to check the 2 remaining vowels so I try STEAM. That gets me the A in the 4 the position, so I have xxxAM. MADAM immediately comes to mind but I think, nah. I look for a few more seconds and don’t see another obvious word so MADAM it is!

 It’s very interesting to me how we take very different paths to end up at the same location, and quite often, at the same time. Patri and I are very spontaneous and try different starting words almost daily, while TR, Faith, and several others go with common starter words. That usually sets us on a very different path for our 2nd guesses but then we often solve the word on the 3rd or 4th try. Some of us like the interstates and some of us like country roads. That’s what makes life interesting. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## tombanjo

No sir, that ain’t maybe, 4 

a single letter till the third, and then wham, bam,  nailed it. 


Wordle 387 4/6


----------



## Patri

slip said:


> Back down to earth today with a 5.


Me too. Four.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Only a single misplaced letter after two tries. Made it tough.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Another 5 for me.


----------



## VacationForever

Tough one for me today too... got in 5.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today, but I was sweating Could easily have been 6, with a real possibility of busting. As for my opening word, the clip is apt:








Spoiler



New opening word gave me nothing. 

Guess 2 was looking for vowels, and checking for T and R as consonants. I got a bit of help, but with E still in play there were lots of options. At this point I decided that going for consonants and pinning down the location of the I would be more productive than testing for E.

Guess 3 gave me some traction. Not only did I get the I in position 2, but I ruled out H from position 5.  And, I also needed to remember that E could be lurking.  Looking at remaining possibilities not including an E, I couldn't get anywhere putting H in position 1 or 3 whilst T was in position 4 or 5.  So, I considered xIxHT, which led me to xIGHT.  A lot of words fit that pattern: BIGHT, FIGHT, NIGHT, WIGHT,  and MIGHT were all in play.  Since I don't know for sure that xIGHT is correct, I decided to try one of those words to check the xIGHT root.  If that didn't work, I would have needed to start thinking options involving an E, and with only two remaining guesses, there was a good chance I would have failed to solve in six. 

Among the xIGHT possibilities, I thought that M and N would be the most useful consonants for future guesses in case xIGHT was wrong.  I went with NIGHT.

 In retrospect, IRATE would have been a better guess 2, as testing for E was more valuable than testing for D. I probably wouldn't have reached an answer in fewer guesses, but it would have made guess 4 much less of a stab.


----------



## Rolltydr

As Charlie Brown would say when Lucy picked up the football causing him to fall on his butt, “AAUGH”. Wordle beat me this morning. Details in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Too many options got me. I started with GUARD to check a couple vowels and for some reason, I had a strong feeling about G today. The feeling was confirmed with the G out of position. Next, I wanted to check the GH combination to see if that was in play and also check a couple more vowels. I felt like I hit the jackpot with the GH combination and an I, although all 3 letters were still out of position. It seemed extremely likely to me that the word ended in IGHT so I tried LIGHT. Bingo! I have 3 guesses at that first letter. Uh-oh! There are at least 5 options, BIGHT, LIGHT, FIGHT, MIGHT, SIGHT. I tried 3 of them and struck out.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Fortunate that the first letter showed up on my second try so I avoided going down the @Rolltydr road.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

"Roger" said:


> Three today. Fortunate that the first letter showed up on my second try so I avoided going down the @Rolltydr road.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59956


Yes, that one was key.


----------



## tombanjo

I burned a word to try and cut down on letters. So four for me, not too bright.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me five, five for Rick.  I burned a turn and put in a word that had 3 of the letters that could be the first letter, none of those worked, and I had two more to choose from.


----------



## clifffaith

I got it in three today. 



Spoiler



My thought process quickly and correctly decided that last three letters had to be consonants,  “I” likely was the second letter, and GHT was a good three consonant string. Pure dumb luck made NIGHT my next word. And I do often just go with the first  word that comes to me. Never even thought of other words that ended in IGHT until reading everyone’s spoilers.


----------



## dsmrp

I'm on a streak or plateau of 4.



Spoiler



My 2nd guess grouped my known letters in the common ing ending. Besides fling, cling and bling were other possibilities.
In 3rd guess, I just shifted them 1 position. Hinge and binge were possibilities. Glad I went with more common T in tinge.


----------



## slip

4 for me today.


----------



## VacationForever

I got in it three today, lucky and happy. 


Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Today was four for me as well.  I put in three unrelated words just to get as many letter matches as I could - thankfully it narrowed down the choice to just one option!


----------



## DaveNV

Four.  Seems to be my average these days.

Wordle 388 4/6






Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

bjones9942 said:


> Today was four for me as well.  I put in three unrelated words just to get as many letter matches as I could - thankfully it narrowed down the choice to just one option!


Using targeted elimination words is a perfectly fine strategy when you have more options than there are remaining guesses.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three. Much smoother today.


Spoiler



New starter word today.

Guess 2 I was checking for more vowels and some common consonants.  Since I already know that A is in position 3 and I'm not trying to solve, I didn't see a need to repeat the A in position 3.

After guess 2 I know the word is xxAND.  Possibilities using remaining letters include GLAND, BLAND.  Gut feel said try BLAND.


----------



## tombanjo

A boring word, but solved in 4


Wordle 389 4/6


----------



## slip

Back to 5 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

I got back in the win column with 4.



Spoiler



I opened with WATER this morning and found an out of position A. With my 2nd try, I wanted to check the remaining vowels and went with AUDIO. Found a D but both letters are still out of position. I’m searching for words with A and D with my remaining letters and the first one I think of is GLAND and I go with it. Nope. The only other option is BLAND and I get it. Thank goodness I didn‘t have 5 options remaining like I did yesterday.


----------



## "Roger"

Two for me today. Pure skill, of course. 



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

5 today and kicked myself.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I thought it was most likely the word ended in ER, and, if so, there needed to be either an A or an I in position 2.  If position 2 is an I, the word could be LINER, LITER, or LIVER.  If position 2 is an A, the word could be LACER, LAYER, LADER, LAKER, or LAMER.  I decided to try an I in position 2, figuring that if that's wrong, I can use DUCKY as an elimination word for my next guess and immediately know which of LAxER words is correct, leading to a solution in five guesses as worst case.

Among the LIxER words, I  picked LIVER, just because I thought of it first.

Edit - sometimes I brain cramp.  I had already eliminated A in guess 2, so I was wasting time writing down LAxER words.  At the same time, I completely forgot that E could be in position 2, meaning I overlooked LEVER and LEPER


----------



## tombanjo

I could have had 20 more guesses - but the timer was up.


Wordle 390 X/6


----------



## slip

5 for me again today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Spoiler



I’m at the beach this morning looking at an AZURE sky. That got me an R and E out of position. I wanted to see if the word ended in ER and tried CIDER. Bingo! I, E and R all in position. Uh-oh! I never realized there were so many words with that letter pattern. TR listed a few of them above. He had a better plan than I did. I went with WISER next thinking that’s the kind of word the Wordle gods would use. Maybe not. How about LITER. Got the starting L. The puzzle left me feeling like chopped LIVER!


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me... 



Spoiler



My third entry was the key in that it involved one of the lesser used letters in the correct position. That made the correct answer fairly easy.


----------



## Patri

Happy with four. My first two words were weird on purpose.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Happy with four. My first two words were weird on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60097


What about the middle 2 words? Any significance to those?   Just kidding, of course!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today



Spoiler



Guess 2 was looking for more vowels. I didn't bother with putting an E in position 5 since I had already solved that.  IMO, better to use that space to test a new letter instead of repeat what i already know when I'm not ready to solve.  

After guess 2, I thought there had to be another E; the question was where. There was also the possibility that the missing vowel might be a Y.

WEEDY was selected as guess 3 to try to find out where the missing E was and to verify that the missing vowel wasn't a Y.  WEEDY was a winner guess, with WEDGE as the obvious solution.


----------



## slip

Four today also.


----------



## Patri

Tough one. Five.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I needed a break in point after three, and after lots of trying , got the remaining letters to fit. 


Wordle 391 4/6


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. It was a toughie for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today. Looking at my screen shot I just now realized that I had two spots filled after four tries, not just one, and I overlooked that. Poor showing in any case.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Six for me, also. Faith, mine is worse than yours so don’t feel bad. I’m going to blame it on my cat for waking me up at 3:15 this morning wanting food. I obviously was not focused.


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Five for me.  Too many first-letter choices before hitting the right one.

Wordle 391 5/6







Dave


----------



## VacationForever

Five for me today.  Wasted the third line, just careless.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



After guess 1, I suspected the word contained two Os.  TROOP tested for two Os. I also like to test for S, T, and R early. so that was another reason to use TROOP instead of other words that would also have tested for two Os.

TROOP gave me the R and confirmed that there were Os in positions 2 and 3.  I could not think of any words that fit the xOORY pattern, so I figured the word must be ROOxY.  ROOMY was the only word that seemed to fit.

That's the logic, but there was still a lot of luck.  My two Os assumption for guess 2 could easily have been wrong, in which my guess 3 would have been a hunt word for A, E and U (GAUZE?). That most likely meant I wouldn't have been ready to try to solve until guess 5.


----------



## slip

Three today also.


----------



## tombanjo

Getting the 4th letter right meant there was lots of space for the rest




Wordle 392 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 1, I suspected the word contained two Os.  TROOP tested for two Os. I also like to test for S, T, and R early. so that was another reason to use TROOP instead of other words that would also have tested for two Os.
> 
> TROOP gave me the R and confirmed that there were Os in positions 2 and 3.  I could not think of any words that fit the xOORY pattern, so I figured the word must be ROOxY.  ROOMY was the only word that seemed to fit.
> 
> That's the logic, but there was still a lot of luck.  My two Os assumption for guess 2 could easily have been wrong, in which my guess 3 would have been a hunt word for A, E and U (GAUZE?). That most likely meant I wouldn't have been ready to try to solve until guess 5.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60232


Also smart, and somewhat lucky, going for the Y in your first try! That’s something I very rarely do, but if it’s there, it’s a tremendous help.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 for me.



Spoiler



I went for common consonants with BURST getting an R and then searched for vowels with RADIO, getting the R in the right position and an O with my 2nd attempt. I wanted to test for the E next and tried RECON. Nothing. At this point, I’m thinking there are 2 O’s and most likely a Y. With the letters I had remaining, ROOMY looked like a very good possibility and it was.


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four for me today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today. 



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

I named that tune in three today!!!  Woo me!!!


----------



## DaveNV

You guys are killing it. Four for me today. Might have had it in three, but I took a shot and guessed wrong.

Wordle 392 4/6






Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.  Totally bombed on guess 1 and guess 2 was only marginally better.



Spoiler



For variety I decided to stray from my usual opening gambit and tried for consonants instead of vowels.  STREP works for me with that approach, because it looks for S, T, and R, which are usually the first consonants I hunt for, and it uses E, the most common vowel.  Alas, nothing.

For guess 2 I reverted to hunting vowels, and DOILY seemed like a good choice, testing for O, I, and Y, as well as two more common consonants.  Well, at least I got a Y in position 5.   And now I knew an A and/or U were lurking somewhere. And having already eliminated S, R, and L, I knew the word wasn't a sneaky 2 Y word, such as WRYLY or SLYLY.

For guess 3, VACUA was the only word I could come up with that included both A and U without using an already eliminated letter. VACUA would also verify that the word didn't have two As.

VACUA was a good choice, giving me A and C in positions 2 and 3 to go with the Y in position 5. With letters already eliminated (STREP and DOILY weren't complete wastes), the only letters that could possibly fit in position 4 were H and Y, so my answer was down to -ACKY or -ACHY.  I couldn't think of any word that fit the -ACHY profile, but using available letters WACKY fit.

Bingo.


----------



## Rolltydr

4 for me, also.


Spoiler



Starting with CLEAR found C and A both out of position. Opposite of TR, I decided to hunt consonants with my 2nd try and went with PATCH. That got the A in the correct position and eliminated the CH combination as a possibility. I almost went with WATCH instead of PATCH, which could have lead me to solve it in 3, but I didn’t want to waste a letter looking for a W. Next, I tried MANIC thinking the Wordle gods may be trying to pull a fast one with one of the few words ending in C, but they were not. So, now I know the word is xACxx. WACKY came to mind almost immediately and that was, indeed, the correct answer.


----------



## tombanjo

A rather strange or odd word. Still, got it in four. 





Wordle 393 4/6


----------



## VacationForever

Five today. Blah.


----------



## "Roger"

I seem to be stuck of four lately (which isn't that bad a place to be). After my first two words were pretty much failures, I was glad to have made it in four.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three today for me.


----------



## VacationForever

Didn't we have this word before, a couple of weeks back?


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Five today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60323


Your 4th is the same as my 4th.


----------



## Patri

Two. My weird starter word paid off.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

VacationForever said:


> Didn't we have this word before, a couple of weeks back?


I don't think so.  I do the puzzle every day and this was the first time for that one.  But I have to say that a lot of words seem very familiar.  I remember one that I thought was a repeat and asked Rick if we had that word before, and he said it was a word almost idential with the same letters.  I think it was revel and lever that I had confused.  He has a good memory for things like that.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me. I thought I was going to bomb out on this one. I got stuck looking for  words with 2 of the same vowel.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 for me and I was happy I got that.


----------



## bjones9942

Once again, 4 for me.  I totally missed out the other day though, so now I'm on the second win of my streak.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Six today



Spoiler



new 4-vowel opening word.  Didn't help much. 

Guess 2 was putting the O in a new position and checking for other vowels.

Guess 3 was consonant checking and seeing if the word had two Os.  Picked up an L, and with eliminated letters it had to be in position 2. Word needed to end with two consonants, and CK seemed most likely there. 

So, if I'm on the right track, the word is xLOCK. Three possibilities, three guesses.  But now I see that GLOCK would also have worked.


----------



## tombanjo

when after three guesses you have one letter in the wrong place, but them a large group or bunch of words could fit, it is pretty brutal.






Wordle 394 5/6


----------



## slip

5 today


----------



## Rolltydr

5 for me.


Spoiler



Hmmm. Like TR, I also went searching for vowels today and used the same word, AUDIO. No, I di not read his post before playing. OTHER was my 2nd guess, seeing if the E was in play and some common consonants. No luck. I wanted to check for OO words next and tried BLOOM. Good! Got the LO in the 2nd and 3rd positions. I immediately think CLOWN and get an out of position C. It almost certainly has to go in the 4th position, so I have xLOCx. With the letters I have remaining, FLOCK appears to be the only option, and it works.


----------



## Patri

4 for me.


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me today. My third, fourth, and fifth tries matched T_R's fourth, fifth, and sixth tries. Same thought pattern, but I got there one sooner. Second day in a row that I only had one misplaced letter after my first two entries.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

5 today, although done in under 30 seconds.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today. I see several of us had the same last three tries.



Spoiler


----------



## mentalbreak

After a bazillion 5 and 6s, I finally got one in 3.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> 5 for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Like TR, I also went searching for vowels today and used the same word, AUDIO. No, I di not read his post before playing. OTHER was my 2nd guess, seeing if the E was in play and some common consonants. No luck. I wanted to check for OO words next and tried BLOOM. Good! Got the LO in the 2nd and 3rd positions. I immediately think CLOWN and get an out of position C. It almost certainly has to go in the 4th position, so I have xLOCx. With the letters I have remaining, FLOCK appears to be the only option, and it works.
> View attachment 60376


We know you didn't read my post.  If you had, you would have known better than to use the same starting word I did.


----------



## dsmrp

3 today!



Spoiler



My 2nd guess r/o the 'clock' rhyming word that others had to go thru. I only came up with block & flock, not thinking of Glock. 
I went with the less common flock cause that's how Wordle rolls...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

3 today



Spoiler



Wanted to try a three-vowel opening word today. I decided it should have A, E, and I, and ANISE is what I came up with. ARISE could also have worked; I just thought of ANISE first. That was lucky.

After ANISE, I knew there had to be another vowel toward the back; CROUP tested for O and U in the back, as well as checking C, R, and P.

After O and U came up blank, I figured there was probably a Y at the end, along with an R.  ANRxY isn't anything, but ANxRY pointed to ANGRY.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 395 4/6







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo

How could I be mad at you dear wordle ? Three to get a letter in the right place, and 4 to solve





Wordle 395 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

5 for me.


Spoiler



I opened with SHEAR today, just because. Found the A & R out of position. I decided to test for the remaining vowels and a couple common consonants in my next attempt instead of trying to get the AR in correct position. OPIUM provided a good test, but kids, don’t try this at home!  My high-minded idea got me nothing. So, I went back to the A&R on 3 and tried BRAWL. Nothing but 2 more spots they didn’t fit. With only an A as a vowel, it finally hits me there must be a Y. I try RANGY and hit all the letters with Y at the end and the other 4 still jumbled. I quickly detect ANGRY, which I try not to be this early in the morning. Have a great day Tugger Wordlers!


----------



## VacationForever

3 for me. Woopie Doo!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. After my second entry, it became pretty easy. I spent less time on this than almost any other wordle.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 today, but it was tough for me. 



Spoiler



I thought of 'anger' and 'angst'which wouldn't work cause I had already r/o the E, S &T.  Took DH and I forever to come up with angry. Just a mental block.  I called DH in for help after my 3rd guess after  tussling with it for awhile.


----------



## DaveNV

I'm with y'all today.  3.   

Wordle 395 3/6





Dave


----------



## slip

4 today. I'll take it after the way I started.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three green letters on the first guess and it still took me five, and a fair amount of noodling.



Spoiler



Yesterday I started with ANISE, so today I changed things up and started with ARISE.    That gave me R, I, and E in position, and at least 16 possible words that could fill in the blanks.  So guessing one at a time wasn't going to work.  I needed to use elimination words that eliminated multiple words in one guess.

When PLUCK came up completely negative, that eliminated TRIKE, TRICE, TRIPE, CRIME, CRIPE, PRICE, PRIME, GRIPE, and maybe some others I overlooked. But now I was down to eight remaining words.

BIGHT confirmed there was at least one T, and eliminated TRIBE, BRITE, BRINE, BRIDE, GRIME

That left me with TRIKE, TRITE, WRITE.  I tried WRITE, because if didn't work I would have a solution.  If WRITE missed, but gave me a green T in position 4, the answer was TRITE.  If WRITE missed but gave me a yellow T in position 4, the solution would be TRIKE.

WRITE gave me the green T in position 4, so TRITE it was.


----------



## tombanjo

Well, that sucked. Pointless is a good description





Wordle 396 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.


Spoiler



I started off with BRAIN and got the R in position 2 and an out of position I. Immediately, I’m thinking xRIxE, or maybe  even a Y at the end but I’ll worry about that later. I think of a few of the words TR listed like WRITE and TRITE but I went with PRIZE on my 2nd attempt thinking the Wordle gods may be trying to slip a very rare Z in on us today. The Z was not to be but it did confirm the R, I and E in the correct positions. I seemed to remember that WRITE had been the word previously so I went with TRITE for the win!


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me. Short comment in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Double letters always make things harder. Early on, I was wondering if I should try a word with two "e's" or whether that would be a wasted turn in that I would waste a space that might be better used to explore unused letters. As it turned out, a double "e" would have been a wasted space, but I should have considered a double "t."


----------



## clifffaith

AARGH! Had to choose between repeat letter and less-often-used letter, and chose wrong to get it in four.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

3 today. Kind of a normal Wordle word.


----------



## VacationForever

Well, I am not as smart as you smart cookies.  I got 4 right position letters on my third try and took another 2 to get the 5th letter.  So I got it in 5.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 for me today and I am happy with that again.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me, four for Rick.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two.  As has oft been mentioned, nothing takes the place of a fortuitous first guess.



Spoiler



I'm continuing a general pattern of using starting words with at least three vowels, but for variety's sake, using words I haven't used before as openers. In a three vowel opening pattern, I prefer words that use three of A, E, I, or O. So, today I started with AVOID.

After hitting three greens with AVOID, the only word I could come up with that fit was APHID.


----------



## tombanjo

It bugs me that I had X/6 yesterday as there were too many possibilities, but today, 3/6 as there were too few.




Wordle 397 3/6


----------



## slip

I was lucky with a 5 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me today.



Spoiler



DITCH was the first word that popped into my head this morning.  While not as fortuitous as TR getting 3 in correct positions, I did get 3 letters. I thought it likely the ID was at the end so I tried HUMID. I was correct about the ID and it now seemed likely the H should be in the 3rd position and maybe a P before it. APHID seemed to fit well and it did.


----------



## Patri

Here I was so happy, and then I see T_R is even happier.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Three for me today.

Wordle 397 3/6





Dave


----------



## VacationForever

Took me an hour or so.  Tough, although  got it in 3.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Got it in 3. This was a more common word for me   , gardening must have helped.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

dsmrp said:


> Got it in 3. This was a more common word for me   , gardening must have helped.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60666



Must be, I guessed it and still don't know what the heck it was.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  Two fortuitous guesses to start.



Spoiler



Went with a four vowel opening word, and, to my surprise I hit on Y in position 3. With no other vowel hits, I started thinking this might be a word with Y as the only vowel.

Guess 2  was selected to suss whether Y was the only vowel, as well as to test for common consonants.  Guess 2 confirmed a that Y was the only vowel, and gave me R and S as well. It also eliminated double Y words SLYLY and WRYLY, so I focused on words that had a Y in position 3 as the only vowel.  

That left me stumped initially, but when I mentally shifted the R and S next to the Y, TRYST popped out.


----------



## tombanjo

Friday, I'm in love with 5/6 when there are absolutely no letters left but the answer





Wordle 398 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I split the difference with TR and Tom and got it in 4.


Spoiler



I tried thinking of some unusual words or spellings this morning just to change it up a bit. SABRE came to mind and found an R and S out of position l I wanted to try a couple more vowels and see if the S was at the end with RUINS. Nothing but ruled out those vowels, leaving O and Y as the only remaining options. I was going to try a word with both but I entered it, I thought of GROSS and decided to try it. It got the R and S in the correct positions and left Y as the only vowel and it would have to be in the 3rd position, xRYSx. TRYST it would be.


----------



## Patri

Fun one, still five. Had a great start but then needed a lucky guess.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Entered a much more common word on my third entry, but that was one letter off.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took five for me today, three for Rick.


----------



## clifffaith

Six, and irritated I didn’t see where it was headed sooner. I blame the headache that started at 4am and is still with me.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today.  It is all about the starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 today, not bad.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I suspected the answer on my 3rd guess, but went after the last vowel instead.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  Sometimes, completely striking out on the first word can work out ....



Spoiler



I liked BAYOU as a starting word yesterday, so I decided to come back with it today.  A complete blank, so I knew the vowels needed to E and/or I.  

I picked DENIM to test for E and I, and I got hits on both, as well as D and M.  After that it was easy to proceed to MIDGE


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> 4 for me. I suspected the answer on my 3rd guess, but went after the last vowel instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60768


Nothing at all wrong with your guess 3.  That was just as likely to be the solution as your guess 4.


----------



## tombanjo

Very annoying, but it did not bite me. No correct letter position till guess 4 is never great. 




Wordle 399 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

4 for me.


Spoiler



I went ROGUE and got the E at the end and an out of position G. BEIGE seemed like a possible Wordle word. It wasn’t but it got the G in the right position and added an I. I really thought IMAGE was going to be the answer but it was not to be, although it did add the M out of position. At this point, it took me a while. I couldn’t think of any words with the letters I had remaining. I finally tried MIDGE, although I didn’t know if it was really a word. When it was the word, I had to google it to see the definition. So, I’ve learned something new today, already!


----------



## VacationForever

Lucky day for me.  3, with it being a wild guess.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. I had a tough time coming up with a word after my first two entries.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

I got it in four, Rick in five.


----------



## Patri

Four. I didn’t even know Barbie‘s best friend was a real word.


----------



## VacationForever

Patri said:


> Four. I didn’t even know Barbie‘s best friend was a real word.


I didn't even know Barbie had a friend.


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me. Like @Patri, I wasn't sure the answer was a real word   



Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 for me today. I'll take it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VacationForever said:


> I didn't even know Barbie had a friend.


But the flies like her.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler



After guess I figured the word must xOxER.  There are lots of consonants that can work in the pattern, so I decided to hunt consonants, and stomp gave me a P.

So, now I had it narrowed down POxER or xOPER.  I decided to ignore a bunch of ER words that are just a verb with an ER suffix -  COPER, HOPER, DOPER, PORER, ROPER.  That left me with POKER and POWER.


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me today.


Spoiler



i started looking for consonants this morning with CHARD and found an out of position R. With my 2nd guess, I wanted to see if the R was in the last position and also try a couple vowels. I also usually avoid using a word with 2 of the same letter at this point but I had a hunch this morning so I tried PRIOR. My hunch was incorrect but I got a lot out of it with the P and R in their correct positions and also an O. The word had to be POxxR or PxOxR.  POWER came to mind immediately but I thought it was too easy. Fortunately, I didn’t think of POKER or I would probably have tried it first. I went with POWER.


----------



## tombanjo

A mighty 4 today, helps to start "en pointe" as it were




Wordle 400 4/6


----------



## Patri

Five. That’s what I get for starting with bushy.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Made the same wrong choice on the middle letter on my third try as T_R_.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me today, five for Rick.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 today. Lots of possibilities with my letters.



Spoiler


----------



## jackio

Took us the whole 6. We had the second, fourth and fifth but had a couple of wrong guesses.


----------



## VacationForever

I took 6, and I kept trying with 3 correct letters in their positions by the 3rd line.


----------



## slip

4 for me today. I'm usually happy with a 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



Went back to LOUIE as a starter word.  After guess 1 figured that the O was most likely in position 3, and surmised that L was more lilely in position 2 than position 4, which meant I was hunting on xLOxE.  GLOVE was a second guess, confirming those assumptions;

That left me with ALONE and ELOPE as answers.  So, I flipped a mental coin and I picked ELOPE, which was correct.  Yesterday I had to flip a mental coin between POKER and POWER, and I selected POKER, incorrectly, based on gut feeling.  Which to me reinforces that gut feeling isn't any more reliable than doing a mental coin flip.


----------



## tombanjo

That  was tough. I managed to sneak out the window with 5


Wordle 401 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Lots of choices.


----------



## slip

I luckily pulled it out in 4.


----------



## Rolltydr

And 4 for me, also.


Spoiler



I started searching for vowels with SUAVE and found the ending E. I bombed with my second word which was TWICE. (I don’t know. It seemed like a good idea at the time.) I now believe there is an O so I try PROBE and it proves me correct and also gets a P. With the letters I have remaining, I can’t think of any words where P would work in the 2nd position, so I’m looking at xxOPE. ELOPE is all I can come up with.


----------



## "Roger"

Five today, but what was I thinking on my third entry? I had two letters correctly placed on the second try but moved them on my third try.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Five today, but what was I thinking on my third entry? I had two letters correctly placed on the second try but moved them on my third try.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60920


You needed more coffee!


----------



## "Roger"

Rolltydr said:


> You needed more coffee!


You don't know how true that is. My coffee maker broke down. Suffering...


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me.


Spoiler


----------



## AnnaS

Have not played in months - 4 for me today.  Should have been three.  Silly mistake - happy with 4


----------



## Patri

Faith, you really do come up with funny words. Plonk?


----------



## clifffaith

Patri said:


> Faith, you really do come up with funny words. Plonk?


I think I’ve seen @VacationForever use plonk too. At least I knew it was a legit word when I used it the first time. I’ve been surprised several times by trying letter combinations that I really didn’t think made up a real word, only to have them be OK!


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> I think I’ve seen @VacationForever use plonk too. At least I knew it was a legit word when I used it the first time. I’ve been surprised several times by trying letter combinations that I really didn’t think made up a real word, only to have them be OK!


You are right, great memory!  I used plonk, as a nonsense word and just in case it was valid.


----------



## VacationForever

Five today. 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 today!



Spoiler



The first 2 guesses were key, so that last 3
letters had to be 'ope'.  Could think only o 2 words, elope and grope.


----------



## tombanjo

Today was easy. Three in a pinch.


Wordle 402 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I got it in 3, also.


Spoiler



Started by searching for vowels with OILER and got the I in the 2nd position. FINCH came immediately to mind and it was a very fortuitous guess getting the INCH. CINCH and PINCH were the possibilities and I chose correctly today.


----------



## Patri

Congrats to you 3s. I was 4.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

I actually struck out today. Three possibilities for the first letter and I chose the wrong two.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Got it in 3, Rick got it in four.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five today.  Had to use an elimination word.



Spoiler



After the second guess, I knew the only vowel was I, and there wasn't I in position 3.  So three paths open.

One I in position 3. xIxxx. A word such as PINCH or NINTH or SIXTH.
One I in position 4. xxxIx.  But with letters already eliminated, I couldn't think of any words that fit that pattern.
Two Is, in positions 2 and 4.  xIxIx.  A word such RIVIT.
Of all of those, there were more xINCH options, than any other, so I decided to investigate that option. PINCH. confirmed that was the right path.

Now I had three guesses remaining, with four possibilities: CINCH, WINCH, FINCH, LINCH. Too many to try to eliminate them one-by-one.  So I used FLECK as an elimination word.  I would either hit on F, C, or L, leading directly to the correct word.  Or if FLECK missed on everything, then the solution would be WINCH.

Actually, I didn't think this through.  FLECK was guaranteed to give a C in position 4, no matter what.  A better elimination word would have been FLOWN or CLOWN.


----------



## clifffaith

I was late getting up (thanks to Jax’s 4am cuddle session which is always followed by him bouncing off the walls which makes for a hard time sleeping) and was hungry when I did the puzzle, so I pretty much purposely blew off the first three words. Then I thought I recovered nicely for five.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 today. Not bad since my first 2 words gave me nothing and my 3rd gave only 2 misplaced letters.


----------



## billymach4

slip said:


> 5 today. Not bad since my first 2 words gave me nothing and my 3rd gave only 2 misplaced letters.


Let's call that a Hawaii-Five-O!


----------



## VacationForever

Argh. Made a mistake on the third and got it in six.  Nothing to write home about.
It wasn't easy, the word lies! 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three today



Spoiler



Got M and O in position on the first guess.  Guess 2 was hunting for more vowels. I didn't hit on more vowels, which was actually quite helpful, as well as an out of position T in position 5, which was also quite helpful, as described below.

After guesses 1 and 2 I was pretty sure I had eliminated all possible words with O in position 2 as the only vowel.  So I needed another O or a Y somewhere in positions 3, 4 or 5.  The only place to park a Y was in position 5, and I couldn't think of any words that started with MO, ended in Y, and had a T in position 3 or 4.  So I zeroed in on words that started with MO, had a T in position 3 or 4, and an O in position 3, 4, or 5.

With remaining available letters, I came up with two possibilities.  MOOTS and MOTTO.  I decided MOTTO was more likely.


----------



## Patri

Hard one! Five.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, and thrilled to get it!


Spoiler



I went searching for vowels and missed with HAUTE, but did get the T in position 4.  I mainly wanted to see if a Y was in position 5 and try an O with SOFTY. Got the O in position 2 but no Y. So, after the T in position 4, I have eliminated E, H, and Y which would be the most common letters there. I tried to think of words ending in TI, TO and TT and wasn’t having any luck. I decided to try an elimination word using PRINT and found another T out of position. The T had to go in position 1 or 3, either TOxTx or xOTTx. As soon as I visualized xOTTx, I knew it had to be MOTTO.


----------



## "Roger"

Four



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. I had an inkling of where it was headed at four so used a word I knew was wrong to test my theory, which helped with the solution.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 today for me.


----------



## VacationForever

5 today.  4th was on my mind all day yesterday. 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me too



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



Today was particularly interesting and fun for me.

I've added BAYOU to my list of favorite opening words.  BAYOU checks for four of the six vowels, so it ranks up there with ADIEU and LOUIE in that regard. Plus I think BAYOU is more likely to appear someday as the solution than ADIEU or LOUIE. (I saw a comment from someone one time to the effect that if ADIEU ever turned up as the correct answer, the WORDLE corner of the internet would probably collapse.) Anyway, BAYOU only netted an out of position O in slot 4.

Coming into guess 2, I hadn't checked for I and E, and I also needed to consider whether the word had a double O in positions 2 and 3, such as WOODS.  MOIRE fit perfectly, since it checked for I and E, and if the answer word had an OO combination, MOIRE would give a green O in position 2.  (But parking away the notion that word could have a disconnected double O, such as PHOTO.)

After guess 2 I figured that O was the only vowel in the word, and the O had to be in position 3 (with caveat mentioned above that the word might have O both positions 3 and 5).  I also had an M somewhere in the word.  So now it was time to hunt for consonants and to try to pin down the location of the M.  S, T, and R are the consonants I hunt for first. R had been eliminated, so I was looking for a four consonant word that used S, T, and M, with the M not in position 1.

That led me STxMP.  Since I already knew that O was the only vowel, that made STOMP a better guess than STAMP or STUMP.

Voila!

I wasn't actively trying to solve; with info I had, STOMP, CLOMP, CHOMP, PROMO, SMOCK, SMOLT, GLOMS  and possibly others were all equally likely as solutions.  To me that is too many active options to switch from investigative mode to solution mode. But STOMP would work well to winnow down the range of possible answers.

But sometimes those investigative guesses work out, as it did today.


----------



## Rolltydr

I struck out! Dangit!


Spoiler



Great job, TR! Very well played.

For me, suffice to say I got down to my last guess with STOOP or STOMP as the options. I chose wrong.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Completely different route from T_R_'s



Spoiler


----------



## Passepartout

Got it in two today. Second time ever doing that.


----------



## VacationForever

Six. Sigh.  It was what I did after I got it in Six.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I laughed out loud. Had no idea my third try was actually the right word!



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me too. 



Spoiler



Likely the O was in 3rd position after 2 guesses. Only other word I could think of that fit was 'stoma', but it was too obscure...


----------



## slip

I got my first 2 today. Fairly lucky but I'll take it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two - lucky day



Spoiler



Used LOUIE as the starter, which netted U and E, both out of position.

Guess 2 was to try new locations for the U and E, and to begin hunting for consonants.  I like to check for S and T early, and UPSET fit my criteria. I also thought about TRUES, but WORDLE hardly, if ever, uses verbs with that third person S ending. So, I went with UPSET. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## slip

3 today, always happy with a three.


----------



## tombanjo

last two days were difficult, so today, how could i be mad with a three ? 





Wordle 405 3/6


----------



## Patri

This one did that to me. Lucky with four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Hmmm, I must have needed more coffee. It took me 4.


Spoiler



FREAK seemed like a good place to start this morning but only uncovered an out of position E. Next, I tried HELIO and added nothing. Next, I went with NUDGE and found a U also out of position. After an inordinate amount of time, I finally settled on UPSET, and I was a little because that is a word I use pretty often in the game so it shouldn’t have taken me so long.


----------



## "Roger"

Five today, which is the number of tries it took me to get one of the correct letters from my first try into the correct position. I tried all the other four positions first.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today and I am not unhappy with it.   


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

A very pathetic six today. And I had all the letters, but in the wrong spot, on my fourth try. 



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me, not too bad since I only got 1 letter in my 1st guess.



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Tried to fake me out with easy words that weren't right - 




Wordle 406 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me.


Spoiler



MOURN got the U in the 3rd position. I often search for the AU combination and gave it a try with CAULK. No A but an out of position L. I think there’s a good chance the L goes in the second position so I try BLUSH and get the BLUxx. BLUFF is the only word I can make with my remaining letters.


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me. After I struck out on my first entry, it really started to limit the words that would fit, but I still managed to come up with some good, but wrong words, on my next three tries.




Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Got zero letters first 2 lines, and all correct on the 3rd.  I am quite pleased with myself at the moment.   Okay, okay, there is some luck here. 


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Got nervous, but made six.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Tried a new first word that didn’t really pan out, but got it in four.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> Tried a new first word that didn’t really pan out, but got it in four.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61285


That's a GREAT first word.  That's being added to my first word list.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



Went back to Bayou for an opening word, Got a B in position 1 and an out-of-position U.

I pondered my second guess.  I initially considered BURST, since that would put the U in new position, and tested for R, S, and T, the three consonants I usually go for first. But then I decided there was a good chance for another vowel.  FLUID tested for a possible I, and put the U in a new position.

My second vowel possibility was eliminated, but with the added L and F, the answer was obvious.


----------



## silentg

I got two in two days


----------



## dsmrp

@T_R_Oglodyte and I had same 2nd guess. And I also got it in 3.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler



Used my new starting word from Clifffaith, and scored an R.  So the word needs an A and/or a Y, and an R somewhere other than position 3.  GRAVY fit the bill. 

After GRAVY my first inclination was to put in DRAMA as a guess, but I thought better of that, and decided I should first hunt more consonants.  A sound decision, resulting xRAMP, for which CRAMP was the only  possibility.


----------



## slip

3 today, Yeah!


----------



## Patri

Six because of inattentiveness. I forgot about a correct letter in my first guess.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Patri said:


> Six because of inattentiveness. I forgot about a correct letter in my first guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61355



I've done that before too.


----------



## tombanjo

I will not pretend luck had a role in 3 today, but I did not freeze up when it looked like it was one of those which 100 rhyming possibilities 




Wordle 407 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me.


Spoiler



I’m thinking about going to the BEACH later today, so I opened with it and got the A and out of position C. Staying with the theme, I tried COAST and got the C in the correct  first position. With my remaining letters, I think it’s likely the second letter is an L or R. I go with L and try CLAIM. No L but I find an M which now must go in the fourth position and the second letter has to be the R so it is CRAMP.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four letters in the correct spot on first word! So glad my second word was wrong because I actually had that as my first word then decided to change a letter.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

5 today. 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Lucky to get it in 3.


Spoiler



I hadn't thought of 'crack' as some of you did. Nor 'crane'.  My other choice was 'crass'.  So lucky to choose cramp.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



After guess 2, I couldn't think of a possible that might end in U, and the only word I could think that started with U, had an A in position 3, and an R in position 4 or 5 was UNARM.  I didn't think that was a likely solution, since WORDLE seldom uses words that are a root with a prefix or suffix.  

That left me looking at xUARx or xUAxR.  The only way I could make any head way on that was to assume the word started with Q, leading me directly to QUART.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.



Spoiler



I started with BLEAK and only found an out of position A. Next, I tried AVOID and only avoided finding anything. Actually, I had eliminated all the remaining vowels except U so I tried JAUNT. Finally, the ending T and a U. At this point, the A has to go in position 3. I can’t think of any words that would end with xxAUT and none that would start with a U (UxAxT). So, I’m down to xUAxT. It has to be QUART.


----------



## tombanjo

My Pint sized thinking almost missed this




Wordle 408 5/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I started with BLEAK and only found an out of position A. Next, I tried AVOID and only avoided finding anything. Actually, I had eliminated all the remaining vowels except U so I tried JAUNT. Finally, the ending T and a U. At this point, the A has to go in position 3. I can’t think of any words that would end with xxAUT and none that would start with a U (UxAxT). So, I’m down to xUAxT. It has to be QUART.
> View attachment 61401


Our minds think alike.  I'm sure that yours is great. 

As for mine  ... a couple of weeks ago DW and I were having quesadillas for dinner, and i was responsible for the cheese.  I thought I had done enough, but it wasn't, so she told me to go back to work.  That was when I realized that she was trying to make me grate again.

And those are both good Wordle words.


----------



## Patri

Had to use my thinking cap, for sure. Four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Our minds think alike.  I'm sure that yours is great.
> 
> As for mine  ... a couple of weeks ago DW and I were having quesadillas for dinner, and i was responsible for the cheese.  I thought I had done enough, but it wasn't, so she told me to go back to work.  That was when I realized that she was trying to make me grate again.
> 
> And those are both good Wordle words.


Thank you very much for the compliment but, not really. I just like words. You’ve actually taught me a few new ones, by the way. I’ve always enjoyed reading books and I can’t remember a time in my life that I didn’t read the daily newspaper. Late in my IT career, I moved into a corporate planning position that made writing/editing the bulk of my job. I loved it!

As for Wordle, it seems to me (based on your daily explanations) that we take different approaches, You seem to start out with a specific plan and put more thought into how you attack the puzzle every day. On the other hand, I fly by the seat of my pants and go with words off the top of my head quite often. Sometimes it serves me well, sometimes not. Many mornings, I’ll feel pretty good about getting what I consider a difficult word in 3 or 4 attempts, only to find that you solved it in 2 or 3. So, sometimes in the spirit of competition, it will grate on me a little that you do a great job of solving the wordle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> As for Wordle, it seems to me (based on your daily explanations) that we take different approaches, You seem to start out with a specific plan and put more thought into how you attack the puzzle every day. On the other hand, I fly by the seat of my pants and go with words off the top of my head quite often. Sometimes it serves me well, sometimes not. Many mornings, I’ll feel pretty good about getting what I consider a difficult word in 3 or 4 attempts, only to find that you solved it in 2 or 3. So, sometimes in the spirit of competition, it will grate on me a little that you do a great job of solving the wordle.


I will concede that you are probably more whimsical than I in your initial guesses.  But I'm not sure that makes that much difference in the early stages of a puzzle, as long as the initial guesses are solid.  For me, hunting vowels is most comfortable.  Other people like consonants. Other people don't pay much mind to consonants vs. vowels.    What is important is that the guesses are sound and provide guidance for subsequent guesses.  Where I think that you and I are alike, is that we more deliberately consider the universe of possible answers based on the information that we've gathered.

Like you, I've always liked reading.  When I was a boy, on cold winter days in Minnesota, I would often take a volume of an encyclopedia, find a topic that interested me, and read it.  I've always read newspapers and magazines.  Now I spend too much time surfing the web, looking to fill in information. 

I appreciate the posts by TUG members such as Richard (MULTIZ321) with links to articles.  Many of them I don't read, but often they do catch my interest, and I end up learning something.  I appreciate his curation.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Second day in a row. After my first two words, it was pretty obvious how the correct word would end, but it took me a long time to think of what the initial letters had to be.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Boo, took lots of time and all six. Did learn that one of my nonsense words was a real word!


Spoiler


----------



## slip

My first 6 but I got it.


----------



## VacationForever

Got it in 4.  Between the 3rd line to the 4th line, I took about a 30-minute break for lunch.  I would call my lunch brain food. 


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

3 today.

Wordle 408 3/6





Dave


----------



## dsmrp

I'm on a roll of 3.
Watch , tomorrow I'll use all 6 tries   



Spoiler



I've been a bit more spontaneous
in my guesses, going with good words
 that fit the letter pattern. 

Also Trying to guess the more likely vowels in the 1st word guess. There's a slight pattern of the vowels in the Wordle words. Say if the answer has an O or U,  I'll look for A and E  in the next day's word.  And E is not usually paired next to another vowel.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three again. Getting a green in position 3 on guess 1 helped me narrow things down quickly.



Spoiler



Guess 1 gave me a Y in the middle an out of position O in box 4.  I figured that most likely the O was in position two.  As for positions 4 and 5, the most common letters after Y in position are ER and LY, and EN is also in play (DOYEN). HOVER tested for the O in position 2 and established sussed out the ending letters..

So, after guess 2 I was zeroed in on xOYLY.  COYLY was the only word I could think of that fit.


----------



## slip

My second 6. I only had one misplaced letter after my 3 word. Lucky I got 6.


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me 4.


Spoiler



Great job getting that Y on your first try, TR! That made all the difference.

 I opened with CLOUD because I was looking at some beautiful wispy cirrus clouds out my sunroom windows. A good start to the day and good success with getting the starting C and out of position L and O. I had a hunch the L would be the ending letter so I tried CORAL. Bad hunch but it did get the O in correct position. For my third try, I was debating between COLOR or COLON. I settled on COLON. I didn’t uncover anything but now I know the L is in the 4th position, so I have COxLx. What the..? With my remaining letters, I’m stumped for a minute before I see… 2 Y’s! Really? Yep, it’s COYLY.


----------



## Patri

And it’s a 3!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Took me three shots to get one of the letters..



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Five for me, 3 for Rick.


----------



## VacationForever

Six today.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. Strange but I thought of the answer on the 3rd guess, and said nahhhh.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for today.


Spoiler



I started with ALERT this morning, though that may not have been true.   All it got me was an out of position T. I wanted to check for a couple more vowels and try T in the first position, so TONIC was my 2nd guess.  Go the O in the correct 2nd position and narrowed the remaining options for the T.  U was the only remaining vowel and I thought it possible the word could end in Y. I started looking at the possibility of xOTxx and xOxTx. The first word I thought about trying was POTTY, but decided nah. Next, I thought SOUTH but then immediately saw it could also be MOUTH. I decided to try SOUTH, but before I hit enter, I went back to the Y and realized it could also be YOUTH. I brilliantly changed my guess to YOUTH.


----------



## Patri

Three. No where else to go with that Y.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Just another day at the office...



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me. I heard a good first word during a lecture yesterday and used it.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

2 today - The Search for Vowels



Spoiler



there are occasional mentions of searching first for vowels vs. consonants vs. who cares.  I'm a vowel searcher; that's just my preference.  Sometimes that doesn't work.  Sometimes it does.  Today it worked spectacularly, as it should when three out of five letters are included in the vowel set.

Today I want back to ADIEU, yielding an out of position U. Vowels I haven't looked for are O and Y.  So I want my next guess to be a word that has U in a new position, and that also includes O and Y. I thought immediately of LOUSY and YOUTH, and decided to go with YOUTH.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today, makes up for the 5 and 6 in the last 2 days. 


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Three for me. I heard a good first word during a lecture yesterday and used it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61533


I must say you use some of the words that I have never heard of.


----------



## slip

4 today, not bad. I'll take it.


----------



## dsmrp

4 today. I did think of a new starter word for vowels.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three.  This required some noodling.



Spoiler



As  usual, guess1 was vowel hunt.  There aren't any single vowel words that end in E, so I knew there was another vowel somewhere. The missing vowel options were A, a second E,  or Y.

Guess 2 was planned to identify the the missing vowel, as well as put the R in a new location. Both A and the second E came up empty, so I knew I was missing a Y. I also knew that I needed an R in position 1 or 4.

I don't believe there are any words that start with Y and end in E and don't have at least one more vowel.  Nor could I find any words that fit the pattern RxxYE. So, the Y needed to be in spot 2 or 3.  I could not come up with any word that matched with xYRxE or with xxYRE. So now I was focusing on a RxYxE pattern.

That was a stumper; I was flummoxed until I realized that the word could begin with RH.


----------



## slip

5 today. I was hoping for 4 but my 4th word gave it to me for a 5.


----------



## tombanjo

It's like a jungle sometimes
It makes me wonder how I keep from going under 
with 5/6 on the wordle page
and everyone guessing letters is a craze
I should drink more coffee before I attempt
another feat like that again






Wordle 411 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me.


Spoiler



Ok, TR, you convinced me to go for vowels and look what happened! Nada! 

I opened with AUDIO and, as you can see, no green or yellow squares. Well, it does pretty much guarantee an E and maybe a Y so that’s where I went next. JERKY (the beef kind, not the personality, ) did indeed yield the E and Y plus an R, all out of position. I’m thinking the Y has to be in position 2 or 3 and maybe the word ends with ER. CYBER fits the pattern and just seems like a very Wordle word. I convince myself that’s the answer and, of course it isn’t, and doesn’t even get any of the letters in their correct positions. At this point, I make a dumb mistake (more coffee, please) and try EVERY, forgetting the Y has already been ruled out for position 5. Sheesh! So, I regroup and carefully look at my board. With my remaining letters, I’m looking at RxYxE or xRxYE. Like TR, I finally realize the word can start with RH and I see RHYME has to be the word.


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today but took me ages.  For a while, my thinking cap couldn't find a word that could fit the 4 letters established after the 2nd line.  


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. With the letters that I had and those I had eliminated on my first two tries, it went fast.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Five for both of us.  That was a tough one.  I love it when you play the first two words and nada.  At least it eliminates 10 letters.


----------



## dsmrp

It was a tough one.  Took me all 6, even with DH helping after the 3rd guess!


----------



## tombanjo

A bit funky, but no snags





Wordle 412 4/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today, as well.



Spoiler



I'm an admitted vowel hustler, but if I get two vowels in the first guess, I figure the odds of finding more vowels are small enough that I'm better off focusing or finding consonants at that point instead of seeking more vowels, SURLY fits by putting the U and Y in new positions, while hunting for common consonants S, R, and L.

After guess 2 the remaining options I saw were:

BUMPY.
BUGGY.
BUNNY.
BUDGY (not sure this is even a word).
BUFFY  (not sure this is even a word).
DOGMA, guess 3, was an elimination word. It tests for BUGGY, BUMPY, and BUDGY.  DOGMA  yielded an in-position G in position.  And of the available words, the only one that had a G in position 3 was BUGGY. So that became my guess.


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four today, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an admitted vowel hustler, but if I get two vowels in the first guess, I figure the odds of finding more vowels are small enough that I'm better off focusing or finding consonants at that point instead of seeking more vowels, SURLY fits by putting the U and Y in new positions, while hunting for common consonants S, R, and L.
> 
> After guess 2 the remaining options I saw were:
> 
> BUMPY.
> BUGGY.
> BUNNY.
> BUDGY (not sure this is even a word).
> BUFFY  (not sure this is even a word).
> DOGMA, guess 3, was an elimination word. It tests for BUGGY, BUMPY, and BUDGY.  DOGMA  yielded an in-position G in position.  And of the available words, the only one that had a G in position 3 was BUGGY. So that became my guess.
> 
> View attachment 61655


Very well played, TR!

It took me all 6.


Spoiler



Maybe it’s just me but there seems to have been several words with Y lately so I tried a new starter word today. YODEL did indeed yield an out of position Y. With my 2nd guess, I wanted to move the Y and check for A and I. HAIRY got the Y in correct position 5 and ruled out A and I. So, there has to be a U, I think. I haven’t had enough coffee yet, so I just try FUNKY thinking the U has to be in 2nd position and maybe I’ll get lucky. I’m right about the U but nothing else. I see that GUSTY and MUSTY are possibilities and I try GUSTY. I get the G out of position. So, I either have xUxGY or xUGGY. I can’t think of anything with xUxGY but BUGGY or MUGGY are available. Of course, I choose the wrong one first but then get it correct on my last chance.


----------



## Patri

Geesh, I went through a lot of wrong letters to get it in five.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Wish I could say that!


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. 



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I crapped out today! Actually thought of the correct word for my sixth try, but after typing it in I liked the alternate word I thought of better, so changed it. No joy here!


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Strange, most of you got yesterday's word so easily, while I struggled. Today's the opposite, it came pretty quickly in 3.



Spoiler



I went with my starter 'ocean' word again, 
thinking it's gotta hit sometime on those vowels . But nope, so went hunting for I and U vowels. Got lucky on 2nd guess. 
Buggy and Buddy were only words I could think of that worked. And since it's summer I went with 'buggy'.
Today's Jumble puzzle picture featured mosquitos which predisposed me to buggy too


----------



## rickandcindy23

I got it in 3, which was strange because I only had one letter in the right place after the second word (letter 2) and just guessed.  It was a crazy guess.  I think I read Rick's mind.


----------



## VacationForever

If I had thought about Marriott Vacation Club website site issues, I would have gotten the word earlier!


----------



## slip

4 today and I'm happy with that.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three today.



Spoiler



The original is one of my favorite movies of all time.  Until Alien, space movies painted a romantic picture of space, as many oaters did for the west.  Alien was just a gritty movie, about a space freighter, with ordinary crew members, squabbling about things like working conditions and compensation.  Workers vs. bosses. Grimy, junky interiors.

OATER, by the way, is a great WORDLE word if you're a voweler such as I.  Occasionally I've tried searching for consonants  first but it just makes me feel so .... so .... disemvoweled.

**********

Started with AUDIO today, just because I hadn't used it for awhile.  I concluded that the out-of-position I that AUDIO generated was most likely in position 2 or 3.

STING checked for the I in position 3, as well as hunting on four common consonants, including S and T, which are two of the consonants I go after first.

STING confirmed the I in position 3, and also eliminated words ending in ITE, ISH, ITH, ITS, IST, INT, ING, IRT, IRS, and probably others I can't think of.  So many possibilities are gone, that I think that maybe there's another vowel in position 4 or 5.  An A in position 4 is possible, but the only word I can think of is ALIAS, which I eliminated in guess 2.

But if I put an E in position 4, then my out of position N slides nicely to position 5, leading me to ALIEN. But I can also put the N in position 2, which leads to ANILE, and ILE is one of the endings not eliminated by guess 2. ALIEN seemed to me a more likely solution than ANILE, so that is what tried.


----------



## tombanjo

I'm not a stranger to solving it in three, using my second word to get the more vowels and really helped.





Wordle 413 3/6


----------



## Patri

I took a screenshot at 3 because I thought I had it right. Wordle was not as excited, so it’s a 4 for me.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

I am a little in the same camp as @Patri. I took four, but really thought that my second or third word was going to be the correct answer.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Much better today with three



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

I got it in two today.  That was one of the only times I've done that.

Wordle 413 2/6






Spoiler









Dave


----------



## slip

4 today. I usually happy with 4 and very happy with 3.


----------



## VacationForever

5 today. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three again



Spoiler



After guess 2 I deduced that A must be in position 4.  So the solution is SxxAx, with M filling one of the positions.  I  can't come up with any words using remaining letters where A is the only vowel in position 4.  So I decided that the word likely has another vowel, which must be E, a second A, or a Y. I can't come up with anything words using A or Y as another vowel, so I focused on finding a spot for an E.

Playing with options, if I moved the M to position 2, I was looking at SMxAx, with E needing to fill in position 3 or 5,  E didn't fit in position 5, so if my word had an E, it was likely in position 3.  So, if my pathway was correct, the solution needed to be SMEAx. SMEAR was the only option that fit.


----------



## tombanjo

With a dollop of cream cheese on my bagel, and coffee in hand, a 4






Wordle 414 4/6


----------



## Patri

4 as well.


----------



## Rolltydr

And 4 for me, also.


Spoiler



I wanted to start with a new word today, one that incorporated a Y. THYME got the M and E out of position. To move the M and E and add another vowel to the mix, I went with FEMUR. Got the ending R and ruled out a couple more positions for ME. As I was looking at possibilities, I tried MxxER. I noticed I could turn that 2nd x into an X and MIXER would be a perfect wordle word. Nope, not that easy. So, now I’m stuck with xMExR. It took a few minutes, but I finally got to SMEAR.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Three tries to get the one last letter with four letters already correct and in the proper place.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and that was fast!  It makes up for all the times when I am stumped.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I used all six, and made a correct choice at the end when there was more than possibility.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

3 for me today. I'm always happy with a 3.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again.



Spoiler



Pretty straightforward.  Guess 2 putting the U in a new position and a hunt for consonants.

After guess 2, I though the word might start with UN, so I was looking for something that would fit a UNxIx pattern, and that didn't use letters I had already eliminated.  UNFIT is what I came up with.


----------



## tombanjo

Three for you, not me, it might be I am not suited to this game






Wordle 415 6/6


----------



## Patri

Five!


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. Seems like forever since I got one in 3.


Spoiler



I used a new starter word, TAUPE, looking for some vowels. Got the U and T out of position. That left me with O,I and, possibly, Y as remaining vowels. I thought maybe OU was the ticket and tried CLOUT. No O but got the T in the correct ending position. I spent a lot of time here looking for and ruling out possibilities before finally seeing UNFIT.


----------



## "Roger"

Four, but I needed my morning coffee. I ignored having a letter in the correct position on my first try until the end.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three!  Whoop whoop!  Under 20 seconds.  Lucky or what? What. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

"Roger" said:


> Four, but I needed my morning coffee. I ignored having a letter in the correct position on my first try until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61976


Been there. Done that!


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Just squeaked out a 6. I shouldn't do this while watching TV.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me.



Spoiler



Was lucky to get the F and N in my 3rd guess. 
I don't think U's and I's are commonly in words.


----------



## slip

I had it in 3 but changed to a different word so 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four today



Spoiler



After guess I figured the word likely ended in Y.  Now I needed to find consonants.  SALTY has three common consonants, and also verified the Y was in position 5.

After guess 2 I figured the word was either xARTY or xATTY.  There were more possibilities with xATTY (CATTY, RATTY, FATTY, HATTY, PATTY, NATTY) that I decided to go down that path instead of the xARTY path.  I selected PATCH to confirm that there was a T in position 3, as well as to test for PATTY, CATTY, and HATTY.


----------



## tombanjo

Four - surprisingly, as with out coffee I am just a lump of meat. 




Wordle 416 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I decided to use all 6 this morning. Why leave leftovers? 


Spoiler



I thought about going for a Y but talked myself out of it. Big mistake! So, I started with AUDIO to search for vowels and only got an out of position A. Thought about going for the Y again but, instead, just checked for E and some consonants with CRANE. Okay, there’s got to be a Y, so I finallly looked for it with HASTY. So, I have xAxTY and decide the 4th letter is probably a T. For xATTY, with my remaining letters, the possibilities are BATTY, FATTY and PATTY. I try them in that order, fill up my board and kill my first cup of coffee for the day.


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Another vote for four.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six, a long time, and a throw away word to try to ferret out some more letters.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 this time.  I had to go hunting for that last letter 


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

5 for me.

Wordle 416 5/6







Dave


----------



## tombanjo

Today was tough, I stuck around and saw it through with 5





Wordle 417 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me also.


Spoiler



I started with STYLE to hit the consonants ST and I wanted to try the Y. All I got was an L. I tried FLUID next to try a couple vowels and moved the L to the correct position and found an I. I thought the I almost had to go in position 3 so I tried ALIGN and I was correct. It also uncovered G and N out of position. The most likely scenario was xLING. I think there were 2 options with my remaining letters, BLING and CLING. Of course, I tried the wrong one first.


----------



## Patri

Five as well.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Fortunate opening word made it easy for me.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

All the way to six today. Whew! 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I actually considered the answer for my 2nd guess, but went down another path instead.



Spoiler



Since I got the C in 1st word, I thought maybe the answer ended in 'ck'. My other options were 'crime' and 'cling'. 
On 3rd guess, I got too clever for myself, and thought Wordle would pull the old double vowel on us, so went with 'icing' instead of 'cling'


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four again



Spoiler



After Guess 1,  I knew the missing vowel (was either E or Y, and there are vegetable options on the stove.

After Guess 2, I figured that I was the only vowel, and there was a good possibility the word ended with ING. Guess 3 confirmed the ING and added an L in position 2 to boot.




After


----------



## slip

A 4 today and I'm happy.


----------



## DaveNV

4 for me today.

Wordle 417 4/6






Dave


----------



## tombanjo

I was certainly not shining at my brightest this morning - 





Wordle 418 6/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four again.



Spoiler



Guess 2 put the E and L in new locations, and tested for remaining vowels.

After guess 2, my first inclination was to make STEAL my second guess, because that put all the known letters in new positions, and added S and T, two of the most common consonants.  Then I reconsidered. - STEAL was the only word I could think of that fit an xxEAL pattern.  I liked keeping EA together, so I considered putting the L ahead of EA, giving me a xLEAx pattern, for which there were three possibilities - CLEAN, GLEAN, PLEAD.  So I figured that xLEAx was more likely to be correct than xxEAL.

Since two of three words in xLEAx path ended in N, I opted to use one of those words.  If the xLEAx pattern was correct and I guessed wrong I would know which of the two remaining words was correct.  And if the xLEAx pattern was shown wrong, then I could go back to STEAL, if that was still viable.

I chose CLEAN, and while it was incorrect, it eliminated PLEAD, leaving GLEAN as the only choice.


----------



## Rolltydr

And four for me, also.


Spoiler



FLACK popped into my head this morning so I went with it. Not bad, L in correct 2nd position and an A. I wanted to check for other vowels and went with ALOUD. I ruled those out but now I know the A is most likely in the 4th position. I try PLEAT and now I have xLEAx. With my remaining letters, I GLEANed success!


----------



## VacationForever

Five.  I had the right word for the 4th but thought I would use a more commonly use word first.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

I went down in flames.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

VacationForever said:


> Five.  I had the right word for the 4th but thought I would use a more commonly use word first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62216


 Five for me; also thought of the correct word at four but used another.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me, but I found this one tough.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the third try today.

I was just wondering, has anyone tried it and, on the first attempt, got all five letters correct but just not in the right order, then had to find an anagram for that word?


----------



## slip

3 for me today. Always Happy with a 3.


----------



## DaveNV

4 for me today. 

Wordle 418 4/6






Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Steady diet of fours lately



Spoiler



Not much to say.  Guess 2 was hunting for missing vowel, putting B in a new locations, and looking for common consonants.

Guess 3 trying to find a home for the B and E, and checking for a starting S.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Steady diet of fours lately
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to say.  Guess 2 was hunting for missing vowel, putting B in a new locations, and looking for common consonants.
> 
> Guess 3 trying to find a home for the B and E, and checking for a starting S.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62285



 Nothing bad about a 4.


----------



## tombanjo

Call me slow, but at 4 am this took 6 tries.


Wordle 419 6/6


----------



## slip

Another 3 and very happy with that.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for Friday!


Spoiler



I wanted to start with a Y word and I don’t know why LYING came to me but it did and got me the starting L, but no Y. Next, I wanted to find vowels and tried LOUSE. That got me an out of position E. With the L and E, I think there is a good possibility there is also an A. I try LEACH and do get an A but both it and E are still out of position. I now think the A most likely follows the L which means the E is in the 4th position, LAxEx. LABEL this one complete!


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Good start, but took a couple of tries to work out the final details.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Six. I made it harder than it was.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today. Shish.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This was challenging.  Caught it in five, breaking my string of fours. Detailed discussion in the spoiler.



Spoiler







Guess 2 was trying to find homes for the U and Y from guess 1, and checking up on S (the most common starting letter in English), T (common in it's own right and often in a ST combination) and D, another common consonants.  Guess 2 onfirmed Y in position, and U not in position 3.  The misses on S, T, and D were actually quite helpful, as that narrowed down the remaining possibilities greatly when I switched from investigation to solution after guess 3.

Guess 3 verified U in position 2, established that there isn't another vowel lurking somewhere in the word, and added G and L to the list of consonants searched.

After guess 3 the solution mode option was on.  I came  up with the following list of possible solutions:

LUMPY
LUNKY
LUCKY
FUZZY
FUNNY
FUNKY
JUNKY
JUMPY
MURKY
PUNKY
HUNKY
That's eleven possibilities, with three remaining guesses, so one-by-one elimination is more likely to end in flame-out than in hitting the answer. I need an elimination word, and maybe some luck.

Looking at the remaining possibilities, I decide on CHAMP as my guess 4, because that looks as if it will assure me a solution within six guesses. Guessing CHAMP sets up the following scenarios:

If I hit on C, I will try to solve with LUCKY in guess 5.
If I hit on H, I will try to solve with HUNKY in guess 5.
If I hit on M, the possibilities will be JUMPY, LUMPY, and MURKY.  With two guesses remaining I can try LUMPY as guess 5.  If LUMPY is wrong, but the M is in position 3, I will solve with JUMPY in guess 6. If LUMPY is wrong and the M is not in position 3, I will solve with MURKY in guess 6.
If I hit on P, the possibilities will be JUMPY, LUMPY and PUNKY. With two guesses remaining I can try LUMPY as guess 5. If LUMPY is wrong, but the P is in position 4, I will solve with JUMPY in guess 6. If LUMPY is wrong and the P is not in position 4, I will solve with PUNKY in guess 6.
If I don't get a hit on any letter, the remaining possibilities are JUNKY, FUZZY, FUNNY, and FUNKY. In that case, my guess 5 is FUNKY.
If FUNKY is incorrect, and the word doesn't contain F, I will solve with JUNKY in guess 6.
If FUNKY is incorrect but confirms F in position 1 and N in position 3, but misses on K in position 4, I will solve with FUNNY in guess 6.
If FUNKY is incorrect but confirms F in position 1 and shows the word doesn't contain N, I will solve with FUZZY in guess 6.

CHAMP returned an H, leaving HUNKY as the solution.


----------



## Rolltydr

Sheesh! Not a good start to the weekend. I struck out!


Spoiler



I got off to a great start with MONEY getting the N and Y in their correct positions. Then, LANKY got the K, so I have xxNKY. This is going to be easy, right? Dead freaking wrong!

The second letter has to be I or U and I’m thinking I and PINKY. Nope. So, it’s xUNKY. With my remaining letters, the possibilities are: FUNKY, GUNKY, HUNKY, JUNKY. I prioritize them in my mind and with 3 guesses remaining must leave out one. I left out HUNKY and it cost me.

 I should have tried one of TR‘s elimination words but I hate doing that. I want to have a shot at solving the puzzle with every guess. Sometimes it cost me, as it did today.


----------



## tombanjo

Out of nothing but a lump of clay, God created solved in 4. A true miracle. 




Wordle 420 4/6


----------



## VacationForever

3 today and fast.  I guess I am lucky!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Bombed out today. Two tries to get the fourth and fifth letters and both times I was wrong. Bummer.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Happy with six, especially after Cliff came up with one more word  after I thought I’d exhausted the possibilities.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. I thought my third guess was pretty good.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Four. I thought my third guess was pretty good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62437


So did I.


----------



## slip

4, not bad.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Back to four.



Spoiler



*

*

After Guess 3, the answer had to align with either xIAxx or xxAxI.

The xIAxx words I came up with all ended in S, such as DIALS or VIALS.  I've concluded that Wordle never uses a five-letter word that is formed by appending S to a noun or verb, so I discarded the xIAxx pattern and focused in the xxAxI pattern.  I came up with two words that fit that pattern - KHAKI and ABACI.  ABACI is the plural of abacus, and trusting my instinct that Wordle shies away from plural nouns, I went with KHAKI.


----------



## tombanjo

I put on my big boy pants and pulled off a three




Wordle 421 3/6


----------



## slip

5 today.


----------



## Patri

Three, but it took me a long time.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

First of all, I’m impressed with you all. I took all 6 and a very long time.


Spoiler



I think this is the hardest one yet, for me. Even counting the ones I struck out on.

 I started looking for vowels with ACUTE. An out of position A. I wanted to try OI so I went with AVOID, although it didn’t change the position of the A. It got the I, also out of position. So, I now think there may be a Y, and debate between FAIRY and HAIRY. I go with HAIRY and add the H, also out of position. Now, I’m stumped. I keep trying to make words to no avail. I finally decide just to try a word and hope something hits. I try SWAMP, thinking maybe I can add a consonant or two. Nope, but it does get the A in correct position 3. I’m still coming up empty, so I try FLAIL and eliminate a couple more letters. I’m down to my last guess and feeling defeated. I finally see that KHAKI works and I curse the Wordle gods!


----------



## "Roger"

Three tries, but it took a long time to come up with anything at all after my second word.



Spoiler





[/SPOI


----------



## clifffaith

Four today, and fairly quickly considering that I’d call this a difficult word.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today, and pretty fast as I thought of the word after the 3rd line.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four again. solution straightforward.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

6 today.


----------



## tombanjo

I really hit it. Three today, I'm on fire !!!





Wordle 422 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me. Good start to the week after a couple of tough days.


Spoiler



I started searching for vowels today and since Wordle has kicked me the past couple days, I tried ABUSE. I got and E out of position.  I wanted to try all the remaining vowels with my next word but couldn’t think of any that also allowed me to move the E. So, I tried PEONY and got the P correct with E and O out if position. POKER came to me pretty quickly and I really didn’t think that would be the word but I got lucky.


----------



## Patri

Five. Fun one.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Unlike yesterday when I did it in three, today took very little thinking. Went quickly.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Crapped out. Two choices at the end, small debate, went with the one I thought of first, but no joy.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

I got 3 of the letters in the correct places after the 3rd line, then 4 in the 4th line. After that it was just replacing the letters for that one position in line 5, and finally got it in line 6.


----------



## DaveNV

I got it in 5, for the same reasons as above.  Had four letters right on the third word, but it took to more guesses to get the first letter right.

Dave


----------



## dsmrp

5 for me. I was thinking baseball, instead of going with the odds of r/o 2 rhyming words. So I didn't hit it out of the park   
Luckily I didn't strike out either.



Spoiler



For 3rd guess, I thought the answer would end in 'er' with the 'o' in 2nd position. The 3 words I could think of using remaining letters were 'joker', 'poker' and 'homer' .
I went with homer


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two today.  Picked a good day to try out a new opening word. 



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

It's a cruel, cruel world when I get 6




Wordle 423 6/6


----------



## Patri

Shocked with a 3.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five. My hat‘s off to you, TR!


Spoiler



I went back to one of my favorite opening words when searching for vowels, AUDIO. Got the out of position U. I wanted to tru UE and Y with my next word to hit all the vowels. I used PUKEY because it worked. I got the E in position 4. I wanted ro see if the word ended with an R and also move the U. UTTER seemed like a good Wordle word but, alas, it was not the answer but did add an R out of position. However, I somehow, missed it. At this point, I believe the U has to go in position 3 so I’m looking at xxUEx because I somehow missed the R. BLUES is one of my favorite music genres so I give it a shot. It adds the L and I see the R, finally, although both are out of position. The L ha to go in the last position and the R almost certainly in the second position, xRUEL. GRUEL is the only word that fits.


----------



## "Roger"

Five also. A real toughie for me.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  Not too bad!



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tombanjo said:


> It's a cruel, cruel world when I get 6
> 
> View attachment 62589
> Wordle 423 6/6


said Oliver Twist.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. The answer was one of my 2 options for guess #3, but went with the more common word...


Spoiler


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 424 2/6



Wow  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning. 



Spoiler



I've been getting tired of my stable of four vowel opening words, so I'm trying more three-vowel opening words.  Yesterday I used ROUGE.  Today I went with ARISE, because A, E, and I are amont the most common vowels, and S and R are two very common consonants.  UTILE filled in more information.  

Considering the letters eliminated, TWICE seemed the only remaining option.


----------



## slip

3 today, which is yesterday still for most of you.  

I was late in playing today.


----------



## slip

Now, a 5 for today.


----------



## tombanjo

I gave it the old one, two and wound up with 4





Wordle 424 4/6


----------



## tombanjo

I gave it the old one, two and wound up with 4

View attachment 62681

Wordle 424 4/6


----------



## Patri

Five.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Good word on the third try repositioning the known letters, but the wrong one.



Spoiler









Now that yesterday is over, I am surprised that a couple of you went straight to gruel. I would have tried cruel first. A much more common word.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five, also.


Spoiler



My sprinklers were running this morning so SPRAY popped into my head. Nothing. I decide I better search for some vowels and try GUIDE. That gets I and E in correct positions. Next, I try OLIVE to make sure there isn’t an O lurking and there isn’t. I try CHIME and get the C out of position. I can’t think of any words that would fit the xCIxE pattern, so I think it has to be xxICE and TWICE works.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four for me.  I made a mistake on the 3rd line but it ended up being helpful. 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Woo hoo 2 today! This is a first for me.



Spoiler



I thought the 'I' would have to be in 3rd position, since I ruled out the 'R'.
Luckily I went thru the remaining letters 
and remembered the irregular 'two' word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me, as is typical.



Spoiler



After getting ANG in place on guess 3, TWANG was the only word I could come up with the remaining letters.


----------



## tombanjo

A real rebel rouser, 4 at 4 am is not too shabby





Wordle 425 4/6


----------



## slip

Could have had 4 but end out with 5.


----------



## Patri

Four. Interesting word!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

And 5 for me.


Spoiler



I tried a new starter word for me this morning. I’ve noticed a couple of you have had good luck using LOUIE  to search for vowels. I had no such luck. Next, I wanted to try A and Y so went with HYDRA and got the out of position A. At this point, I thought maybe the word had 2 A’s so, I tried MACAW. No second A but a W. With my remaining letters and the slots available, I think it’s likely, the W goes in position 2, so I’m looking at xWAxx. I try SWANK and come out with xWANx. TWANG is the only word I can make.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Things were pretty much set up with my opening word, but went for a more common word on my second try.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

I still do not know how I got it in 4 as I only had 2 letters correct after 3.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took all six today.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Cliff had a different word! Why would that be?
Can’t insert a spoiler or even a direct photo, but he has TWICE all in green on try number six.
ETA That was yesterday’s puzzle, he didn’t remember he hadn’t done the puzzle on vacation! How funny to have “similar” words two days in a row.


----------



## dsmrp

Back to 4. 



Spoiler



I can't believe Wordle chose words starting with the same letters _twice_ in 2 days!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Back to 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Wordle chose words starting with the same letters _twice_ in 2 days!
> View attachment 62838


Perhaps it's just random.


----------



## PamMo

"Roger" said:


> Three today. Things were pretty much set up with my opening word, but went for a more common word on my second try.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62782



I don’t usually post in this thread, but I had the exact same words as you today, @“Roger”!


----------



## tombanjo

With a shake of my shoulders and a tip of my hat, I accept the 5 





Wordle 426 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Interesting word!


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



New opening word.  As usual, minimum three vowels in my opening word.

Guess 2 was to put the U and G in new positions, while also hunting for common consonants, with S in position 1, it's most common location.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I started with LEAST and got the least I could with an out of position S. I then tried PIOUS and got the U in the 4th position. I want to try the S in the first position and I think of SHRUB. As the tiles are turning, I’m sure I have it. Crap! Last letter isn’t a B, but a G. SHRUG it is!


----------



## "Roger"

Four.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Took all six today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62807


I failed that one.


----------



## clifffaith

All six once again.


Spoiler



Who knew sprug was actually a word? And why would I have tried what I thought was a nonsense word before realizing shrug was the answer ?


----------



## dsmrp

3 today. On a whim, I changed my  starter word. Got lucky on 2nd guess to get a 3rd letter.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Faith, you win again. Who else would even dare try sprug, let alone think of it?


----------



## slip

4 today


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.



Spoiler



New starter word for me.  Three vowels, as usual, and S and T are among the letters I hunt for first. 

After guess 2 I figured the word must be TREAx, and TREAD and TREAT were possibilities.  I popped in TREAT, and that was it.


----------



## tombanjo

To be oblique, I did not cheat although my prize was 4





Wordle 427 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, also.


Spoiler



I also used a new starter word this morning, MORAY. It was fairly productive, getting the A in position 4 and an R. I moved the R and checked for U with LUNAR. Nothing. I wanted to check for E and T, so I tried GREAT. It was, leaving me with xREAT. With my remaining letters, it had to be TREAT.


----------



## "Roger"

Two today. Obviously that takes luck. In this case my opening word made it easy.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today. Glad to break my string of sixes!



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Two. I debated using that second t but could think of no other word.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

3 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.  Had to noodle.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I figured A had to be in position 2, because if A was in position 3, the word would be xSAxE, and I couldn't think of any words that fit that pattern.  

So I focused on xASTE, with BASTE, CASTE, HASTE, WASTE as possible solutions. I decide on WATCH  for guess 3.  If the word is WASTE, CASTE, or HASTE, I'll hit on the first letter of the word.  And if I miss on W, C, or H, then the solution will be BASTE.


----------



## Patri

Five. I still had the option of paste.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. 


Spoiler



I wanted to go for vowels this morning and started with AUDIO. Only found an out of position A. Next, I decided to try LEAST, which the Wordle bot says is one of the most productive words. It was today. I got EAS and T, but all are out of position. I immediately begin looking at the pattern xASTE. I very briefly debate WASTE or BASTE for my next try and, fortunately, decide on WASTE.


----------



## tombanjo

In my hurry to get to 4, I threw away a guess





Wordle 428 4/6


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Three tries to get the first letter.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

My first three in what seems like forever! I think what helped was instead of attempting to come up with a word that used the two letters from my first try, my second word had all new letters and I lucked out and got three more correct.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two.  A matter of luck and not of accomplishment. 



Spoiler



Decided to go back to my old standby starter word, ADIEU, since I hadn't used it for awhile. 

After guess 1 I wasn't trying to solve.  I was just looking for a word that would put the I and E in different locations, and that didn't include any of the letters eliminated in guess 1. I finally found MERIT, and I was surprised when it was the answer.


----------



## slip

Could have been 4 but I guessed the wrong word so I ended up at 5.


----------



## slip

5 again today.


----------



## tombanjo

No special badge for me today, all 5 letters guessed, but not one in the right place




Wordle 429 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



Apparently, I’m hungry this morning as I went with foods on my first 2 guesses. I opened with ROAST and got the ending T and an R. Next, I moved the R and tried 2 vowels with FRUIT. That got the I in the 4th position and also meant the R had to go in position 3, so I have xxRIT. With my remaining letters, MERIT is the first word I can make work, and it does.


----------



## "Roger"

Three.



Spoiler



A fortunate opening word always helps.


----------



## Patri

Five. Wasted one try with a green letter misplacement.


----------



## clifffaith

Off to a bad start, but got it in three.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today in under 15 seconds.  Unlike yesterday - I blew up.  



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

2 today! Due to super lucky guess.
I was just searching for consonants.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again



Spoiler



Guess 2 was putting the O and E in new locations, and checking for common consonants.  I like to go after S, T, and R as soon as a I can.  Guess 1 eliminated R and S, so I wanted to include a T in guess 2. COVET was what I came up with.  I eliminated T, but did hit on xOVEx.  With the letters that had bee eliminated, WOVEN was the only word I could think of that fit.

For today's puzzle, eliminating R and S in guess 1 was huge, because when I got to guess 3, words ending in ER and ES had been eliminated.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three again
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 2 was putting the O and I in new locations, and checking for common consonsants.  I like to go after S, T, and R as soon as a I can.  Guess I eliminated R and S, so I wanted to include a T in guess 2. COVET was what I came up with.  I eliminated T, but did hit on xOVEx.  With the letters that had bee eliminated, WOVEN was the only work I could think of that fit.
> 
> For today's puzzle, Eliminating R and S in guess 1 was huge, because when I got to guess 3, words ending in ER and ES had been eliminated.
> 
> View attachment 63200



Oh, darn.


----------



## Patri

Four. I’ll take it.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, also.


Spoiler



I tried a new starter word with AFIRE. All it yielded was an out of position E. I wanted to try OU and E but also move the E with my 2nd guess but couldn’t think of any words to use, so I finally decided on MELON. I added an O and the ending N. I tried COVEN next which led to WOVEN.


----------



## "Roger"

Three.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.  I took a 5-hr break for golf and lunch after the 3rd line.  I guess it freed up my mind when I cam back.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 today. Like @T_R_Oglodyte , I luckily chose for 2nd guess,  the correct positioning for the vowels I got in my 1st guess. 



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another 3.



Spoiler



I stupidly used a word with two Es in guess 1.  Sometimes  you're lucky.

With guess 2, I tried the Es in positions 3 and 4.  After guess 2 the word had to have EE in positions 2 and 3.  I also couldn't think of a word that  fit with DEExx, so I figured the word was probably xEEDx.  NEEDY was the only word I could come up with remaining letters, so I plugged that in.

_[edit]_ I guess WEEDY would also have worked, but I overlooked that possibility.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



Unlike TR, I was unlucky, getting nothing from my first word, STOIC. I tried for more vowels with guess 2, VALUE, and got an out of position E. Now, I’m thinking there’s probably a Y, so I go with HYPER and find it out of position. So, I’m 3 words in and have 2 letters out of position. I think the Y is probably the last letter and I also think there’s a goid possibility of another E. I try ENEMY and I was right on both counts. With the remaining letters, I’m thinking NEExY and NEEDY works.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.  My brain fell asleep after the 1st line. 


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Five. Eh!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Out of nowhere, I got a 5.


----------



## dsmrp

Back to 4. The answer seemed too common, so I went with the more unusual consonants instead.



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Four today.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Back to my more typical four.



Spoiler



After guess 3 I was down to FLOWN, BLOWN, and CLOWN.  I had three guesses, so I just decided to try them one-by-one.  I started with CLOWN, for no particular reason.


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## Patri

Three. My weird starter word was helpful.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me, also.


Spoiler



I started with DOILY this morning and got the O and L out of position. I wanted to continue searching for vowels and ALONE got the LO in correct place and also found an N. With those and the letters eliminated, I’m looking at xLOxN. I immediately see that FLOWN and CLOWN work ( I completely missed seeing that BLOWN would, also. I decided CLOWN was more likely and that was it.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today.



Spoiler









No surprise. Four pretty well fits in with my overall stats.


----------



## VacationForever

Five today. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me. Got a helpful consonant on 2nd guess   



Spoiler


----------



## CPNY

I got it on the first try the other day… today was 3


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

two (lucky)



Spoiler



After guess 1 I figured there was likely at least one more vowel in the word.  IRONY is a standard guess 2 for me when the only hit with ADIEU is an out of position I, because it puts the I in a new location and checks for O and Y, the only remaining vowels.  Didn't expect it to be the solution.


----------



## Patri

3. There was only one place the i could go, so then it was a matter of thinking it through.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, also.


Spoiler



I started with a new one for me, NOMAD, and got the N and O out of position. I wanted to move those and add another vowel or 2. I finally decided to go with FREON and got the R correct but not the O and N. However, it seemed likely now that the N would go in the 4th position and the O most likely in 3rd, but still possibly 1st. I decided to try PRONG and it left me with xRONx. With my remaining letters, it had to be IRONY.


----------



## "Roger"

Four again. What a surprise.



Spoiler


----------



## CPNY

5 today.


----------



## VacationForever

4 and stress-free. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

My 4th time in 137 games of getting it in 2! But I had to work on it for ten minutes and tried two “words that aren’t words” in the process.


Spoiler



Apparently Orion is a capitalized word only, and while ropey is a word, coiry is not.


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> My 4th time in 137 games of getting it in 2! But I had to work on it for ten minutes and tried two “words that aren’t words” in the process.


What‘s an ourie? Only you!


----------



## dsmrp

Back to 4. Was a tough one for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Patri said:


> What‘s an ourie? Only you!


Depressing or dismal (and I did not know this word before playing Wordle).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two again, with the help of a good opening word.



Spoiler



Productive guess 1. Based in history, I've concluded that WORDLE doesn't use verb past participles. so I branch away from xxxED.

With that, I decided that the U isn't in position 3, so U is most likely in position 2.  Then D can be in position 1 or 3, so I focused on xUDEx or DUxEX.

I can't come  up with any words that align with DUxEx, but NUDER and RUDER fits with xUDEx  RUDER seemed more likely than NUDER, so I tried that.


----------



## Patri

Five. I love Wordle to start my day. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five, also. And TR, I’m impressed.


Spoiler



I wanted to try for Y in my first guess and used PHONY. Big mistake! Next, I went with ADIEU to cover the remaining vowels. Got the E in 4th with D and U out of position. I thought maybe the D was on the end for past tense and thought it likely the U was in 2nd position, xUxED. I tried MUSED and was correct about the U but not the D. So, now, it either is DUxEx or xUDEx. I see DUVET and think that’s a great Wordle and I’m sure that’s it. But, it’s not. I keep trying to make words with xUDEx. I keep seeing RUDER but also keep discounting it. Finally, after not being able to come up with anything else, I give in and it works. I still think it should have been DUVET!


----------



## "Roger"

Likewise 5. A bit of a toughie for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me, although I was surprised I was right because I didn’t expect that a four letter word modified to become five was ever/often used.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

clifffaith said:


> Three for me, although I was surprised I was right because I didn’t expect that a four letter word modified to become five was ever/often used.


By and large, I think that you are right. I have never seen an answer with an "s" added to make something a five letter word and (less sure), I don't think I have seen a "d" added to make a word end in "ed."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> Three for me, although I was surprised I was right because I didn’t expect that a four letter word modified to become five was ever/often used.


It seems to happen with adverbs and adjectives, but not with nouns or verbs.


----------



## slip

Should have been 4 but I'll take a 5.


----------



## Patri

Four. Hyper after a busy wonderful wedding weekend, and am up at midnight. I refreshed the page a couple times and it was Sunday!


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Same here.  Left for golf early this morning and have been with friends the whole day.  I was just wondering if I have played it today and there I checked, I had not.  Anyway, here it goes... 4.  Didn't expect the word.  



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

5 today. My husband suggested the answer for 4th guess but I didn't think it was real word, so I went down a different track. 



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.



Spoiler



Because ADIEU was good to me yesterday, I came back with it today, and hit on A, E, and U, out of position.

AU is a common diphthong, so I put those two letters together. They slide nicely into positions 2 and 3, which would put E in position 5, creating a xAUxE pattern. 

If I'm correct in this pattern, the possible words I can see are HAUTE, TAUPE, PAUSE, GAUGE, GAUZE, and MAUVE. I settle on GRAPH as a good word to winnow things down.

After hitting on the G in GRAPH, the remaining options are GAUGE and GAUZE. It's one or the other, 50:50 chance either way.  I decide to go with GAUZE because it strikes me as more WORDLE-like.


----------



## slip

4 today, not bad.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me.


Spoiler



In celebration of the opening weekend of college football, I opened with TOUCH (down wouldn’t fit) and got the U. I tried FLUKE next and got the ending E. I debate if I should search for another vowel but decide not to and try PRUNE. Nothing. I decide to check A in position 2 with either GAUGE or GAUZE. I chose GAUGE but, of course, it was GAUZE. 

I did find it interesting that I went through 5 words and never had a letter out of position. It was either in the correct place or not in the word at all. I think that’s unusual, but maybe not.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Not surprised to see that Rolltydr and me had the same word for our fourth try.



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

6 here, a same next to last word as above. I managed to be on the right side of the thin veil that separates winning from abject failure





Wordle 435 6/6


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I had the same 2nd to last  word  like many of you! 



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again.



Spoiler



ADIEU was good to me as an opening word two days in a row, but I thought three might be pushing it.  So I want to a semi-favorite opening word.  Guess 2 was putting the E in a new location, and hunting more letters.


----------



## tombanjo

I has the same letter as you in the first word, and ended up with three as well. I think is it the main factor in the win




Wordle 436 3/6


----------



## Patri

Five. I was getting a little nervous.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



Patri, looks like we both had our minds on SPACE this morning as we await the Artimus launch. The launch is currently looking a little DICEY as it looks like there’s a problem with one of the liquid nitrogen tanks. I’m selfishly wishing for a week delay as I will be in Daytona next week and would love to stake out a good place to watch the launch. Back to Wordle. So, after 2 tries, I’m thinking the most likely scenario is CxIEx. CHIEF is the first word I can think of and it works.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Yuck, two days in a row. Like @Patri I was getting nervous.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five. Took me a long time too!


Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three once again



Spoiler



I almost always try to have at least three vowels in my opening word, but today I decided to be more flexible.  But I also like to hunt for S, T, and R early in the game, so I was thinking about words that included S, T, R and two vowels.  There are a number of words that fit, such as STARE, STORE, STAIR, ROAST, but I felt more whimsical, so I went with TROIS.

The inspiration for TROIS, I think, was as a bottle of wine. But if you want to think otherwise, I certainly can't stop you.   





After hitting both S and T in guess 1, I wanted to find a word that began with "ST", as that is a very common start for a word (which means my first guess really should have been one of the  prosaic opening words I listed that starts with "ST").  Anyway, that led me to STENO for guess 2.

After STENO, my first inclination for guess 3 was NOTES.  But as discussed recently, WORDLE doesn't seem to use words that are just an "S" added to a noun or verb.  So I backed off from NOTES, and looked for another place to use the S.  Then I saw that ONSET was also an anagram of STENO.


----------



## slip

4 today, not bad.


----------



## tombanjo

In the beginning, God created Wordle, and saw it would take 4 most days




Wordle 437 4/6


----------



## Patri

Four, and happy with that.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I’m bringing up the rear today. Five.


Spoiler



I made a dumb mistake right off the bat, using a word with 2 E‘s, ELITE. It did give me one E and a T out of position. Next, I tried STEAM and added an out of position S. At this point, I just want to move the ketters around and get something in the right position. I try TENSE and add an N but everything is still out of position. The word that I see will work now is NOTES but I hesitate to use it because, as TR said above, Wordle doesn’t add an S to make the plural form. After a minute, I use it anyway and finally get the E in the right position and add the O. I finally have all the letters and see that ONSET is the word. I think I’ll have another cup of coffee!


----------



## "Roger"

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I decided to use @VacationForever favorite starting words and it worked out well today for the solution in three.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three and it was fast!  


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> I decided to use @VacationForever favorite starting words and it worked out well today for the solution in three.



It is identical to mine! We are twins! LOL


----------



## dsmrp

3 for me. Yesterday took me 5! I just couldn't think of words with "ie".



Spoiler



Notice today's word contains all common consonants.


----------



## tombanjo

What do I win for getting this in 4 ? 





Wordle 438 4/6


----------



## Patri

tombanjo said:


> What do I win for getting this in 4 ?


Whatever it is, I get it too.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



I wanted to start with a Y word today and chose YOUTH. Nothing! For my 2nd try, I wanted to try the remaining vowels, AEI, and used ASIDE. That yielded xxIxE. I immediately thought of PRICE and then PRIZE. I decided PRIZE was the more likely Wordle and it was.


----------



## VacationForever

I blew up today!  So ashamed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four for me today.



Spoiler



For a change, I decided to hunt for consonants instead of vowels. After guess 3, PRIZE was the only word possible that I could identify.


----------



## "Roger"

Five for me. It shows the part that luck can play. Had three correct letters in the correct place on the second try. It took me three more tries to get the correct answer. In other words, there were at least four words that shared the same skeleton.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

We both got it in six today. And I was sweating it because there were two possibilities at the end.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> We both got it in six today. And I was sweating it because their were two possibilities at the end.


Oh Faith, shier?


----------



## dsmrp

"Roger" said:


> Five for me. It shows the part that luck can play. Had three correct letters in the correct place on the second try. It took me three more tries to get the correct answer. In other words, there were at least four words that shared the same skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63850



4 for me, but could have been 3 if I had followed my 1st instinct for 2nd guess...
We had same 2  guesses.



Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Woo!  I got mine in two today!  I use that word as my second guess when my first, STONE, doesn't return much.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today. And a possibly significant Wordle observation.

After guess 2 there were enough letters in play for me to try to make a list of possible words to guide my next guesses.  But I had to think really hard to try to find even one word that fit with the known and available letters and positions.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I knew there was a U in position 2 and an I in position 5. (I decided that IUPAC was probably not a solution.) FUNGI was the only word I could think of that fit with having a U in position 2 and an I in position 5. 

Interesting in that we have previously noted that Wordle solutions do not seem to include adding an S to a noun to make it plural. Today's FUNGI solve indicates that Wordle solutions do include irregular plural endings.


----------



## slip

5, a lot of possible words left, like everyone else.


----------



## tombanjo

I had to sit in a damp, dark room to get there in 5. 





Wordle 439 5/6


----------



## slip

5 for me also.


----------



## Patri

LOL. I was having the same apprehensions as Tom and slip.  Five.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five for me and it took a while!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. Weren’t many letters left at the end so I was sweating it.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me all 6.



Spoiler



A couple of throwaways because I couldn’t think of any words with my remaining letters, a break for my morning walk, and a very long time once I returned. I actually was just trying to use a word to end it when I finally thought of FUNGI. Definitely one of the harder words so far, as evidenced by all the 5’s today.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Really had to work to come up with a word that fit with what I had.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I had several possibilities after guess #2, but Wordle usually surprises me with answer that's not in my possibles list   



Spoiler



After 2nd guess, I was thinking word should end in 'Y', such as FUNNY, HUNKY, FUNKY. So was  surprised when the Y came up gray and not green, but F was correct. Luckily FUNGi is in my scientific vocabulary.


----------



## tombanjo

A lovely 4 





Wordle 440 4/6


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

I struck out. There were 2 possibilities on my last try and I chose the wrong one.


----------



## Patri

This one was hard for me. Five. Obviously the answer was not a xxxxx.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the second try today.  

spoiler :  the first word I entered was......................................................................................................................................................clamp


----------



## "Roger"

Two today. Spent less than two minutes on it. Yes, luck, but a welcome change from yesterday when I really struggled to even complete the entry.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me today



Spoiler



First two guesses were vowel hunting.  For guess 3I was left with three possible roots: xxAxx (such as STAMP), AxAxx (such as AMASS), or xxAxA (such as DRAMA).  

I decided there were more options in the xxAxx path so I decided to go that route in guess 3.  I opted for STAMP because it tested for S and T, both common consonants, and included a M, which could help with DRAMA and AMASS if the root wasn't xxAxx.

After guess 3 I figured the M was most likely in position 5, which seemed to limit the possibilities to xxARM and xxASM. xxARM had more open options than xxASM. With remaining letters, I thought CHARM was a good guess.


----------



## LisaH

Four today. I could have got with three if I went with my instinct, but I wanted a T included in the word so was wrong in my third try. 
I don’t know how to attach photos under SPOILER.Oh well…


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LisaH said:


> I don’t know how to attach photos under SPOILER


See this post. This shows how to do it on a PC.  If you're using a mobile device, there's some discussion in that area of the thread from others how to do a screen grab and paste.









						Anyone playing wordle?
					

Three also




					tugbbs.com


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six today. Impressed by those who got it in two!


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four and quick today.  



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

4 here too. I really liked my 3rd guess, but too bad it wasn't correct today....



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

just shake your shoulders and you wiggle your knees 
come up with a 5 if you please




Wordle 441 5/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Back to my more typical four guesses



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Another 4.


----------



## Rolltydr

I used all 6 and was glad to get it. I was down to 2 possibilities and, for once, chose the right one.


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five and it was purely luck and process of elimination. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Struck out. Three tries at the first letter. Got the wrong one all three times.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

My usual 4. I _fully_ expected my 3rd guess to be it but didn't get _lucky._



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.

Wordle 442 3/6







Spoiler



After guess 2, INTER was the only word that fit.


----------



## tombanjo

My complete and utter mastery of language allowed me to solve in two today. I'd like to bury any thought that this had anything to do with luck. 




Wordle 442 2/6


----------



## Patri

Well, aren’t you two impressive? Five here. For my last guess, I was running through the letters for the second space, but placing the accent on the first syllable. Nothing worked. Then I adjusted my thinking….


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Thought I had it in 3. It took 5.


Spoiler



OCEAN got the E and N out of position, then INURE (I was trying all the vowels) got the IN in position, leaving me with either INREx or INxER. I couldn’t think of any words for the first but several for the latter, INFER, INNER, and INTER. I thought INFER was a great Wordle and INTER was morbid. What do I know?


----------



## VacationForever

4 today.  I was very confident that my 3rd was correct.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me. But it took some time to get from third try where I had four letters to the solution.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Now that yesterday is over, I want to note that it seems about every two weeks they seem to use a word where the first letter can be one of a lot of different possibilities. There were at least six possible first letters to yesterday's word. Makes it hard when you have the last four letters correct.


----------



## slip

3 for me today.


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> I started playing 10 days ago: I like it because I don't have the time to spend hours on a puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 46837



I agree. Most of the time I am done in 2 minutes.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four.



Spoiler



After guess 3 I figured that P was in position 5. And if I put P in position 5, then the only letter that fit in position 4  was another O.  So I was looking at xxOOP. WHOOP was the only word I could come up with using available letters.


----------



## tombanjo

Amidst the cheers of my fans, I finish with a 5. While not a joyous victory, I saved my face again. 




Wordle 443 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. Shoulda, coulda, woulda in 3 but refused to go with my first instinct.


Spoiler



It’s a very bright, sunny morning so I opened with SOLAR and got an O. Next, CHOKE got the HO in 2nd and 3rd positions. I actually first thought of WHOOP but I talked myself out of it and tried PHONY instead. Idiot!


----------



## Patri

I’m with Tom. Blew one try because I forgot to use a known letter. So a five. 


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today.  After the second word, I scratched my head a little and came up with the third.  Lucky or what!



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five for me.



Spoiler








]


----------



## "Roger"

Four. I was running out of usable letters. It took a while for me to put the fourth (and correct) entry in.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> Five for-me.


Come on Faith. You still make me laugh. Phono?


----------



## VacationForever

@clifffaith Faith comes up with words which I didn't know existed.


----------



## VacationForever

"Roger" said:


> Four. I was running out of usable letters. It took a while for me to put the fourth (and correct) entry in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64186


That is X-rated!  This is PG audience!


----------



## slip

Pulled out a lucky 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VacationForever said:


> That is X-rated!  This is PG audience!


I thought Roger's last two guesses worked rather nicely in combination.


----------



## dsmrp

5 today. I wasn't sure the answer was even a word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three.



Spoiler



Some players, once they hit a green, continue to use that letter in all subsequent guesses.  I often take a different approach.  Looking at today's puzzle, my thought is that since I already know that position 2 is an A, I don't gain any additional information by limiting myself to guesses that have an A in position 2.  But if I put another letter in position 2, I can find out whether or not that letter is part of the solution. 

I took that approach today.  After guess 1, I wanted to see of the U was part of an AU combination.  So I wanted a word that had U in position 3.  Apart from a U in position 3, I wanted a word that included a lot of other common letters. STUMP fit the bill. 

Having identified an out of position T in guess 2, where I knew I already had an A, the next question was whether the T was in position 1 or position 5. If I put the T in position 1, the only word I could come up with was TAUNT. If I put the T in position 5, I could have DAUNT or TAUNT.  

So, two possibilities.  I tried TAUNT, and that was correct.  But, I only arrived at a solution in three because my guess 2 included a T in position 2, which I knew couldn't be a solution.


----------



## tombanjo

This will haunt me in my sleep and whisper “you could of had it in 4”


Wordle 444 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I’m watching the sunrise from my Ocean Walk balcony this morning and thought of the word AROSE. An out if position A. Next, I tried LAUGH and got the AU in positions 2 and 3. At this point, I’m in a situation similar to TR. I think of TAUNT, but I, unfortunately, think of a word that he didn’t, JAUNT. I decide to go with JAUNT. Bad decision.


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Three tries to get the first letter. There was still two other possibilities after that. Could have easily run out the clock. Luck definitely plays a role.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Used all six. After a while it was finding the "correct" first letter.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Could have been 4 but ended up at 5.


----------



## dsmrp

4 for me. I should have had it in 3.



Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Mine was also 3 today, but I needed a good 10 hours break to let my subconscious figure it out.


----------



## Patri

Four. Guess I can’t complain. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I was a bit worried I was going nowhere with only one letter in correct place after 3, but pulled it off in 4


Wordle 445 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. I just knew my 3rd guess was it. Wordle can be so humbling.


Spoiler



I wanted to get the vowels this morning so I opened with BAYOU and got the Y out of position. I went with YIELD nexto to finish off the vowels. Got the E in the 3rd position and an L. With my remaining letters and available slots, I saw ELEGY and just knew that was it. Will I ever learn? Now, I was looking at LEExY. LEERY was the only word that fit.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today, with a pat on my back.  



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three today



Spoiler



Guess 2 was filling in the vowels that weren't in guess 1, as well as checking for two Es in the solution.  I figured that Y was most likely the last letter of the word, so I was more interested in checking for a second E instead of testing for Y in position 5.

After hitting an L in guess 2 and establishing that the word had two Es, LEERY seemed to be the best choice to solve.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VacationForever said:


> Three today, with a pat on my back.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64327


I like your second guess strategy.  Even though it came back blank, it eliminated so many options.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Nothing special one way or another.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

My usual 4.


Spoiler



I thought of double R, but didn't think of a double E


----------



## slip

Pulled out a 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

five today. After guess 3 there were two choices. On guess 4, I chose poorly.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the sixth and final try today.


----------



## Patri

Four!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five. I sometimes try to make it harder than it is.


Spoiler



I went back to one of my favorite starter words this moring, ADIEU. An A out of position. I wanted to complete the vowels and went with SOAPY. Got the A in 3rd position and a S. CHASM got the C, A & S in correct positions so I’m left with CxASx. It’s either CLASS or CRASS. I thought CRASS was more likely and I was wrong again!


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. After my first two words which included four vowels I did not have a single correct letter. Not sure that has ever happened to me before.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three and fast today!


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for both of us today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Five. I sometimes try to make it harder than it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to one of my favorite starter words this moring, ADIEU. An A out of position. I wanted to complete the vowels and went with SOAPY. Got the A in 3rd position and a S. CHASM got the C, A & S in correct positions so I’m left with CxASx. It’s either CLASS or CRASS. I thought CRASS was more likely and I was wrong again!
> View attachment 64421





Spoiler



When I start with ADIEU and get only an out of position A, SOAPY is almost always my next guess as well!!


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. And it took me way too much time to get from four to five, leaving me feeling stupid and grumpy!


Spoiler


----------



## jackio

Took us all 6 today.  A lot of choices, and we made all the wrong ones.


----------



## tombanjo

4 today amidst the plethora of choices. Stay sassy TUG users.


Wordle 446 4/6


----------



## slip

A quick and unexpected 3 today.


----------



## anng3

4.  Friend has me playing quordle and sedecordle.  Wondering if they help with keeping brain working?


----------



## Patri

Four. And it looked so encouraging after my first word!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

The subject of todays wordle was discovered in 4 guesses - in keeping with my current motif.


Wordle 447 4/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler



Guess 2 looked for missing vowels as well seeing if the word had two Es.

After guess 2, I figured position 3 was an E, so in guess 3 I focused on what consonant could be in position 4.  MUSTY gave me leads on whether the word ended in EME, ESE, ETE, or EYE.

With M and T revealed in guess 3, THEME was the only word I could think of.


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



I started with AZURE today as I was watching a beautiful sunrise from the beach. Got an ending E. I wanted to try the remaining vowels with my second guess. I tried OXIDE. Still just the ending E. I thought there might be a Y but I couldn’t think of a word that fit. There must be another E. As I looked at my remaining letters, I also thought the middle letter might be an E and I looked for words starting with T and THEME looked promising. Finally, back to 3!


----------



## VacationForever

Three and a fast one for me.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three. After a fortunate first word, there were three words that would fit. Took me two tries to pick the right one.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Two three's in a row.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two, aided by a lucky first guess.



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Of all my goals, solving this in 5 was not one of the higher ones. 




Wordle 448 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, 


Spoiler



I opened with CLEAR and got an out of position L. I wanted to hit the remaining vowels next, so went with PIOUS, eschewing the previously found L, but finding an O. I think there has to be a Y now, so I’m thinking xxOLY or xOLLY. I try FOLLY which gets the F, eliminates the second L and leaves me with either LOFxY or LOxFY. LOFTY is the only word that works.


----------



## Patri

Five. Of course, I do start with weird words.


Spoiler


----------



## anng3

Two.  Was lucky on first word got 3 letters in right spot.  Never happened before.  Probably due to me missing 3 words in quordle.


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Five. Of course, I do start with weird words.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64559


That keeps it interesting!


----------



## "Roger"

slip said:


> Two three's in a row.


Likewise!



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

After hitting the gray zone ( absence of color)  on the first word, I managed to pull it out in 4.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I was sure I had it on my third guess, but as often happens, there was another word I had overlooked.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 and am happy.


----------



## slip

And 5 again for today.


----------



## tombanjo

Instead of good luck, I nearly did break a leg on this 




Wordle 449 4/6


----------



## "Roger"

Three for three. (Three days in a row on the third try.)



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Five. I had to adjust my thinking on the repeat letter.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

And 5 for me. 


Spoiler



Same as Patri on which letter was doubled up. Good word today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  I got stuck after the third line and decided to come back to continue after a round of golf.  Then I got it. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Another 4, I’ll drink to that.
Wordle 450 4/6


----------



## "Roger"

So much for my run of 3's.  5 today. (Short comment in spoiler)



Spoiler



Any time there is a "Z" it is going to take a bit longer to work out the solution.


----------



## Patri

I lucked out! Three.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I crapped out! Unbelievable! I need a drink.


----------



## VacationForever

Rolltydr said:


> I crapped out! Unbelievable! I need a drink.


I used all 6.  I need a drink too!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Ho him, my usual 4. 



Spoiler



I tend to forget about Wordle using slang words.  Lucky to have gotten the B in 3rd guess. Was going down the trail of double consonant combos for the beginning of the word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 today.


----------



## slip

Out of no where, I got a 4.


----------



## tombanjo

Though I searched the alphabet from A to Z, a lowly 5 is what I be.


Wordle 451 5/6


----------



## "Roger"

4 today. Fairly typical game for today.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Did my first official one today... too many people saying they couldn't believe I wasn't doing this.  Fun! And love the way you have the spoiler set up! I was 5 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



Since I died trying to solve yesterday’s wordle, I saw today as a reBIRTH. I moved the H and shot for some vowels with HOUSE. Nothing. Next, I just took a WHACK. After 3 tries, I have an A and H out of position. After several minutes and no good ideas, I decide to take a break and go for my morning walk. When I return, I think maybe the PH letter combination is a possibility, along with either a Y or 2 A’s. As I search for words, I’m looking at AxPHx. I can’t think of a Y word that fits but I finally see ALPHA.


----------



## VacationForever

Five today but took a few grey cells to get there.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. Had to resort to a random word to bring five new letters into the mix, luckily one of those helped me solve it.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Six. This one was my hardest ever. I even have a clifffaith word in there.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

The time of the season for 4 - sheer luck tho





Wordle 452 4/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me, also. However, since I got nothing with my first guess, I actually got it in 2. 


Spoiler



CURIO got me nothing. MEANY was productive. THYME was just the right spice.


----------



## anng3

Four for me.


----------



## "Roger"

Another four. I thought that my third try was going to be it, but ....



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four, I'll take it    (This might be addictive, lol)


----------



## clifffaith

Four, again.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Stress-free three.  


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

"Roger" said:


> Another four. I thought that my third try was going to be it, but ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64821


... and that would have made three.


----------



## Patri

Five, and I got it quickly. Or four, since my first guess bombed. 


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me today, five for Rick.


----------



## slip

A nice 3 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Sandi Bo said:


> Four, I'll take it    (This might be addictive, lol)


It is!


----------



## dsmrp

Glad to get it in 4 today (Honolulu time)


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Don't second guess yourself, babe
At the end of your wordle no one applauds
The truth is proven to be five





Wordle 453 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me, today!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two. Fortuitous first guess, for sure.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

3 for me.


Spoiler



That may be the fastest I’ve ever resolved one, even when I’ve gotten them on the second try.


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Two today. Like T_R_Oglodyte a fortunate first word is responsible.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  I swore I got it on the third.   


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Patri said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64894


OK, “potch” sounds like a Faith word!


----------



## clifffaith

I can’t get out of the four rut.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> OK, “potch” sounds like a Faith word!


LOL. I was going to mention that, but decided to let someone else make the discovery. I still haven’t looked up what it means.


----------



## dsmrp

Rolltydr said:


> 3 for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That may be the fastest I’ve ever resolved one, even when I’ve gotten them on the second try.
> View attachment 64886


We had the same 2nd guess  
But took me longer, 4,  to get it right 



Spoiler



I had my _doubts_ on pulling this out in 4.
Luckily I got an epiphany when thinking of  words ending in 'pt'.


----------



## slip

clifffaith said:


> I can’t get out of the four rut.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64902



Four is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## bjones9942

Mine was three today.  With a nap between the 2nd and 3rd guess to let my brain work it out!  Lol.


----------



## slip

Pulled out a 3 today.


----------



## tombanjo

That's one for the news, if I had 17 more guesses, I might have got it




Wordle 454 X/6


----------



## Patri

I’m on par with Tom. Bombed today. I protest!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

3 (bombed) in a row! Never seen that before.



Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

I got today's in 5, but it was a total guess.  Who knew that was a word???


----------



## "Roger"

Struck out also. My last four tries,pretty much like those of @Patri, were with three and then four letters correct. Went for real words, not one that I have not heard of.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

AARGH! The only thing good about today was at the bitter end when I was down to two possibilities and had to pick one, there was a third word I didn’t see so either choice would have bombed.


Spoiler



I threw a random heavy consonant word into the mix midway through to try to get some more letters in or out of play, but there were still too many possibilities.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Six for me today, and I had to work at it. Detailed discussion in spoiler.



Spoiler



Guess 3 located the A, E, and R. but using the remaining letters I came up with 24 reasonable words that could be the solution. So I decided to focus on eliminating as many words as I could in a single guess. And even then I'm going to need some luck with my next guess.  If I miss entirely I could easily be at guess 5, with 12 possible remaining words.  Which would leave low odds of solving.

I decided to focus on filling position 3, since that looked like the most efficient way to thin the list.  Going through my list of words the letter distribution for the third position was:

F - 1 word
C - 3 words
R - 4 words
G - 4 words
L - 3 words
K - 3 words
Z - 3 words
P - 2 words
N - 1 word.
LARGE tested for R, G, and L, encompassing 11 of the 24 possibilities.  LARGE gave me the R in position 3, narrowing my list to RARER, PARER, CARER, and BARER.  That's four words wth two remaining guesses.  So my next guess needs to test for three options.  RECAP worked for that, checking for a third R in position 1, and checking for P and C.  If none of those worked, then by process of elimination, BARER would be the answer.

RECAP confirmed the word started with P, so PARER it was.


----------



## VacationForever

I guess I am in good company.  I bombed as well.  I got 4 letters correct in their positions by the third row.  Then it was filling in the 5th letter which I failed even by the 6th row.


----------



## slip

Barely squeaked by with a 6.


----------



## tombanjo

Made the news as a "streak breaker" where only 41% got it compared to the usual 99%


----------



## Patri

We should look forward to more toughies.


----------



## dsmrp

I bombed out as well. 
Too many possibilities at the end.  
I briefly thought of a version of the answer, but went after different consonants.


----------



## jackio

We bombed also.  Guessed wrong on the middle letter 3 times!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  Easier than yesterday. 



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three. I’m redeemed!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Yesterday was definitely in the pooper, today a give away 3





Wordle 455 3/6


----------



## Eric B

I got it in 3 today, too.  Someone turned me on to quordle.com and octordle.com if anyone wants more challenging ones....


----------



## Rolltydr

I guess I’m the laggard today. Took me 4.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

What a difference a day makes. Struck out yesterday, 2 today. (Fortunate first word with three letters correct.)



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four and stress free today. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Back to four today.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Don't know why but it took 5.


----------



## dsmrp

Back to my usual 4   


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler



Guess 3 eliminated STILL, STIFF, SMITH, SLITS, SMITE, leaving STICK, STING, and STINK as options.  Three possibilities, two of which end in K.  So if my next guess ends in K, I'll either hit the right solution, or know which of the two remaining possibilities is correct.  Arbitrarily, I went with STICK; I could equally have used STINK.


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## tombanjo

I thought I was on my way to X/6, but I stayed with it. I fetched the answer in 6 after all.





Wordle 456 6/6


----------



## Patri

Two. Yowser!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

And another 4.


Spoiler



Sitting in my sunroom and watching it rain (rainroom?), so started with RAINY. Got the I in the middle. MOIST seemed like a logical followup and added S and T out of position. Since xxITS would be plural, I assumed I should try STIxx. STICK was actually the first word that came to mind, quickly followed by STILL and STIFF. Whereas, @T_R_Oglodyte smartly rules out as many letters as possible at this point, I try to guess which word is most likely the wordle, and I’m wrong the vast majority of the time. I actually talked myself out of STICK and into STIFF thinking the double FF was more likely. Fortunately, I went with CK instead of LL on my 4th try. Why? HE double hockey sticks if I know!


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Two shots at the last letter.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three, in under 10 seconds. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Two today!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Another no matter how many you guess, there are more in the same pattern. 


Wordle 457 X/6


----------



## Patri

Five. Interesting word.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. Shoulda, coulda, woulda two! 


Spoiler



I rode the CREST to a very productive start. Then, as I often do, I talked myself out of the solution. TRICE, for some weird reason was actually the first word that popped into my head. But, before I could enter it, I talked myself into TRUCE. And, then TRACE. Fortunately, there was nothing else to talk myself into, so I had to go with TRICE.


----------



## clifffaith

Five today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four.  Starter word was a complete miss, but misses also help by eliminating options, and it led me to a very productive Faith word for guess 2.



Spoiler



ARISE was my starter word yesterday.  Would have been good to come back with it again today.   

Guess 2 was a guess a la Faith.  I wanted those 5 letters, so I tried STIRE, not ever having heard of the word.  But Wordle accepted it!

After guess 2, the options I had were WRITE, TRICE, TRIKE, TRIPE.  TRACK tested for every remaining option.


----------



## slip

I had it at 4 but tried 2 others first so squeaked by with a 6.


----------



## Rolltydr

slip said:


> I had it at 4 but tried 2 others first so squeaked by with a 6.


I do that a lot!


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four.  Starter word was a complete miss, but misses also help by eliminating options, and it led me to a very productive Faith word for guess 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ARISE was my starter word yesterday.  Would have been good to come back with it again today.
> 
> Guess 2 was a guess a la Faith.  I wanted those 5 letters, so I tried STIRE, not ever having heard of the word.  But Wordle accepted it!
> 
> After guess 2, the options I had were WRITE, TRICE, TRIKE, TRIPE.  TRACK tested for every remaining option.
> 
> View attachment 65123


I wasn’t able to get a definition to come up for “stire”. Not that I’d remember it, mind you, but I do look up the “weird words”.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> I wasn’t able to get a definition to come up for “stire”. Not that I’d remember it, mind you, but I do look up the “weird words”.


Yeah - the only definition that I found was a conjugation of a Norwegian verb.


----------



## dsmrp

I bombed. I hadn't heard of the answer word.


Spoiler



I would have done slightly better on my 3rd guess to go with 'twice', but went with 'tr' word instead since there were at least 3-4 possibilities beginning with 'tr'.


----------



## Patri

Three for Tuesday.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

And 3 for me, also.


Spoiler



A lucky start with POISE getting I and E in correct positions. I had to convince myself to stick with MAIZE because of the Z, but I did and it paid off. Although the A was out of position, it would only work as the first letter. So, I’m looking at AxIxE. I think of ALIKE and ASIDE. I stop thinking and go with ALIKE.


----------



## "Roger"

Didn't play yesterday, too busy. Must be out of practice. Took me 6 tries today. (I did think that I had some pretty good words for the last couple of tries, just not the right "good" words.)



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

With a fair Adieu i bid my X/6 good bye. A 3 today quite different and yet exactly opposite.


Wordle 458 3/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five today



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A nice 4 today.


----------



## dsmrp

Back to 4 whew
@T_R_Oglodyte  and I had the same last 2 guesses.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three. Took me awhile.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A brief synopsis of how this went is 5, not so easy.

Wordle 459 5/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three today.  I think I learned something about Wordle.



Spoiler



With guess 3 I wasn't explicitly trying to solve.  I used RECAP because it cast the A, R, and E in new positions.

We've noted that there are certain types words that Wordle doesn't use as answers; this is where the word is a modified form of root word. The most common examples of this is where S is added to the end of a noun or verb. I had a hunch the same thing might apply with adding simple prefix to a noun.  So before entering RECAP, I spent a few minutes trying to come up with another word that put R, A and E in new slots, and that had some common consonants.  Nothing came to mind so, I proceeded with RECAP, and I was a bit surprised when RECAP was correct. 

So now I know that my hunch about words that have an RE prefix was off.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me, also.


Spoiler



SPIRE was a productive starter today, yielding P, R & E out of position. PAPER added an A with all four letters still out of position. Since P was not in the first 2 positions and E nor R were the ending letter, I started searching for words starting with RE. RECAP quickly came to mind and I didn’t talk myself out of it.


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on my sixth and final try today.  Whew!


----------



## dioxide45

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> three today.  I think I learned something about Wordle.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With guess 3 I wasn't explicitly trying to solve.  I used RECAP because it cast the A, R, and E in new positions.
> 
> We've noted that there are certain types words that Wordle doesn't use as answers; this is where the word is a modified form of root word. The most common examples of this is where S is added to the end of a noun or verb. I had a hunch the same thing might apply with adding simple prefix to a noun.  So before entering RECAP, I spent a few minutes trying to come up with another word that put R, A and E in new slots, and that had some common consonants.  Nothing came to mind so, I proceeded with RECAP, and I was a bit surprised when RECAP was correct.
> 
> So now I know that my hunch about words that have an RE prefix was off.
> 
> View attachment 65245


I did read somewhere that they don’t use plural words.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dioxide45 said:


> I did read somewhere that they don’t use plural words.


Solutions appear to not include plurals that end in S.  Wordle does use solutions that are irregular plurals.  For example, FUNGI was a recent answer.


----------



## slip

A nice 3 today!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  Once I decided on my starter word it took about 30 seconds.



Spoiler



I actually played too fast, because I didn't notice that STAIN didn't move the A to a new position. But then, because I was playing fast I didn't notice that SATIN was also a possible answer. Had I noticed that, I think I would have guessed SATIN instead of SAINT.


----------



## slip

A other nice 3 today.


----------



## tombanjo

Holy Moly ! Another rhyming series. I thought I might pass out, but by grace of god, 5 in the end.

Wordle 460 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Could have been two with my weird starter word, but too many rhymes. So I’m good.
(The ad was new).


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



YEAST was a new starter for me. I was still half asleep and didn’t notice that I left the S out of my second try, ALOFT. However, I did get the T in the correct position. I felt good about SQUAT, but that wasn’t it. It took me a few minutes, but I finally got SAINT.


----------



## VacationForever

Three! 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Quickly dispatched in three today.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 today. haven't played for a few days. I think I tried sunday or monday, but was on my cell phone and it didn't log to my account so I can't tell which day - but I failed. got 4 out of the 5 letters in 2 or 3 tries, too many different possible words subbing in that last letter. I need a different strategy when that is the case (or have better luck guessing).


----------



## billymach4

6 today


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

3 three's in a row.


----------



## Rolltydr

Took me 4.


Spoiler



AUDIO got an O out of position. MONEY checked for the remaining vowels E and Y. I wondered if there might be 2 O’s but instead tried STORY to check S and T. That got the ORY, and GLORY be!


----------



## tombanjo

Farewell Adieu - you left me grey and barren. Hallelujah for 5 - I’ll take it gracefully.


Wordle 461 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Took me 5 today.  How do you do that spoiler thing? Fun to see how others think


----------



## Patri

Whee. Three.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Took me 5 today.  How do you do that spoiler thing? Fun to see how others think


You do that by using Spoiler tags.  see the snip below:






You don't have to enter Spoiler tags manually - you can do it from a drop down menu when posting. If you do that, when a window appears asking for a Spoiler title, just leave it blank.




See discussion starting here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/anyone-playing-wordle.331995/post-2794168


----------



## bjones9942

3 today!



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

I also got it in 3.  Took Rick five.  I have a certain word I start with each time, and then a second word I try to cover common letters, but only if that first would comes up with no letter matches.  This time it worked okay for me.  But sometimes, it takes 4-5 turns.


----------



## billymach4

Wordle 461 5/6


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and very lucky. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65401


Fjord was a great shot! I would never have thought of it.


----------



## slip

A 4 today, not bad with so many possibilities.


----------



## tombanjo

Not great, but I’ll take the 4


Wordle 462 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Two. I almost fell out of my chair. 


Spoiler



I walked out on my patio this morning and the thermometer read 65. It’s cool, the lake is calm and the sky is blue. It’s fall-like in northeast Florida and it’s a real BEAUT! I wasn’t even sure if that was a real word but I had to try it and it worked. I then decided to see if the word ended with ATE. I almost changed my mind as I thought the G was a throwaway. But, I decided if the R hit and/or the ATE was correct, it was worth it. I tried GRATE and I couldn’t believe my eyes as the tiles all turned green.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Nothing like a fortuitous first guess.  Two.



Spoiler



Possible answers that came to mind, without doing a lot of work, were GREAT, GRATE, PRATE, TREAT. Lots of remaining guesses, so I didn't bother with using an elimination word.  Since half the options started with G, I decided I would use either GRATE or GREAT. I decided GRATE, because if GRATE was wrong, it would indicate which of the other three words would be the correct answer.

_[added comment]_ I see that I overlooked CRATE as a possible answer. Which means that if GRATE showed the solution was xRATE, there still would have been two possible answers.
_[more added comment]_ I also overlooked IRATE as a possible answer.


----------



## Patri

You lucky people! Four.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Two. I almost fell out of my chair.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I walked out on my patio this morning and the thermometer read 65. It’s cool, the lake is calm and the sky is blue. It’s fall-like in northeast Florida and it’s a real BEAUT! I wasn’t even sure if that was a real word but I had to try it and it worked. I then decided to see if the word ended with ATE. I almost changed my mind as I thought the G was a throwaway. But, I decided if the R hit and/or the ATE was correct, it was worth it. I tried GRATE and I couldn’t believe my eyes as the tiles all turned green.
> View attachment 65486


Nice opening word.    I'll remember that one.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Felt lucky to solve it today... at six!



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four letters, two in correct spot on my first try.
Four letters all in the right spot on my second.
Took me ALL SIX tries to finally get it.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Four letters, two in correct spot on my first try.
> Four letters all in the right spot on my second.
> Took me ALL SIX tries to finally get it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65502


That is irritating!


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> You lucky people! Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65488


Luck, you say? I’m offended!


----------



## slip

5 today and I took much more time than I usually do.


----------



## Patri

Sunday Funday. Four, and maybe I make these harder than I have to. Took a bit of time.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I've got to come clean and say, unexpected, at 3





Wordle 463 3/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Five. I had convinced myself it was a word I didn't know, LOL. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

I am missing Wordle. I am in the process of moving and it will be a couple of weeks before I have a router modum that will allow me to check in as myself to play Wordle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



After guess 1, I figured the I must be in position 4.  So it was a matter of finding one or more of the consonants for positions 3 and 5.


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

The word escaped me so I did a throw away word on line 3 to finally get it on the 4th. 



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the sixth and final try today.  Phew!


----------



## dsmrp

4


Spoiler



I'll admit it took a long time to come up with my 3rd guess.  DH too.


----------



## jackio

2/6 today - only the 3rd time this has happened for us


----------



## tombanjo

I was bit too quick with my second guess, not having my tea quite yet. 




Wordle 464 4/6


----------



## Patri

I wonder if four will be the average again. Tom, what is tea going to do for you?


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> I wonder if four will be the average again. Tom, what is tea going to do for you?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65559


If so, I’ll be below average.  It took me 5 today.


Spoiler



I tried BEAUT again as it is another beautiful morning. I wanted to test for vowels, including Y, and also to see if L or R was the 2nd letter. I couldn’t think of anything to include Y so I went with BROIL. That gave me the R and the I had to go in position 3 by default, so I had BRIxx. I tried BRICK, then BRINK and, finally, BRISK.

I’d be interested in knowing if any of you have a strategy when you get down to one remaining letter and you have multiple options. Like this morning, I went alphabetically trying C, then N and then S. Sometimes I just try to guess which is the most likely word. And sometimes, I just try them as I think of them.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four! 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

My usual 4, ho hum



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four and no pain today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> If so, I’ll be below average.  It took me 5 today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I tried BEAUT again as it is another beautiful morning. I wanted to test for vowels, including Y, and also to see if L or R was the 2nd letter. I couldn’t think of anything to include Y so I went with BROIL. That gave me the R and the I had to go in position 3 by default, so I had BRIxx. I tried BRICK, then BRINK and, finally, BRISK.
> 
> I’d be interested in knowing if any of you have a strategy when you get down to one remaining letter and you have multiple options. Like this morning, I went alphabetically trying C, then N and then S. Sometimes I just try to guess which is the most likely word. And sometimes, I just try them as I think of them.
> View attachment 65561


Three today.  I liked your starting word yesterday, so I used it myself.

As to your question, when there are multiple possibilities, I don't try to solve the puzzle. Instead I use an elimination word that contains unique letters from the possible options.  If the answer is one of those options, it will show by revealing the letter for that word. I guess some people call that a throw-away word, but I don't consider it a throw-away.  To me those words are key for maximizing my chances of getting to a solution within six guesses.  Sometimes that means I don't solve the puzzle as quickly, but I trade that for the greater probability of arriving at the answer.

If I'm not ready to try to solve, I don't bother with repeating green letters in a guess,  because that doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.  Like in today's puzzle, I got one green letter in the first guess.  In my next guess I put a different letter in that spot, so now I know whether or not that new letter was part of the answer.




Spoiler



With my guess 2 I wanted to eliminate a bunch of common consonants, and test I as a missing vowel. Referencing my comments above, the C in position 1 took out words such as BIRCH, BLOCK, BRICK, BOTCH, BUNCH. The N tested for a slew of words, including BLOND, BONGO, BINGO, BLIND, BLINK, BRINY, BISON, BROWN, and probably others.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Four.  I must have had my childhood on my mind!


Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 today for me also.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today. 



Spoiler



After Guess 2 my word list was  SOGGY, SONNY, SORRY, SOLON, SOPPY.


----------



## tombanjo

My guesses were all wet until the fog lifted near the end. 5 





Wordle 465 5/6


----------



## slip

I pulled a 4 out of nowhere today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



I wanted to find the vowels this morning. ACUTE got me nothing but then SOILY was very productive. I thought of SOGGY and SORRY pretty quickly. So, since it seems as if it’s going to be an extremely wet few days her in Florida, I went with SOGGY.


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three today.  I liked your starting word yesterday, so I used it myself.
> 
> As to your question, when there are multiple possibilities, I don't try to solve the puzzle. Instead I use an elimination word that contains unique letters from the possible options.  If the answer is one of those options, it will show by revealing the letter for that word. I guess some people call that a throw-away word, but I don't consider it a throw-away.  To me those words are key for maximizing my chances of getting to a solution within six guesses.  Sometimes that means I don't solve the puzzle as quickly, but I trade that for the greater probability of arriving at the answer.
> 
> If I'm not ready to try to solve, I don't bother with repeating green letters in a guess,  because that doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.  Like in today's puzzle, I got one green letter in the first guess.  In my next guess I put a different letter in that spot, so now I know whether or not that new letter was part of the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With my guess 2 I wanted to eliminate a bunch of common consonants, and test I as a missing vowel. Referencing my comments above, the C in position 1 took out words such as BIRCH, BLOCK, BRICK, BOTCH, BUNCH. The N tested for a slew of words, including BLOND, BONGO, BINGO, BLIND, BLINK, BRINY, BISON, BROWN, and probably others.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65573


You are more analytical than me. (Side note: I was an analyst in my pre-retirement life and I don’t like doing anything that reminds me of work.  ) You often list many possibilities based on your particular scenarios, indicating that either you spent some time trying to think of all possibilities or they come to you pretty quickly. I, on the other hand, try words as I think of them, rather than trying to think of several possibilities and then choosing one. I may think of 2 or 3 and make a choice but not more than that. My reasoning is that all words have the same statistical probability of being the solution so why complicate it by trying to think of more words.  It’s like the lottery, every ticket has the same chance of winning. I do very much enjoy reading your synopses and I learn from them. In fact, I’ve learned a lot of new words from several of our daily players.


----------



## Patri

Five.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 for me today. I do enjoy this. Also analytical by trade, this brain is retired. I appreciate just throwing things out and seeing what sticks. I've done jumbles forever, my Mom still enjoys them, even with her dementia. I wish this was around a few years ago and she had learned to play, she would have enjoyed it.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five. My first two words gave me no letters, finally one letter on my third try.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Back in the saddle again. Playing again after moving to a new location. Three is a good way for me to start off.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> You are more analytical than me. (Side note: I was an analyst in my pre-retirement life and I don’t like doing anything that reminds me of work.  ) You often list many possibilities based on your particular scenarios, indicating that either you spent some time trying to think of all possibilities or they come to you pretty quickly. I, on the other hand, try words as I think of them, rather than trying to think of several possibilities and then choosing one. I may think of 2 or 3 and make a choice but not more than that. My reasoning is that all words have the same statistical probability of being the solution so why complicate it by trying to think of more words.  It’s like the lottery, every ticket has the same chance of winning. I do very much enjoy reading your synopses and I learn from them. In fact, I’ve learned a lot of new words from several of our daily players.


I think that's accurate.  I approach Wordle as an exercise in combinatorial mathematics; a good part of that is my inner nerd. 

Another part of that is that, with family history of dementia, I try to continually challenge my mental processes and force myself to analyze information, and to push myself into areas where I haven't ventured previously. Wordle is a daily exercise that is an enjoyable exercise that forces me to think and work through patterns and combinations, evaluate probabilities, and then find guesses that have maximum benefit in arriving at a solution.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think that's accurate.  I approach Wordle as an exercise in combinatorial mathematics; a good part of that is my inner nerd.
> 
> Another part of that is that, with family history of dementia, I try to continually challenge my mental processes and force myself to analyze information, and to push myself into areas where I haven't ventured previously. Wordle is a daily exercise that is an enjoyable exercise that forces me to think and work through patterns and combinations, evaluate probabilities, and then find guesses that have maximum benefit in arriving at a solution.



And here I am just trying to find a word that fits.


----------



## dsmrp

Wow lucky guess got it in 2 !!! 


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If I'm not ready to try to solve, I don't bother with repeating green letters in a guess,  because that doesn't tell me anything I don't already know.  Like in today's puzzle, I got one green letter in the first guess.  In my next guess I put a different letter in that spot, so now I know whether or not that new letter was part of the answer.


Using, repeating  known letters is Wordle's  "hard mode" .  Try it. The solving strategy is different.

Like @Rolltydr, I was an analyst too, but not so much in numbers.  My strategy is similar to his:  come up with a few possibilities and enter the one that  uses less common consonants.  I also hunt for vowels, r/o unlikely positions of known letters and almost always play in hard mode.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Using, repeating  known letters is Wordle's  "hard mode" .  Try it. The solving strategy is different.


I've done hard mode, but I like the regular mode because it generates more options, which means more things that I need to sift through.  That's more enjoyable and challenging for me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

I'm very happy with my 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Happy with my 4, as well  


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think that's accurate.  I approach Wordle as an exercise in combinatorial mathematics; a good part of that is my inner nerd.
> 
> Another part of that is that, with family history of dementia, I try to continually challenge my mental processes and force myself to analyze information, and to push myself into areas where I haven't ventured previously. Wordle is a daily exercise that is an enjoyable exercise that forces me to think and work through patterns and combinations, evaluate probabilities, and then find guesses that have maximum benefit in arriving at a solution.


Very interesting. I enjoy it a great deal and I do put thought into it, I just want it to be fun and not feel like it’s work that I have to do. However, you do give me some food for thought. My mother and maternal grandmother had dementia so maybe I should work at it a little more.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Very interesting. I enjoy it a great deal and I do put thought into it, I just want it to be fun and not feel like it’s work that I have to do. However, you do give me some food for thought. My mother and maternal grandmother had dementia so maybe I should work at it a little more.


The mental stimulation part is something I enjoy - so approaching the puzzle that way I do is fun for me. Although I haven't played bridge in over 40 years (and even then was never more than a neophyte), I still read the daily bridge column and try to work out the situation on my own before getting into that part of the column.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for today. Tricky word.


Spoiler



I started with BEAUT today although the first band of rain just came through northeast Florida. I got a U. CRUSH got the U in the correct position and added R and S, which I promptly forgot with my next guess, ROUND. At this point, I’m leaning toward the R going in 4th position. Options are SxURx or SxUXR. I tried SLURP and got the URP. Since S had already been ruled out for the first position, I’m left with xSURP and USURP is the only word I know that fits. I had briefly thought about double letters after my 3rd guess but had ruled it out.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and fairly quick.  After the first 2 starter words, there are probably not more than a handful of words that would fit.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

5 today. Impressed with those who got it in two or three.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

I started playing Quodle about a week ago.  Each day after I am finished playing with Wordle, I would then go on to Quodle.  I am hooked!


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me!


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

OK, I have gone crazy.  I added Quodle a week ago and I added Waffle and Nerdle today and I am enjoying and solving all of them!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

When you're hot, you're hot - 3





Wordle 467 3/6


----------



## Patri

Guess I am not so special. Three.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

I'm less special, 4 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Less than stellar day for me. Five.


Spoiler



It’s quite RAINY here this morning. That only got me an out of position A. I hit the remaining vowels with DOULA and added a D. I thought LADLE would be a great Wordle, but it wasn’t. Ok, my excuse for leaving out the D in my next guess is that DW is talking to me and watching the hurricane coverage. She, obviously, doesn’t know, or care, the importance of not distracting me during Wordle.  So, I missed the D and tried SHALL. As consolation, it did leave me with 3 letters in the correct position. SCALD, I think, was the only word that fit.


----------



## VacationForever

Three.  


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Six. But not thinking straight, threw away a couple. Not making any important decisions today. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four, quickly, today. Used a first word that popped into my head yesterday, even though it had some “unpopular” consonants.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> Four, quickly, today. Used a first word that popped into my head yesterday, even though it had some “unpopular” consonants.


Some day it will pay off.


----------



## DaveNV

Four today. Seems to be about my average.

Wordle 467 4/6






Dae


----------



## "Roger"

4. Had to use T.R's strategy of a throw away word on line three to advance the cause.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



Since S is such a common starting letter, after guess 1 I decided to assume for the moment that S was in position 1, and look to fill in other letters.  I decided on ACORN because it put the O and N in new positions,  checked for A, the last primary vowel, and checked for R. which is one  of the consonants (along with S and T) that I focus on.


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## tombanjo

Poor, Poor despicable me - a 4 from no letters in the first word. 




Wordle 468 4/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Two - pure luck, but of course I'll take it!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I wasn’t really pleased with any of my choices this morning and it resulted in a 5.


Spoiler



I started with PEARL this morning and got the R. I wanted to hit the remaining vowels but I kept thinking of other words instead. SMIRK added the S in first position. SHORT added the O. SWORN got the N and SCORN finished the deal. An interesting pattern in that I got one letter in the correct position with each word. 5 letters, 5 tries. All green squares.


----------



## Patri

Four. Wrong guess at three.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four, with third being a wild guess.  Well, they are all wild guesses. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

My usual four today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the sixth and final try today.  Phew!


----------



## tombanjo

I can go away happy with a 4 - I really thought i was going to crash




Wordle 469 4/6


----------



## tombanjo

I can go away happy with a 4 - I really thought i was going to crash

View attachment 65872
Wordle 469 4/6


----------



## Patri

Five because of all those rhymes!


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Six, by the skin of my teeth! I, too, thought I was going to fail. I'll take it.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Six for me, also. 


Spoiler



I wanted to hit the vowels this morning. MONEY and ADIEU got the A and E both out of position. Next, I hit the 3 of the most common consonants with STARE. No consonants found but it moved A and E to the correct positions. xxAxE has tons of possibilities. I decided to try BLAZE and it did render an L. I thought (wrongly as it turns out) the L most likely belonged in 4th position, xxALE, instead of 1st position, LxAxE, So, I was sure the solution was WHALE and once again the Wordle gods laughed at me!  So, being left with LxAxE, and a shrinking pool of available letters, I take my LEAVE from Wordle for today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Didn't have time to play yesterday, so I banked my luck for today.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler



Guesses 1 through 3 were elimination words, hunting common consonants and trying to find a home for the A.  After guess 3 LEAVE was the only solution I could think of.


----------



## dsmrp

My usual 4. Was traveling and un/packing, so missed the last couple of days.
This one had me going thru most of the remaining letter combos for my 
last guess



Spoiler








 .


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the second try today!

spoiler alert: the first word I entered was...........................................................................................plane


----------



## LannyPC

Out of curiosity to all fellow TUGgers who frequently play Wordle, do you usually have one particular word with which you always start or do you use different words each day as your first word?

Myself, I use different words each day but I usually try to use a word with three consonants and two vowels.


----------



## VacationForever

I use the same 2 starter words everyday unless the first word already has 2 correct vowels and I would not use the 2nd starter word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LannyPC said:


> Out of curiosity to all fellow TUGgers who frequently play Wordle, do you usually have one particular word with which you always start or do you use different words each day as your first word?
> 
> Myself, I use different words each day but I usually try to use a word with three consonants and two vowels.


I vary my  starting word, but in almost all cases my first word will have at least three vowels, incorporating three of  A, E, I, and O.  Often I use a four vowel word.  For awhile I always used the same four vowel starting word, but that got boring,  So now I mix it up.

I figure that approach maximizes my chances of detecting at least one letter.  And if I miss entirely, then I know the word has at least one of the missing vowels, so I don't place a high priority on finding the missing vowel - at that point I switch my focus to finding consonants, dropping one of missing vowels into subsequent guesses as convenient.


----------



## slip

4 today.

I use the same starting word everyday. I have a second and a third word ready if needed also.


----------



## Sandi Bo

I don't have a particular word. Sometimes I go for more vowels, other times the more common consonants. I like that I can start with whatever comes to mind that day. I've read a bit on strategies and most common letters, etc. But I think what I really like about wordle is flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## dsmrp

I vary my starter words, sometimes with E and A vowels, others with O & I, etc.


----------



## Rolltydr

LannyPC said:


> Out of curiosity to all fellow TUGgers who frequently play Wordle, do you usually have one particular word with which you always start or do you use different words each day as your first word?
> 
> Myself, I use different words each day but I usually try to use a word with three consonants and two vowels.


I use different words  and have no rules as far as vowels and consonants. Each day is a different day and approach.


----------



## bjones9942

Today's got me.  That'll teach me to play at 1 am. when I can't sleep.  And so the streak begins anew!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning ....



Spoiler



With xxIxE, there are a lot of consonants that can fill that space between the I and the E, probably dozens of rhyming words.  So, for my second guess I looked for a word with four consonants, each of which could fit into that fourth position.  I also made sure my guess put the N from guess 1 in either position 2 or position 4. BRUNT worked, and by including a U it would also trap xUIxE words, such as GUIDE or GUILE.

Guess 2 put the N in position 4 and revealed a T that had to be in position 1 or 2. The only solutions I could think of were TWINE and THINE.  Since THINE is a bit archaic, I decided TWINE was a better guess.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me today.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Got it tied up in four





Wordle 470 4/6


----------



## Patri

Three as well. And I use a new starter word every day. Makes it more fun, and I seem to do as well as those with one favorite word. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. I use different starter words but they all have a "t" plus two vowels.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Well, here I am bringing up the rear again. I talked myself right out of a four and into five. 


Spoiler



I began with STORE to hit 3 common consonants. Got a T and the E at he end. I decided to hit the remaining vowels next with AUDIT. I probably should have given that more thought. I didn’t care about leaving out the E because I already knew where it went but I didn’t give myself a chance to get the T in the correct position. It also uncovered an I. I tried TITHE next and did get the T in it’s starting position and, by default, found the I belongs in the 3rd position. So, I have TxIxE. I had TWINE typed in and ready to hit the enter key before I backspaced and entered TWICE. The Wordle gods are like .


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## billymach4

Struck out today


----------



## clifffaith

Two. My random starter word, which was the first item on my to do list today, paid off.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

I'm in a 4 rut..



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Five today.  


Spoiler



A careless (3rd guess) and then felt at risk of failure, especially if there were double letters, so picked a word to identify or eliminate what remained for my 4th word, and got lucky.


----------



## slip

Almost forgot to play today.  Ended out with a quick 4.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 471 2/6



Lucky today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo

O Wordle, here is my Victory - I thought it could be 2 for a second. 




Wordle 471 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. Had 2 possibilities on try #3. TR, correct me if I’m wrong. If you have 2 possibilities and you play 100 times, you should split those close to 50-50, right? I swear mine are more like 10-90! 


Spoiler



I used a new starter word with LATHE this morning. Got a T. I disregarded the rule of plurals on my next try so I could move the T, check a couple vowels and popular consonants. RIOTS added an I and S. I decided to try my known letters with STIxx. Several words started coming to mind including STICK, STINK, STING, STIFF, STILL. I decided to go with either STING or STINK and chose incorrectly, of course.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> f you have 2 possibilities and you play 100 times, you should split those close to 50-50, right?


That's right, *provided *both words are within the solution set and that neither of them was a solution to a previous puzzle. 

I'm pretty sure that there are words that are acceptable as guesses but that will never be answers. Some of the guesses made by Faith are an example. In today's puzzle I discarded a possible solution that I remembered had already been a solution.

Three for me today.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Rolltydr said:


> If you have 2 possibilities and you play 100 times, you should split those close to 50-50



Not necessarily. If it were completely random, it would approach that. However, since there may be some bias in selecting words, (no plurals, I assume no off-color or otherwise not acceptable words) -it is not random.


----------



## Patri

Five.  Too many possible last letters.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Yep.  Too many possibilities and started filling the blanks on the third line, ended up with six.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Be still my heart! Another two, two days in a row! I picked a good starting word out of a commercial.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Rolltydr said:


> Four. Had 2 possibilities on try #3. ...


Ditto. Made the same wrong choice on line #3. So 4 for me also.



Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Four today.


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Be still my heart! Another two, two days in a row! I picked a good starting word out of a commercial.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66030


Right!


----------



## slip

3 today.


----------



## dsmrp

For the life of me, I couldn't put the ending, last 2 letters together until the last try.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four, I'll take it.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I can’t exactly shout “bow down to the one you serve” with a 5

Wordle 472 5/6


----------



## Patri

I’m with Sandi Bo.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, also.


Spoiler



PERIL led me to peril with my opening today. Trying to find vowels, ABOUT got me on track with B, O & U. I shifted each one space to the left and got them all in position with BOUND. BOUGH was the only option remaining, I believe.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  



Spoiler



After the first guess, the options I had were BOUND, BOUGH, BONUS.


----------



## VacationForever

Three today and pretty quick. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. I will take it. After three tries, I only had one letter.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three this morning.  Pretty typical, since my second almost always eliminating options instead of trying for a solution. 



Spoiler



S, T, and R are my favorite consonants to hunt.  SHORT for those three letter.


----------



## slip

I'll take the 4.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three today.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I was wallowing in the mire. Bogged down but solved in 4


Wordle 473 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



I found an A with OCEAN. DAIRY moved the A to it’s correct position and found an R. I was actually just trying to find additional letters with MARSH but I got lucky. I’ll take it.


----------



## "Roger"

Four for me.  One letter off on my third entry. That has happened to be a couple of times lately.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Made a mistake on my third as I wasn't thinking straight but glad it didn't come back and bit me.  Four.


Spoiler


----------



## CPNY

2/6 today


----------



## clifffaith

Familiar four.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

3 today and yesterday !
Rare for me



Spoiler



Funny how my last 2 guesses today are types of wetlands


----------



## Patri

Three. Got a late start today, but my brain apparently was still working.


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three today.  My first word is always the same one.  I am a creature of habit.


----------



## DaveNV

I'm out of practice.  Four today, and felt lucky with that.

Wordle 473 4/6






Dave


----------



## slip

A really quick 3 today.


----------



## tombanjo

I’m not sure if all my sins slowed me down, but it took 5 today


Wordle 474 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



My DREAM was actually a nightmare, yielding nothing. PIOUS found the O and an out of position S. I didn’t feel good about SHOWN but I’m trying to talk myself out of talking myself out of using words. In other words, go with my first instinct. So, although it wasn’t the solution, it did get the S in correct position and added an H. I thought it most likely the H belonged in last position, SxOxH. SLOTH fit the bill.


----------



## Patri

Three. Funny word. Does not apply to any of us.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three and quick. Usual first 2 starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Wowee, got it in 2 due to lucky starter word with 2 letters in correct place and a 3rd out of place letter! 



Spoiler



There were several common words beginning with 'sto' such as store, stove, stone, stole etc. So I tried the T in other 4th position, 's-ot' and could only come up with sloth.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three today for me, four for Rick.  

Unfortunately, I cleared cookies and lost my stats.


----------



## slip

Just pulled out a quick 3 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Another four. 


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Could have been three, but I was hoping Wordle didn’t go the repeat letter route.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for today.


Spoiler



I started with STRAY to hit some of the most used letters and Y. It worked getting the Y in correct position and an A. I then tried CAGEY to move the A and see if E was the 4th letter. I was half right, Next, I went with DAILY which got the D, leaving me with DAxxY. DANDY was the first word I thought of and I went with it.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler



After guess 2 my solution list was CANDY, RANDY, HANDY, DANDY.  So I used CHARD as an elimination word.


----------



## jwalk03

I got it in TWO today!!  My 9th ever two.  Still have never gotten the lucky #1.


----------



## jwalk03

rickandcindy23 said:


> Three today for me, four for Rick.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cleared cookies and lost my stats.



You can create a free account now so that your stats are saved in the account even if you clear the cookies.  (You wont get the old ones back but it will keep track starting from today so then you wont lose them the next time you clear the cookies.)


----------



## VacationForever

Three today.  I guess I could have gotten in 2 if I didn't use another starter word on line 2. 


Spoiler


----------



## rickandcindy23

I bombed today.  Too many choices for that first letter.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I got it on the sixth and final try today.  Phew!


----------



## dsmrp

Took all 6 today ... Too many rhymes.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

I consider myself lucky with today's 5.


----------



## DaveNV

I got it in five. It was a wild guess about there being a duplicate letter. I got lucky.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



If I had started with ROGUE instead of ROUGE, I likely would have solved on guess 2.


----------



## bjones9942

Six today!  Too many choices!


----------



## tombanjo

Though I attacked it with a great and energetic effort, a 6 turned out to be.


Wordle 476 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I got it in 4 and feeling pretty good about it.


Spoiler



For the sake of variety, I started with a word I haven’t used before, SPINE. An out of position I. Just searching for more letters, I stuck the I in my pocket and tried BAYOU. That got the O in the correct position and I thought it highly likely the I belonged in position 2. I hesitated with my next word, DIVOT, because I didn’t like the V. Fortunately, I didn’t talk myself out of it. I was correct about the I and the V had to be the first letter, so I’m looking at VIxOx, which rendered VIGOR.


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three.


You stinker. Five despite my elegant word.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

SIX! Phew...


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> SIX! Phew...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66256


 Six for me today too.


----------



## Sandi Bo

LannyPC said:


> Six for me today too.


It just wasn't coming to me today (and that was on a good night's sleep).


----------



## clifffaith

Got it in five, but didn’t have fun doing it. Bleh!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Sandi Bo said:


> SIX! Phew...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66256


Your fifth word was a “Faith word” — one I suspect isn’t a word but I’ll try with no penalty and then get surprised it actually is a word


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Looking at the scores above, I guess I should be thankful.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

VacationForever said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66272





Spoiler



It appears that both of us got VIGOR after we took it in the GROIN.


----------



## VacationForever

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that both of us got VIGOR after we took it in the GROIN.


You got there faster than me!


----------



## slip

Happy with my 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three today



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Hello from the land of rhyming words. Another 6.  





Wordle 477 6/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

5 for me, and I'll take it


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

A tip of the hat to those that got/get this one in 3! It took me all 6.


Spoiler



I went FIRST, to no avail. I found two with BAYOU. I sweetened the pot with HONEY. I guess it’s a little too early for HOLLY so next I tried a HOODY. Boy HOWDY! Who came up with that one?


----------



## Patri

Five. Fun word, but golly!


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Took me all 6 today but I got it.


----------



## DaveNV

Sometime I question my own ability to spell.  Yesterday I got it in five.   I had three of the letters by the second guess, and in the right place at three.  I knew I had it, so typed the answer, and smugly hit Enter. It was shocking that it was the wrong word. D'oh! 

I stared at the wrong letter for a second, trying to think of which letter fit the missing position, and it clicked in. So i got it in five.  Frustrating.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Four today, and it took me a while as I debated using a random word to get all new letters, vs my usual route of incorporating what I already had. Using what I knew worked out well.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> Sometime I question my own ability to spell.  Yesterday I got it in five.   I had three of the letters by the second guess, and in the right place at three.  I knew I had it, so typed the answer, and smugly hit Enter. It was shocking that it was the wrong word. D'oh!
> 
> I stared at the wrong letter for a second, trying to think of which letter fit the missing position, and it clicked in. So i got it in five.  Frustrating.
> 
> Dave


I’ve done that so many times. When I just know I’m right, I become incredulous when one square doesn’t turn green!


----------



## "Roger"

Four today which in a way was amazing. It was my third try before I got my first letter (in the wrong position). I guess, without intending to, I was using T_R_'s strategy of putting in wrong words to eliminate letters.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three and super fast.  2 correct letters and in the right positions for the first 2 starter words.  There is only one letter to fill the missing letter thereafter.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today. Sometimes hunting vowels works out.



Spoiler



After ADIEU, EBONY put the E from guess 1 in a new position, and tested for the last two vowels.  EBONY proved to be a rich guess.

After EBONY, the two words on my list were ENJOY and ENVOY.  I did a mental coin flip and decided to try ENJOY, with ENVOY as my next guess.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Struggle bus today, but got it in 6.


Spoiler



I do enjoy just throwing out anything and seeing where it takes me. But today I was regretting not having a better strategy. Got there, but barely.


----------



## tombanjo

Today was not a pleasure - at 6th guess with only two vowels. 


Wordle 478 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I was absolutely certain I had it in 4. The Wordle gods are still laughing. 


Spoiler



I’m sitting on my balcony at Bonnet Creek this morning watching the fountain spray water in the lake. SPRAY got the ending Y. Next, I used LOUIE (which I didn’t even know was a word until Wordle) to try the remaining vowels. Got the O and E out of position. HONEY was next, added the N, also out of position. I knew the word was EBONY. I was 100% certain. Except it wasn’t.  I was left with ENxOY. Thank goodness, I didn’t even think of ENVOY until I read TR’s post.


----------



## Patri

Four. Nothing exciting.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. I continued my recent trend of where I could choose between two letters, choosing the wrong one on the first try.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five. Not a pleasure.


Spoiler


----------



## jwalk03

"Roger" said:


> Five today. I continued my recent trend of where I could choose between two letters, choosing the wrong one on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66347



Took me six but I did the same exact thing on my last 2 guesses as you!  Thought for sure I had it and that middle letter was wrong!!


----------



## slip

Another 6 but I'm fine with that one.


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 today


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today



Spoiler



After ALIEN, I wanted to check other locations for the A, L, and I.  And since T and R are among the consonants I usually hunt for first, TRAIL looked like a good word.  I debated between TRAIL and TRIAL, but went with TRAIL, because it seemed that xxAIx occurred more often than xxIAx. TRAIL was a good choice, since that gave me the I in position 4.

After the results with TRAIL, VALID was the only solution I could come up with.


----------



## tombanjo

A perfectly alright 4. Like yesterday, two vowels, no constants until I managed to solve it. 


Wordle 479 4/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Off to my day now.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



The moon was shining brightly as I drank coffee on the balcony this morning so I started with SHINE. Found an I. tried the remaining vowels next with AUDIO. That moved the I to the correct position and added A and D to the mix. At this point, I thought it most likely that I was looking at this scenario, xAxID. I thought of RAPID first and tried it, but it was not VALID.


----------



## slip

I have to get off this string of 6's.


----------



## clifffaith

Rats, could have/should have had it in two. But I “go through the keyboard” sequentially and came upon my second try, which I just KNEW was right, before the correct choice.



Spoiler



My first word was what I was faced with in five spots this morning. Cats, bah humbug!


----------



## VacationForever

I did it in 3 today but on my tablet so I could not do the "spoiler" thing unless I do the same on my laptop.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four this morning



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

6 for me today


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I used the nuclear option, made it in two by refusing to waste words to verify the positions.




Wordle 480 2/6


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Three tries to get the first letter.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> 6 for me today
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66414


Me too.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



PASTE was a waste. CURIO checked for the remaining vowels, finding an O and C, plus the I in correct position. FOLIC got the O and C in correct position, leaving me with xOxIC. T,S & P had already been ruled out so that took away a lot of possibilities. I tried CONIC and got the N. It took me a minute to go through my remaining letters and see the I worked with IONIC.


----------



## clifffaith

OMG, I crapped out after exhausting a slew of “Faith words”, and then when I saw the answer I thought “Wait, I tried that word!” I guess putting the puzzle down for a few minutes to feed cats threw me off. Boo!



Spoiler


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Today's waS tough. I got it in 5 but it took more time than usual


----------



## Patri

Five. Tough word.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

An extremely lucky 5 today.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three today.  Rick got it in four.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today. I have been playing Hello Wordl for the past few days - it's unlimited Wordl instead of once a day.  I figured out through playing Hello Wordl that my 3 starter words cover 15 letters and far I have had 100% success in solving the word within 6 tries. 



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Two vowels, no constants until a wasted word guess at 4, it adds up to a 5 overall




Wordle 481 5/6


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



I went back to one of my favorite starter words for finding vowels, AUDIO. Found 2, getting the A and U out of position. I wanted some common consonants and tried PAUSE next. That moved the U to it’s correct position and added an E. Based on my letter placement options, the most likely scenario (logically if not mathematically) was ExUAx. It had to be EQUAL.


----------



## Patri

Five. Almost a nail biter.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Kind of an ordinary session.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today, but with much difficulty and putting it down to come back to it later.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 4 today.


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.  Just could not see the word. 



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

my usual three



Spoiler



In yesterday's puzzle, I guessed SUAVE whenI could also have guessed SAUTE. Yesterday, SAUTE would have been a better guess.  So I started with SAUTE today, since it's a three vowel word using both S and T. 

SAUTE was a complete bust, so I went with IRONY as my next guess, to identify the vowels in the word, and to try R and N, two common consonants. 

While guess 1 was a bust, it eliminated so many options that after guess 2 FLOOR and CHORD were the only solutions I could think of. I went with FLOOR, simply because I identified FLOOR as a solution first.  I had actually typed in FLOOR, but hadn't entered it before I decided I should be more thorough before I entered, and then I identified CHORD as another option.  But because I had already typed in FLOOR, I decided to be lazy and hit Enter to submit FLOOR as a solution.  A fortuitous guess - sometimes laziness is a benefit.


----------



## Sandi Bo

I was so sure I had it at 4.... I'm a 5 today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



No idea why DIRTY hit my brain this morning but I decided to go with it. Got an R. Next, I tried MOUSE and added an O with both letters out of position. I spent a few minutes here trying to think of words with O, R, and A as I thought it likely there was another vowel and A was all that was left. As it turned out, I was right about there being another vowel, but wrong about what it was. I tried FLORA and it was probably the best guess I could have made without getting the actual solution. It left me with FLOxR. FLOOR was the only word I could make.


----------



## tombanjo

Down in the basement with 5, another day with very few letters after two tries.


Wordle 482 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today. Set it aside after four and when I picked it up again I realized I was trying to solve it without using a letter I already had.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four, but I was getting nervous.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five and was relieved.  I am not as smart as you "Threes and Fours". 



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Out of nowhere, a 4 today.


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66508


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



With guess 2 I was looking for another vowel, and I wanted to take out some consonants.  CHOMP gave me the C in position 1, and added an H to the word.

Given the number of words that end ATCH (PATCH, HATCH, LATCH, BATCH, CATCH, WATCH, MATCH), CHOMP was a fortuitous guess 2.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Six (and I was sweating it).


Spoiler



I should have identified (or eliminated) the T sooner.


----------



## tombanjo

I caught a bit of luck today - 0 letters, 1 letter, All letters


Wordle 483 3/6


----------



## slip

I don't know why but it was 6 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I’m excited about a big day of college football GAMES today (and very concerned about one in particular) and that got me an A in position 2. DAILY resulted in the same A. FAVOR resulted in the same A. CATCH resulted in a win! 

Hmmm. 4 words today, 4 quarters in a football game. A (for Alabama?) in each word. FAVOR. Alabama is a 7 point favorite. CATCH, a winning touchdown pass? I think I’m ready for kickoff!


----------



## Patri

Bombed. I’m kind of mad.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five. thought with my elimination of most vowels, I had a good word on try four. Nope. But given all the letters that I had eliminated by then, that left line five as the only possibility.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

With my usual 3 starter words and got it in 4.  


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Patri said:


> Bombed. I’m kind of mad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66564


I would be too. And now feeling very fortunate I by chance got the 1st letter. I really thought I was going to bomb today.


----------



## LisaH

Sandi Bo said:


> I would be too. And now feeling very fortunate I by chance got the 1st letter. I really thought I was going to bomb today.


I got the remaining four letters after four tries, but there were still so many possibilities. Luckily I got it on my sixth try.

Wordle 483 6/6


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me as well.  Lucky guess, actually.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again



Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 today, wrong guess with number 4.


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me today, a lucky guess


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five, also.


Spoiler



Following the results of yesterday’s football game, I went with LOSER. That actually got me a S and E, both out of position. I made a wild guess with SEIZE which was actually productive, getting the S and E in their correct positions. I then tried one of T_R_’s tricks, just trying to identify additional letters instead of trying to solve the puzzle. I went with THANK and got the A in the middle position, leaving me with SxAxE. SPACE added the P, and left SPADE as the only remaining option.


----------



## Patri

Four. Back on track.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Went quickly.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Brain fart on the 3rd.  Got it on the 4th.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Took me four in spite of having three letters on my first word.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 5 today, wrong guess with number 4.


Exact same thing for me today too.


----------



## DaveNV

Another 4 Day. I'll take it.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

My usual three today ....



Spoiler



After guess 1, I immediately thought STEIN, but I stepped back and decided to work through a possible solution list.  After doing so, I had the following word list:

STEIN
RISEN
SIREN
RESIN
SINEW
That was too many options to go through them individually, so I entered NEWER to try narrow things down.  When NEWER came up negative for both W and R, STEIN was the last word left.


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me today


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Let’s raise a glass to a 3 today


Wordle 485 3/6


----------



## Patri

Oh, you three! Popped my bubble. I’m happy with four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I’m with Patri!


Spoiler



IRATE seemed like a few good letters to start with today. Moving the I, T, & E around, I came up with EIGHT. All 3 still out of position. I shook them up again and came up with TEPID. Finally, the I in correct oosition and I’ve narrowed the possibilities for the others. I believe I’m looking at xTEIx. I could use a STEIN about now.


----------



## "Roger"

Me too (with Patri). Four.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three.  



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

You guys are so impressive! I scored with three today as well.

Wordle 485 3/6





Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me, after failing to get any letters on my first word and being thisclose on my second!


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My usual three today ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 1, I immediately thought STEIN, but I stepped back and decided to work through a possible solution list.  After doing so, I had the following word list:
> 
> STEIN
> RISEN
> SIREN
> RESIN
> SINEW
> That was too many options to go through them individually, so I entered NEWER to try narrow things down.  When NEWER came up negative for both W and R, STEIN was the last word left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 66629


Three for me today too but I wouldn't say that that's my "usual".


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LannyPC said:


> Three for me today too but I wouldn't say that that's my "usual".


Yeah  - three is a bit presumptious. Three or four is probably more my norm.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again - thanks to fortuitous guesses



Spoiler



For awhile, I always used starter words with four vowels.  Recently I've relaxed that, as it seems to me that there's comparable value in getting an added common consonant into the first guess.  In that regard, SAUTE has become an often used opening word (along with  ARISE, IRATE, AISLE, ALIEN, RAISE) . 

SAUTE gave S, T and E, all three out of position.  ST is such a common combination, that when I hit on those two letters I try to keep them together for the next guess.  Today's word could not start with ST, so I was looking for a word that

kept S and T together.
had an E in some position other than 5.
had a new vowel (I, O or Y). 
used another common consonant.

HEIST fit those criteria. After HEIST, EXIST was the only remaining solution.


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## Patri

I bring up the rear. Five.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three today, lucky guess, almost went with your #4 Patri.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Is it real? Or is it fantasy ? No - just another 4


Wordle 486 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. 


Spoiler



I sort of tried to use both of the strategies T_R mentioned this morning. I started with STERN as it has 4 of the most used consonants. I got a pretty good result with 3 letters, all out of position. For my second guess, I decided to hit the remaining 4 vowels with AUDIO. I added an I but all 4 letters are out of position. I begin to look at xEIST. I decide to try HEIST which leaves me with ExIST which, in this case, the unknown letter is actually X, EXIST.


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of tried to use both of the strategies T_R mentioned this morning. I started with STERN as it has 4 of the most used consonants. I got a pretty good result with 3 letters, all out of position. For my second guess, I decided to hit the remaining 4 vowels with AUDIO. I added an I but all 4 letters are out of position. I begin to look at xEIST. I decide to try HEIST which leaves me with ExIST which, in this case, the unknown letter is actually X, EXIST.
> View attachment 66864


Me too, but on my third guess I had all five letters but just two in the wrong order.


----------



## DaveNV

I'm so bad at this.  Five today.

Wordle 486 5/6







Dave


----------



## clifffaith

Four today. I still have bugs on my mind since I have to do battle every morning at Valley Isle.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today.   It is all in the starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

VacationForever said:


> Three today.   It is all in the starter words.


Yep. But not as challenging! My brain has to work harder than yours.  I still usually finish within minutes. Or even one.


----------



## slip

Patri said:


> Yep. But not as challenging! My brain has to work harder than yours.  I still usually finish within minutes. Or even one.
> [/Qthough.
> 
> I'm the same way. I usually ways finish in under a minute. I don't know whether that is good or bad but it's the way it usually goes.


----------



## slip

3 today by the way.


----------



## tombanjo

Its like four is the only number, and there are no others !!




Wordle 486 4/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. And pretty pleased with it. 


Spoiler



Maybe it’s the mid-40’s temps here in northeast FL but I just wasn’t feeling it this morning. I started by going for consonants with STRAP. I have no idea why but I tried RIGOR next. So, I have I and R both out of position. I finally realize I have to solve this thing or get embarrassed. I decide to try IR in combination, either as xIRxx or xxIRx. One of the first words I think of is QUIRK and, fortunately, I go with it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



ARISE is one of my favorite starter words these days.

I used FLOUR to check for added vowels, put the R in a new location, and look for two common consonants. After FLOUR, QUIRK was the only answer I could come up with.


----------



## VacationForever

Five. Just couldn't see the word. Sigh.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

tombanjo said:


> Its like four is the only number, and there are no others!!


Five is a number. I even used a Faith word.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.

Wordle 487 4/6






Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again, aided by fortuitous second guess.



Spoiler



ARISE has become my favorite starting word.


----------



## tombanjo

Feeling blue, blue, blue with a 5.


Wordle 488 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Patri said:


> Five is a number. I even used a Faith word.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66930


What do you mean by faith word? I'm praying every time I hit enter, does that count?


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me today.


Spoiler





[
/SPOILER]


----------



## Rolltydr

Three, and very quickly, for a change.


Spoiler



i tried a new starter today and had good luck with it. CIDER got I,D & E, all out of position. With a little shuffling, I tried DEITY and got the DE in the correct positions and made it almost certain the I belonged in the 4th position, leaving me with DExIx. I immediately saw DENIM.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Took me four.  Had most of the letters in wrong places from turn one.  Geez!


----------



## jwalk03

3 for me today too.  Very quick one today.


----------



## Patri

Sandi Bo said:


> What do you mean by faith word? I'm praying every time I hit enter, does that count?


LOL Never. Remember how clifffaith often uses words we didn’t know exist?
Three for me.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Patri said:


> LOL Never. Remember how clifffaith often uses words we didn’t know exist?
> Three for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66974


No, thanks for catching me up. I haven't been playing too long. It's fun to see what others do.  And I do use faith words, lol!


----------



## clifffaith

Four today, and it took me much longer than it should have.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

jwalk03 said:


> 3 for me today too.  Very quick one today.


Me too.


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  Decided to use all 3 starter words and after the 3rd, the answer was obvious. 



Spoiler


----------



## slip

VacationForever said:


> Four today.  Decided to use all 3 starter words and after the 3rd, the answer was obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67025



I used 3 scattered also.


----------



## DaveNV

I got mixed up and wasted one.  So five for me today.  Sheesh!

Wordle 488 5/6







Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three - aided by a fortuitous second guess.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me


Spoiler



I'm becoming fond of a starter word with some common consonants and vowels, it's served me well lately.


----------



## Rolltydr

Also 3. And, also due to a fortuitous 2nd guess.


Spoiler



FORAY popped into my brain this morning and I thought, why not? Got an O and R. While I made a mistake in not moving the O, I did go ROGUE, and hit a mini-jackpot. At this point, I’m looking at GROxE. GROVE and GROPE were my options and I went with GROVE.


----------



## Patri

Four. Wrong guess at 3. It could happen to anyone!


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Patri said:


> Four. Wrong guess at 3. It could happen to anyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67046


Right! Now I'm wondering why I didn't think of that first! Phew.


----------



## clifffaith

Color me slow this morning, but pulled it out in six.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Four. Wrong guess at 3. It could happen to anyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67046


Same with me.


----------



## slip

A quick 3 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two.  Nothing beats a fortuitous starting word.



Spoiler



I've been using ARISE a lot as a starting word, and today it paid off big time.

After guess 1, my list of solutions was SPIEL, SHIED, SPIED. Assuming I haven't overlooked a possible solution, if I guess either SPIEL or SPIED, I will either guess right, or I will know which of the two other possibilities is correct.  I had a hunch that SPIEL was more likely than SPIED, so I went with that.


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me. 


Spoiler



I've certainly found my 'go to' starter word. I used to start out with my first thought for the day (which in it's own way is kind of fun). But lately I've been settling on this one (maybe it's that I'm training my dog right now and we're working on 'look at me')?


----------



## Rolltydr

5 for me. 


Spoiler



YOUTH was not good to me. IDEAS hit the remaining vowels and yielded I,E & S. I thought SEIZE was a good Wordle and it did get the S & I in correct position. Here, I think of several possibilities; SPICE, SLICE, SPIRE, SPIED, SMILE… I settled on SPIRE, but noooooooo. So, that’s my SPIEL for today.


----------



## pedro47

My spouse loved playing this word game.


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 4 today.


Me too.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> 5 for me.



I’m not alone! 


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

5 for me and not unhappy over it.  


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Tough one for me today.  Five, and I had to work to narrow down the possibilities.



Spoiler



Guess 2 was checking the remaining vowels, and knocking out two common consonants.  Guess 3 was verifying the position of the U and checking for more consonants.

After guess 3 it seemed that the options were MUDDY and MUMMY.


----------



## slip

4 today, nothing apecjal.


----------



## Rolltydr

I’ll have to start a new streak tomorrow because I totally failed to extend the old one going today.  Sheesh!


Spoiler



Little did I know that my starter word was a subliminal message to me that this puzzle would be a THORN in my side. The rest of the puzzle requires no explanation.


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 for me today, ends my streak of 3's!  I was going to go google apecjal, lol, but guessing you meant special (is that a Faith word)?  Happy Sunday all!


Spoiler



I didn't know you could have 3 of the same letters, but I couldn't think of anything else to try, and it is almost Halloween.


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> I’ll have to start a new streak tomorrow because I totally failed to extend the old one going today.  Sheesh!


This one caused trouble for many of us. Glad I didn’t think of your word for my last guess.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Got it in 5.  



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Tough one for me today.  Five, and I had to work to narrow down the possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 2 was checking the remaining vowels, and knocking out two common consonants.  Guess 3 was verifying the position of the U and checking for more consonants.
> 
> After guess 3 it seemed that the options were MUDDY and MUMMY.
> 
> View attachment 67143


Hey, our last 3 are the same.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six, after getting no letters at all in my first two words.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Not funny for me, x/6 as too many possibilities


----------



## LannyPC

VacationForever said:


> Got it in 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67155


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three. I used a Faith-type of opening word.



Spoiler



I saw MIAOU listed somewhere as a Wordle starting word.  Had no idea what that word might be, but looking it up, apparently it is French for meow. This isn't the first time I've seen where Wordle will allow a non-English word as a guess.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me today. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

I thought at 2am I might be first today as I wind down from a late flight home and “suffer” the full force and favor of cats who missed me, but two not only beat me to it, they beat me in solving the puzzle. Five for me this early Monday morning.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## tombanjo

Almost an other errored out. At least I wont be haunted by another x





Wordle 492 5/6


----------



## tombanjo

Almost an other errored out. At least I wont be haunted by another x

View attachment 67191

Wordle 492 5/6


----------



## Patri

Three. Happy.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I hit all the vowels with my first two words. CURIO found a U and MEATY found an A & T with all of them out of position. Making a quick pass through my keyboard, I saw VAULT and tried it, successfully getting all letters in place except the first letter. F was the only fit, so FAULT, despite it’s negative connotation, was the solution.


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> Four for me today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67185


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four again, I'll take it  


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Could have been 4 but turned into a 5.


----------



## tombanjo

I can see clearly now, the wordle's done, I could see 4 solving it today. 




Wordle 493 4/6


----------



## Patri

Sandi Bo said:


> Four again, I'll take it


Me too.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me. I had trouble getting the correct first letter.


Spoiler



I tried GRAPH as mr starter and found a G. From there, I wanted to check for vowels and I was thinking the word might end in ING, so I was a priority. I tried LOUIE, which eliminated the ING track. It did get the O in correct position. I started looking at xOGxx and came up with SOGGY, DOGGY, and, finally, FOGGY. Fortunately, there were no more options.


----------



## clifffaith

Went all the way to six before getting it.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five today.  Could have been 4, but wanted to check for elimination...


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> Four again, I'll take it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67240



Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Six for me. Picked all wrong words when I was hunting consonants. Three consonant words in a row, none of which yielded a hit.  By the time I got to guess 6 there was only option remaining.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Six for me. Picked all wrong words when I was hunting consonants. Three consonant words in a row, none of which yielded a hit.  By the time I got to guess 6 there was only option remaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67293



That's better than getting to 6 and there are still a few possibilities.


----------



## tombanjo

Time to ignore the law of averages, and show off my lucky three




Wordle 494 3/6


----------



## pedro47

My spouse plays this game daily.  I do not get it.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Six! Yikers for me. I just can't use a guess to eliminate or find letters (and that could end up being the death of me). 


Spoiler



I wasn't sure if KLOUT was a word or not, so had to pick between F and K for my last guess.  FWIW, it is not but didn't think it would be fair to check until after I played. Phew.


----------



## Sandi Bo

pedro47 said:


> My spouse plays this game daily.  I do not get it.


So... you can practice on wordplay.com   I didn't get it either. I've done jumbles forever. Several friends and family members were commenting they just couldn't believe I didn't play wordle, so I tried harder to 'get it'.  Now I really enjoy it, following along here with others makes it more fun for me.  I talked to someone the other day that said she played it with her middle school aged daughter, joking that it must being educational (which I would say yes to that), until her daughter started beating her. They had a chat going with her Mom.  The one and done is good for me, too. Otherwise who knows how long I'd obsessively play.


----------



## Patri

Four. Wasn’t sure this was even a real word.


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Patri said:


> Four. Wasn’t sure this was even a real word.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67325



Same 4 for me.  Not sure I'd ever heard the word.

Wordle 494 4/6






Dave


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. 


Spoiler



I guess I was in a flying mood this morning with my first two words. PILOT found the ending T plus L & O out of position. Next, I debated going with CLOUT or ALOFT. I decided ALOFT was a more likely Wordle and it paid off, getting the LO in correct position and exposing the F, which by process of elimination, had to be the starting letter. So, with FLOxT, the only remaining option was FLOUT.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today. Second guess was fortunate, as I helped me solve after getting nothing on guess 1.



Spoiler



When I start with ARISE and get no hits, I almost always use POUTY as my next guess, as it picks up all remaining vowels and tests for two common consonants.

I wasn't trying to solve with guess 3.  My main focus was to put the O, U, and T from guess 2 in new locations and try out two new consonants. FLOUT fit the bill and as a bonus, turned out the be the answer.


----------



## clifffaith

Picked a good word off the morning news. Three today.


Spoiler



Anyone else notice last three days’ solutions all begin with F?


----------



## VacationForever

Five but not unhappy about it.  


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Three.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was in a flying mood this morning with my first two words. PILOT found the ending T plus L & O out of position. Next, I debated going with CLOUT or ALOFT. I decided ALOFT was a more likely Wordle and it paid off, getting the LO in correct position and exposing the F, which by process of elimination, had to be the starting letter. So, with FLOxT, the only remaining option was FLOUT.
> View attachment 67324


Me too.


----------



## slip

I'm happy with a 4 since I never heard of that word.


----------



## Sandi Bo

slip said:


> I'm happy with a 4 since I never heard of that word.


OK... you made me look it up, I kept thinking should.  Now I see those of us Wyndham owners should be familiar with it. Increased my vocabulary with a word I can use in the future. Thanks wordle!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler



flouting conventions
flouting rules



> To *flaunt* is to exhibit or parade (something) in an ostentatious manner. To *flout* is (1) to show contempt for or to scorn, or (2) to contemptuously ignore (especially rules or conventions). These verbs are often confused due to their similarity in sound, but they share no common ground.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> flouting conventions
> flouting rules



I've made it this long without it. I'm doubting I'll use it in the future.  But at least I can't say I never heard of it anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23

My first word is always the same one.  It works very well for words like this one.  I got it in 3.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> I've made it this long without it. I'm doubting I'll use it in the future.  But at least I can't say I never heard of it anymore.


I've been proudly and knowingly xxxxxing rules and conventions for 40 years. Not going to stop now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler



Guess 3 eliminated CARGO and CARAT, leaving CARRY as the last word on my solution list.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me.  Should have gone with my first guess, would have been three. However, yesterday, I should have gone with my second guess. Alright, I'm over it.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

5 and I don't know why.


----------



## tombanjo

I conveyed my miracle three to another day





Wordle 495 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I’m going to the BEACH today! That gets me an A & C out of position. I decide to go searching for letters instead of guessing at the solution. For some reason LILAC is in the back of my mind but I don’t want to try it. Instead, I use SOLID to check for the L and I plus the S, O, & D. Nada! Next, I try TRUNK, mainly to try the T, R & U. I hit the R but it is also out of position. I look at the possibility of CRAxx but don’t see anything with my available letters. I then try CARxx and see CARRY. 


T_R, I love that you used GONAD. I haven’t heard that word in years.


----------



## VacationForever

Four, wasted the third.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 5 and I don't know why.


Me too but I find it more of a challenge when (spoiler)............................................................................. a particular letter occurs more than once.


----------



## Patri

Four, and fine with that.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Yet another could have been 3, I'll take the 4.   Missed it by that much, lol. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Like a thief in the night, wordle came silently and took my streak of threes away.




Wordle 496 5/6


----------



## tombanjo

And tugg bbs snuck in multiple posts with a single click


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



I’m EIGHT years past 60 today so I gave it a shot. Only an E. I tried the remaining vowels next with BAYOU. Added an A and both are out of position. I SWEAR got the S,E,A in their correct positions. I was down to SNEAK and SPEAK. Of course, I tried the wrong one first.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Rolltydr said:


> Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’m EIGHT years past 60 today so I gave it a shot. Only an E. I tried the remaining vowels next with BAYOU. Added an A and both are out of position. I SWEAR got the S,E,A in their correct positions. I was down to SNEAK and SPEAK. Of course, I tried the wrong one first.
> View attachment 67438


Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day! I did the same thing.


----------



## Patri

Four, even though my head wasn’t in it today.


Spoiler


----------



## jwalk03

3 today!  almost had it in 2.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Four, even though my head wasn’t in it today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67442


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Four, my 3 starter words work really well for me.  


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Wow, a 2 today for me.


----------



## Sandi Bo

FOUR!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Sue me for saying that was a b*tch, 5



Wordle 497 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



I couldn’t THINK of a good starter this morning. Or, was I being PIOUS? Regardless, I’m two words in and just have an I in the 2nd position. I try FIELD next, just looking for letters that match well with the I. I add the L and E but both are out of position. I check for options using LIxxE, xIxLE, and LIxEx. I try LIVER which gets the 3 letters in correct position, leaving me with LIxEx. I finally see LIBEL.


----------



## Patri

tombanjo said:


> Sue me for saying that was a b*tch, 5.


I agree. I had trouble, too. Five.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me, and I was surprised I was done!


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five. 


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> I agree. I had trouble, too. Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67540


Me too.


----------



## slip

Happy with a 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

Good to know it's not just me.  Five today. 

Wordle 497 5/6







Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

Continuing with my streak of fours.


Spoiler



This one took a bit. I convinced myself it would be a word I didn't know. I looked for Halloween themed words thinking a theme would help. Finally the light came on.
View attachment 67584


----------



## clifffaith

Took me easily ten minutes to get from four to five, but eventually I danced away with the answer. I woke up in the wee hours thinking about Thanksgiving plans, hence my starting word.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I bombed. Explanation in spoiler.


Spoiler



I can’t dance!


----------



## Sandi Bo

Rolltydr said:


> I bombed. Explanation in spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t dance!


My response in the spoiler....



Spoiler



My Dad was a dance instructor.  Once I got it I had to hang my head in shame.  Don't tell!
This was a good one. I had convinced myself it would be a word I didn't know. But they really don't do that to us.  Interesting to see how others do.


----------



## Patri

Five. That one rare letter!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

1,2,3 1,2,3 1,2,3 and spin to a 4





Wordle 498 4/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Fiver for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Five. That one rare letter!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67592


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Five.  Sweating bullets over this one. 


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A lucky 5.


----------



## DaveNV

I knew it, but Worlde said I was wrong.  Then I realized my guess was a six letter word.  D'oh!   

Five today, and glad to have that. 

Wordle 498 5/6







Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four, which I think I'll gladly take.


Spoiler



My first mistake was going for the Halloween theme (when will I learn)?
My second mistake, pure and simple brain fart that may have led to overall success.  I wasn't thinking on my 3rd guess. However, it certainly made guess number a slam dunk.


----------



## tombanjo

An appropriate 5 today - not feeling particularly bright I kept using the same letter in the last place, which was wrong. 





Wordle 499 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. A nice way to start a Monday.


Spoiler



I started on the same path as Sandi with STARE. Found the T&A (no pun intended) out of position. I stayed in the Halloween theme with ANTIC and got those letters in the correct position, leaving me with AxTxx. I spent a minute looking for words that used L in that 2nd position but couldn’t think of any. Then, I saw the P would work with APTLY. I APTLY entered it.


----------



## Patri

THE HARDEST for me yet. Three, but only because it wouldn’t accept any of my tries. The second and third as consonants just stumped me.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  Switched out for another starter word on the third line.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  My most common starter word, followed by my typical guess 2 when I"m still seeking vowels after the starter word.  With guess 2 it all came together nicely.



Spoiler



With only an A in position 1, there needed to be at least one more vowel, O, U, Y, or a second A.  POUTY hits the three added vowels, and P and T are common consonnants. 

After guess 2 APTLY came to mind, and I figured that if APTLY was incorrect, there couldn't be more than one or two other possibilities I might have overlooked.


----------



## VacationForever

Rolltydr said:


> Three. A nice way to start a Monday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I started on the same path as Sandi with STARE. Found the T&A (no pun intended) out of position. I stayed in the Halloween theme with ANTIC and got those letters in the correct position, leaving me with AxTxx. I spent a minute looking for words that used L in that 2nd position but couldn’t think of any. Then, I saw the P would work with APTLY. I APTLY entered it.
> View attachment 67637


Precisely!


----------



## Sandi Bo

I do love that multiple guesses (for not valid words) don't count against us!

Last night I pointed my Mom's Alexa to my computer screen and probably spent an hour doing wordplay.com    She has dementia and anxiety but I thought I'd give it a whirl.  She's a choco-holic - one of her starter words was FUDGE.  She kept saying one more. I call it successful.

Happy Monday and Happy Halloween All!!!


----------



## clifffaith

Took me longer than I care to admit, but finally got it in five. I also used a brand new word half way through to successfully come up wit two new letters.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> Four, which I think I'll gladly take.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My first mistake was going for the Halloween theme (when will I learn)?
> My second mistake, pure and simple brain fart that may have led to overall success.  I wasn't thinking on my 3rd guess. However, it certainly made guess number a slam dunk.
> View attachment 67631


Me too.


----------



## slip

For no reason, a 5 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



After guess 1 I was faced with a question.  Is it more valuable to try to pin down the locations of the E and I, or, given that I already have two vowels, should I focus on finding consonants?

I decided to split the difference.  PINCH gave me four new consonants, while also testing position 2 as a location for the E.  

After PINCH, my solutions were PINES, PINED, and PINEY.  I eliminated PINES, because Wordle solution don't seem to include a four-letter root with an appended S.  I wasn't sure whether WORDLE treated past participles similarly, so I decided to go with PINEY instead of PINED.


----------



## slip

A lucky 4 today.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 1 I was faced with a question.  Is it more valuable to try to pin down the locations of the E and I, or, given that I already have two vowels, should I focus on finding consonants?
> 
> I decided to split the difference.  PINCH gave me four new consonants, while also testing position 2 as a location for the E.
> 
> After PINCH, my solutions were PINES, PINED, and PINEY.  I eliminated PINES, because Wordle solution don't seem to include a four-letter root with an appended S.  I wasn't sure whether WORDLE treated past participles similarly, so I decided to go with PINEY instead of PINED.
> 
> View attachment 67690



The 4th letter of your first guess already eliminated the first of your possibilities anyway.


----------



## tombanjo

Wooden it be a shame if they had to recall this strange word ? I'll take the three gladly tho. 




Wordle 500 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I decided to use all 6 rows today. Use ‘em if you got ‘em! 


Spoiler



Obviously, I did not strike the right CHORD with my starter word. From there, I went searching for vowels with IMBUE. Next, I tried searching for consonants with PLANT. Now, I’m actually feeling pretty good about this. I have identified 4 letters with the P in the starting position. I’m thinking PINxE. The only letter that works is G so I enter PINGE. Oops! The E had already been ruled out of the 5th position with my 2nd try. So, it is PINEx, and I thinks S is the only solution. As T_R_ noted, Wordle doesn’t normally use plural form. However, pines can also mean missing someone or feeling sadness for someone. The only other possible option is PINEY and I’m not even sure that is a real word. So, I enter PINES and learn that PINEY is, indeed, a real word.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> The 4th letter of your first guess already eliminated the first of your possibilities anyway.


Doh ....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler






Rolltydr said:


> As T_R_ noted, Wordle doesn’t normally use plural form.


I'm pretty sure that Wordle also does not use verbs that are just an S added to the 4-letter verb root. I'm still unsure if Wordle uses the xxxED past participle of verbs.  Today I used PINEY instead of PINED because of the possibility that Wordle doesn't use xxxED verbs.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me today. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Doh ....


I did the same thing today!


----------



## Sandi Bo

Rolltydr said:


> I did the same thing today!


I think that was me yesterday, so I was a little more caution today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Wordle also does not use verbs that are just an S added to the 4-letter verb root. I'm still unsure if Wordle uses the xxxED past participle of verbs.  Today I used PINEY instead of PINED because of the possibility that Wordle doesn't use xxxED verbs.





Spoiler



I just tried PINED and PINES on Wordplay and they were both acceptable words. 
Sometimes I'll go check there if I'm not sure a word would after worked or not - after I've finished the official Wordle


----------



## clifffaith

Surprised as heck that I got it in three.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Spoiler






Sandi Bo said:


> I just tried PINED and PINES on Wordplay and they were both acceptable words.
> Sometimes I'll go check there if I'm not sure a word would after worked or not - after I've finished the official Wordle





Just because Wordle will accept a word as a guess, it doesn't mean the word is a possible solution.  Wordle has a specific set of solution words that were created by the guy who invented Wordle, that is much smaller than the inventory of words Wordle will allow as an answer. Wordle solution words are all more or less common vocabulary words. Many of the "Faith" words are examples of these abstruse words, that no one has heard of and that will probably never be a solution.  Wordle will also accept some non-English words as guesses, that are not solutions.  MIAOU and SENOR are examples that come to mind. Plurals and verbs that end in S are another example.  Though Wordle will use irregular plurals as solutions.  Awhile back the solution was FUNGI.

Wordle will also accept British spellings of words, such as METRE and LITRE, but all solutions, at least with NY Times puzzle, use American English spellings.


----------



## VacationForever

Ended up with Six because my dear husband started to type the 4th line without checking the letter(s) which were already greyed out.  My fault for asking for his help after my third.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I failed today.  I didn't even know that was a word.


----------



## DaveNV

Not my best effort.  Six today.  But at least I got it. 

Wordle 500 6/6








Dave


----------



## Patri

Three and I am shocked as well. It is a stretch of a word.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three- Greatly added by a fortuitous second guess.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Guessed wrong and got a 5 instead of a 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four today.


Spoiler



***update*** 1000 apologies, i tagged my original post incorrectly - I used QUOTE instead of SPOILER. Edited and fixed now. I hope I didn't spoil anyone's day. How INEPT of me!!!!

I need to stop going for a theme, although all in all VOTED did help eliminate some other choices.
Another word where I started thinking it would be one I didn't know.
On to the day.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Also four.


Spoiler



I was thinking about going to a SANDY beach today. I got an N for that. Next, I tried POINT just to hit a few of the more common letters. Jackpot! I added a T and I out of position and the T at the end. I got it now, right? INPUT! WRONG! I’m so INEPT.


----------



## tombanjo

I think wordle was laughing at my 4 today.


Wordle 501 4/6


----------



## VacationForever

Four and took no time. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three- Greatly added by a fortuitous second guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67770


Me too.           This makes up for my failure yesterday.


----------



## Patri

Two. Probably a one time event. And I did have to think awhile.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again. Another fortuitous second guess.



Spoiler



After guess 1, I figured there had to be at least one more vowel. So CLOUD looked for O and U, while checking for more consonants.  

In the past I've often used POUTY when I want to hunt for vowels after using ARISE as a starter, but today I thought hunting a consonant would be more useful than hunting a Y.  So I considered using DOUBT or CLOUD, and ultimately settled on CLOUD.  Lucky hunch.


----------



## slip

A quick 3 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A slow 3 for me.


Spoiler



I almost did a test word to weed out more letters. It just wasn't coming to me.


----------



## Rolltydr

I’ll join the above trio of 3’s.


Spoiler



I started with CHAIR and got an A out of position. Unlike T_R_, I did search for a Y with BAYOU and, although there was no Y, I added an O and U. I first thought ABOUT, but the B was already ruled out. ALOUD came to me in pretty short order.


----------



## Patri

I’ll bring up the rear with four, but it was very fast.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

The threes appear to have it. A good start for me after having been away for a few weeks.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## jackio

2 for me today for the first time!


----------



## tombanjo

May I be allowed to congratulate you on your two, said the 4 very quietly.


Wordle 502 4/6


----------



## jwalk03

3 today for me and in about 1 minute total.


----------



## VacationForever

Four today.  My current 3 starter words have yet to fail me.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67871


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three, after zilch on the opening word.



Spoiler



After guess 2, PHOTO was the only word I could come up with that fit.  With all vowels eliminated except for O,and O barred from position 2, the word had to  be PxOTx.  H and N were the only letters that could possibly be in position 2, but PNOTx wouldn't work.  So that led to PHOTx, and PHOTO was the only word that worked. 

Although ARISE didn't have any hits, the letters it eliminated greatly collapsed the solution space.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A fast four (so I'll take it).


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

An exciting finish by a nose with 6


Wordle 503 6/6


----------



## jwalk03

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three, after zilch on the opening word.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 2, PHOTO was the only word I could come up with that fit.  With all vowels eliminated except for O,and O barred from position 2, the word had to  be PxOTx.  H and N were the only letters that could possibly be in position 2, but PNOTx wouldn't work.  So that led to PHOTx, and PHOTO was the only word that worked.
> 
> Although ARISE didn't have any hits, the letters it eliminated greatly collapsed the solution space.
> 
> 
> View attachment 67932



Same here!  Nothing on the opening word, 2 greens and a yellow on the second, and right on the 3rd!


----------



## Rolltydr

Also a three.


Spoiler



I have no idea why the word SKIRT popped into my brain this morning. But, if you’ve followed this thread for long, you know I always go with those “revelations “. It only got me a T out of position. I knew the T was there so I decided to try 5 new letters and it worked out great this time. I used GHOUL thinking all of those letters would fit well with the T. I got the HO in correct positions. With the T eliminated from the end position, I’m left with THOxx or xHOTx. With the letters remaining, I can’t come up with anything for THOxx and PHOTO was the only word I could come up with for wHOTx. Fortunately, that was the answer.


----------



## clifffaith

Same old four!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four,



Spoiler


----------



## slip

I pulled out of 4 with not much to work with.


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> A fast four (so I'll take it).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67935


Me too, but it wasn't all that fast.


----------



## Luvtoride

Wordle 504 4/6







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me today. 


Spoiler



I changed (barely) my go to started word today, and it didn't pay off. But not sure it mattered. I chose my second word more cautiously and it made the final solution pretty easy or me to see (then again somedays just work out that way anyways - the other day ALOUD just wasn't coming to me and yet many remarked how quickly it came to them).


----------



## "Roger"

A fast four ...



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Was an option at three, but decided to use what I thought was the less common letter which put me to my usual four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, not that fast.


Spoiler



I started with STORY and found an R. I hit the remaining vowels next with ADIEU and found A,D & E. All 4 letters are out of position and there are numerous possibilities, including, but not limited to, BREAD, DREAD, GRADE, CEDAR, DREAM, RACED, and RAGED. At this point, I decided to use an elimination word to narrow my choices, I settled on CAGED to see if I could rule out the C/G and move the D to the end to see if there were possibly 2 D’s as in DREAD. It worked. The D was still out of position and no C or G. Of the words I listed above, only DREAM would fit.


----------



## VacationForever

Three. 


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another three for me.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another three for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67990


That looks like a Saturday 'to do' list


----------



## Patri

Three. The other day I got the free NYT account and opted out of emails. Will see if there is any downside.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Wow, a really quick 2 today.


----------



## slip

slip said:


> Wow, a really quick 2 today.



I should learn how to do the spoiler but I use the same first word all the time. The last three letters were spot on and the first two letters are S and T. Then I got lucky with the second guess.


----------



## DaveNV

Four, because my guess at three was legit, but wrong.  <sigh>



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me today


Spoiler



Yesterday I switched up my go to starter word and used STALE.  Grrrr.  I just had to weed out that last letter. I would have guessed wrong, almost went with STAGE, so glad I did what I did for the safe 3.  I guess I better get to bed (what will I do when I wake up)?


----------



## clifffaith

Argh! Sandi has already done tomorrow’s puzzle. Fingers in ears LALALA! Hoping I forget what it is by tomorrow morning.


----------



## VacationForever

clifffaith said:


> Argh! Sandi has already done tomorrow’s puzzle. Fingers in ears LALALA! Hoping I forget what it is by tomorrow morning.


Ditto!  I didn't realize until I opened her spoiler.  Fingers in the ears alright! LOL


----------



## DaveNV

Since I saw her answer already, can I play the puzzle and guess it in one go?  Sure, it's cheating, but a one is a one. Anyone?  

Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

Oh no, 1,000 apologies, virtual lashings for me 
It was probably still yesterday for some of you.
Can I blame it on the time change?
I'll be more careful in the future. Please don't put on ignore, my wordle friends.


----------



## Patri

Two for me as well using a random starter word! That’s twice in one week.


Spoiler



spare
stale


Normal way to add the spoiler isn’t working.


----------



## Patri

Wifi was acting up.


----------



## Patri

Cuz I certainly wouldn’t want to brag! Darn internet. I wish we could totally delete duplicate posts.


----------



## tombanjo

Seems to me all uses of this world have brought me to a very lucky three


----------



## tombanjo

Seems to me all uses of this world have brought me to a very lucky three


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Oh no, 1,000 apologies, virtual lashings for me
> It was probably still yesterday for some of you.
> Can I blame it on the time change?
> I'll be more careful in the future. Please don't put on ignore, my wordle friends.


Sandi - I've noticed this before with some of your posts.  For most of us, we don't see the new puzzle until it rolls over at the NY Times website at 3 am ET.  So on the west coast it rolls for me at midnight.  Somehow, whatever site you are using to play is picking up the new puzzle two or three hours ahead of the rest of us.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

double post


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> I should learn how to do the spoiler but I use the same first word all the time. The last three letters were spot on and the first two letters are S and T. Then I got lucky with the second guess.


See below for instructions on how to create  spoiler tags:









						Anyone playing wordle?
					

Two thoughts: 1) this is addictive. Many nights I find myself reading much later just waiting for a new wordle. 2) please put your spoilers behind the spoiler screen.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two today.



Spoiler



For guess 2 I wanted to put the A and S in new locations, and T is a priority consonant for me to look for. STALE fit my criteria, and it turned out to be correct.


----------



## LannyPC

tombanjo said:


> Seems to me all uses of this world have brought me to a very lucky three



Also took me three today.


----------



## BM243923

Looking to see what people use as their opening word in Wordle.


----------



## Free2Roam

ADIEU

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Free2Roam

Technical difficulties... apologies for the duplicate posts

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Free2Roam

... 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Sandi - I've noticed this before with some of your posts.  For most of us, we don't see the new puzzle until it rolls over at the NY Times website at 3 am ET.  So on the west coast it rolls for me at midnight.  Somehow, whatever site you are using to play is picking up the new puzzle two or three hours ahead of the rest of us.


Weird. I am Central Time, so you'd think I'd see it at 3am ET.   This is the site I use, if I remember correctly, I signed up for something on nytimes (but it's free, I am not a subscriber):  https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


----------



## Rolltydr

I seem to be bringing uo the rear with a 5 today. 


Spoiler



I got off to a poor start searching for consonants with FIGHT only generating a T out of position. I tried ROUTE next and got the ending E. I started to go with an elimination word at this point but I TEASEd myself and it was actually very productive getting the A in position and adding an S. So, I’m left with STAxE. STAKE and STALE are the only options. I chose wrong. Again.


----------



## VacationForever

Using my usual starter words, got it in three. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

You can check the 'SPOILER' entries in this thread:









						Anyone playing wordle?
					

Three. The other day I got the free NYT account and opted out of emails. Will see if there is any downside.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Sandi Bo

Duplicate post


----------



## slip

I always use STEAM.


----------



## slip

Lucky guess with a lot of possibilities gave me a 3.


----------



## clifffaith

STARE, unless a word on TV jumps out at me.


----------



## VacationForever

I use 3, one at a time unless the first or second word already return enough correct letters for me and then I go straight to trying out the word.  I have yet to blow up, i.e. not get the word by the sixth try when I use the 3 words.
- READY
- HOIST
- CLUMP


----------



## Patri

Hey, maybe it wasn't me. A lot of duplicate posts today!


----------



## slip

VacationForever said:


> I use 3, one at a time unless the first or second word already return enough correct letters for me and then I go straight to trying out the word.  I have yet to blow up, i.e. not get the word by the sixth try when I use the 3 words.
> - READY
> - HOIST
> - CLUMP



I do this also. My 3 are below.

STEAM
GROUP
BLINK


----------



## bizaro86

I almost always start with

STERN
PLAID 
COUGH

Until I have 2-3 letters to work with.


----------



## "Roger"

Two today.



Spoiler


----------



## jackio

I start with AUDIO


----------



## DaveNV

I alternate between ADIEU and (STORY or STORM.) Depends on the inclination of the day. For a third word, I'll often try CLANK.

My scores are all over the place, depending on how much coffee I've had.  

Dave


----------



## Wgk101

Poise
Rouse
Raise


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Weird. I am Central Time, so you'd think I'd see it at 3am ET.   This is the site I use, if I remember correctly, I signed up for something on nytimes (but it's free, I am not a subscriber):  https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


That's weird.  That's the same site I  use.

On Central Time you should see it at 2 am.  I'm often playing shortly after midnight Pacifuc (= 3 am Eastern, 2 am Central), and I sometimes see where you've posted that day's answer an hour or two earlier, which is before I see it.  Sometimes, after seeing  your posted answer before midnight, I go to the same link that you posted to see if it shows the same word. But it comes the same as the previous day.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

re starter words.  I mostly use ARISE these days.  But whatever words, I always want at least three vowels in the word. 

Below is a list of starter words I've compiled, many of which I've just cataloged but have never used.


ADIEUAGILEAISLEALIENARISEAROSEATONEAUDIOAULOIAURIEBAYOUBOULECOUPEIRATELOUIEMAUVEMIAOUMOIREOPIUMOUIJAOURIEPIOUSRAISESAUTESEPIASTAREURAEI


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's weird.  That's the same site I  use.
> 
> On Central Time you should see it at 2 am.  I'm often playing shortly after midnight Pacifuc (= 3 am Eastern, 2 am Central), and I sometimes see where you've posted that day's answer an hour or two earlier, which is before I see it.  Sometimes, after seeing  your posted answer before midnight, I go to the same link that you posted to see if it shows the same word. But it comes the same as the previous day.


Mine for today is available now, note the timer show the next one available in just under 24 hours now (it's 12:25am CT now).  I solved it, sorry to tease, but I'll wait to post, lol.



 I don't have a subscription, so if I check to see if I had the best starting word, I get this:


----------



## Patri

Five.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Sandi Bo said:


> Mine for today is available now, note the timer show the next one available in just under 24 hours now (it's 12:25am CT now).  I solved it, sorry to tease, but I'll wait to post, lol.


But again, everyone should solve the puzzle before looking at this thread. The answers are posted here! Wordle is the first thing I do each morning, then go to TUG. Don’t wait until evening for your daily fix…..


----------



## Sandi Bo

I was a 4 this morning. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



I used a new starter word this morning. I always play the NYT mini crossword puzzle just before Wordle every morning and OUGHT was one of the answers in the mini puzzle. I immediate thought “ that’s a good Wordle word”. That got me the G in the correct position which was a big help. Next, I used IDEAL to check the remaining vowels and found the I & E out of position. With the G in 3rd position and the I ruled out of the first position, it reduced the options. The I had to be in position 2 or 4. The E could be in 2,4 or 5. So, xEGIx, xIGEx, xxGIE or xIGxE. BEGIN was the only word I could make out of my remaining letters.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today, but I struggled. Took quite a bit of time.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five but pretty quick.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

My usual four.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

BM243923 said:


> Looking to see what people use as their opening word in Wordle.



I use different words on different days but my usual rule of thumb is to use a word word with three consonants and two vowels.


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68134


Me too.


----------



## slip

A fast 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Usual three.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Usual three.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68152


Another To Do List! I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Another To Do List! I'm seeing a pattern.


I guess I'm just verbacious.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three four today, and a riff on yesterday's solution.

One of the ways societies memorialize influential persons is by naming some civil engineering project (a dam, a bridge, a road, a plaza, etc.) in honor of the person.  And that shows the great esteem California accords to the late, lamented Israeli leader Menachem Begin. Because consider how often you are driving down a road in California when the road upgrades to become a freeway,  And invariably there is a sign prominently announcing "Begin Freeway".







Spoiler


----------



## slip

I went for a 2 and ended out with a 4.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> three today, and a riff on yesterday's solution.
> 
> One of the ways societies memorialize influential persons is by naming some civil engineering project (a dam, a bridge, a road, a plaza, etc.) in honor of the person.  And that shows the great esteem California accords to the late, lamented Israeli leader Menachem Begin. Because consider how often you are driving down a road in California when the road upgrades to become a freeway,  And invariably there is a sign prominently announcing "Begin Freeway".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68198



Looks like a 4.


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> three today, and a riff on yesterday's solution.
> 
> One of the ways societies memorialize influential persons is by naming some civil engineering project (a dam, a bridge, a road, a plaza, etc.) in honor of the person.  And that shows the great esteem California accords to the late, lamented Israeli leader Menachem Begin. Because consider how often you are driving down a road in California when the road upgrades to become a freeway,  And invariably there is a sign prominently announcing "Begin Freeway".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68198


It's amazing sometimes how unthought-out things are sometimes (re yesterday)

A 3 for me today. A little luck on this one.


Spoiler



I narrowed it to SMELL, SPELL, or SWELL. Pondered an exploratory word but decided to go for it, 33% chance, woo hoo.


----------



## Patri

Five, and I’m good with that.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I’ll join the chorus of four.


Spoiler



Apropos for the day, I started with VOTER and found an out of position E. I decided to use ADIEU to identify other vowels and successfully eliminated them instead. I needed to check for a Y and PENNY popped into my head. No Y, but a P. I thought SP was a logical beginning combination and E had to go in 3rd or fifth position. I started working my way through my options and settled on two that I wanted to try, SPELL and SPECK. In this situation, it seems I usually choose the wrong one about 90% of the time. Today, however, I made the right guess.


----------



## dsmrp

I'm taking a short break from word puzzles, slowly starting up again  
Thought you all might be interested in this article about slight changes to Wordle answers:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com
				




Here is link to NYT article referenced in the Wash Post article:









						Wordle Finally Has an Editor
					

Tracy Bennett will be programming Wordle every day.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Wrong choice for the second letter on my fouth try.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> Looks like a 4.


You're right. Fixed.


----------



## clifffaith

I had to crank through all six today, even after having the pattern on my third word.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> I had to crank through all six today, even after having the pattern on my third word.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68222


I hate when that happens!


----------



## VacationForever

Five, when it should have been four.  I had the word in mind when I typed the fourth, but I could not xxxxx. LOL


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

dsmrp said:


> I'm taking a short break from word puzzles, slowly starting up again
> Thought you all might be interested in this article about slight changes to Wordle answers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is link to NYT article referenced in the Wash Post article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle Finally Has an Editor
> 
> 
> Tracy Bennett will be programming Wordle every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Interesting. We can now use 4 letter words to find 5 letter words?


----------



## DaveNV

Five for me, after a wild (wrong) guess at four.  Sometimes I hate this game.



Spoiler



Wordle 507 5/6







Dave


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> A 3 for me today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I narrowed it to SMELL, SPELL, or SWELL. Pondered an exploratory word but decided to go for it, 33% chance, woo hoo.
> View attachment 68199



Me too but it took me a couple minutes between my second and third tries.


----------



## tombanjo

O Nicole, you inspire me. A Magnificent 2 before the lights go out. 




Wordle 508 2/6


----------



## tombanjo

O Nicole, you inspire me. A Magnificent 2 before the lights go out. 

View attachment 68243
Wordle 508 2/6


----------



## slip

An uneventful 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 in 4 today.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. I was on the right track with my first word but didn’t know it.


Spoiler



It seems that another STORM is on the way to Florida so I thought that would be a good place to start. Found an R. Looking for more vowels, I tried AUGER and found an A. Both letters are out of position. There are so many possibilities at this point. I decide to use an elimination word to try and find more consonants that I think fit well with the A and R. I settle on CHINK and it was a very good choice, finding the IN in positions 3&4. It seems likely the RA go in positions 1&2, leaving me with RAINx. Yes, it is going to be RAINY here for the next few days.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



You could almost make a statement with my guesses today. "Arise, Ralph.  It's rainy."


----------



## "Roger"

My first time using a new opening word. I guess it is a winner. Two...



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three. 


Spoiler


----------



## jwalk03

TWO Today!


----------



## clifffaith

A good day for twos!


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I needed five today.


----------



## slip

A wrong guess on 3 gave me a 4.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Oh for Pete’s sake, two. And with a bizarre starter word.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Two, two days in a row!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three, and possibly the fastest I’ve ever solved it.


Spoiler



I wanted to start with a word with 4 common consonants so I went with STRAP. A T out of position. Next, I wanted a word with 4 vowels and since the A was eliminated, I went with LOUIE. U&I out of position and I on the end. UNITE was pretty obvious.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four.  Could have been three.



Spoiler



After guess 2, my initial thought was to try to solve with UNITE at guess 3.  But then I decided to slow down and see what other words might fit.  I came up with five possibilities:  UNITE, GUILE, GUIDE, LITTLE, QUITE.  That was too many possibilities for my comfort, so I decided to use an elimination word instead of trying to solve.  I tried GUILT, as it seemed that at worst GUILT would reduce the solutions to two.  As it turned, after GUILT, UNITE was the only remaining solution.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Closed in fast after my opening word.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four, but at least it was fast.


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Faith, use your starter word in a sentence.


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> Four, but at least it was fast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68292


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Usual 3 starter words and got it on the 4th.  


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

5 for me today 


Spoiler



And easily could have been a 6. I went with MEDAL for the win, going with the Veteran's Day theme as PEDAL works, too. I really thought I had it at IDEAL (that one took me a minute to get to).


----------



## tombanjo

I should get some sort of award for this. 




Wordle 510 3/6


----------



## tombanjo

I should get some sort of award for this. 

View attachment 68350
Wordle 510 3/6


----------



## Patri

Three with another rare starter.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler



After guess 2 I figured the A was most likely in position 4, so I focused on finding consonants.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



My strategy of using 4 consonants in my first word and 4 vowels in my second worked well yesterday, so I tried it again. Not as successful today. PRISM found an M and BAYOU got an A, both out of position. FLAME added an E&M, all still out of position. MEDAL or METAL? I did not win a MEDAL.


----------



## VacationForever

Three usual starter words and got it on the 4th.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Back to four today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Three with another rare starter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68353


Me too.


----------



## slip

A quick 3 today.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. I've been on a pretty good roll lately.



Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Five!  Crapola.  Too many options towards the end!


----------



## DaveNV

Five for me.  Have I mentioned sometimes I hate this game?  

Wordle 510 5/6







Dave


----------



## slip

5 today.


----------



## tombanjo

I parked it myself for a 6. It took 5 tries to get any traction with a vowel. 





Wordle 511 6/6


----------



## Patri

Five as well, and I really had to work for it.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four for me, and I just knew I had it on my third guess. Arrgghhh!


Spoiler



I started searching for consonants with GHOST and got the ending T. Switching to vowels, ADIEU got the E in the 4th position and an A. After a short search, I saw FACET and was certain I had solved it. It is so deflating to see that gray tile turn when you know you’re right! After another minute, I saw VALET but it just wasn’t the same.


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me today


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

3 again. Four days in a row with two or three. Let the good times roll.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Again with the same 3 starter words, it makes the 4th easy.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 5 today.


Me too.


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Patri said:


> Five as well, and I really had to work for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68397


I proclaim MANET to be a “Faith word”!


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> Four for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68410


Faith, I think we were cheated. The word should have been FACET!


----------



## Sandi Bo

clifffaith said:


> I proclaim MANET to be a “Faith word”!


Can you use it in a sentence?  Sorry @Patri, stealing your line!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Can you use it in a sentence?  Sorry @Patri, stealing your line!


I went to an Italian restaurant last night and had the manet cotti.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.



Spoiler



Just like yesterday, guess 1 gave me an out of position A and E, and again like yesterday I used CHEAT for guess 2.

After CHEAT my solution list was:

VALET
EXALT
MEANT
LEANT
LEAPT
DEALT
LEANT looked like a good guess, because if LEANT wasn't correct, it would probably limit the remaining options to no more than two words. After LEANT eliminated EXALT, that meant that the E had to be in position 4, leaving VALET as the only word on my list.


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I went to an Italian restaurant last night and had the manet cotti.


2 Faith words in one sentence?


----------



## VacationForever

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I went to an Italian restaurant last night and had the manet cotti.


Shouldn't it be manicotti?


----------



## SmithOp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I went to an Italian restaurant last night and had the manet cotti.


I had the Monet cotti, the gravy was watery.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

SmithOp said:


> I had the Monet cotti, the gravy was watery.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


Per the Thomas Crown Affair remake: Monet caught he, she (Rene Russo) did - while sporting one of the most spectacular updos in movie history.


----------



## Patri

Sunday puzzle. Five. So many choices!


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me today! I'll take it. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Silly of me not to have gotten this sooner. 





Wordle 512 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three, after coming oh so close to talking myself out of it.


Spoiler



I started searching for consonants with MONTH and got an N out of position. Switching to vowels, ADIEU added A, I & E all out of position. I immediately thought INANE, but I spent a minute trying to talk myself out of it because I didn’t want to try 2 N’s this early. However, the only other word that came to mind quickly was ANIME and the I couldn’t go in position 3. INANE it was.


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. I really should have had chosen the correct answer on my third try rather than the word I chose. I just wasn't thinking. Spoiled my run of twos and threes. My bad.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two today.



Spoiler



New opening word today - RAISE instead of ARISE.   

After guess 1, INANE was the only word I could think of.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me a while to get it in five. I really struggled.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Two today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> New opening word today - RAISE instead of ARISE.
> 
> After guess 1, INANE was the only word I could think of.
> 
> View attachment 68468


Fun stuff about the major change you made with regard to your opening word. Probably made all the difference in the world. Who knows. If you had used ARISE instead of RAISE, it might have taken you three tries. Great post.


----------



## slip

A lucky 3 today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four, probably could have gotten it in 3.



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Not looking at ^^^ @VacationForever's post, I got it in four.

Wordle 512 4/6






Dave


----------



## VacationForever

DaveNV said:


> Not looking at ^^^ @VacationForever's post, I got it in four.
> 
> Wordle 512 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Shoot.  Sometimes the Spoiler thing doesn't work. I have redone it.  Thanks!


----------



## tombanjo

not too hard, would I have paid more attention





Wordle 513 4/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

A five for me. As the first 2 tiles turned green, I thought I had it at 2, then 3, etc.  I didn't think through all the possibilities and there were more than I thought.  Happy Monday wordle friends.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four


Spoiler



SPURT seemed like a good word to get some consonants. Only found a P.  AVOID only added an A and both are out of position. PANEL got the A in correct position and added E & L out of position. I thought the pattern was most likely xAPLE so MAPLE was my only option.


----------



## Patri

Four. Kinda fun that I had all the letters on three.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Woo!  Three!  Don't know how that happened!



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

"Roger" said:


> Fun stuff about the major change you made with regard to your opening word. Probably made all the difference in the world. Who knows. If you had used ARISE instead of RAISE, it might have taken you three tries. Great post.


I made the switch because I think there are more words that begin with RA than with AR.


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68518


Me too.


----------



## Patri

bjones9942 said:


> Woo!  Three!  Don't know how that happened!


Because you didn’t do ample thinking in advance.


----------



## "Roger"

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I made the switch because I think there are more words that begin with RA than with AR.


Thanks, but I am still in a puzzle. I can never decide whether I should start with TRACE or CRATE. So many tough decisions and so little time.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Given my second word is there any way that I could have blown i? Brain fog from Covid? I am not even that would have done it.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

"Roger" said:


> Thanks, but I am still in a puzzle. I can never decide whether I should start with TRACE or CRATE. So many tough decisions and so little time.


And it didn't matter after all!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

"Roger" said:


> Thanks, but I am still in a puzzle. I can never decide whether I should start with TRACE or CRATE. So many tough decisions and so little time.


There about as many words that start with CR as with TR, so with those two words it probably doesn't make much difference over the long haul.

With RAISE and ARISE there's a difference, because there are quite few more words that have an A in position 2 and in position 1.


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me today



Spoiler



Guess 3 was an elimination word - all of the consonants in FILCH were included in viable solutions after guess 2. After eliminating F, C, and H and getting a hit on L in guess 3, SNARL was the only solution word I could come up with.


----------



## Patri

Jonah_nathella said:


> I didn't get any idea, but I wish to play,pls help me


Google Wordle, and sign up.


----------



## Patri

Four. Interesting word.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A bit of a snafu as 5 rhyming guesses were not enough





Wordle 514 X/6


----------



## tombanjo

A bit of a snafu as 5 rhyming guesses were not enough

View attachment 68554

Wordle 514 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. I talked myself right out of a two.


Spoiler



I opened with PRANK and got quite a haul. A in middle position plus an R & N. My first inclination was SNARL but I thought, nah. I then thought of LEARN and decided to go with it. That added the L, got the R in the 4th position and I was pretty sure it had to be SNARL. It was.


----------



## VacationForever

Four, with my usual 3 starter words.  


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Comment in the spoiler.



Spoiler



What gave me fits was trying to think of what letter could fit into the fourth slot after my third word. Couldn't be another L,  so what then could go before the final L? I really thought that I had it with my fourth word, but it failed. It did lead me to the right choice for that fourth slot, but I like my fourth word better. Not that this makes any difference.

Tough word.


----------



## clifffaith

Two!


Spoiler



My instant thought after my opening word was SCARY. Then I forced myself to look at other options. Next thought was SNARL and I thought the ARL at the end made it more obscure than ARY. Then I came up with SNARK. Than I thought to use LANKY to narrow some letters down. Ultimately I really liked SNARL, crossed my fingers and went for it.


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four for me today
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 3 was an elimination word - all of the consonants in FILCH were included in viable solutions after guess 2. After eliminating F, C, and H and getting a hit on L in guess 3, SNARL was the only solution word I could come up with.
> 
> View attachment 68550


Me too.


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> Two!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My instant thought after my opening word was SCARY. Then I forced myself to look at other options. Next thought was SNARL and I thought the ARL at the end made it more obscure than ARY. Then I came up with SNARK. Than I thought to use LANKY to narrow some letters down. Ultimately I really liked SNARL, crossed my fingers and went for it.
> 
> View attachment 68568


Proud of you! You had the courage of your convictions! I chickened out.


----------



## slip

Lucky 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.

Wordle 514 4/6






Dave


----------



## tombanjo

I thought I was cooking up another X/6





Wordle 515 6/6


----------



## Patri

Four fairly quickly.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three but not quick.


Spoiler



A new starter this morning. PARTY got an R out of position and the A in 2nd position. RADIO added nothing but eliminated R as the starting letter. At this point, I debated using an elimination word just trying to find additional letters or actually trying wild guesses using the A and R. I also needed to know if there was an E or U in the word. I thought of trying LEMUR or FEMUR. But, then I thought of MAKER and BAKER. Fortunately, I settled on BAKER.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today, helped by a fortuitous guess 3.



Spoiler



After guess 2 I knew the solution was xAxER.  There are lots of words that fit that pattern.  A few months ago the solution was PARER, and about 50% of the players at NYTimes did not succeed; several players here also bombed.

So I chose BLAND as an elimination word.  That was a good selection, because it gave me B as the starting letter and eliminated BALER as the solution.  With BALER and BASER gone, BAKER looked like the only viable BAxER option; all other possibilities seemed to me to be Faith words.


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Three correctly positioned letters on the second try, but then had to go through the possible words for the last two letters. Took me three tries to find the correct combination (four tries if you count the second word as another possibility).



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Fiver.  


Spoiler


----------



## jwalk03

4 today, all but the first letter on 3.


----------



## clifffaith

Crapped out today.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

VacationForever said:


> Fiver.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68652


I needed five today too.


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Oops - I didn't hit enter yesterday (it was very early). 
A disappointing 5 for Tuesday. So many possibilities and I made poor choices.


Spoiler



I was excited to see 3 letters on my 1st word. Identified SPARK, SWARM, SCARF, SHARK, SNARK, and SNARL. I chose words that would help eliminate more than one word. Dang, dead last choice was the right one. Thank goodness we have 6 tries.
View attachment 68551


And a 5 for today, but not so disappointing. Similar to yesterday, but it was a quick, try this... ok next things that comes to mind. So quick and painless, but 5.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



Based on guess 1, there needed to be another vowel, and GROUT tested for O and U, while putting the R in a new location. 

After guess 3, I concluded the missing vowel was another E.  Sorting through, my options seemed to be either THERE or THREE.


----------



## clifffaith

Had the pattern down at three, but it took me five during my sleepless night.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A come hither 4 for me after a test guess





Wordle 516 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me, also, Faith. And I slept pretty well, so I don’t have an excuse. 


Spoiler



I’m at Ocean Walk this morning watching the beautiful sunrise in Daytona BEACH. I found an E & H out of position. I wanted to check the remaining vowels next using PIOUS. Nada! Well, maybe there’s a Y, so I tried THYME. Nope, but got T, H & E all in correct position. I need positions 3 & 4. There has to be a second E. THREE or THERE. Not THREE. So, THERE!


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three


I coulda been three. But you know how that goes.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Could have been three, could have been five.



Spoiler


----------



## Passepartout

Two here.


----------



## VacationForever

Easy three.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

"Roger" said:


> Four. Could have been three, could have been five.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68701


Me too.  On my third try, I got an anagram of the word.


----------



## slip

4 today. I almost guessed it in the 3rd guess but figured it wouldn't be that.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A 4 (and barely in time).  I feel like that should have been a 2, but it just didn't come to me. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

And lo, I looked into the heavens and saw a sign, a bit of a squiggle really, but it inspired me to a 3 today




Wordle 517 3/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Such a hard word!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, and I agree with Patri. I’m not sure I’ve ever heard the word.


Spoiler



I’m sitting in my timeshare looking out at the OCEAN, which did nothing for my Wordle game. Next, I tried FRUIT to identify the remaining vowels. Okay, so the only vowel is a Y. Ah-hah! GYPSY! What?   It took quite some time between my third and fourth attempts because I couldn’t make a word. I finally stumbled on a combination of letters that looked like it might be a word so I tried GLYPH.  I then googled it to see what the hell it meant!


----------



## Sandi Bo

It was a 3 for me. Tough one!


Spoiler



Here I am showing my sister how to play, telling her they don't use weird words, and then this!!! ALMOST used a throw away word to narrow things down.


----------



## Rolltydr

Sandi Bo said:


> It was a 3 for me. Tough one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am showing my sister how to play, telling her they don't use weird words, and then this!!! ALMOST used a throw away word to narrow things down.
> View attachment 68743


I was actually trying to think of a good throw away word when I stumbled upon the answer.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. I'm impressed with the fact that the previous posters were able to get it sooner. Such a tough word.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  After 3, there was really no other word than the answer because nothing else would fit into the missing letter.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three for me.



Spoiler



Guess 2 narrowed things down greatly; there aren't many words where Y is the only vowel, and the word also doesn't end in Y.  My solutions set was GLYPH, LYMPH, and NYMPH.  (SYLPH is another word of that type, but I had eliminated S in the first guess.)

The options were few enough that I didn't need an elimination word.  I tried GLYPH; if that wasn't correct I would know which of the other two was correct by revealing whether the solution word had an L.


----------



## slip

A surprising four today.


----------



## Patri

Four. Still think my third word would have been better.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.  After guess 2 there were two choices, and I guessed correctly.



Spoiler



Also went back to ARISE as a starter word. While RAxxx is more common than ARxxx, there are more words that have R in position 2 than in position 1.  So ARISE gives me a better chance of getting a green R on the first guess.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me, thanks to short-term memory loss on my third & fourth attempts.


Spoiler



Looking for consonants, and the binary Y, I started with TRULY. No Y but T & R out of position. ROAST got the T in the correct end position and added an A, which I promptly ignored.  Despite the strong inclination the pattern could be AxxRT, the word MERIT entered my brain and I completely forgot the A.  It did add the E and limited the R to position 4 so it wasn’t a total bomb. Oh, but I still didn’t notice the missing A.  I tried EXERT next which solidified the xxERT and I finally noticed the A. So, I’m finally down to AxERT. Fortunately, the L has been eliminated. AVERT is the only possibility. Moreplease.


----------



## clifffaith

Quick three


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. I've been on a run where I have had all but one letter, but my first try for that letter is the wrong guess.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Quick three as well.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Out of no where, I pulled a 4.


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> Out of no where, I pulled a 4.


So did I .


----------



## Sandi Bo

A four for me, but should have been three. Wasn't thinking.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I knowt the word is xRAxE.  There are a lot of options with that - my solution set has eleven words: GRADE; BRAKE; CRAZE; FRAME; GRAVE; CRAVE; GRACE; BRAVE; GRAZE; DRAKE; BRACE.  The odds are against me if I start guesses from that list, so I want an elimination word to narrow the option.  I ultimately settle on BRACK, since that tests for many of the letters in my word list.

BRACK is a good choice, leaving on BRAVE as the answer.


----------



## tombanjo

With strength and fortitude, I valorously conquered the rhyming devil Wordle with 5




Wordle 519 5/6


----------



## Patri

Five. This one took luck, not skill.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me, also.


Spoiler



It’s RAINY this morning. That got me R & A out of position. I used MOUSE to test remaining vowels and got the ending E. I wanted to move the R & A and check for some common consonants so I settled on TRADE. Got the RA in correct position leaving me with xRAxE. Like T_R_, that left me with numerous options. I opted to use BRACE as both as a guess and to eliminate B and/ or C. That worked leaving my options as BRAKE or BRAVE. I correctly opted for BRAVE.


----------



## clifffaith

Busted for the second time in a few days! Especially irritating when I had the “pattern” on my second try.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Six. By the skin of my teeth.  



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 2, I knowt the word is xRAxE.  There are a lot of options with that - my solution set has eleven words: GRADE; BRAKE; CRAZE; FRAME; GRAVE; CRAVE; GRACE; BRAVE; GRAZE; DRAKE; BRACE.  The odds are against me if I start guesses from that list, so I want an elimination word to narrow the option.  I ultimately settle on BRACK, since that tests for many of the letters in my word list.
> 
> BRACK is a good choice, leaving on BRAVE as ananswer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68837


Me too.  It was scary though.  On my second try I got green on letters 2,3, & 5.  Can you imagine all the different, possible combinations there could've been after that?


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me. 


Spoiler



Some lucky word choices to eliminate some of the many possibilities. I'll take the 4.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Another four for me today.


Spoiler



I didn't realize this was a word, I thought AXION was - but tried it since I had already excluded N.  Now to google AXIOM.  Happy Monday Wordle Tuggers 
Update: Googled both AXION and AXIOM and I'm pretty sure I'll never use either one in a sentence, other than this one.


----------



## tombanjo

The old saying, "I should have started with Adieu" comes into play here.





Wordle 520 5/6


----------



## Patri

Five. Sometimes I use x as a filler.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. Again.


Spoiler



I used STRAP to search for consonants. Struck out on those but did get an A. CLIMB added the middle E and an M. I considered using an elimination word next but tried to solve it with MAIZE. Nope. Same as Patri, I sometimes use X as a filler and today, it was actually the solution, AXIOM.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



With two in position vowels on guess 1, I decided to hunt consonants in guess 2 with an elimination word.  I almost entered GLINT, but then decided I should include a new vowel, just because there was nothing to lose and I might actually gain something.  So, I used CHOMP instead of GLINT.


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68879



Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Five but quick. 


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A very fast 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning. 



Spoiler



After guess 1 lots of options.  Thought BUNDT didn't give any hits, the misses reduced the potential solutions to GRIME, GRIPE, PRIZE, PRICE, PRIME, CRIME. Because half of the options had the form xRIME, I decided to try PRIME.  

If PRIME wasn't correct but confirmed M in position 4, the answer is either GRIME or CRIME.
If PRIME wasn't correct but confirmed P in position 1, the answer is either PRICE or PRIZE.
If PRIME wasn't correct but there was an out of position P in position 1, the answer would be GRIPE.


----------



## tombanjo

Amazon delivered a 6 today, it literally took about ten seconds. Could have been sub-par if the last one wasn't the right one. 




Wordle 521 6/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

A quick 3.


Spoiler



Looking at others who thought it through, there was some luck involved (as there usually is).


----------



## Patri

Three with only one letter right!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Another four for me. I’m on a streak. I think that’s three days in a row.


Spoiler



In honor of the week, I started with THANK. And that’s the thanks I get?   I switched to looking for vowels with LOUIE and had better luck, getting the ending E and out of position I. With the 2 vowels in hand, I switched back to consonants with CRIMP and basically had the answer given to me. PRIME time!


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

With my 3 usual starter words, got the word on the 4th, all in literally the speed of typing the 4 words.  


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68929


Me too.  I actually got letters 2,3,4, & 5 correct on my second guess.  It took me a couple of other guesses to get the first letter.


----------



## slip

A quick 3 today. It fell together nicely.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three. Interesting word today.



Spoiler



Sneaky of them to use the xRIxE pattern two days in a row. 

I used the same two first guesses as yesterday.  Today, with BUNDT I got a hit on the D.  Since D had to go in position 1, the solution was straightforward at guess 3.


----------



## tombanjo

Using my three wood today for a par three.


Wordle 522 3/6


----------



## Patri

Four quickly.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

A very quick 3 today.


Spoiler



TRICK yielded a quick 2 letters in correct position. BRIDE then added the ending E and the D which could only go in first position now. With DRIxE, DRIVE was the only option.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A quick 3 for me, too! 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Four quickly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68989


Me too.


----------



## clifffaith

Three


Spoiler


----------



## slip

A fast 4 today.


----------



## VacationForever

3 and quick. 


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

A legit, but wrong, guess at three.  So I got a four.  <sigh>

Wordle 522 4/6






Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three once again.



Spoiler



.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Fast one for me today. Happy Thanksgiving my wordle friends.


Spoiler



Wow - a one for me - I didn't want to post publicly as a one might be a bit of a hint for a themed word, hopefully this is suttle enough not to spoil for others.
I was dreaming of wordle (well, I was laying in bed thinking about getting up and doing the daily wordle). FEAST came to mind, almost the same letters as my go to starter word of STARE, only appropriate for the day. Theme's have not worked well in the past, but it was a winner for me today.  Happy Thanksgiving Wordle friends, enjoy your FEAST and FAMILY!


----------



## Patri

Sandi Bo said:


> Fast one for me today. Happy Thanksgiving my wordle friends.


You popped my bubble. I was so happy with three and with similar reasoning, did not choose a B. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I’m very slow today. Too much dinner last night and didn’t sleep well. Five.


Spoiler



I actually started on the correct theme but then let my mind wander too much. GRAVY got the middle A, then THANK added an out of position T. Here, I went off the rails. For some reason, STAMP entered my mind and I tried it and got an S. At this point, it should have been easy to solve, but I really didn’t even try. I just decided to try the remaining vowels with LOUIE. That added the E and I finally woke up enough to get FEAST.

Congrats on your ONE, @Sandi Bo ! What a great way to start the holiday!


----------



## dsmrp

Hi, I kinda thought like @Sandi Bo on my last guess, but it took me much longer, 3 tries.



Spoiler



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## VacationForever

Three and quick.  First 2 usual starter words did it for me. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> I’m very slow today. Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually started on the correct theme but then let my mind wander too much. GRAVY got the middle A, then THANK added an out of position T. Here, I went off the rails. For some reason, STAMP entered my mind and I tried it and got an S. At this point, it should have been easy to solve, but I really didn’t even try. I just decided to try the remaining vowels with LOUIE. That added the E and I finally woke up enough to get FEAST.
> 
> Congrats on your ONE, @Sandi Bo ! What a great way to start the holiday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 69033



Me too.  I got letters 2-5 right on my third guess.  I needed two more for the correct word.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.


Spoiler


----------



## MULTIZ321

The 10 Hardest Wordle Words of 2022










						The 10 Hardest Wordle Stumpers of 2022
					

Wordle solutions aren’t all created equal—and if PARER was your streak-ending downfall, you’re in good company.




					www.mentalfloss.com
				





Richard


----------



## slip

Could have been 2 but ended out a 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again. 

Yesterday's solution was curated to align with the US holiday.  Today's solution does not at all describe my usual feeling the day after Thanksgiving.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

MULTIZ321 said:


> The 10 Hardest Wordle Words of 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 10 Hardest Wordle Stumpers of 2022
> 
> 
> Wordle solutions aren’t all created equal—and if PARER was your streak-ending downfall, you’re in good company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mentalfloss.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


Their #1 word fortunately was a doozy.  It took me six to get it, and after guess 4 I still had about a dozen possible solutions.  I couldn't come up with an elimination word that would assure a solution at guess 6.  The best I was able to do was find an elimination word for guess 5 that would give me a solution at guess 6 for about half my remaining options.  IF the solution wasn't one of those six words, then I was gong to be left at guess 6 to make a guess from about five or six remaining options. Fortunately, the solution was among the solutions that my eliminations word worked for.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A 2 today, but took a bit to come up with it.


Spoiler



Identifying the T was a great start, it then took me a bit to run through the possibilities and I only came up with ITCHY.  It was a themed word for me, again, as my grandson reacted to his antibiotic with a lovely rash.


----------



## Patri

Sandi Bo said:


> A 2 today, but took a bit to come up with it.


I am impressed! Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Also four.


Spoiler



GHOST gets an H and T out of position. ADIEU eliminates the remaining common vowel but leaves open the possibility of Y. However, I’m leaning toward words ending in TH and I think of BIRTH. Nope, but it narrows down the options. The word doesn’t end with T or H and I can’t think of any that end in I. So, I has to be the first letter with T second. My pattern then is ITxHx. ITCHY it is.


----------



## VacationForever

Four but quick.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> A 2 today, but took a bit to come up with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying the T was a great start, it then took me a bit to run through the possibilities and I only came up with ITCHY.  It was a themed word for me, again, as my grandson reacted to his antibiotic with a lovely rash.
> View attachment 69104


That was interesting.  I was surprised that having only identified one very common letter in your first guess, there would only be one possible solution.  But I couldn't come up with anything else that would work either.


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> A 2 today, but took a bit to come up with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying the T was a great start, it then took me a bit to run through the possibilities and I only came up with ITCHY.  It was a themed word for me, again, as my grandson reacted to his antibiotic with a lovely rash.
> View attachment 69104


Me too.  I got three yellows on my first guess.


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That was interesting.  I was surprised that having only identified one very common letter in your first guess, there would only be one possible solution.  But I couldn't come up with anything else that would work either.


That and my first letter of my starter word, the first letter gets the assist


----------



## slip

An unexpected and quick 2 today. Mine was similar to Sandi Bo.


----------



## bjones9942

Three for me today, after a few days of 5.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

My usual three today.



Spoiler



Standard opening word, followed by useful guess 2.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three today, on with the day now   My daughter laughed at me (as usual) the other day when I had to brag about my one - so that is what retired people do, your to do list starts with 1) wordle


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Two!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I guess I still have Thanksgiving hangover. It took me four.


Spoiler



This is RIVALry weekend for college football. I hope my Crimson Tide do better than I have on Wordle the past couple days. Got A in fourth position and an L looking for a home. I looked for some common consonants next and went SPLAT. All that did was relegate the L to either first or second position. With my remaining letters, I couldn’t think of any words beginning with L and an A in fourth position, so I went with pattern xLxAx. I That got the CL in position, leaving me with CLxAx. CLEAN it is.


----------



## "Roger"

After being away for Thanksgiving week, I return with a quick two. Maybe I should take days off more often.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four, with usual 3 starter words.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> I guess I still have Thanksgiving hangover. It took me four.



It also took me four tries but I don't have Thanksgiving hangover.


----------



## slip

A quick 3 today.


----------



## Patri

Five. Fun, but I made it too hard.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me today. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Also, three.


Spoiler



Heading to Disney World this week to AMUSE ourselves. An out of position A. Sticking with the theme and searching for consonants and a possible Y, I tried PARTY. Got the A in correct position and added the ending Y, plus a P. That leaves 2 possible patterns, xAPxY or xAxPY. HAPPY fits both and fits the theme. I’m so HAPPY!


----------



## "Roger"

Likewise three. What a disappointment after yesterday's two.   



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five today


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  Usual 3 starter words did it for me. 


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four for me today.  



Spoiler



BAYOU used to be a common starter word for me when I used four vowel starter words.  Today it worked nicely as guess 2 to hunt the remaining vowels, while testing A in a new location.  

That was productive, but there are still scads of words that have an A in position 2 and that end in Y. (Most likely Y is in position 5.)  So, guess 3 needed to identify consonants.  CHAMP worked nicely.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Three for me today.  Rick didn't get it today.  I think that is his first time of not getting a Wordle in six or less.


----------



## slip

Don't know why but a 5 today.


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BAYOU used to be a common starter word for me when I used four vowel starter words.  Today it worked nicely as guess 2 to hunt the remaining vowels, while testing A in a new location.
> 
> That was productive, but there are still scads of words that have an A in position 2 and that end in Y. (Most likely Y is in position 5.)  So, guess 3 needed to identify consonants.  CHAMP worked nicely.
> 
> View attachment 69202


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Back to three ....



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

A five for me today


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Typical game today.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Back to three ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69209(


Nice second word.   Wish I had tried that.


----------



## Rolltydr

Five. 


Spoiler



Looking for consonants, I tried CLOTH and STRAP. I have T & P, both out of position. I try a couple of vowels and move the T with PIETY. NOW, I have four letters, EIPT, all out of position. I spend a few minutes trying to come up with a word and finally decide to try UPTIE, which I wasn’t even sure was a word. Finally, I get the I in position and limit the where the T & P can GO. I’m feeling pretty TEPID about my effort today.


----------



## "Roger"

Three. Went quickly.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four. Thanks to my tenant from hell, I HATE this word and cringe every time I hear it


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three and quick.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Four. Typical game today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69212


Me too.


----------



## slip

A long 5 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today,



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. I made the right choice which vowel to double up on.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five, after completely striking out on my first 2 words! 


Spoiler



I’ve gotten into a pattern of using my first couple of words to search for consonants. That did not serve me well today. I started with STORM. Nada. Then, GLYPH. Zilch. Uh-oh! Better find some vowels with ADIEU. D, E & U all out of position. DEUCE (was this actually the wordle a couple months ago?) got the ending E and limited the options for D & U. Very few words have 2 U’s and it took me an UNDUE amount of time to come up with this one.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A four for me today.


Spoiler



I suppose I might use this word, but not often.


----------



## clifffaith

Five


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

A tough four. After my first two words had trouble finding possibilities given the letters that I had eliminated.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

FIve. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> A four for me today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I might use this word, but not often.
> View attachment 69240


Me too.


----------



## slip

A long 4 today.


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like the wordle graphics work now?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four again.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I figured the word was STUxx.  My solution list had 7 words:

STUCK
STUDY
STUNG
STUNT
STUMP
STUNK
STUFF
That's too many possibilities to start guessing one-by-one, so I looked for an elimination word.  I couldn't find one that would rule out all of the possibilities, but PUNKY was almost as good - it worked in all cases except STUNG and STUNT (the situation where PUNKY gave a hit on N only), so then I would have narrowed it down to two options with two remaining guesses.

PUNKY did give me a hit on Y, and STUDY was the only option that had a Y.









*Note to players - the spoiler tag tool is in a new location. It's now a dropdown below the three dots at the right side of the toolbar.  See figure below.*


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 for me today


Spoiler



Finding only ST was ominous, thinking there are many possibilities, but it wasn't so bad. I'll take a 4.


----------



## Patri

Four is popular today. Why the spoiler change? Thanks for the instructions but obviously didn’t work for me, and I can’t delete the box.


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



Since I haven’t had much luck searching for consonants the past few days, I switched to vowels. I started with AUDIO and found U & D out of position. I decided to search for an E to complete the common vowels and search for more consonants instead of moving the U & D to new positions. That turned out to be a very smart (lucky) move on my part. I used STERN and got the ST as the starting letters. STUDY jumped out at me. I gave about 5 seconds of thought to other options. Nothing came to mind so STUDY it was.

Interestingly, I had dismissed the idea of using the Y in my second word because I didn’t think there were many 5 letter words containing Y with U & D. Fortunately, it didn’t come back to bite me.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Unlike yesterday, it went quickly.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four. Doesn’t work for me either. I have three sets of three dots, found spoiler under the middle dots, but doesn’t appear to work.


----------



## VacationForever

Three and quick. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I needed all six today.


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> looks like the wordle graphics work now?



I notice the Reply screen shows a graphic version of the quoted comment, too.  No more HTML code. Did you guys change something behind the scenes?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Three for me today.  I feel smart.  

Wordle 529 3/6





Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

clifffaith said:


> Four. Doesn’t work for me either. I have three sets of three dots, found spoiler under the middle dots, but doesn’t appear to work.


Strange, when I reply to your post, I see the SPOILER tags. Do you not see them when you select spoiler under the second set of vertical dots? It looks like you should have.


----------



## slip

A fast 3 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Strange, when I reply to your post, I see the SPOILER tags. Do you not see them when you select spoiler under the second set of vertical dots? It looks like you should have.


I see them also.  The spoiler box doesn't show in the post because there isn't anything entered between the tags.


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I see them also.  The spoiler box doesn't show in the post because there isn't anything entered between the tags.





Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69396


This evening I see a semi-gray tag over my tiny spoiler photo. I touched it and it hid the puzzle and made it look like it used to.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

another four today. This was interesting and fun.



Spoiler



Guess 1 was my standard opening, yielding only an unlocated E. Guess 2 is a word I often use in this situations, because it puts the E in a new location, while checking for two more vowels and a couple of common consonants. PEONY works equally well in this circumstance.

After guess 2 locked an E in position 1, I concluded that there had to be another vowel in the middle of the word, and the only possibilities were a U or another E.  If I could find a word that had a U and four unused consonants, I figured that would the best option.  If I missed on the U, then I would know there was another E, almost certainly in position 3 and 4. If the U was a hit, then most like the U would be in position 3 or 4. After a bit of noodling and doodling, I finally landed on DUTCH 

DUTCH was a winner, locking a C in position 4 and adding a T.  The only place I could see to put the T was in position 5, which meant that the second E would need to be in position 3.  So I was looking at ExECT, which narrowed things down to EJECT and ELECT. I had a hunch and decided to try EJECT.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me, again, as well.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

If I were James Bond in my Aston Martin, I came this close to hitting the button.





Wordle 530 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

A quick three for me today.


Spoiler



Today is a special day for us (DW and I) so I started with HEART. I found an E and the ending T. I considered using an elimination word here but that ending T was too enticing. I thought of using EJECT, ERECT or ELECT but I didn’t want to limit my letters with the two E’s this soon. I decided to try EDICT My initial hunch had been correct. Now, I had to decide between the three. I decided my order of priority would be EJECT, ELECT and then ERECT, if necessary. The last two weren’t necessary.


----------



## Patri

Five. The spoiler worked, but is more difficult than the old way. The tab for thumbnail/full image is tiny. The insert button is tiny. I didn’t even see it yesterday. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

tombanjo said:


> If I were James Bond in my Aston Martin, I came this close to hitting the button.
> 
> View attachment 69403
> 
> Wordle 530 6/6


I needed all six today too.


----------



## DaveNV

I need to do the Wordle before reading this thread.  @tombanjo's comment above gave it away for me.  I got it in one try, but feel like I kind of cheated.



Spoiler



Wordle 530 1/6







Dave


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Had all but one letter on the second try, but it took three tries to get that letter.

@T_R_Oglodyte  in your explanation, you said it was down to two words and you took an educated guess. There was a third common word that you overlooked. (See my spoiler.)



Spoiler


----------



## slip

A long 4 today.


----------



## Patri

DaveNV said:


> I need to do the Wordle before reading this thread.  @tombanjo's comment above gave it away for me.  I got it in one try, but feel like I kind of cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle 530 1/6
> 
> View attachment 69413
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


At least you are an honest cheat.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Roger said:


> Four today. Had all but one letter on the second try, but it took three tries to get that letter.
> 
> @T_R_Oglodyte  in your explanation, you said it was down to two words and you took an educated guess. There was a third common word that you overlooked. (See my spoiler.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69417


That word was eliminated by my Guess 1.


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Don't know why but it took all 6 today. I shouldn't play this late.


----------



## tombanjo

I didn’t mean to rub anyone the wrong way. I am dejected that my frivolous reply was taken as a clue and not rejected. 

Today should be harder. Not to dish up any clues, but you are getting warmer. 

Wordle 531 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.


Spoiler



I started with ADIEU and found A & E out of position. ERASE got them into their correct positions. At this point, I debated using a couple of elimination words to find or eliminate consonants. But, the urge to try and solve it was too great. With the image of a big old doughnut in my head, I tried GLAZE. Nothing (except hunger pangs). With the L&R out of consideration, several possibilities had been eliminated. I thought of using the CH combination to start the word and CHAFE immediately came to mind. Now, to find that doughnut!


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 today  


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

I was surprised with my three, but I see it was not so rare.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four but pretty quick.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Sorry. Can’t fix it, can’t delete it, trying made it worse. Cat jumped out of my lap at the wrong time is my excuse (he buys stuff on eBay too!) Hate the new spoiler!


----------



## LannyPC

Two for me today.  I got two greens and one yellow on my first try.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

clifffaith said:


> Sorry. Can’t fix it, can’t delete it, trying made it worse. Cat jumped out of my lap at the wrong time is my excuse (he buys stuff on eBay too!) Hate the new spoiler!


You should be able to do it manually by editing the post. Type in {spoiler} ahead of the image and {/spoiler} after the image - but use square brackets instead of the curly brackets I used.


----------



## "Roger"

Another person with a three today. Not the most common word, but after my second line, the only word that I could get to fit.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You should be able to do it manually by editing the post. Type in {spoiler} ahead of the image and {/spoiler} after the image - but use square brackets instead of the curly brackets I used.


Thanks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another three



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three. I thought my #2 was pretty good too.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me, too. I liked my #2, also, was just sure it would be right.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

In this case the spoiler is in the body of the reply. 


Wordle 532 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

deleted


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.

And let me go on record as disliking the latest updates to the task bar.   I finally had to delete the spoiler entirely because I couldn’t get it to not display the image of the solved puzzle.


----------



## "Roger"

I thought four was fairly good, but I am bringing up the rear.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

And I am behind you, @“Roger” ! Wow, I just struggled with this one. I probably sat at three for half an hour while my eyeballs shared time with Ina Garten. Then I rounded up some unused letters and got a hit and “quickly” finished up with five.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Three. I thought my #2 was pretty good too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69532


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Three.
> 
> And let me go on record as disliking the latest updates to the task bar.   I finally had to delete the spoiler entirely because I couldn’t get it to not display the image of the solved puzzle.


You should convey that to @TUGBrian.


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see about removing the default spoiler text?  didnt think clicking the link to show the image was a biggie?

perhaps its just a wordle thing, its the only time I see that input by default.


----------



## Rolltydr

TUGBrian said:


> ill see about removing the default spoiler text?  didnt think clicking the link to show the image was a biggie?
> 
> perhaps its just a wordle thing, its the only time I see that input by default.


I had not had a problem until this morning. I do have big fingers and using my phone or iPad, tapping the smaller icons is more difficult for me than tapping the word was. This morning, I just couldn’t get the image to stop showing and I didn’t want to spoil the game for anyone so I just deleted the post.


----------



## VacationForever

Another quick three.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I absolutely love getting it in 4

Wordle 533 4/6


----------



## tombanjo

What’s even better is being a day ahead of all you slouches.


----------



## Sandi Bo

A 2 today.   


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, even though I was on track with my first try.


Spoiler



I’m back home this morning following a great week at Bonnet Creek. But, home is where the HEART is! Also where R is in 4th position with E & A looking for their correct space. I almost went with AZURE next, but tried ALURE instead. The result would have been the same with either, A as the first letter and E the last. So, I have AxxRE. The third letter has to be an O or I. AFIRE is the only word I can think of with I. I’m leaning toward O. My options are ADORE and AMORE. Interestingly, I have tried AMORE a few times in the past and it was not accepted as a valid word. I think maybe they added it recently and give it a shot. It is accepted but it isn’t the correct word. ADORE is correct.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Three shots at getting the first two letters. That seems to happen to me a lot.Very much on the right track, but a bunch of words fit and I always guess wrong.



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two.



Spoiler



After guess 1 I figured there was another vowel in the middle, and the R was likely in position 4.  That made it likely that the missing vowel was either an A (AxARE) or O (AxORE).  If that track is correct, my possible solutions are AWARE and ADORE.  (I discounted AMORE because that's a foreign word.  Although Wordle allows many common foreign words to be entered as guesses, the Wordle solution set seems to use only American English words.)

Note added later.  I can see now that AZURE was also a possible solution.


----------



## clifffaith

Sandi Bo said:


> A 2 today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69641


Me two! And with the same opener!


Spoiler


----------



## SmithOp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Two.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 1 I figured there was another vowel in the middle, and the R was likely in position 4. That made it likely that the missing vowel was either an A (AxARE) or O (AxORE). If that track is correct, my possible solutions are AWARE and ADORE. (I discounted AMORE because that's a foreign word. Although Wordle allows many common foreign words to be entered as guesses, the Wordle solution set seems to use only American English words.)
> 
> Note added later. I can see now that AZURE was also a possible solution.
> 
> View attachment 69651


Same starter for me, use it every day, and go 2 today also!

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Four, after a weird try to determine if there was a duplicate letter.

Wordle 533 4/6








Spoiler









Dave


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## VacationForever

Two, which is rare for me! 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

More rhyming words for 5 Alex. I got up early for this ? 



 

Wordle 534 5/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Unusual word.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I'll join the chorus of fours ....



Spoiler



Usual opener and a common 2nd guess with those results from guess 1.  With guess 3 I got the O and E in position, and eliminated two more consonants. 

Taking stock at that point, I came up with four possible solutions - TOKEN, WOKEN, WOMEN, DOZEN.  Among those four words, if I guess WOKEN I will either be right, or the hits and misses will tell me which of the other three words is the solution.  So WOKEN is what I guessed  Though WOKEN is not what I would have been more first guess if just arbitrarily plucked a word from the list - my first guess would have been either WOMEN or TOKEN.


----------



## Rolltydr

I used all six because you can’t take ‘em with you!


Spoiler



I started with BAYOU to search for vowels and a Y. Only found an O. Next, I tried a French word, POIRE (pear) and it was accepted. That got the O in correct position and also found an E. I deduced that the E most likely went in 4th position, so I was looking for words in the pattern xOxEx. There are a lot of them! The ones I tried in order were, COVEN, DOZEN, TOKEN and finally, for the win, WOKEN. I actually thought of trying it with my third or fourth try but didn’t remember Wordle using that tense of a verb before so I dismissed it at that time.


----------



## "Roger"

Two today. I would prefer to think it was due to my brilliance as opposed to pure luck, but I know better.



Spoiler


----------



## CPNY

Roger said:


> Two today. I would prefer to think it was due to my brilliance as opposed to pure luck, but I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69721


Your first guess today was one of my guesses yesterday! In two is great! I got it in three this morning


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me today, and I'm happy with that 



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five but pretty quick.  If I had gone with my alternate starter word on the 3rd line, I would have likely gotten in 4 because 2 of the letters of the alternate word includes 2 of the letters. 



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today, although my second word only lacked one letter and got me almost there.



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.  Process of elimination worked well.

Wordle 534 4/6








Spoiler









Dave


----------



## LannyPC

VacationForever said:


> Five but pretty quick.  If I had gone with my alternate starter word on the 3rd line, I would have likely gotten in 4 because 2 of the letters of the alternate word includes 2 of the letters.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69723


Me too, but not all that quickly.


----------



## slip

Shouldn't have been but it was a 5 today


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I’m certainly not a sap for getting this in three. 

Wordle 535 3/6


----------



## Patri

Four. I thought #2 was pretty good.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Another three.


Spoiler



Tried a new starter with SPACE which resulted in A & E out of position. DREAM added R & M with all four letters out of position. So, I mentally scrambled them around a little and the first word I came up with was AMBER which turned out to be a pretty good word.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Should have moved one of the letters on my second try, but I doubt if it would have made a difference.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69765


Me too.


----------



## clifffaith

Took me all six today, and several minutes to get from five to six! To the dunce corner for me!



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Another 5 today and I still don't know why.


----------



## DaveNV

Three for me today.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me.


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I figured the word needed to xOUST.  "JOUST" was the only I could think of that fit.


----------



## tombanjo

It’s not a jest to suggest that three is pretty good. 

Wordle 536 3/6


----------



## Patri

Five.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for today. I liked all my guesses. Good word. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, because I had 2 options with guess #3 and, as usual, tried the wrong one. 


Spoiler



Tried another new starter this morning but PEACH only eliminated 5 letters. My second guess was much more productive. I wanted to try the remaining vowels but couldn’t think of a good word without using a letter twice (e.g. UNION, ONION) and I didn’t want to do that at this stage. So, I went with MOIST and got O, S & T in their correct positions. I thought the middle position had to be a U and the only words that worked were ROUST and JOUST. Glad there were only 2 options.


----------



## clifffaith

Three in a flash, considering what I’d call a more difficult word. 



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three. Pretty happy with it because I did not use my 3rd starter word.  



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three also. My second word set it up.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Roger said:


> Three also. My second word set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69828


Me too.  My second word I had four greens.


----------



## slip

Happy with my 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

A very quick Three for me today.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## tombanjo

If you haven’t figured out already, this is not a clue. 

Wordle 537 4/6


----------



## Patri

Four. I wonder if Wordle needs to change up the rules, unless its customer base is still increasing. What if the used letters were NOT blocked? That would make the puzzle tougher! As it is, it is becoming a bit routine. Many of us have had several twos, and even that is not particularly satisfying.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four.

@Patri, do you play Quordle? If not, the object of the game is to solve four concurrent wordle games. The board contains four quartiles and each word you guess appears in each quartile, color coded the same as wordle. You get nine tries to solve all four quartiles. To me, it is much more challenging and I haven’t come up with a great strategy to attack all four simultaneously.


Spoiler



I went with one of my favor Y words today, THYME. Found an E. I hit the remaining vowels with AUDIO and added an I with both letters out of position. After a few minutes, I came up with FEIGN, which I thought was a great word. Alas, it was not the correct word. However, it was a short trip from there to INFER, which was also a great word, and the correct one.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me. 


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Took all six for me.  I need more coffee...



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## Patri

Rolltydr said:


> Four.
> 
> @Patri, do you play Quordle? If not, the object of the game is to solve four concurrent wordle games. The board contains four quartiles and each word you guess appears in each quartile, color coded the same as wordle. You get nine tries to solve all four quartiles. To me, it is much more challenging and I haven’t come up with a great strategy to attack all four simultaneously.


l will look into Quordle. What is your success rate, Roll?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three for me.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Patri said:


> l will look into Quordle. What is your success rate, Roll?


I play Quordle everyday. My success rate is close to 100% and always use the same 3 starter words.


----------



## "Roger"

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

DaveNV said:


> Took all six for me.  I need more coffee...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69882
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


The world needs more coffee!


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> l will look into Quordle. What is your success rate, Roll?


Hmm. I had never looked. I just played. I’m 12 wins, 15 losses or 44%. Not good. 

I’ll have to get more serious about it and devise a winning strategy.


----------



## Rolltydr

VacationForever said:


> I play Quordle everyday. My success rate is close to 100% and always use the same 3 starter words.


That could be a big part of my problem. I get bored using the same words so I just fly, or crash in this case, by the seat of my pants!


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> Three for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69879


Me too.


----------



## Rolltydr

Below are my Wordle stats compared to my Quordle stats. Quite a difference. As I said above, I never look at the stats. It’s just fun to me and I don’t keep score. I do notice that the Wordle stats only include games played since the NYT purchased the game from the creator. And, I just started playing Quordle a few weeks ago.


----------



## slip

5 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again.  Came oh so close on Guess 2. I was feeling good when position 4 came up green, only to be deflated by position 5.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

A very quick four this morning.


Spoiler



I tried RHYME today and got an R out of position. I abandoned it for my second guess, PIOUS, which added an I. TRAIN rendered the RAI in the middle positions. BRAID came immediately to mind and I went with it instead of trying to think of additional options. Looking back now, I see GRAIL would have worked and had I thought of it, I probably would have used it first over BRAID. However, I don’t know if it is in the Wordle library. I may try it tomorrow just for grins.


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me today. Could have been 3, could have been 5, I should have picked a better 2nd word, so I'll be happy with 4. Happy Friday, all!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three for me.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

slip said:


> 5 today.


Me too.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Missed by one letter on my third try, but a different letter position than most of those who have posted.



Spoiler


----------



## bjones9942

Wow!  Still waiting for the 'guessed it on one', but two will do!



Spoiler


----------



## slip

A quick 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me as well. I'll take it.



Spoiler






[/spoier]

Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

bjones9942 said:


> Wow!  Still waiting for the 'guessed it on one', but two will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69937


Nice. Easily could have been your day!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.  After three guesses all I had gained was a single green letter. But everything that I had eliminated en route left only a few possibilities.



Spoiler



After guess 3, I knew that the only vowel is a single O, in position 3.  With everything that had been eliminated, the solutions I came up with were CHOCK, KNOWN, KNOCK.  Guessing any one of the three would either be right or would leave only one answer. On a whim, I decided to go with KNOCK.


----------



## Patri

Five. This one almost got me.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I could have used a wake up call. 6, but it’s solved. 

Wordle 539 6/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five for me with a similar pattern to Patri.


Spoiler



I opened with BAYOU this morning and only got an out of position O. I wanted to finish off the vowels with guess 2 and found the O is the only vowel. Hmmm. I thought there might be 2 O's but with positions 2 and 4 eliminated as options, I couldn't think of any words to fit the patterns available. So, I tried STOCK with the O in the middle position and got the OCK ending the word. Next, I tried FLOCK with the same results. I believe KNOCK was the last option, thank goodness.


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 today


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Spent about fifteen minutes wrestling with this one.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five. A toughy for me. On the third try had the last three letters, but had trouble thinking of possible words with what few letters remained.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  Once I started filling in the blanks, I got it.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> 4 today
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69968


Me too.


----------



## geist1223

Patti is pissed. It took her 4 vice her normal 3. She also loves Scrabble and Crossword Puzzles.


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.  Pretty simple, based on my guesses. I'll take it.  



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## slip

A very fast 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three.



Spoiler



After guess 1, my solution list was NAIVE, WAIVE, MAIZE.  So, no need to do any more letter eliminations; I can switch to solving mode.  If I pick either NAIVE or WAIVE, I will either guess right or the result will eliminate one of the other options.  But if I pick MAIZE and that isn't right, then I will still be left with two choices.  My hunches have been good lately, and my hunch was WAIVE.  

Which just goes to show that hunches are only hunches; there's nothing special about them.


----------



## slip

A fast 3 today.


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Bringing up the rear with a five.


Spoiler



I went with a new starter again today and also went for consonants on my first 2 words. I opened with PSYCH and got nothing. Next, I tried TREND and got E & N out of position. I tried LOUIE next to hit vowels. It added the ending E. I was trying to think of words that fit the pattern NxIxE when I noticed KNIFE would work so I tried it instead. It left me with the aforementioned pattern and I was NAIVE to ever believe otherwise.


----------



## Sandi Bo

My most typical -  4





Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Hi all, I came across this article on good starting words and thought I'd give it a try. I hadn't played in a while and wouldn't you know , their starter word coincidentally gave 3 correctly positioned letters! 



			https://www.fastcompany.com/90815300/3-wordle-tips-to-help-you-win-every-time
		


I should have gotten it in 2, but gosh darn it, 
I didn't even consider the answer cause I didn't know how to spell it!


----------



## dsmrp

I can't find the spoiler tags in the UI.
I hope this works...



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

I needed all six.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. 



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Roger said:


> Four.


What kind of word is daine? Was it just a guess and you lucked out?


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.  Took a bit of rearranging letters to find the right one.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three again.



Spoiler



Guess 1 indicated there were more vowels to be had, and POUTY tested for the remaining vowels.

Guess  2 gave me Y in position 5 and a P somewhere in slots 2, 3 and 4. APPLY popped out, and without spending anytime to work up a solution list, I decided to go with APPLY. My haste was rewarded.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four. Again.


Spoiler



My hastiness did not pay off. I think I would have gone with AMPLY first anyways, even if I had also thought of APPLY.


----------



## tombanjo

I should have really paid more attention and worked harder in this situation





Wordle 541 4/6


----------



## tombanjo

I should have really paid more attention and worked harder in this situation

View attachment 70079

Wordle 541 4/6


----------



## Patri

Two. But it took me awhile.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five.


Spoiler



I opened with CRANE and found an A. Next, AUDIO got the A in correct starting position. So, I figured there‘s a good chance there’s a Y. ABYSS was the first word that came to mind and there is a Y. I think the Y probably goes in last position and I think of ALLAY and APPLY. Maybe if I APPLY myself a little harder, I can ALLAY some of these fives and get out of this ABYSS!


----------



## "Roger"

Two today. Pure skill.   



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rolltydr said:


> Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I opened with CRANE and found an A. Next, AUDIO got the A in correct starting position. So, I figured there‘s a good chance there’s a Y. ABYSS was the first word that came to mind and there is a Y. I think the Y probably goes in last position and I think of ALLAY and APPLY. Maybe if I APPLY myself a little harder, I can ALLAY some of these fives and get out of this ABYSS!
> View attachment 70082





Spoiler



It appears to me that  you amply thought your way to the solution.


----------



## VacationForever

Four and not easy...


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Five, and kind of surprised at that.  I had no idea till the letters fit.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today



Spoiler



Guess 1 indicated there was at least one more vowel.  Guess 2 tested other vowels, put the S in a new position, and tested for some common consonants.

After guess 2, the word had to SxOxE.  There are lots of words that fit that scheme. so guess 3 was an elimination Between the hit on P and the elimination of C, H, and M, my solution list shrunk to SPOKE and SLOPE. Flip a coin if you like. I decided to go with SPOKE on a hunch.


----------



## tombanjo

I was too early when I said I got this in 2. 

Wordle 542 6/6


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. Finished in about a minute. Good, but big comedown from yesterday' two. 



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

It took me five today, but I’m okay with that.


Spoiler



I started to try CRANE today, based on it, supposedly, being the best starter word. However, I talked myself into CRONY instead because I like Y words. And, it actually worked out as I found the O in the correct position. I used ADIEU to search the remaining vowels and added an E out of position. There are far too many words with an O and E to just start guessing. However, I feel there is a good possibility the E ends the word. Also, I want to look for some common consonants, so I use STOLE as an effort to find those, plus there is a minuscule chance that it could be the solution. It left me with SxOxE. As T_R_ said, there are many options here. Whereas he used CHAMP as his elimination word, I used WHOMP. It gave me the desired result finding a P, which could only be used to spell SPOKE.

If you’re wondering why I used WHOMP, I had identified SWOLE and SWOPE as possibilities but I didn’t know if they were in the Wordle list of acceptable words and I didn’t want to test them. WHOMP allowed me to check for the W but, also, H, M & P which was critical to identifying all potential solutions with one word.


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> It took me five today, but I’m okay with that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I started to try CRANE today, based on it, supposedly, being the best starter word. However, I talked myself into CRONY instead because I like Y words. And, it actually worked out as I found the O in the correct position. I used ADIEU to search the remaining vowels and added an E out of position. There are far too many words with an O and E to just start guessing. However, I feel there is a good possibility the E ends the word. Also, I want to look for some common consonants, so I use STOLE as an effort to find those, plus there is a minuscule chance that it could be the solution. It left me with SxOxE. As T_R_ said, there are many options here. Whereas he used CHAMP as his elimination word, I used WHOMP. It gave me the desired result finding a P, which could only be used to spell SPOKE.
> 
> If you’re wondering why I used WHOMP, I had identified SWOLE and SWOPE as possibilities but I didn’t know if they were in the Wordle list of acceptable words and I didn’t want to test them. WHOMP allowed me to check for the W but, also, H, M & P which was critical to identifying all potential solutions with one word.
> View attachment 70123


Well at least you didn't need six like I did today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four and pretty quick.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

I feel lucky with 3 today. 


Spoiler



I didn't put a lot of thought into this. And got a very bad feeling when I saw SPXXE thinking there must be many possibilities. But SPOKE came to mind quickly and went with it. But I guess not, lol, putting more thought into it after the fact - SPORE - and I'd already eliminated R.


----------



## clifffaith

A quick two for me today! I have the flu and my brain did not work for the NAIVE and APPLY puzzles, in fact I just cheated and got the answers from TUG.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

clifffaith said:


> A quick two for me today! I have the flu and my brain did not work for the NAIVE and APPLY puzzles, in fact I just cheated and got the answers from TUG.


Because you have the flu, we will let this slide.


----------



## Rolltydr

clifffaith said:


> A quick two for me today! I have the flu and my brain did not work for the NAIVE and APPLY puzzles, in fact I just cheated and got the answers from TUG.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70128


Cheated from TUG?


----------



## slip

A very fast 3 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Aaack!


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

@Patri - I totally agree - Aaack!   4 and I'll take it and get on with my day.


Spoiler



From a minute or so yesterday to forever today (came back to it a few times).  I even used a throw away word (ASPEN) to pin down the A and S positions. Geesh!!!


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Somewhat of a struggle for me today.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Wow! Another four.


Spoiler



Again, searching for consonants and/or a Y, I opened with PHONY. I ruled out those 5 letters. Next, I tried TRAIL and got the ending L plus an A. I wanted to search for U and E, plus a couple more common consonants and decided to use an elimination word to do so. I camed up with CLUED and it worked well for me, uncovering a U in third position. So, I’m almost certainly looking at xxUAL. I got my USUAL 4.


----------



## VacationForever

Four... nothing to see here...


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A not ordinary word, was pretty tough trying to fit my letters. 

Wordle 543 5/6


----------



## clifffaith

Took me five today.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

Another very fast 3 today. Probably one of my quickest.


----------



## DaveNV

I scored in four.  I'll take it.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Took me five today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70183


Well at least you didn't need all six like I did today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four again.  50:50 chance at guess 3, and I chose poorly.








Spoiler: He chose poorly



After Guess 2, it was down to VIRAL and RIVAL.  At guess 3, I chose poorly.


----------



## Sandi Bo

5 for me today


Spoiler



Yeah... should have had it in 4 anyways. Pretty much figured it had to be RIxAx but it just wasn't coming me to me today. I wasn't sure RUBAN was even a word, too bad it is. Looking in the dictionary, it just barely is.


----------



## tombanjo

A 6 is no competition for a top score, but not quite dog food. 

Wordle 544 6/6


----------



## Patri

Three. Happy dance.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I tied Patri.


Spoiler



I debated between THYME and RHYME as my starter this morning. Fortunately, I chose RHYME which got me the starting R. Next, I went for vowels with RATIO and added an A and I out of position. Since the A didn’t belong in position 2, I felt pretty certain the I did. Also, since I couldn’t immediately think of any 5 letter words that begin RIA and not many words of any length end in A, I was sure the A belonged in position 4. So, I was looking for RIxAx. RIVAL was the first word I thought of and, fortunately, I stopped thinking at that point.


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four again.


Me too.


----------



## clifffaith

Five


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Comment in the spoiler.



Spoiler



I thought my second word was inspired, but when it turned out to be wrong, I had a hard time coming up with any words that didn't use one of the eliminated letters. April was rejected as a proper noun. Alarm used an M which had been eliminated. Etc. 

To be honest, I didn't think my third entry was even a word, but it was accepted and finally allowed me to work out the solution. At that point, there was only one place that the R and the A could be, and the only letter that could come after the R was an I. From there the solution was obvious.


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  The usual 3 starter words did it for me.


Spoiler


----------



## MULTIZ321

Wordle Tips: The Very Best Start Words and More










						Wordle Tips: The Very Best Start Words and More
					

Learn to use your six guesses most effectively.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## Rolltydr

MULTIZ321 said:


> Wordle Tips: The Very Best Start Words and More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle Tips: The Very Best Start Words and More
> 
> 
> Learn to use your six guesses most effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


Interesting article, to me at least. We’ve discussed this here before. I’m in the camp with those who like to go with the first word that pops into my head. And, sometimes, take a wild guess. Others have their favorite words and use the same ones almost every day. I have some favorites that I come back to, occasionally and in certain situations, but using them every day isn’t fun to me. I love surprises. I like to approach Wordle differently every day.


----------



## slip

A fast 4 today.


----------



## mauitraveler

I can't believe it.  3 tries for me today!  Usually it takes me 4 or 5!


----------



## DaveNV

Hilarious.  Took me five, but I had all the letters at four.  Switcheroo, and it was good to go.  I'll take it.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four again.

Unlike a couple of days ago, when it came down to two options, I chose wisely.



Spoiler: You have chosen wisely








After guess 2, I'm looking at xROxE.  There are many words that fit that pattern, so I thought the best way to narrow things down was to focus on finding the letter in position 4.  I came up with PAVED, because that tested for xROPE, xROVE, and xRODE.  I also wanted to look for N, to match xRONE, but I couldn't come with a word that used all of those letters.  PAVED gave me three of the four letteres I was after.

PAVED didn't solve the fourth position, but it fortuitously gave me the P in position 1.  P in position 1 reduced my list to PROBE and PRONE.  I tried PROBE, and unlike a couple of days ago, this time I chose wisely.





BTW- in the clip I scarcely notice John Williams' musical score unless I'm specifically listening to it - it fits in so seamlessly, while also heightening the drama. So masterful!


----------



## Patri

Three. Kind of unbelievable.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

It would take no prodding to admit saying I could do this lying down would be a lie. 




Wordle 545 6/6


----------



## tombanjo

It would take no prodding to admit saying I could do this lying down would be a lie. 

View attachment 70250
Wordle 545 6/6


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Toughie. I only had one letter after two entries.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

tombanjo said:


> It would take no prodding to admit saying I could do this lying down would be a lie.
> 
> View attachment 70250
> Wordle 545 6/6


Yeah, I needed all six today too.


----------



## VacationForever

Four and quick.  



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Another four.


Spoiler



My cats were PERCHed in their cat tree this morning so that’s where my starter word came from. Pretty good haul with the starting P plus an E & R. I thought PAPER almost immediately. I briefly debated attempting to solve vs searching for more letters. I decided to go with my hunch but all it did was narrow down the positions for the E & R. I thought of PRINT and PRESS and a few others so I decided to use an elimination word. I chose STEIN and ruled out many of the words that had crossed my mind. Now, I was looking at PRxxE or PxxRE. PROBE was the first word I saw that fit so I went with it.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today, although I considered it as a possibility for my third try but chose unwisely.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

4, pretty quickly once I focused. Could easily have been a 5 after seeing Faith's post - had your #3 come to me first (it did not), I would have chosen unwisely and been a 5.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Yeah, I didn't think there were 2 other options that I could have gone with when I typed in #4.


----------



## DaveNV

Six for me.  And surprised to have that.  Wrong guesses wasted the count.

Dave


----------



## slip

4 today, not bad.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning. 



Spoiler



After guess 2, my options were FJORD, CHORD, and SWORD. 

Since NY Times bought Wordle, they've "sanitized" the solution list to exclude words that might offend someone, somewhere in the universe  So I decided that SWORD would be too violent and war-like for NYT sensibilities. That left me with FJORD and CHORD. I went with CHORD.


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 and laughing (a little) at myself to start my day


Spoiler



I do this too often - was pronouncing the CH as a 'cha' and so it took and extra couple run throughs of the brain to realize 'KORD' works. When I typed CHORD the light bulb came on.


----------



## tombanjo

I managed to strike the right note today with a three.




Wordle 546 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Also a three. And very quickly for a change.


Spoiler



It’s a beautiful, but cool, morning here in Northeast Florida. The skies are CLEAR, so I opened with that. For the third day in a row, I got the first letter, C, in the right position. Also, an R. CROWD came to mind immediately. I briefly tried to talk myself out of using a word with W this soon, but I didn’t listen to myself, luckily. No W, but otherwise, I hit the jackpot, leaving me with CxORD. I struck the right CHORD!


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Brain fog. Should have had in four. I knew the fourth word was wrong in that it used a discarded letter, but given what I put down, I should have seen the correct answer.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three today. First 2 starter words did it for me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Even as the house is starting to fill for our Christmas celebration.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Also a three. And very quickly for a change.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful, but cool, morning here in Northeast Florida. The skies are CLEAR, so I opened with that. For the third day in a row, I got the first letter, C, in the right position. Also, an R. CROWD came to mind immediately. I briefly tried to talk myself out of using a word with W this soon, but I didn’t listen to myself, luckily. No W, but otherwise, I hit the jackpot, leaving me with CxORD. I struck the right CHORD!
> View attachment 70362


Me too.


----------



## slip

I pulled a 4 out of no where today.


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me, too.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

From a strong start, I narrowed it down each guess to a still chunky four





Wordle 547 4/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 for me


Spoiler



Even with 4 letters in my starter. Thankfully A eliminated for the 3rd position. I almost did a throw away word, but went for it.


----------



## Rolltydr

A three for me.


Spoiler



I was watching the ducks and egrets on the lake this morning and decided to go with a bird, settling on HERON. I filed away the E & R and went with STAMP to try and find some common consonants. A very fortuitous choice. I now had all 5 letters so I could play Jumble and Wordle!   TAPER!


----------



## Patri

A quick, fun four.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Two! My first word is appropriate to the day’s events. I have 30 people arriving later, hopefully well spaced out over three hours since I have only nine places to sit.




Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Sandi Bo said:


> 4 for me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 4 letters in my starter. Thankfully A eliminated for the 3rd position. I almost did a throw away word, but went for it.
> View attachment 70394


Me too.


----------



## slip

Too many choices left me with a 5 today.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. I had all but the middle letter on my second word, but it took me three tries (if you count the second word) to get that middle letter.



Spoiler


----------



## Eric B

One today. Oddly disappointing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

A two today!



Spoiler



I decided to change my opener word from ARISE today. Mostly because there are lots of times in guess 2 where I want to hunt consonants, and having tried R and S in guess 1 made it hard for me to come up with one vowel words in guess.  But I still wanted my first guess to include A, E, and I, without using an less common consonants.  So for now, ALIEN is my new starter word. 

Today, ALIEN gave my hits on L (in position 2) and out of position A and E.  I still like S and T as consonants to check, so I opted for SLATE, as it added S and T to the guess in viable positions, while also putting the A and E in viable positions.  I don't normally like double up on a green letter while I'm still hunting, but in this case SLATE hit so many other points of preference, that I decided to go with it. Fortuitously.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

deleted - triplicate post. The BBS was acting up.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

deleted - triplicate post.  The BBS was acting up.


----------



## Eric B

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> deleted - triplicate post.  The BBS was acting up.


This one is a duplicate….


----------



## tombanjo

Hit the roof and got the lead out for a three. Which is really disappointing following the esteemed members ahead of me. 





Wordle 548 3/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Woohoooo! Twooooooo!


Spoiler



I’m sitting in my sunroom looking at the plants on the patio so I tried PLANT. Excellent decision. LA in positions 2 & 3 plus a T out of position. However, since the T doesn’t belong in the last position and no words I know of start with TL, by default, it has to go in the fourth position, leaving me with xLATx. I deduce the last letter must be an E because I can’t think of any words that end with other letters. Since PLATE won’t work because I’ve already eliminated the P, SLATE is the only word that will fit. Quick and easy. Now what do I do with the rest of my morning?


----------



## Patri

Congrats all you twos. I was a coulda, shoulda, based on a great starter word. Alas, three for me.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

FOUR. I  haha’d and harrumphed loud enough at the answer to dislodge a cat from my lap. I couldn’t come up with a good starting word like I did yesterday, and so did my usual words but in reverse order. Turns out regular order could well have garnered me two twos in a row.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Another person with a two. I think this was the first time I used the opening word that I used and it had four letters all in the proper place. Wow.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

You "Two"s are putting me to shame.  Four here.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Two for me, too!!! 


Spoiler



Using my 'go to' starter, I think I had a 50/50 chance for a 2 (to SKATE or SLATE) - I chose wisely!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> Two for me, too!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Using my 'go to' starter, I think I had a 50/50 chance for a 2 (to SKATE or SLATE) - I chose wisely!
> View attachment 70430





Spoiler: You chose more wisely than you thought



SPATE was also an option.


----------



## slip

Could have been 2 but settled on a 3.


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> FOUR.


Me too, though I got four greens on my second and third tries.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three (tee hee).


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

In a trice, it was solved, astonishing me with a two




Wordle 549 2/6


----------



## Rolltydr

My brief hot streak ended with a five.


Spoiler



It is RAINY today here today. That got me the I in the middle and an R out of position. I tried SPOUT next and found an out of position T. I made the decision to begin trying to solve the puzzle over searching for additional letters. Probably a mistake. TRIBE got the T in correct first position but didn’t add anything. However, with the R eliminated from position 2, I was pretty certain, it could only fit in pisition 4, leaving me with TxIRx. I thought of TWIRL and THIRD. I thought TWIRL was more likely, and as usual when given a 50% chance, I was 100% wrong.


----------



## "Roger"

A quick three. Easy after my opening word. My second word left me with only one space to fill after I adjusted two letters which at that point could only go to single locations.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Easy three.  Hee hee. 



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three's a crowd today! 



Spoiler


----------



## slip

A four out of no where.


----------



## tombanjo

i had the same starter as Roger, but a fortuitous result


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Three today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70464


Me too.


----------



## DaveNV

Easy three for me today.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three again!


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Over the moon with a quick three





Wordle 550 3/6


----------



## Patri

Three, and content with that, based on my weird words.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Went fairly quickly, but I had to stumble around to get it.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me, also. Thought sure I had it in two, though.


Spoiler



I’m sitting in a DINER having breakfast so that got me N & R in correct positions. HONOR seemed like a sure thing, but it wasn’t. LUNAR put me over the moon!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three for me also



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today



Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 today.


----------



## VacationForever

Four but quick.  



Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.  I'll take it.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## LannyPC

DaveNV said:


> Four for me.  I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70533
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Me too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Stuck in 4/4 time. Anybody care to dance??   



Spoiler



After Guess I figured most likely there was another vowel. But if started with a three consonant string, most likely an S would be part of the string.  So LOUSY gave me all of the untested vowels, as well as looking for the S and trying the L in new location.

With guess 2, I figured that there was a second E in the word.  CREEL tested for two Es, put the L in a new location, and tested for C and R, two very common consonants. 

After CREEL, EXCEL looked like the answer.  Unlike other days, I didn't methodically make a list of possible solutions.  I just went with EXCEL as soon as it came to mind.


----------



## Patri

Let’s dance 3/3.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Add it up, Add it up, Day after Day, my Wordle score adds up - to 4 today





Wordle 551 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Another four.


Spoiler



FOUND popped into my head for no apparent reason, obviously! Trying to get back on track, I tried TRIES and found (pun intended) an E in the fourth position. I almost ignored the E to try five new letters on my next attempt but I saw that CAMEL would fit and decided to try it. Success! EL at the end and a C that had to go in either position 2 or 3, xCxEL or xxCEL. Like T_R_, I saw EXCEL and didn’t give it any more thought.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. After three entries, only one letter, thirteen letters eliminated (including most of the common ones), and all but one vowel gone. Given that, four looks really good to me.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Five and it took me a long time.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

I bombed out! But it didn't take me very long, lol.  With a more positive attitude I might have made it.   And I did not choose wisely on word #2 (using an eliminated letter)  OK... I could go on and on as to why I failed, I'll stop now. 

And yup, Four or five or six -- looks really good to me!  


Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Patri said:


> Let’s dance 3/3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70535


If you can dance in 3/3 time, you're a far better dancer than I, so I'll sit out that one.


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Let’s dance 3/3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70535


Three for me today too.


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you can dance in 3/3 time, you're a far better dancer than I, so I'll sit out that one.


It is a modified waltz!


----------



## slip

A 4 out of no where.


----------



## VacationForever

My usual 3 starter words and got the word on the 4th.  



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> A 4 out of no where.





VacationForever said:


> My usual 3 starter words and got the word on the 4th.


Join the dance, with me at least, but maybe not Patri.  If you try to dance with Patri, one of  you might step on the other's toes.


----------



## DaveNV

Trying to eliminate unused letters wasted a guess.  But I had the letters in four, solved it in five.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I was thinking of positions for the O.  And what if the O was in position 2?  Then the only possible solution would be AORTA. So I figured, let's try it, particularly because I couldn't easily locate other words that worked, given the eliminated letters. 

I guess I chose wisely this morning.


----------



## tombanjo

It took me a while to the to the heart of the matter. 





Wordle 552 4/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me today - Winning streak 1, whoo hoo!!


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me, also.


Spoiler



I played the NYTimes mini crossword just prior to Wordle and POLAR was one of the answers there. I decided to use it as my starter and it was productive, getting the O in position 2 plus an A & R. I thought I should try five new letters for my second word but ROACH popped into my head and the urge was too strong to overcome. It didn’t add anything but it did narrow down the options for the A & R. When I put the A in first position, I immediately saw that AORTA worked and I went for it. Very quick game today.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. It took a while for me.



Spoiler


----------



## jwalk03

Tough one for me today.  6.  I always struggle on the ones that start with a vowel.


----------



## VacationForever

Love my starter words.  Got it in 3. 



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70597


Me too.  It was a tricky one.


----------



## slip

A long 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

A very quick three for me today.  I blame my start words.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three this morning. 



Spoiler



After guess 2, It seemed the word would be xOISE.  NOISE was eliminated by guess 1, so POISE was it.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three today. Glad I didn't think too long and went with 1st thing that came to me (or would have been a 4).


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

With three letters in the correct place on first word, I was all set to leap on a two, but four it became




Wordle 553 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



I decided to see if the BLAST of cold air most of us are experiencing could be useful. Somewhat, with the S in fourth position. I filed it away and tried PHONY. Found the starting P and an O. Since not many words end in O, I thought it most likely went in 2nd position. (I’m very glad I didn’t think of POLIO until I was writing this.) So,  I’m thinking POxSx. POSSE and POISE are the only two words I can think of. I chose POISE.


----------



## "Roger"

A quick two.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three. Everyone is on a roll. I started with a sort of Christmas word.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three. My starting “sort of Christmas word” got me nothing.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

3 and quick.  Love my starter words.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

VacationForever said:


> 3 and quick.  Love my starter words.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70649


Me too.  BTW, I got the same second word as you did.


----------



## VacationForever

LannyPC said:


> Me too.  BTW, I got the same second word as you did.


I have been using my same starter words ever since I started doing wordle.  The same 3 starter words have yet to fail me, i.e. bomb out of 6 tries.


----------



## DaveNV

I quickly got it in three, but with two different start words than @VacationForever and @LannyPC. Funny how words work, ain't it?



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## slip

A fast 4, wrong guess on 3.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Got it in two! First time I've played in quite a while.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another three today.  Had to think about it awhile.



Spoiler



After guess 2 I had a hard time coming up with a word that fit.  Finally I thought of EXTRA. 

_Edit: after reading other posts, I see that TERRA was also an option.  If EXTRA hadn't been correct, I probably would have stumbled onto TERRA eventually._


----------



## DaveNV

Four for me.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## tombanjo

I thought they might have to add a few more guesses to let me solve this. 5




Wordle 554 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three. 


Spoiler



I had a little trouble settling on a starter this morning but finally decided to go with CHAIR in honor of my very comfortable recliner. Got an A & R, both out of position. I filed those away and tried SPOUT next trying to find a vowel partner for the A and some common consonants. It only added an out of position T. So, neither the R or T is the last letter. TR starts a lot of words but I discounted that for some reason. All of a sudden, I saw EXTRA and that was it.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four for me!  Shouldn't 3 be the theme today?


Spoiler



Really, no themed word today? Also no dreams or visions (like I had on Thanksgiving, what's that tell you about me)? Took me 4, but I got there. Merry Christmas TUG wordle friends.


----------



## Patri

Cheers for a six. Using words some of you never touch!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Three today. After my second word, not much choice but it did take me some time to come up with the corret word.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

tombanjo said:


> I thought they might have to add a few more guesses to let me solve this. 5
> 
> View attachment 70657
> Wordle 554 5/6


I also needed five.


----------



## VacationForever

Three.  Although it got me thinking hard for the word. 


Spoiler


----------



## slip

4 but it took a while.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I needed all six guesses today.



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

not for me to deem, but wasn't easy today. Two "elimination" words used 





Wordle 555 4/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Five. I should have used an elimination word but I couldn’t think of one  with the letters I needed to check.


Spoiler



I’m having trouble with my soundbar so SOUND was in my head this morning. ThE U & D out of position. PIETY checked for a couple more vowels and common consonants, only getting an E out of position. I spent a couple minutes trying to arrange the U, D & E and came up with xUDxE. BUDGE, JUDGE & FUDGE were the possibilities. So, I need to check B, J & F. Can’t do it in a five letter word. So, I prioritize and use all three before finding the correct one, JUDGE.


----------



## "Roger"

Phew. Six. It took me three tries to get the first letter right. It seems like when I am in this sort of situation, it always takes me a couple of tries to get a final letter.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Six and proud, because it took some effort.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Six for me, too!!!  And I'll take it and run!



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Six



Spoiler


----------



## mauitraveler

Aaaagh!  Fourth, fifth, and sixth tries I had the wrong 1st letter.  Too many choices!


----------



## slip

A very lucky 4.


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Five.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’m having trouble with my soundbar so SOUND was in my head this morning. ThE U & D out of position. PIETY checked for a couple more vowels and common consonants, only getting an E out of position. I spent a couple minutes trying to arrange the U, D & E and came up with xUDxE. BUDGE, JUDGE & FUDGE were the possibilities. So, I need to check B, J & F. Can’t do it in a five letter word. So, I prioritize and use all three before finding the correct one, JUDGE.
> View attachment 70680


Me too.


----------



## VacationForever

Five.  Should have gotten it in four since hello wordl, which I play frequently has this word.  



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

three this morning


Spoiler



We will soon be looking for a 3-bedroom one.


----------



## Patri

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> three this morning


Good for you! Five for me, but I consider my brain is still working.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Unlike yesterday where I had to take multiple stabs at the first letter, when I got to the fourth entry, only one word would fit.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four, and mad at myself for not getting a three.  


Spoiler



I started with COURT today, and I was thinking of the basketball kind, not the legal kind. When I saw the first two tiles turn green, my heart raced a little. Alas, it was not to be as no more letters were found. Next, I went with PLAID to check some vowels and common consonants. Found a D out of position. It had to go in 3 or 4 and I tried both but thought it more likely went in 3. I had trouble making any words but finally decided to try CODEX just on a lark. It was accepted and left on position 4 for the D. It took me a minute but I finally saw CONDO. I’m slightly embarrassed to have missed that one with three letters on my third try.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me, but it took a bit.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four and quick, with usual starter words.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Patri said:


> Good for you! Five for me...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70711


Well at least you didn't need all six like i did today.


----------



## slip

A very lucky 4.


----------



## DaveNV

Got it in four.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

And this one took five.  Harder, for some reason.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three. I had to think awhile after Guess 2.



Spoiler



After guess 2, I had a hard time finding a possible solution.  I finally identified IMPEL as a solution, and since that was the only word I could come up with, I decided to go with it instead of trying to check for added letters.


----------



## tombanjo

Tough word, but I pushed on through to a 5




Wordle 557 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three, but it took a while.


Spoiler



It’s a beautiful, CLEAR morning here in NE Florida which yielded an L & E out of position. I tried to think of the best consonants to add and came up with STUMP. That added the M & P, also out of position. I probably spent 10 minutes here trying to make words. Finally, I thought of IMPEL. A very good challenge this morning


----------



## "Roger"

A tough five for me.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Ditto - tough 5 for me!


Spoiler



I had to look up the meaning.  I could have guessed, lol.  But wasn't 100% this was a word so thought I should make sure I knew what it meant. I don't think I'd ever be compelled to use it.


----------



## VacationForever

Five but didn't take me long. 



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Struggled to get it in five.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Good workout.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Three, but it took a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful, CLEAR morning here in NE Florida which yielded an L & E out of position. I tried to think of the best consonants to add and came up with STUMP. That added the M & P, also out of position. I probably spent 10 minutes here trying to make words. Finally, I thought of IMPEL. A very good challenge this morning
> View attachment 70739


Me too.


----------



## slip

A fast 4.


----------



## "Roger"

Sandi Bo said:


> Ditto - tough 5 for me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up the meaning.  I could have guessed, lol.  But wasn't 100% this was a word so thought I should make sure I knew what it meant. I don't think I'd ever be compelled to use it.
> View attachment 70742




I see that we had the same fourth word. Others might have gotten it faster, but only because they have shallow minds.


----------



## bjones9942

A very solid 40 minute three.  Not a fun one!



Spoiler


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler



After guess 2, and given the eliminated consonants, I had to think for several minutes to find a word that put the A and O in new places without using a previously eliminated letter. 

Suddenly, amidst the clarity of my thought, HAVOC appeared.


----------



## tombanjo

Nearly destroyed my recent run, 4 letters and not one in the right place could have impelled me to implode. 





Wordle 558 6/6


----------



## Patri

Four. I got the vowels right on the first word. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

All six, and I am very impressed by TR and Patri! That was a hard one.


Spoiler



I was watching a STORK so I started with that. Only an O out of position. It got worse with my next two, PLUME and DINGY got me nothing. My fourth try was COACH and I added C, A and H to the O but all are out of position. I tried ACHOO but I really didn’t think it would be accepted. It was and got the O in the 4th position. Also, at this point, the C had to go in 3 or 5. I finally realized that OC would end the HAVOC!


----------



## "Roger"

A very tough six for me. I knew that the fourth entry was wrong in that plurals using an "s" are never correct, but I was trying to find usuable letters. The fifth word was also pretty much a throwaway in that it was not a common word. Finally got it on my sixth try.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

A miserable six today.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

The word is indicative of what Wordle did to our brains today.


----------



## LannyPC

Roger said:


> A very tough six for me. I knew that the fourth entry was wrong in that plurals using an "s" are never correct, but I was trying to find usuable letters.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70773


That's something I notice too.  There never seems to be a word that ends in the plural with "S".  Anyway, I needed five tries today.


----------



## DaveNV

You folks give me hope.  I did it in five.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## mauitraveler

Lucky guess.  I did it in five.


----------



## slip

A very lucky 3 today.


----------



## VacationForever

With my usual 3 starter words, getting the word on the 4th line was a breeze... Not trying to rub it in...   



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 for me. Took a bit. 5:30 at night, almost forgot to do my wordle today.   


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Sandi Bo said:


> 4 for me. Took a bit. 5:30 at night, almost forgot to do my wordle today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70783


I like your third word.  One which I rarely come across anymore.


----------



## Rolltydr

VacationForever said:


> I like your third word.  One which I rarely come across anymore.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Take Five today.








Spoiler



After guess 3 the only words I could think of were POLAR and MOLAR.  I chose poorly.


----------



## Sandi Bo

VacationForever said:


> I like your third word.  One which I rarely come across anymore.


One of my nicknames for my son. Maybe because his name is Matthew - going with the M?  My poor children, the names I called them as they were playing sports.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me! I truly fly by the seat of my pants after using my usual starter, and today the words came easy. Never know.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

too early for this, almost bit me in the a$$. A 6 





Wordle 559 6/6


----------



## slip

A very fast 4 today.


----------



## Rolltydr

A fast four for me, also.


Spoiler



LIGHT found an L out of position. SPEND spent five letters. MAYOR, which popped into my head out of nowhere, was the penultimate guess yielding the starting M, ending R, plus an A and O to go with the L. MOLAR is the word.


----------



## Patri

Two. Lucky first word.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Six today. My usual problem. I had all but the first letter on the fourth line, but it took me three tries to get the correct first letter. I don't know why, but whenever I am in this situation, I am always guessing wrong on a single missing letter.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today. I smiled broadly when I saw how close I was on my second word.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four.  


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

VacationForever said:


> Four.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70809


Me too.


----------



## DaveNV

Tricky word, since I had all five letters at two, but arranged them wrong at three.  Rearranged and got it in four.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## mauitraveler

Roger said:


> Six today. My usual problem. I had all but the first letter on the fourth line, but it took me three tries to get the correct first letter. I don't know why, but whenever I am in this situation, I am always guessing wrong on a single missing letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70805


Same here.  I had the same problem.  Too many choices for that elusive first letter!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

2 2day








Spoiler: 2 2day



Just trying to find new homes for the A, L, and N, and I wound up solving!!!


----------



## slip

A fast 4 today.


----------



## Sandi Bo

Four today, with a brain fart on word 3. What the 'L' was I thinking?


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A surge of testosterone propelled me to a powerful 5. 




Wordle 560 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

I joined TR with a two. I almost fell out of my chair.


Spoiler



Today is one of my favorite sports days of the year with wall to wall college football. So, I tried SPORT and was not rewarded in any way. So, I wanted to try something with one vowel, M/N, and maybe incorporate Y, somehow. The word MANLY popped into my head for some reason. I was almost laughing because it’s a word I would only use jokingly, and something that my daughter would never accuse me of being. When the green tiles started turning, my jaw dropped open. Unbelievable! But, I’ll take it!


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Nothing special. Pretty ordinary day.



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. Got a few laughs from some of you today.


Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four, and inspired by @Sandi Bo and Village People!   



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

tombanjo said:


> A surge of testosterone propelled me to a powerful 5.
> 
> View attachment 70836
> Wordle 560 5/6


Five for me today too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.



Spoiler: ¡Prospero año nuevo a todos!



With the New Years ball having dropped, I thought that Wordle might use a more New Years themed word today. So after some thought to find what might be a suitable word, and came up with PARTY.  Which fell flat - I hope it's not an omen for the year.

NOISE was just looking for vowels.  It turned out to be a good try - after catching I and E in position, with the eliminated letters, the only remaining words I could come up with were WHINE and KNIFE.  I went with WHINE because under NY Times curation, WORDLE seems to avoid words that tinge of topics such as sex, violence, disability, discrimination, etc.

And so much for the thought they might use a word connected to a holiday.  Unless WHINE is in there as a pun.





I wanted find a whiny music video to include, but I didn't like anything that came up with WHINE or WHINY in the title.  So I thought back to my youth, and was there a TOP 40 song I thought of as WHINY?  I first thought of Roy Orbison's "Mean Woman Blues", but he isn't really whining. "Hit the Road Jack" was also a thought, but didn't really hit the mark.  Then it came to me - "Tell Laura I Love Her".  Even as a 10-yr old, I knew this was nothing but terrible, whiny dreck. Don't click on the link unless you have a streak of  morbid curiosity that needs slaking.


----------



## slip

A quick 4 to start off the New Year.


----------



## tombanjo

I don't mean to complain, but I am going to complain about the word chosen to propel us into the new year. 




Wordle 561 4/6


----------



## Patri

Four. Helpful starting word, then you know, that same old problem.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

A three for me, if I went with my first guess, I'd have had a two...   

Happy New Year, Wordle Tuggers!



Spoiler



I thought it better to eliminate the L than the N. I did not choose wisely.


----------



## Rolltydr

Three to start the new year.


Spoiler



I started with LIGHT for no particular reason. Found an H and I both out of position, I put those away and tried some common consonants and a couple vowels with SCARE. It was very helpful to find the ending E. That made me think the H and I probably belonged in positions 2 and 3. So, I’m looking for xHIxE. I can only WHINE with the letters I have remaining.

Happy NEW Year to my fellow TUG Wordlers!
!


----------



## clifffaith

A pathetic six to start the year.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. A thought my opening word was a 'great' way to start, but it was only so so.  The Times is slipping. There were only two possible first letters instead of their usual four. Of course, as always, I chose the wrong one first.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Five for me, although I got three greens on my second try and four greens on my third and fourth tries.


----------



## VacationForever

Four and quick.  Love my starter words as it takes some of the options off the table.


Spoiler


----------



## DaveNV

clifffaith said:


> A pathetic six to start the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70886



I knew we were friends for a reason.  Took six painful tries for me, too.  At least I solved the dang thing.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three today.


Spoiler: three panels



I used three guesses to hit on SKIRT. Do any of our Wordle players sew?






 When I was a lad, my Mother and my sisters made many of their own clothes.  The three of them would make trips to fabric stores, which always had boxes and drawers full of patterns. They would come back and be all gushy about the patterns they had bought and the fabrics they had purchased. At some point, I realized that them going to pattern shops was like my Dad and I going to a hardware store.

DW grew up in that world.  One very fond memory I have of our first year of marriage is when I went to a fabric store with her, and I picked a pattern for western-styled shirt I liked, as well as some fabric and trim that the pattern required.  A month later she presented me with a shirt she had made, and I proudly and often wore it until it fell apart.  Now I wish I still had it, even though it was tattered.


----------



## Patri

A quick three. (Yes, I sew. Of course, less now than in the past. I learned from my mom, and then in Home Ec. Very fulfilling hobby.)


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

Dress it up as you like, still a 5





Wordle 562 5/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



SPENT (I’m tired and broke from the holidays) seemed like a good starting word this morning. I got the bookends. I debated using an elimination word but the pull was too strong so I tried to solve it. SHOUT didn’t get anything. However, I had eliminated quite a few possibilities. The vowel, which I assumed had to go in 3rd position had to be an A or I, SxAxT or SxIxT.  I couldn’t think of any A words right off so I started trying I words and SKIRT came to me pretty quickly.


----------



## "Roger"

Five. Typical. With four letters correctly placed, I guessed wrong on the fifth letter on my first try.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

I would call it a solid 4, which I'll take. I was concerned about the many possibilities there could be.



Spoiler









And yes I sew, but was never great at it. I'm happy I can mend things. I would never be able to make a mans shirt. I have a sister-in-law who is the most amazing seamstress, embroiders, etc. Absolute perfection - I would give some credit to 4H for her - such a great program! Even as an adult, she was entering beautiful clothing at the fair that she was making for my infant niece. I can get by, my kids, not so much. My grandson (and son-in-law) have taken up an interest, kind of fun to watch (and I gave them an old sewing machine to get started).


----------



## Sandi Bo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Three today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ¡Prospero año nuevo a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> With the New Years ball having dropped, I thought that Wordle might use a more New Years themed word today. So after some thought to find what might be a suitable word, and came up with PARTY.  Which fell flat - I hope it's not an omen for the year.
> 
> NOISE was just looking for vowels.  It turned out to be a good try - after catching I and E in position, with the eliminated letters, the only remaining words I could come up with were WHINE and KNIFE.  I went with WHINE because under NY Times curation, WORDLE seems to avoid words that tinge of topics such as sex, violence, disability, discrimination, etc.
> 
> And so much for the thought they might use a word connected to a holiday.  Unless WHINE is in there as a pun.
> 
> View attachment 70865
> 
> I wanted find a whiny music video to include, but I didn't like anything that came up with WHINE or WHINY in the title.  So I thought back to my youth, and was there a TOP 40 song I thought of as WHINY?  I first thought of Roy Orbison's "Mean Woman Blues", but he isn't really whining. "Hit the Road Jack" was also a thought, but didn't really hit the mark.  Then it came to me - "Tell Laura I Love Her".  Even as a 10-yr old, I knew this was nothing but terrible, whiny dreck. Don't click on the link unless you have a streak of  morbid curiosity that needs slaking.


I figured I should wait until today to comment.   Was it the genre of the time, or what?  Made me start thinking of other songs from that time - all during yoga -- trying to come up with the song about the guy and the sweater -- 'Laurie (Strange Things Happen)', then there was 'Teen Angel' and 'Leader of the Pack'.   Was this stuff just prepping us for country music?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandi Bo said:


> I figured I should wait until today to comment.   Was it the genre of the time, or what?  Made me start thinking of other songs from that time - all during yoga -- trying to come up with the song about the guy and the sweater -- 'Laurie (Strange Things Happen)', then there was 'Teen Angel' and 'Leader of the Pack'.   Was this stuff just prepping us for country music?


Don't forget "Where oh Where Can My Baby Be?".  Catchy tune with morbid lyrics.


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Three, a rarity for me since I usually use 3 starter words before figuring it on the fourth.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

A fast 4.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Don't forget "Where oh Where Can My Baby Be?".  Catchy tune with morbid lyrics.



I think that song title was "Last Kiss."

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Felt a bit of a reprieve.  Got it in three.



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70937


Me too.


----------



## 10spro

VacationForever said:


> Three, a rarity for me since I usually use 3 starter words before figuring it on the fourth.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70938


Same for me, got it in 3 today, usually have 3 starter words then get it on the 4th.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two this morning



Spoiler



After guess 1, I spent about ten minutes trying to find words that could possibly fit. I wasn't trying to solve; I just wanted to find letters I should test for in my second guess, but while also putting the I and N in new positions. When ANTIC was the only word I come up with, I figured I may as well try it,  I didn't expect it solve the puzzle; I was sure there were words I had overlooked. 

But occasionally the  WORDLE gods smile. I think they do that, though, merely to taunt us.  They let us win every now and then, so that our hopes don't completely die.  If they give us one win, that will probably sustain hope through 10 or 20 tortures.  Sometimes I think the Wordle gods are like the Star Trek aliens who drew their sustenance from the frustrations and wailings of the creatures who inhabited their realm. They've perfected the art of drawing out and prolonging our agony.  They  reward us just enough so we don't quit, which would deprive them of our misery, but they still need us to wail and curse as often as possible.


----------



## tombanjo

no shenanigans with a three. A two would have been nice, but I am not that clever 





Wordle 563 3/6


----------



## Patri

Three. Fun one.


Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Three for me! Yes, I'll take it!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four today. Per usual, I had all but one letter, but my first try for that final letter was wrong.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Usual 3 starter words and got it on the 4th. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Four. And, with a nod to TR, I was wailing and cursing til the end. 


Spoiler



I started with PARTY and found A and T out of position. I went with BENCH next and came awY with N and C out of position. I was absolutely positive that SCANT was the answer. I spent several minutes while walking and running errands trying to come up with another word before it finally hit me. That was quite an ANTIC!


----------



## LannyPC

clifffaith said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70958


Me too.


----------



## slip

A 4 out of no where.


----------



## DaveNV

Three, and nobody ws more surprised than me



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today



Spoiler



Lots of words end in ER, and those are among the trickiest to solve because there can be so many options.  (Remember several months ago when the solution was PARER, and per NY Times data, more than 40% of the people playing the game flamed out.)

So for guess 2 I wanted to know if this was an ER word. LATER verified R in position 5, as well giving me the locations for the L and A.

But even with four greens at guess 2, possible solutions included LAMER, LAYER, LASER, LADER, LAGER, LAVER. That's six possibilities with four guesses. So I looked for an elimination word.

After looking at the options I came up with GUSTY, which tests for four of the options.  IF I missed entirely that would leave two possibilities and three guesses.  So GUSTY ensured that I wouldn't flame out. 

GUSTY hits on the Y, so LAYER it is.


----------



## Patri

Four as well. Quick, even with new words.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

another 30 or 40 guesses would have nailed it. I must be a hater, not a player. 





Wordle 564 X/6


----------



## Rolltydr

Three.


Spoiler



It’s overcast here this morning so I opened with CLOUD. An L out of position. I wanted to check consonants and  Y with my second guess. Good decision. Got the A in second position and added an R and Y. Since the Y could not be the last letter, the word couldn’t end with LY so I thought it very likely the L was the first letter and LAYER came to me immediately.


----------



## "Roger"

Four. Nothing extraordinary. Just a slow march to the conclusion.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Could have gotten it in two but ended up with four.



Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

4 and happy with it.


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Three.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s overcast here this morning so I opened with CLOUD. An L out of position. I wanted to check consonants and  Y with my second guess. Good decision. Got the A in second position and added an R and Y. Since the Y could not be the last letter, the word couldn’t end with LY so I thought it very likely the L was the first letter and LAYER came to me immediately.
> View attachment 70994


Me too.  I got four greens on my second try.


----------



## slip

A tough 5 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

four today



Spoiler: I chose poorly



After guess 2 it seemed to me the choices were limited to SLEEP and SLEEK. I chose poorly.


----------



## tombanjo

Smooth move gives area man a 5 in wordle

Wordle 565 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

The adrenaline rush - I thought I had it in 2.  But it's a 3 for me.
I, too, chose poorly  


Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Four. People, ease up on yourselves! We can’t get inside the Wordle creators’ heads, so any solve is a good solve. They want there to be multiple choices when there is one letter to go.


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Also a four.


Spoiler



I tried to shed a little LIGHT on Wordle this morning and got very little. An out of position L. Still going for consonants, I next tried SCORN and got the starting S. I wanted to see if LE ended the word and also thought SWALE just might be a good Wordle answer. It wasn’t. So, maybe the word starts SLExx. Fortunately, SLEEK, not SLEEP, was the first word I thought of.


----------



## clifffaith

Four



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four, although I thought it was a wild guess. 


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. I was eliminating letters left and right on my first three tries. By the time I got to the fourth word, there were only two possibilities left one letter different. I kept up my losing streak by choosing the wrong letter for that last entry on my first try. I am on a real roll in that regard.



Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

Roger said:


> Five today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71064


At least you didn't need all six like I did today.


----------



## slip

A long 4 today.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Four today.  I was sure I had it on my third guess. 



Spoiler: And the Wordle gods smirked ....



After guess 2 I was sure HELIX was correct.  It was the only word I could think of.  

I was puzzled because I couldn't think of another word that fit given the remaining letters. Although I couldn't hear or see them, I knew the Wordle gods were smirking.  

On my third pass of fitting the remaining letters in spaces 1 and 5, I realized that I was just trying consonants, and that there could be a second E, in position 5.  And then BELIE was obvious.


----------



## Patri

Four. Cuz we use this word all the time.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A fair start did not indicate the difficult end. 

Wordle 566 5/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

I think I would call it a solid four today (and I'll take it).


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

I was fortunate to get it in 3. 


Spoiler



We have a wind spinner on our patio and I was looking at the blades this morning so I thought I would try BLADE. I usually would shy away from B words as B isn’t as common as many other consonant, but it worked out very well today. I tried to think of a few different words to try next but I couldn’t get BIBLE out of my head. I really didn’t think that would be it but I finally gave in. I t wasn’t the answer but, now the L had to go in position 3 and the I in 4, leaving me wit BxLIE. BELIE.


----------



## clifffaith

Four.



Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Another person with a four. By the time I got to the fourth word, with the correct letters (two properly positioned and a third that could only go into one slot), there was only one word that would fit.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Four. 


Spoiler


----------



## LannyPC

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Four today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the Wordle gods smirked ....
> 
> 
> 
> After guess 2 I was sure HELIX was correct.  It was the only word I could think of.
> 
> I was puzzled because I couldn't think of another word that fit given the remaining letters. Although I couldn't hear or see them, I knew the Wordle gods were smirking.
> 
> On my third pass of fitting the remaining letters in spaces 1 and 5, I realized that I was just trying consonants, and that there could be a second E, in position 5.  And then BELIE was obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71098


Me too.


----------



## slip

I'm always worse in the morning.  
5 today.


----------



## geist1223

Patti got it in 4.


----------



## clifffaith

Three today. We are at a La Quinta in Lake Worth, TX and Cliff went to sleep at 8:30 last night after a long day of visiting with friends. I followed two hours later. At 12:15 he wakes me up telling me it’s time to get dressed for the funeral. The funeral is at 1PM Cliff, not 1AM! So of course two hours later I am still awake.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

3 for me, too!



Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

A bitter 5 I managed to squeezed out of this 





Wordle 567 5/6


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Two today!



Spoiler: Turning the tables on the Wordle gods



After guess 1 figured there must be another vowel, If I put the E in position 3, the L can't be in position 4 (xxELN doesn't work). If L can't be in position 4, then it would have to be in position 1, but LxExN doesn't work either. And if E goes in position 1 or 2, I can't see any way of completing a word without using another vowel.

Starting the word with LE seemed promising, and LEMON came to mind.  But since I wasn't sure I was ready to switch from investigation mode to solution mode, so I thought about using LEMUR in guess 2, as that would check to see if the word began with LE, while also checking for another vowel and testing for R, a common consonant.  

But then I decided to try to solve with LEMON. I could sense the gods groaning as I hit the "Enter" key, turning their LEMON into my lemonade.


----------



## Patri

Congrats to everyone, but you’d be happy with four if you used my starter word!


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Much the same as yesterday for me. Four, but after my third word, there was only one word that could go into the fourth position.



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

A quick four with my 3 starter words. 


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> Congrats to everyone, but you’d be happy with four if you used my starter word!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71168


That is quite a challenging starter word!


----------



## Rolltydr

Three for me.


Spoiler



I opened with PLANT and got L and N out of position. Next, I tried MELON which led to a great harvest of LEMONs!


----------



## LannyPC

Rolltydr said:


> Three for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I opened with PLANT and got L and N out of position. Next, I tried MELON which led to a great harvest of LEMONs!
> View attachment 71179


Me too.


----------



## slip

A fast 4.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Three



Spoiler


----------



## Patri

Three.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

not over till the fat lady sings - this took me a long time, I had the 3 last letters and had to sort out the first two.  





Wordle 568 4/6


----------



## Sandi Bo

Two for me today!


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Four today.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Two for me. A good start to the week.


Spoiler



STEAM was rising from the lake this morning so I tried it. Found the middle E and an A. I couldn’t think of any words with AE in the second and third positions, so I thought the A had to be first or last. With the letters available, I couldn’t think of anything with A in first position so I tried xxExA. It only took a few seconds to see OPERA.


----------



## VacationForever

Brain fart when I typed in the 3rd.  Got it on the 4th.


Spoiler


----------



## "Roger"

Four. It took me a long time to get from three to four even though I had four letters on the third try and lots of places I could not put those four letters. Must not have slept well given that it took me so long.



Spoiler


----------



## slip

A fast 3 today.


----------



## DaveNV

Two. !!!  WHAT??? How is that even possible??



Spoiler









Daver


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I was certain I had it at guess 3.  I'm sure the Wordle gods chortled.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

A good solid 6. 


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

I had to sprinkle some magic dust over the remining letters t get this done in 5






Wordle 569 5/6


----------



## Patri

My five doesn’t look too bad here. I never lost confidence. (I just realized I was careless with that E).


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

A hard fought six.



Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Patri said:


> My five doesn’t look too bad here. I never lost confidence. (I just realized I was careless with that E).


A lucky four.



Spoiler



The Wordle gods laughed at me for starting with SMART. So, I went in the opposite direction and I ended up with an E. Now, I didn’t know where to go. WHILE I tried to figure it out, I picked up an E out of position. I’m actually looking for elimination words to try and also entertaining possible solutions. I’m really not coming up with anything with my available letters. PIXIE popped into my head for some reason and I thought it was an interesting word so I gave it a shot. Maybe, I’ll try LUCKY tomorrow instead of SMART!


----------



## "Roger"

Five. I struggled to come up with any word for the fifth entry.




Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Usual 3 starter words and got it on the 4th after much thought.



Spoiler


----------



## dsmrp

Such an unusual word. I thought of it for my 5th guess, but initially misspelled it. Got it in 5.


Spoiler


----------



## 10spro

5 and it was purely a lucky guess because there weren't many other options


----------



## slip

A lucky 4 today.


----------



## DaveNV

I made it in five and felt lucky at that. Took awhile, too.  



Spoiler









Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Five today. I thought I had it with guess 4.  I was wrong.



Spoiler: Wordle gods continue to exact revenge



The gods are getting even for my two guess solution a few days ago.


----------



## Patri

Four. I will happily take it.


Spoiler


----------



## tombanjo

down and dirty, in with a 6





Wordle 570 6/6


----------



## "Roger"

Five today. Like @T_R_Oglodyte thought I had it in four. Seems like lately when I put a more common word in that fits it turns out to be wrong in favor of a lesser used word.



Spoiler


----------



## Sandi Bo

Sliding in with my 5 - eesh!


Spoiler


----------



## Rolltydr

Five also. I felt good about my 3rd and 4th tries too.


Spoiler


----------



## clifffaith

Three today!



Spoiler


----------



## VacationForever

Five.  Could have been four if I had thought through, or used the other 3rd starter word.


Spoiler


----------



## slip

Wow, a 3 today on a strange one.


----------



## DaveNV

Five for me, and I feel lucky to have it.  Sheesh!



Spoiler









Dave


----------

